# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  في كل مرة ثلاث فوائد

## أبو عبد البر طارق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه فوائد جمعتها عند طلبي للعلم أحببت أن يعم نفعها وقد التزمت الشروط التالية:
*ذكر المصدر ( أكتفي مصدرا واحدا).
*إذا كانت الفائدة طويلة اختصرتها و أحلت على المصدر.
*لم ألتزم ترتيبا معينا للفوائد.
* أذكر ثلاث فوائد في كل مرة حتى لا أمل القارئ
فمن وجد خيرا فليحمد الله و من وجد خطأ فلينبه عليه و الله يجازيه

ملاحظة : قد سبق أن شاركت بهذا البحث في ملتقى أهل الحديث

1- من هو الخائف؟ 

....فالخائف من الله تعالى هو أن يخاف أن يعاقبه إما في الدنيا وإما في الآخرة، ولهذا قيل: ليس الخائف الذي يبكي ويمسح عينيه، بل الخائف الذي يترك ما يخاف أن يعذب عليه

تفسير القرطبي/ تفسير(فَانْقَلَ  ُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ (174) )/ بواسطة تقديس الأشخاص في الفكر الصوفي / أحمد لوح/2/ص 186


2- رسائل إخوان الصفا 
هي إحدى و خمسون مقالة , خمسون منها في أنواع الفلسفة, ومقالة جامعة لأنواع المقالات. و مؤلفوها هم ( إخوان الصفا و خلان الوفا) و هم جماعة من الشيعة الباطنية كتموا أسماءهم – و قد عرف بعضهم- اجتمعوا على تصنيف كتاب في أنواع الفلسفة ممزوجة بالشريعة , ثم بثوها في الوراقين فانتشرت في الناس.
قال المصنف : و هذا الكتاب هو أصل مذهب القرامطة الفلاسفة ,و هم ينسبونها إلى جعفر الصادق , ليجعلوا ذلك ميراثا عن أهل البيت , و هذا من أقبح الكذب و أوضحه فإنه لا نزاع بين العقلاء أن ( إخوان الصفا و خلان الوفا)إنما صنفت بعد المائة الثالثة في دولة بني بويه قريبا من القاهرة انتهى بتصرف انظر بغية المرتاد و إخبار العلماء

حاشية صفحة 39/ الرد على الشاذلي/لشيخ الإسلام


3- فائدة لغوية 

قَوْله ( الْفُرَات ) أَيْ النَّهَر الْمَشْهُور وَهُوَ بِالتَّاءِ الْمَجْرُورَة عَلَى الْمَشْهُور وَيُقَال يَجُوز أَنَّهُ يُكْتَب بِالْهَاءِ كَالتَّابُوتِ وَالتَّابُوه وَالْعَنْكَبُوت وَالْعَنْكَبُوه أَفَادَهُ الْكَمَال بْن الْعَدِيم فِي تَارِيخه نَقْلًا عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم بْن أَحْمَد بْن اللَّيْث .

فتح الباري/ 13/صفحة100/الكتب العلمية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

1- لماذا أجاز ابن عبد البر الصلاة في المقبرة و الحمام المزبلة إن لم يكن بها نجاسة 
ج : الحافظ ابن عبد البر يرى أن خصائص النبي لا يدخلها النسخ
قل في الإستذكار/ المجلد1/ باب النوم على الصلاة/ ص 335/طبعة قلعجي:
قال أبو عمر الذي عليه العمل عندي وفيه الحجة لمن اعتصم به قوله - عليه السلام ( ( جعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا ) ) 
ولم يخص واديا من غيره في هذا الحديث ولا يجوز أن ينسخ بغيره لأن ذلك من فضائله عليه السلام وفضائله لا يجوز عليها النسخ لأنها لم تزل تترى به حتى مات ولم يبتز شيئا منها بل كان يزادا فيها 
ألا ترى أنه كان عبدا غير نبي ثم نبأه الله ثم أرسله فصار رسولا نبيا ثم غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر ووعده أن يبعثه المقام المحمود الذي يبين به فضله عن سائر الأنبياء قبله. وقال في موضع آخر من الإستذكار:
فلذلك قلنا إن قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( ( جعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا ) ) ناسخ للصلاة في ذلك الوادي وغيره وفي كل موضع من الأرض طاهر 
وقد ذكرنا في ( ( التمهيد ) ) اختلاف الفقهاء في الصلاة في المقبرة والحمام وأتينا بالحجة من طريق الآثار والاعتبار على من قال إنها مقبرة المشركين في باب ( ( مرسل زيد بن أسلم ) ) من ( ( التمهيد ) ) والحمد لله...............



2 -كيف جاز لموسى عليه السلام أ ن يقدم على ضرب ملك الموت حتى فقأ عينه ؟ 
فالجواب من وجوه ستة :
الأول : أنها كانت عيناً متخيلة ، لا حقيقة لها ، و هذا القول باطل . لأنه يؤدي إلى أن ما يراه الأنبياء . من صور الملائكة لا حقيقة لها ، و هذا مذهب السالمية .
الثاني : أنها كانت عيناً معنوية فقأها بالحجة ، و هذا مجاز لا حقيقة له .
الثالث : أنه لم يعرفه ، و ظنه رجلاً دخل منزله بغير إذنه ، يريد نفسه فدافع عنها ، فلطمه : ففقأ عينه ، و تجب المدافعة في مثل هذا بكل ممكن ، و هذا وجه حسن ، لأنه حقيقة في العين و الصك ، قاله الإمام أبو بكر بن خزيمة إلا أنه اعترض بما في الحديث نفسه ، و هو أن ملك الموت عليه السلام لما رجع إلى الله تعالى ، قال : يا رب أرسلتني إلى عبد لا يريد الموت ، فلو لم يعرفه موسى لما صدر هذا القول من ملك الموت .
الرابع : أن موسى عليه السلام كان سريع الغضب ، و سرعة غضبه كانت سبباً لصكه ملك الموت ، قاله ابن العربي في الأحكام ، و هذا فاسد ، لأن الأنبياء معصومون أن يقع منهم ابتداء مثل هذا في الرضا و الغضب .
الخامس : ما قاله ابن مهدي رحمه الله : أن عينه المستعارة ذهبت لأجل أنه جعل له أن يتصور بما شاء ، فكأن موسى عليه السلام لطمه و هو متصور بصورة غيره بدلالة أنه رأى بعد ذلك معه عينه .
السادس : و هو أصحها إن شاء الله ، و ذلك أن موسى عليه السلام كان عنده ما أخبر تبيناً عليه السلام من أن الله تعالى لا يقبض روحه حتى يخيره ـ خرجه البخاري و غيره ـ فلما جاءه ملك الموت على غير الوجه الذي أعلم بادر بشهامته و قوة نفسه إلى أدبه . فلطمت ففقئت عينه امتحاناً لملك الموت . إذ لم يصرح له بالتخير ، و مما يدل على صحة هذا : أنه لما رجع إليه ملك الموت فخيره بين الحياة و الموت . اختار الموت و استسلم ، و الله بغيبه أعلم و أحكم ، و ذكره ابن العربي في قبسه بمعناه و الحمد لله
التذكر في أحوال الموتى / القرطبي




3-الذين يعبدون الأصنام و الكواكب إنما يعبدون الشيطان



قال ابن للقيم في الداء و الدواء/217/ طبعة علي حسن:
فإنه ماعبد من دون الله إلا الشيطان كما قال تعالى ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم ولما عبد المشركون الملائكة بزعمهم وقعت عبادتهم للشيطان وهم يظنون أنهم يعبدون الملائكة كما قال تعالى ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للملائكة أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون قالوا سبحانك أنت ولينا من دونهم بل كانوا يعبدون الجن أكثرهم بهم مؤمنون فالشيطان يدعو المشركين إلى عبادته ويوهمهم أنه ملك كذلك عباد الشمس والقمر والكواكب يزعمون إنهم يعبدون روحانيات هذه الكواكب وهي التى تخاطبهم وتقضي لهم الحوائج ولهذا إذا طلعت الشمس قارنها الشيطان فيسجد لها الكفار فيقع سجودهم له وكذلك عند غروبها وكذلك من عبد المسيح وأمه لم يعبدهما وإنما عبد الشيطان فإنه يزعم أنه يعبد من أمره بعبادته وعبادة أمه ورضيها لهم وأمرهم بها وهذا هو الشيطان الرجيم لعنة الله عليه لا عبد الله ورسوله فيدل هذا كله على قوله تعالي ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم فما عبد أحد من بني آدم غير الله كائنا من كان الا وقعت عبادته للشيطان فيستمع العابد بالمعبود فى حصول إغراضه ويستمتع المعبود بالعابد فى تعظيمه له وإشراكه مع الله الذي هو غاية رضاه الشيطان ولهذا قال تعالى ويوم نحشرهم جميعا يا معشر الجن قد استكثرتم من الإنس أي من إغوائهم وإضلالهم وقال أولياؤهم من الإنس ربنا استمتع بعضنا ببعض وبعنا أجلنا الذي أجلت لنا قال النار مثواكم خالدين فيها إلا ما شاء الله ان ربك حكيم عليم فهذه إشارة لطيفة إلى السر الذى لاجله كان الشرك أكبر الكبائر عند الله وأنه لا يغفره بغير التوبة منه وإنه يوجب الخلود فى النار وأنه ليس تحريمه وقبحه بمجرد النهى عنه بل يستحيل على الله سبحانه أن يشرع لعباده إلها غيره كما يستحيل عليه ما يناقض أوصاف كمال ونعوت.......

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

4هل يدخل الجنة من فعل به الفاحشة؟قال ابن القيم في الداء و الدواء/ ص 253/طبعة علي حسن
........هل يدخل الجنة مفعول به على قولين سمعت شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله يحكيهما والذين قالوا لا يدخل الجنة احتجوا بأمور منها أن النبي قال لا يدخل الجنة ولد زنا فإذا كان هذا حال ولد الزنا مع أنه لا ذنب له فى ذلك ولكنه مظنة كل شر وخبث وهو جدير أن لا يجيء منه خير أبدا لأنه مخلوق من نطفة خبيثة وإذا كان الجسد الذي تربى على الحرام النار أولى به فكيف بالجسد المخلوق من النطفة الحرام قالوا والمفعول به شر من ولد الزنا وأخزى وأخبث وأوسخ وهو جدير أن لا يوفق ليخر وأن يحال بينه وبينه وكلما عمل خيرا قيض الله ما يفسده..........
5-هل كان سعد بن معاذ أحد المقبورين في قصة الجريدتين؟قال ابن حجر في الفتح/من الكبائر ألا يستتر من بوله:
لَمْ يُعْرَف اِسْم الْمَقْبُورَيْن  ِ وَلَا أَحَدهمَا ، وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ عَلَى عَمْد مِنْ الرُّوَاة لِقَصْدِ السَّتْر عَلَيْهِمَا ، وَهُوَ عَمَل مُسْتَحْسَن . وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ لَا يُبَالَغ فِي الْفَحْص عَنْ تَسْمِيَة مَنْ وَقَعَ فِي حَقّه مَا يُذَمّ بِهِ . وَمَا حَكَاهُ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي التَّذْكِرَة وَضَعَّفَهُ عَنْ بَعْضهمْ أَنَّ أَحَدهمَا سَعْد بْن مُعَاذ فَهُوَ قَوْل بَاطِل لَا يَنْبَغِي ذِكْره إِلَّا مَقْرُونًا بِبَيَانِهِ . وَمِمَّا يَدُلّ عَلَى بُطْلَان الْحِكَايَة الْمَذْكُورَة أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَضَرَ دَفْن سَعْد بْن مُعَاذ كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الْحَدِيث الصَّحِيح ، وَأَمَّا قِصَّة الْمَقْبُورَيْن  ِ فَفِي حَدِيث أَبِي أُمَامَةَ عِنْد أَحْمَد أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُمْ " مَنْ دَفَنْتُمْ الْيَوْم هَاهُنَا ؟ " فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْضُرهُمَا ، وَإِنَّمَا ذَكَرْت هَذَا ذَبًّا عَنْ هَذَا السَّيِّد الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " سَيِّدًا " وَقَالَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ " قُومُوا إِلَى سَيِّدكُمْ " وَقَالَ " إِنَّ حُكْمه قَدْ وَافَقَ حُكْم اللَّه " وَقَالَ " إِنَّ عَرْش الرَّحْمَن اِهْتَزَّ لِمَوْتِهِ " إِلَى غَيْر ذَلِكَ مِنْ مَنَاقِبه الْجَلِيلَة ، خَشْيَة أَنْ يَغْتَرّ نَاقِص الْعِلْم بِمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فَيَعْتَقِدَ صِحَّة ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ بَاطِل.........
6 -كل زمان فاضل فآخره أفضل من أوله:قال ابن رجب في لطائف المعارف:
.......وأيضا فكل زمان فاضل من ليل أو نهار فإن آخره أفضل من أوله كيوم عرفة ويوم الجمعة وكذلك الليل والنهار عموما آخره أفضل من أوله ولذلك كانت الصلاة الوسطى صلاة العصر كما دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة عليه وآثار السلف الكثيرة تدل عليه وكذلك عشر ذي الحجة والمحرم آخرهما أفضل من أولهما

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الكريم هل أنت ناقل وتتبنا بعض ما تنقل أم لا أخبرنا وصرح بما تتبنى حتى نستطيع أن نتحاور بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

هذه مجرد فوائد جمعتها حين طلبي للعلم , و ليست مسائل تأصيلية , فالتأصيل له موضع آخر , و ليس كل فائدة أنقلها أتبناها ولكن قد تكون مصدرا لمن أراد أن يؤصل مسألة

----------


## عاشق السنة

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

7- لماذا أرخى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذؤابة بين كتفيه؟قال ابن القيم:وَكَانَ شَيْخُنَا أَبُو الْعَبّاسِ ابْنُ تَيْمِيّةَ قَدّسَ اللّهُ رُوحَهُ فِي الْجَنّةِ يَذْكُرُ فِي سَبَبِ الذّؤَابَةِ شَيْئًا بَدِيعًا وَهُوَ أَنّ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ إنّمَا اتّخَذَهَا صَبِيحَةَ الْمَنَامِ الّذِي رَآهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لَمّا رَأَى رَبّ الْعِزّةِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى فَقَالَ يَا مُحَمّدُ فِيمَ يَخْتَصِمُ الْمَلَأُ الْأَعْلَى ؟ قُلْتُ لَا أَدْرِي فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيّ فَعَلِمْتُ مَا بَيْنَ السّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ . ... . قَالَ فَمِنْ تِلْكَ الْحَالِ أَرْخَى الذّؤَابَةَ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ 
زاد المعاد ابن القيم/ المجلد 1/ص94/ الريان


8- حكم العائن إذا كان يؤذي الناس؟ 
................. لا يتوقف أذى العائن على الرؤية والمشاهدة بل إذا وصف له الشيء الغائب عنه وصل إليه أذاه والذنب لجهل المعين وغفلته وغرته عن حمل سلاحه كل وقت فالعائن لا يؤثر في شاكي السلاح كالحية إذا قابلت درعا سابغا على جميع البدن ليس فيه موضع مكشوف فحق على من أراد حفظ نفسه وحمايتها أن لا يزال متدرعا متحصنا لابسا أداة الحرب مواظبا على أوراد التعوذات والتحصينات النبوية التي في القرآن والتي في السنة 
وإذا عرف الرجل بالأذى بالعين ساغ بل وجب حبسه وإفراده عن الناس ويطعم ويسقي حتى يموت ذكر ذلك غير واحد من الفقهاء ولا ينبغي أن يكون في ذلك خلاف لأن هذا من نصيحة المسلمين ودفع الأذى عنهم ولو قيل فيه غير ذلك لم يكن بعيدا من أصول الشرع
مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم/ تحقيق الأرنؤوط/ ص 287


9-ما المقصود بالماء في قوله الله تعالى: {وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ} 
وقول من قال: أن المراد بالماء النطفة التي يخلق منها الحيوانات بعيد لوجهين:
أحدهما : أن النطفة لا تسمى ماء مطلقا بل مقيدا لقوله تعالى: {خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ ، يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ} [الطارق: 6, 7] وقوله تعالى: {أَلَمْ نَخْلُقْكُمْ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ} [المرسلات:20].
والثاني : أن من الحيوانات ما يتولد من غير نطفة كدود الخل والفاكهة ونحو ذلك فليس كل حيوان مخلوقا من نطفة والقرآن دل على خلق جميع ما يدب وما فيه حياة من ماء فعلم بذلك أن أصل جميعها الماء المطلق ولا ينافي هذا قوله......................  ...

لطائف المعارف / ابن رجب / ص32/دار الفجر/ تحقيق محمد سيد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

10-كتاب في 500 مجلدوقال ابن النّجّار: قرأت بخط أبي الوفاء بن عقيل الفقيه: قدم علينا أبو يوسف القزوينيّ من مصر، وكان يفتخر بالاعتزال. وكان فيه توسّع في القدح في العلماء الذين يخالفونه وجرأة. وكان إذا قصد باب نظام الملك يقول لهم: استأذنوا لأبي يوسف القزوينيّ المعتزليّ. وكان طويل اللسان بعلمٍ تارةٍ، وبسفعهٍ يؤذي به الناس أخرى. ولم يكن محقّقاً إلا في التفسير، فإنّه لهج بالتفاسير حتّى جمع كتاباً بلغ خمسمائة مجلّد، حشى فيه العجائب، حتّى رأيت منه مجلّدة في آيةٍ واحدة، وهي قوله تعالى: واتبعوا ما تتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان فذكر فيه السّحرة والملوك الذين نفق عليهم السّحر وأنواع السّحر وتأثيراته.

تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي / نقلا عن تفسير الإمام الذهبي / جمع وترتيب الدكتور سعود عبد الله النفيسان/ ص140/المجلد1

11-هَلْ الْأَفْضَلُ التّرْتِيلُ مَعَ قِلّةِ الْقِرَاءَةِ أَوْ السّرْعَةُ مَعَ كَثْرَتِهَا ؟ وَقَدْ اخْتَلَفَ النّاسُ فِي الْأَفْضَلِ مِنْ التّرْتِيلِ وَقِلّةِ الْقِرَاءَةِ أَوْ السّرْعَةِ مَعَ كَثْرَةِ الْقِرَاءَةِ أَيّهُمَا أَفْضَلُ ؟ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ .

البحث في زاد المعاد/ابن القيم/1/232

12-رجلان جليلان لزمهما لقبان قبيحان 
وقال أبو الحسن علي بن بقا كاتب الحافظ عبد الغني بن سعيد: سمعت الحافظ عبد الغني بن سعيد يقول: رجلان جليلان لزمهما لقبان قبيحان: معاوية بن عبد الكريم الضال، وإنما ضل في طريق مكة، وعبد الله بن محمد الضعيف، وإنما كان ضعيفاً في جسمه، لا في حديثه.

وفيات الأعيان/ ابن خلكان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

13-فائدة في فعل لاطبِفَتْحِ أَوَّله مِنْ الثُّلَاثِيّ وَبِضَمِّهِ مِنْ الرُّبَاعِيّ وَالْمَعْنَى يُصْلِحهُ بِالطِّينِ وَالْمَدَر فَيَسُدّ شُقُوقه لِيَمْلَأهُ وَيَسْقِي مِنْهُ دَوَابّه يُقَال لَاطَ الْحَوْض يَلِيطهُ إِذْ أَصْلَحَهُ بِالْمَدَرِ وَنَحْوه ، وَمِنْهُ قِيلَ اللَّائِط لِمَنْ يَفْعَل الْفَاحِشَة ، وَجَاءَ فِي مُضَارِعه يَلُوط تَفْرِقَة بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْحَوْض . وَحَكَى الْقَزَّاز فِي الْحَوْض أَيْضًا يَلُوط ، وَالْأَصْل فِي اللَّوْط اللُّصُوق وَمِنْهُ " كَانَ عُمَر يَلِيط أَهْل الْجَاهِلِيَّة بِمَنْ اِدَّعَاهُمْ فِي الْإِسْلَام " كَذَا قَالَ ، وَاَلَّذِي يَتَبَادَر أَنَّ فَاعِل الْفَاحِشَة نُسِبَ إِلَى قَوْم لُوط وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم .
فتح الباري/ مجلد 13/ صفحة/110/ طبعة الكتب العلمية


14-لماذا سمى المشركون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بابن أبي كبشة؟ 
قال المصنف وقد حسن إبليس لعنة الله لأقوام عبادة القمر ولآخرين عبادة النجوم قال ابن قتيبة وكان قوم في الجاهلية عبدوا الشعري العبور وفتنوا بها وكان أبو كبشة الذي كان المشركون ينسبون إليه رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أول من عبدها, وقال قطعت السماء عرضا ولم يقطع السماء عرضا غيرها وعبدها وخالف قريشا, فلما بعث رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ودعا إلى عبادة الله وترك الأوثان قالوا هذا ابن أبي كبشة أي شبهه ومثله في الخلاف كما قالت بنو إسرائيل لمريم يا أخت هارون أي يا شبيهة هارون في الصلاح وهما شعريان إحداهما هذه والشعري الأخرى هي الغميصاء وهي تقابلها وبينها المجرة والغميصاء في الذراع المبسوط في جبهة الأسد وتلك في الجوزاء 
تلبيس إبليس/صفحة 79/ طبعة المكتبة الوفيقية

15-التحريف نوعان: 

والتحريف قد فسر بتحريف التنزيل وبتحريف التأويل 
فأما تحريف التأويل فكثير جدا وقد ابتليت به طوائف من هذه الأمة 
وأما تحريف التنزيل فقد وقع فيه كثير من الناس يحرفون ألفاظ الرسول ويروون أحاديث بروايات منكرة وإن كان الجهابذة يدفعون ذلك وربما تطاول بعضهم إلى تحريف التنزيل وإن لم يمكنه ذلك كما قرأ بعضهم وكلم الله موسى تكليما........

اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

16-في معنى الآل واشتقاقه وأحكامه:ذكره ابن القيم في جلاء الأفهام 


17-سبب دعوة النبي لابن عباس بالفقهتَقَدَّمَ فِي كِتَاب الْعِلْم أَنَّ مَيْمُونَة بِنْت الْحَارِث خَالَة اِبْن عَبَّاس هِيَ الْمُخْبِرَة بِذَلِكَ ، قَالَ التَّيْمِيُّ : فِيهِ اِسْتِحْبَاب الْمُكَافَأَة بِالدُّعَاءِ . وَقَالَ اِبْن الْمُنِير : مُنَاسَبَة الدُّعَاء لِابْنِ عَبَّاس بِالتَّفَقُّهِ عَلَى وَضْعه الْمَاء مِنْ جِهَة أَنَّهُ تَرَدَّدَ بَيْن ثَلَاثَة أُمُور : إِمَّا أَنْ يَدْخُل إِلَيْهِ بِالْمَاءِ إِلَى الْخَلَاء ، أَوْ يَضَعهُ عَلَى الْبَاب لِيَتَنَاوَلهُ مِنْ قُرْب ، أَوْ لَا يَفْعَل شَيْئًا ، فَرَأَى الثَّانِي أَوْفَق ؛ لِأَنَّ فِي الْأَوَّل تَعَرُّضًا لِلِاطِّلَاعِ ، وَالثَّالِث يَسْتَدْعِي مَشَقَّة فِي طَلَب الْمَاء ، وَالثَّانِي أَسْهَلهَا ، فَفِعْله يَدُلّ عَلَى ذَكَائِهِ ، فَنَاسَبَ أَنْ يَدْعُو لَهُ بِالتَّفَقُّهِ فِي الدِّين لِيَحْصُل بِهِ النَّفْع ، وَكَذَا كَانَ . وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَتْ بَاقِي مَبَاحِثه فِي كِتَاب الْعِلْم .
فتح الباري / مجلد1 / صفحة325/ الكتب العلمية


18- الِاخْتِلَافُ فِي إمْدَادِ اللّهِ للمجاهدين بالملائكة قِيلَ قَدْ اُخْتُلِفَ فِي هَذَا الْإِمْدَادِ الّذِي بِثَلَاثَةِ آلَافٍ وَاَلّذِي بِالْخَمْسَةِ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنّهُ كَانَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ ، وَكَانَ إمْدَادًا مُعَلّقًا عَلَى شَرْطٍ فَلَمّا فَاتَ شَرْطُهُ فَاتَ الْإِمْدَادُ وَهَذَا قَوْلُ الضّحّاكِ وَمُقَاتِلٍ وَإِحْدَى الرّوَايَتَيْنِ عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ . وَالثّانِي : أَنّهُ كَانَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبّاسٍ ، وَمُجَاهِدٍ ، وَقَتَادَةَ . [ ص 159 ] عِكْرِمَةَ ، اخْتَارَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ الْمُفَسّرِينَ . وَحُجّةُ هَؤُلَاءِ أَنّ السّيَاقَ يَدُلّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَإِنّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ قَالَ { وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلّةٌ فَاتّقُوا اللّهَ لَعَلّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ يُمِدّكُمْ رَبّكُمْ بِثَلَاثَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ بَلَى إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتّقُوا }......................
زاد المعاد / المجلد3

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

19-المغرب (المذهب المالكي, الأشعرية , التصوف))
- أول من أدخل المذهب المالكي للمغرب الأقصى: كان ذلك في أوائل القرن الرابع على يد دراس ابن اسماعيل( م 357) وسميت هذه المدرسة من مدارس المذهب المالكي ( مدرسة فاس و المغرب الأقصى ),وهي امتداد لمدرسة تونس التي أسسها علي بن زياد تلميذ مالك ( م183) (وهو أول من أدخل الموطأ إلى المغرب ),و قررها و نشرها سحنون بن عبد السلام بن سعيد (م 240) 
- أول من أدخل العقيدة الأشعرية للمغرب هو ابن تومرت تلميذ الغزالي و قد فرضها بالسيف
- أول من أدخل التصوف للمغرب هم الموحدون و هذا الذي جزم به ابن قنفذ (م 809 هجرية), وانتشرت في عهد الرينين , وابتدأت في التحول عن أصول الدين أيام السعديين.

وللمزيد أنظرالسلفية في المغرب و دورها في محاربة الإرهاب/ حماد بن أحمد المراكشي

20-هل يكون النسخ قبل الفعل؟  
.....وَاسْتُدِلَّ بِهِ عَلَى عَدَم فَرْضِيَّة مَا زَادَ عَلَى الصَّلَوَات الْخَمْس كَالْوِتْرِ ، وَعَلَى دُخُول النَّسْخ فِي الْإِنْشَاءَات وَلَوْ كَانَتْ مُؤَكَّدَة ، خِلَافًا لِقَوْم فِيمَا أُكِّدَ ، وَعَلَى جَوَاز النَّسْخ قَبْل الْفِعْل . قَالَ اِبْن بَطَّالٍ وَغَيْره : أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ نَسَخَ الْخَمْسِينَ بِالْخَمْسِ قَبْل أَنْ تُصَلَّى ، ثُمَّ تَفَضَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِأَنْ أَكْمَلَ لَهُمْ الثَّوَاب . وَتَعَقَّبَهُ اِبْن الْمُنِير فَقَالَ : هَذَا ذَكَرَهُ طَوَائِف مِنْ الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ وَالشُّرَّاح ، وَهُوَ مُشْكِل عَلَى مَنْ أَثْبَتَ النَّسْخ قَبْل الْفِعْل كَالْأَشَاعِرَة  ِ أَوْ مَنَعَهُ كَالْمُعْتَزِلَ  ةِ ، لِكَوْنِهِمْ اِتَّفَقُوا جَمِيعًا عَلَى أَنَّ النَّسْخ لَا يُتَصَوَّر قَبْل الْبَلَاغ ، وَحَدِيث الْإِسْرَاء وَقَعَ فِيهِ النَّسْخ قَبْل الْبَلَاغ ، فَهُوَ مُشْكِل عَلَيْهِمْ جَمِيعًا . قَالَ : وَهَذِهِ نُكْتَةٌ مُبْتَكَرَةٌ . قُلْت : إِنْ أَرَادَ قَبْل الْبَلَاغ لِكُلِّ أَحَد فَمَمْنُوعٌ ، وَإِنْ أَرَادَ قَبْل الْبَلَاغ إِلَى الْأُمَّة فَمُسَلَّمٌ ، لَكِنْ قَدْ يُقَال : لَيْسَ هُوَ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَيْهِمْ نَسْخًا ، لَكِنْ هُوَ نَسْخٌ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ كُلِّفَ بِذَلِكَ قَطْعًا ثُمَّ نُسِخَ بَعْد أَنْ بُلِّغَهُ وَقَبْل أَنْ يَفْعَل ، فَالْمَسْأَلَة صَحِيحَة التَّصْوِير فِي حَقّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم . 
فتح الباري /مجلد1/ ص 611 /الكتب العلمية


21-هل العلم يستلزم الهدى؟ 
بحث نفيس ف مفتاح دار السعادة/ ابن القيم/ تحقيق علي حسن /مجلد1/صفحة315

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

22هل ثبت عن الإمام أحمد تأويل آية هل ينظرون 
وقد نقل حنبل عن احمد في كتاب المحنة أنه تأول قوله هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتيهم الله في ظلل من العمام والملائكة سورة البقرة 210 فإن الجهمية الذين ناظروه احتجوا على خلق القرآن بقول النبي ص بأن البقرة وآل عمران تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن صاحبهما وما يجئ إلا مخلوق فقال الإمام أحمد فقد قال الله تعالى هل ينظرون إلا أن يأتينهم الله في ظلل من الغمام فهل يجئ الله إنما يجئ أمره كذلك هنا إنما يجئ ثواب القرآن 
فاختلف أصحابنا في هذه الرواية على خمس طرق..........
الإستقامة/ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية / مجلد1/ص 74


23هل من أسماء الله البعيد........وقوله هو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن والقريب والبعيد ليس في أسماء الله البعيد ,ولا وصفه بذلك أحد من سلف الأمة وأمتها بل هو موصفوف بالقرب دون البعد.........
الإستقامة/ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية / مجلد1/ص 139



24هل الخضر حي؟ 
مبحث في المنار المنيف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

25-هل تزول مشاركة الشّيطان بتسمية أحد الجماعة؟ 
فنصّ الشّافعي على إجزاء تسمية الواحد، وقد يقال: لا ترتفع مشاركة الشّيطان للآكل إلاّ بتسميته هو. وللتّرمذي وصحّحه عن عائشة: كان رسول الله ـ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ـ يأكل طعاماً في ستة من أصحابه، فجاء أعرابي، فأكله بلقمتين، فقال رسول الله ـ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ـ: "أمّا إنّه لو سمّى لكفاكم". ومعلومٌ أنّه ـ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ـ هو وأصحابه سمّوا، ولهذا جاء في حديث حذيفة: حضرنا طعاماً، فجاءت جارية، كأنّها تُدفع، فذهبت لتضع يدها، فأخذ رسول الله ـ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ـ بيدها، ثم جاء أعرابي، فأخذ بيده، فقال: "إنّ الشّيطان يستحلّ الطعام أن لا يذكر اسم الله عليه، وإنّه جاء بهذه الجارية ليستحلّ بها، فأخذتُ بيدها، فجاء بهذا الأعرابي ليستحلّ به، فأخذتُ بيده، والذي نفسي بيده إنّ يده لفي يدي مع يديهما". ثم ذكر اسم الله وأكل.
ولكن قد يجاب بأنّه ـ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ـ لم يكن وضع يده، ولكن الجارية ابتدأت................

-زاد المعاد / مجلد 2 /ص 308/ الريان


26مشروعية غسل اليدين قبل الطعام 
واختلف العلماء في مشروعية غسل اليدين قبل الطعام على قولين ، منهم من استحبه ، ومنهم من لم يستحبه ، ومن هؤلاء سفيان الثوري فقد ذكر أبو داود عنه أنه كان يكره الوضوء قبل الطعام ، قال ابن القيم : والقولان هما في مذهب أحمد وغيره ، والصحيح أنه لا يستحب 
قلت : وينبغي تقييد هذا بما إذا لم يكن على اليدين من الأوساخ ما يستدعي غسلهما ، وإلا فالغسل والحالة هذه لا مسوغ للتوقف عن القول بمشروعيته ، وعليه يحمل ما رواه الخلال عن أبي بكر المروذي قال : رأيت أبا عبد الله يعني الإمام أحمد يغسل يديه قبل الطعام وبعده ، وإن كان على وضوء .
والخلاصة أن الغسل المذكور ليس من الأمور التعبدية ، لعدم صحة الحديث به ، بل هو معقول المعنى ، فحيث وجد المعنى شرع وإلا فلا .

السلسلة الضعيفة/المجلد 1 /ص 312/المعارف



27من قوي إيمانه لا يحتاج للخوارق 
عَنْ بَكْرٍ المُزَنِيِّ - وَهُوَ فِي (الزُّهْدِ) لأَحْمَدَ - قَالَ:
كَانَ الرَّجُلُ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيْلَ إِذَا بَلَغ المَبْلَغَ، فَمَشَى فِي النَّاسِ، تُظِلُّهُ غَمَامَةٌ (2) .
قُلْتُ: شَاهِدُهُ أَنَّ اللهَ قَالَ: {وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الغَمَامَ} [البَقَرَةُ: 57، الأَعْرَافُ: 159] فَفَعَلَ بِهِم تَعَالَى ذَلِكَ عَاماً، وَكَانَ فِيْهِمُ الطَّائِعُ وَالعَاصِي، فَنَبِيُّنَا - صَلَوَاتُ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ - أَكْرَمُ الخَلْقِ عَلَى رَبِّهِ، وَمَا كَانَتْ لَهُ غَمَامَةُ تُظِلُّهُ، وَلاَ صَحَّ ذَلِكَ ، بَلْ ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا رَمَى الجَمْرَةَ، كَانَ بِلاَلٌ يُظِلُّهُ بِثَوْبِهِ مِنْ حَرِّ الشَّمْسِ، وَلَكِنْ كَانَ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيْلَ الأَعَاجِيْبُ وَالآيَاتُ، وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةُ خَيْرَ الأُمَمِ، وَإِيْمَانُهُم أَثْبَتَ، لَمْ يَحْتَاجُوا إِلَى بُرْهَانٍ، وَلاَ إِلَى خَوَارِقَ، فَافْهَمْ هَذَا، وَكُلَّمَا ازْدَادَ المُؤْمِنُ عِلْماً وَيَقِيْناً، لَمْ يَحْتَجْ إِلَى الخَوَارِقِ، وَإِنَّمَا الخَوَارِقُ لِلضُّعَفَاءِ، وَيَكْثُرُ ذَلِكَ فِي اقْتِرَابِ السَّاعَةِ.

سير أعلام النبلاء/ترجمة بكر بن عبد الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

28-الْحِكْمَةُ فِي اسْتِحْبَابِ فِطْرِ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ بِعَرَفَةَ  
وَقَدْ اُخْتُلِفَ فِي حِكْمَةِ اسْتِحْبَابِ فِطْرِ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ بِعَرَفَةَ فَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَقَوّى عَلَى الدّعَاءِ وَهَذَا هُوَ قَوْلُ الْخِرَقِيّ وَغَيْرِهِ وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُمْ - مِنْهُمْ شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ ابْنُ تَيْمِيّةَ - الْحِكْمَةُ فِيهِ أَنّهُ عِيدٌ لِأَهْلِ عَرَفَة َ فَلَا يُسْتَحَبّ صَوْمُهُ لَهُمْ قَالَ وَالدّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدِيثُ الّذِي فِي " السّنَنِ " عَنْهُ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ أَنّهُ قَالَ يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ وَيَوْمُ النّحْرِ وَأَيّامُ مِنًى عِيدُنَا أَهْلَ الْإِسْلَامِ [ ص 62 ] قَالَ شَيْخُنَا : وَإِنّمَا يَكُونُ يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ عِيدًا فِي حَقّ أَهْلِ عَرَفَة َ لِاجْتِمَاعِهِم  ْ فِيهِ بِخِلَافِ أَهْلِ الْأَمْصَارِ فَإِنّهُمْ إنّمَا يَجْتَمِعُونَ يَوْمَ النّحْرِ فَكَانَ هُوَ الْعِيدَ فِي حَقّهِمْ وَالْمَقْصُودُ أَنّهُ إذَا اتّفَقَ يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ وَيَوْمُ جُمْعَةٍ فَقَدْ اتّفَقَ عِيدَانِ مَعًا

زاد المعاد/مجلد1/ ص 37/الريان


29- يكتب 40 ورقة في كل يومسمعت علي بن عبيد الله اللغوي يحكي أن محمد بن جرير مكث أربعين سنة يكتب في كل يوم منها أربعين ورقة وقال الإستاذ أبو حامد الإسفرائيني لو سافر رجل إلى الصين حتى يحصل له تفسير ابن جرير لم يكن كثيرا..........
العلو للعلي الغفار/ محمد بن جرير


30-رواية المبتدع -
أبان بن تغلب الكوفى شيعي جلد، لكنه صدوق، فلنا صدقه وعليه بدعته.
وقد وثقه أحمد بن حنبل، وابن معين، وأبو حاتم، وأورده ابن عدى، وقال: كان غاليا في التشيع.
وقال السعدى: زائغ مجاهر.
فلقائل أن يقول: كيف ساغ توثيق مبتدع وحد الثقة العدالة والاتقان ؟ فكيف يكون عدلا من هو صاحب بدعة ؟ وجوابه أن البدعة على ضربين: فبدعة صغرى كغلو التشيع، أو كالتشيع بلا غلو ولا تحرف، فهذا كثير في التابعين وتابعيهم مع الدين والورع والصدق.
فلو رد حديث هؤلاء لذهب جملة من الآثار النبوية، وهذه مفسدة بينة. ثم بدعة كبرى، كالرفض الكامل والغلو فيه، والحط على أبى بكر وعمر رضى الله عنهما، والدعاء إلى ذلك، فهذا النوع لا يحتج بهم ولا كرامة.
وأيضا فما أستحضر الآن في هذا الضرب رجلا صادقا ولا مأمونا، بل الكذب شعارهم، والتقية والنفاق دثارهم، فكيف يقبل نقل من هذا حاله ! حاشا وكلا.
فالشيعي الغالى في زمان السلف وعرفهم هو من تكلم في عثمان والزبير وطلحة ومعاوية وطائفة ممن حارب عليا رضى الله عنه، وتعرض لسبهم.
والغالي في زماننا وعرفنا هو الذى يكفر هؤلاء السادة، ويتبرأ من الشيخين أيضا، فهذا ضال معثر ولم يكن أبان بن تغلب يعرض للشيخين أصلا، بل قد يعتقد عليا أفضل منهما 

ميزان الإعتدال/ الذهبي/ مجلد1/ص

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

31 فائداتان حول كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
-أن القراءة السائدة في عصر شيخ الإسلام في الشام و مصر و اليمن هي قراءة أبي عمرو بن العلاء البصري , فينبغي عند تحقيق كتبه عدم التصرف في رسم الآيات التي يستشهد بها ,فتكون وفق رسم المصحف السائد في عصرنا. مثال في كتاب الفرقان وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ بِالْأُفُقِ الْمُبِينِ } أَيْ رَأَى جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ { وَمَا هُوَ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ بِضَنِينٍ } أَيْ بِمُتَّهَمِ وَفِي الْقِرَاءَةِ الْأُخْرَى : { بِضَنِينٍ } أَيْ بِبَخِيلِ يَكْتُمُ الْعِلْمَ وَلَا يَبْذُلُهُ إلَّا بِجُعْلٍ.......فيج   رسم القراءة الأولى بالظاء المشالة , حتى يتبين الفرق لأنها قراءة أبي عمرو بن العلاء البصري السائدة في عصره, وإلا لم يظهر الفرق.
-عند تحقيق كتب شيخ الإسلام يجب مرعاة روايات كتب الحديث , ولهذا تتعدد كثير من ألفاظها فمثلا رواية ابي داود المشهورة في عهد شيخ الإسلام رواية ابن داسة 
المداخل إلى آثار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية/ بكر ابو زيد/ص54 و 56 


32-السيوطي و الحكم على الأحاديث.........قلت : ولعل السيوطي اغتر بإيراد البيهقي له في " الشعب " بناء على ما نقله هو غير مرة عنه ، أنه لا يورد في " الشعب " ما كان موضوعا ، فاعلم أن هذا ليس صحيحا على إطلاقه ، أو هو رأى البيهقي وحده في كتابه ، وإلا فكم فيه من موضوعات سبق بعضها ويأتي الكثير منها ، وفي حفظي أن السيوطي قد وافق على وضع بعضها ، فهذا كله يدلنا على أن السيوطي يغلب عليه التقليد في كثير من الأحيان ، وهذا هو السبب في وقوع الأحاديث الموضوعة في كتابه " الجامع الصغير " الذي نص في مقدمته أنه صانه عما تفرد به كذاب أو وضاع !.

الضعيفة/1/ 560 / المعارف


33-هكذا فُهِم هذا الحديثقال الخطابي وكان بعض مشايخنا يروي الحديث أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نهى عن الحلق قبل الصلاة يوم الجمعة بإسكان اللام قال وأخبرني أنه بقي أربعين سنة لا يحلق رأسه قبل الصلاة قال فقلت له إنما هو الحلق جمع حلقة وإنما كره الاجتماع قبل الصلاة للعلم والمذاكرة وأمر أن يشتغل بالصلاة وينصت للخطبة فقال قد فرجت علي وكان من الصالحين......... 
تلبيس إبليس

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

34- ذِكْرُ النَّاسِ دَاءٌ، وَذِكْرُ اللهِ دَوَاءٌ
قالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: وَحَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ إِدْرِيْسَ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدَةُ بنُ سُلَيْمَانَ، عَنِ ابْنِ المُبَارَكِ، قَالَ:
قِيْلَ لابْنِ عَوْنٍ: أَلاَ تَتَكَلَّمُ فَتُؤْجَرَ؟
فَقَالَ: أَمَا يَرْضَى المُتكلِّمُ بِالكَفَافِ؟
رَوَى: مِسْعَرٌ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَوْنٍ، قَالَ: ذِكْرُ النَّاسِ دَاءٌ، وَذِكْرُ اللهِ دَوَاءٌ.
قُلْتُ: إِيْ وَاللهِ، فَالعجَبُ مِنَّا، وَمِنْ جَهلِنَا، كَيْفَ نَدَعُ الدَّوَاءَ، وَنقتحِمُ الدَّاءَ؟! قَالَ اللهُ -تَعَالَى-: {فَاذْكُرُوْنِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ} [البَقَرَةُ: 153]، {وَلَذِكْرُ اللهِ أَكْبَرُ} [العَنْكَبُوْتُ: 46]، وَقَالَ: {الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوْبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللهِ، أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ الله تَطْمَئِنُّ القُلُوْبُ} [الرَّعْدُ: 29] وَلَكِنْ لاَ يَتَهَيَّأُ ذَلِكَ إِلاَّ بِتوفِيْقِ اللهِ، وَمَنْ أَدْمَنَ الدُّعَاءَ، وَلاَزَمَ قَرْعَ البَابِ، فُتِحَ لَهُ.
سير أعلام النبلاء/ نقلا من تفسير الذهبي جمع الشيخ سعود عبد الله النفيسان
35-فائدة في : ذو ,صاحبقال السهيلي والوصف ب ذو أبلغ من الوصف بصاحب والإضافة بها أشرف فإن ذو يضاف للتابع وصاحب يضاف إلى المتبوع تقول أبو هريرة صاحب النبي ولا تقول النبي صاحب أبي هريرة وأما ذو فإنك تقول ذو المال وذو الفرس فتجد الاسم الأول متبوعا غير تابع وبني على هذا الفرق أنه تعالى قال في سورة الأنبياء وذا النون فأضافه إلى النون وهو الحوت وقال في سورة ن ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت قال والمعنى واحد لكن بين اللفظين تفاوت كثير في حسن الإشارة إلى الحالتين فإنه حين ذكره في معرض الثناء عليه أتى بذي لأن الإضافة بها أشرف وبالنون لأن لفظه أشرف من لفظ الحوت لوجوده في أوائل السور وليس في لفظ الحوت ما يشرفه لذلك فأتى به وبصاحب حين ذكره في معرض النهي عن اتباعه
الإتقان/ السيوطي
36-مسألة الإيثار بالقرب
.........وهذا يدل على جواز سؤال الرجل أخاه أن يؤثره بقربة من القرب ، وأنه يجوز له ذلك ، وقول من قال : لا يجوز لا يصح ، وقد آثرت عائشة عمر بدفنه في بيتها ، وسألها ذلك فلم تكره له السؤال ، ولا لها البذل .
زاد المعاد/مجلد3/ ص 403/الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

37-الإمام أبوحنيفة و رواية الحديث
.........وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات إلا أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله على جلالته في الفقه قد ضعفه من جهة حفظه البخاري ، ومسلم ، والنسائي ، وابن عدي ، وغيرهم من أئمة الحديث ، ولذلك لم يزد الحافظ ابن حجر في " التقريب " على قوله في ترجمته : فقيه مشهور !
الضعيفة / مجلد 572/1 / المعارف
38-اخْتِلَافُ النّاسِ فِي مَعْنَى التّغَنّي بِالْقُرْآنِ
بحث في زاد المعاد / مجلد 1/ 348/ الريان
39-سبب دفن الرسول   في بيته
لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد 
قالت : فلولا ذاك أبرز قبره غير أنه خشي أن يتخذ مسجدا 
أي كشف قبره صلى الله عليه و سلم ولم يتخذ عليه الحائل والمراد دفن خارج بيته كذا في " فتح الباري " 
فائدة : قول عائشة هذا يدل دلالة واضحة على السبب الذي من أجله دفنوا النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في بيته ألا وهو سد الطريق على من عسى أن يبني عليه مسجد فلا يجوز والحالة هذه أن يتخذ ذلك حجة في دفن غيره صلى الله عليه و سلم في البيت يؤيد ذلك أنه خلاف الأصل لأن السنة الدفن في المقابر ولهذا قال ابن عروة في " الكوكب الدري " ( ق 188 / 1 تفسير 548 ) : 
والدفن في مقابر المسلمين أعجب إلى أبي عبد الله ( يعني الإمام أحمد ) من الدفن في البيوت لأنه أقل ضررا على الأحياء من ورثته وأشبه بمساكن الآخرة وأكثر للدعاء له والترحم عليه ولم يزل أصحابه والتابعون ومن بعدهم يقبرون في الصحارى 
فإن قيل : فالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قبر في بيته وقبر صاحبه معه ؟ قلنا : قالت عائشة : إنما فعل ذلك لئلا يتخذ قبره مسجدا ولآن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يدفن أصحابه بالبقيع وفعله أولى من فعل غيره وإنما أصحابه رأوا تخصيصه بذلك ولأنه روي : 
يدفن الأنبياء حيث يموتون " وصيانة لهم عن كثرة الطراق تمييزا له عن غيره " 
( 2 ) - رواه البخاري ( 3 / 156 و 198 و 8 / 114 ) ومسلم ( 2 / 76 ) وأبو عوانة ( 1 / 399 ) وأحمد ( 6 / 80 و 121 و 255 ) والسراج في " مسنده " ( 3 / 48 / 2 ) عن عروة عنها 
وأحمد ( 6 / 146 و 252 ) والبغوي في " شرح السنة " ( ج 1 ص 415 ) طبع المكتب الإسلامي عن سعيد بن المسيب عنها 
ومثل قول عائشة هذا ما روي عن أبيها رضي الله عنهما فأخرج ابن زنجويه عن عمر مولى غفرة قال : 
لما أئتمروا في دفن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال قائل : ندفنه حيث كان يصلي في مقامه وقال أبو بكر : معاذ الله أن نجعله وثنا يعبد وقال الاخرون : ندفنه في البقيع حيث دفن إخوانه من المهاجرين قال أبو بكر : إنا نكره أن يخرج قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إلى البقيع فيعوذ به من الناس من لله عليه حق وحق الله فوق حق رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم فإن أخرجناه ( الأصل : أخرناه ) ضيعنا حق الله وإن أخفرناه ( ) أخفرنا قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قالوا : فما ترى أنت يا أبا بكر ؟ قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : ما قبض الله نبيا قط إلا دفن حيث قبض روحه قالوا : فأنت والله رضي مقنع ثم خطوا حول الفراش خطا ثم احتمله على والعباس والفضل وأهله ووقع القوم في الحفر يحفرون حيث كان الفراش وسنده صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
تحذير الساجد من أتخاذ القبور مساجد/ ص9

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

40-هل الصوم شرط في الإعتكاف , و هل يعتكف في غير رمضانوَلَمّا كَانَ هَذَا الْمَقْصُودُ إنّمَا يَتِمّ مَعَ الصّوْمِ شُرِعَ الِاعْتِكَافُ فِي أَفْضَلِ أَيّامِ الصّوْمِ وَهُوَ الْعَشْرُ الْأَخِيرُ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَلَمْ يُنْقَلْ عَنْ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ أَنّهُ اعْتَكَفَ مُفْطِرًا قَطّ ، بَلْ قَدْ قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ : لَا اعْتِكَافَ إلّا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ اللّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ الِاعْتِكَافَ إلّا مَعَ الصّوْمِ وَلَا فَعَلَهُ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ إلّا مَعَ الصّوْمِ . فَالْقَوْلُ الرّاجِحُ فِي الدّلِيلِ الّذِي عَلَيْهِ جُمْهُورُ السّلَفِ أَنّ الصّوْمَ شَرْطٌ فِي الِاعْتِكَافِ وَهُوَ الّذِي كَانَ يُرَجّحُهُ شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ أَبُو الْعَبّاسِ ابْنُ تَيْمِيّةَ..........
زاد المعاد/ 2/ص 74/الريان
41- 42 حبرا يسلمون عند سماع آية
قال مطرف بن مالك.......... ثم انطلقنا حتى أتينا بيت المقدس، فسمعت اليهود بنعيم وكعب، فاجتمعوا، فقال كعب: إن هذا كتاب قديم، وغنه بلغتكم فاقرأوه، فقرأه قارئهم، فأتى على مكان منه، فضرب به الأرض، فغضب نعيم، فأخذه وأمسكه، ثم قرأ قارئهم حتى أتى على ذلك المكان ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين فأسلم منهم اثنان وأربعون حبراً،...............
تاريخ الإسلام/مجلد 5
42- أوسع كتاب في الإجماعالإقناع في مسائل الإجماع لابن القطان المراكشي
قاله مشهور حسن في شرح الورقات/ صفحة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

43- هل يشرع التسمية عند كل لقمة أو تنفس لشربة؟
ذكرها الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في تصحيح الدعاء و قال الحديث في تكرار التسمية ضعيف
تصحيح الدعاء/ 353/ دار العاصمة
44- كيف تحفظ وتخزن العسل؟
- الحفظ من الرطوبة: تزداد نسبة الماء فيه إذا تعرض للرطوبة فإذا تعرض للرطوبة إزداد وزنه بنسبة 33% لذلك لا يفضل حفظه في الثلاجة لأن نسبة الرطوبة مرتفعة فيها وكلما زادت عن معدلها الطبيعي أدى ذلك لفساد وتخمر العسل, أما نسبة الرطوبة للعسل النقي 20% وإذا زادت عن ذلك فهو مغشوش أو غير ناضج وسيظهر بعد مدة فوق العسل ماء أصفر اللون كريه الرائحة نتيجة وجود ثاني أوكسيد الكربون وكحول حولها. 
- الضوء: يتأثر العسل بالضوء فيفقده المادة المانعة لتشكيل الكولسترول,ويقا   إن الضوء يحلل المادة القاتلة للجراثيم لهذا ينصح بحفظه في أواني معتمة( لاتسمح باختراق الضوء) لكن إن كانت شفافة تحفظ بعيدا عن الضوء المباشر.
- أواني الحفظ : يجب الحذر من الأوعية المعدنية :كالحديد لأنه يتحد مع سكر العسل .والاواني المصنوعة من الخارصين أيضا : لأنه يتحد مع الأحماض المعدنية الموجودة بالعسل والنتيجة تكون مادة سامة تضر بنا ,لهذا ينصح بحفظه في أواني زجاجية أو فخارية.
- الحرارة : يخزن بأمان عند 5إلى 10درجة مئوية والحذر من تعرضه لدرجة حرارة عالية لأن الفيتاميتات تتحلل ويفقد الأنزيمات
- البعد عن الروائح المميزة : للعسل قدرة كبيرة على إمتصاص الروائح لذلك ينصح بإحكام الغطاء ويفضل حفظه بعيدا عن الروائح القوية كالسمك مثلا لكي يبقى محتفظا بطعمه 
المرجع : الأنترنيت
45- تشاؤم أهل الجاهلية بشوال
وكذلك تشاؤم أهل الجاهلية بشوال في النكاح فيه خاصة وقد قيل: إن أصله أن طاعونا وقع في شوال في سنة من السنين فمات فيه كثير من العرائس فتشائم بذلك أهل الجاهلية وقد ورد الشرع بإبطاله قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: تزوجني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شوال وبنى بي في شوال فأي نسائه كان أحظى عنده مني وكانت عائشة تستحب أن تدخل نساءها في شوال وتزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم سلمة في شوال أيضا.
لطائف المعارف/ وظيفة شهر صفر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

46- سوسة العلم
زياد بن يونس بن سعيد بن سلامة الحضرمي أبو سلامة الإسكندراني روى عن سليمان بن بلال ومالك والليث ومحمد بن جعفر بن أبي كثير ونافع بن عمر ونافع بن أبي نعيم القاري وقرأ عليه القرآن وعبد الرحمن بن أبي الموال وسعيد بن زياد المكتب وغيرهم وعنه محمد بن داود بن أبي ناجية ومحمد بن سلمة المرادي وأحمد بن أخي بن وهب ويونس بن عبد الأعلى وغيرهم ذكره بن حبان في الثقات وقال مستقيم الحديث وقال بن يونس توفي بمصر سنة إحدى عشرة ومائتين وكان طلابا للعلم وكان يسمى سوسة العلم أحد الاثبات الثقات
تهذيب التهذيب/ من اسمه زياد
47-فهم خاطئ للآية واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله.........قال الله تعالى يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به وأما قوله تعالى, واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله فليس من هذا الباب بل هما جملتان مستقلتان طلبية وهي الامر بالتقوى وخبرية وهي قوله تعالى ويعلمكم الله أي والله يعلمكم ما تتقون وليست جوابا للأمر بالتقوى ولو أريد بها الجزاء لأتى بها مجزومة مجردة عن الواو فكان يقول واتقوا الله يعلمكم او إن تتقوه يعلمكم كما قال إن تتقوا الله يجعل لكم فرقانا فتدبره 
مفتاح دار السعادة / مجلد 1
48-هل الأحرف السبعة هي القراآت السبع
وقال مكي من ظن أن قراءة هؤلاء القراء كنافع وعاصم هي الأحرف السبعة التي في الحديث فقد غلط غلطا عظيما قال ويلزم من هذا أن ما خرج عن قراءة هؤلاء السبعة مما ثبت عن الأئمة وغيرهم ووافق خط المصحف ألا يكون قرآنا وهذا غلط عظيم فإن الذين صنفوا القراءات من الأئمة المتقدمين كأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام وأبي حاتم السجستاني وأبي جعفر الطبري وإسماعيل القاضي قد ذكروا أضعاف هؤلاء وكان الناس على رأس المائتين بالبصرة على قراءة أبي عمرو ويعقوب وبالكوفة على قراءة حمزة وعاصم وبالشام على قراءة ابن عامر وبمكة على قراءة ابن كثير وبالمدينة على قراءة نافع واستمروا على ذلك فلما كان على رأس الثلاثمائة أثبت ابن مجاهد اسم الكسائي وحذف يعقوب قال والسبب في الاقتصار على السبعة مع أن في أئمة القراء من هو أجل منهم قدرا ومثلهم أكثر من عددهم أن الرواة عن الأئمة كانوا كثيرا جدا فلما تقاصرت الهمم اقتصروا مما يوافق خط المصحف على ما يسهل حفظه وتنضبط القراءة به فنظروا إلى من اشتهر بالثقة والأمانة وطول العمر في ملازمة القراءة والاتفاق على الأخذ عنه فأفردوا من كل مصر إماما واحدا ولم يتركوا مع ذلك نقل ما كان عليه الإئمة غير هؤلاء من القراءات ولا القراءة به كقراءة يعقوب وأبي جعفر وشيبة وغيرهم قال وقد صنف ابن جبير المكي قبل ابن مجاهد كتابا في القراءات فاقتصر على خمسة اختار من كل مصر إماما وإنما اقتصر على ذلك لأن المصاحف التي أرسلها عثمان كانت خمسة إلى هذه الأمصار ويقال إنه وجه بسبعة هذه الخمسة ومصحفا إلى اليمن ومصحفا إلى البحرين لكن لما لم يسمع لهذين المصحفين خبر وأراد ابن مجاهد وغيره مراعاة عدد المصاحف استبدلوا من مصحف البحرين واليمن قارئين كمل بهما العدد فصادف ذلك موافقة العدد الذي ورد الخبر به فوقع ذلك لمن لم يعرف أصل المسألة ولم تكن له فطنة فظن أن المراد بالأحرف السبعة القراءات السبع والأصل المعتمد عليه صحة السند في السماع واستقامة الوجه في العربية وموافقة الرسم وأصح القراءات سندا نافع وعاصم وأفصحها أبو عمرو والكسائي
الإتقان / السيوطي/ معرفة المتواتر والمشهور والآحاد والشاذ والموضوع والمدرج/ التنبيه 3

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

49- أول من رتب القراءة في المصحف إثر صلاة الصبح
قال مالك : أول من جعل مصحفا الحجاج بن يوسف يريد أنه أول من رتب القراءة في المصحف إثر صلاة الصبح في المسجد قال ابن رشد : مثل ما يصنع عندنا إلى اليوم.........
الإعتصام/ الشاطبي/مجلد 1/ ص 288/ تحقيق مشهور حسن
50- لماذا خص النبي  بالتبرك دون غيره؟
......تنبيه ذكر بعض المتأخرين أن التبرك بآثار الصالحين مستحب كشرب سؤرهم والتمسح بهم أو بثيابهم وحمل المولود إلى أحد منهم ليحنكه بتمرة حتى يكون أول ما يدخل جوفه ريق الصالحين والتبرك بعرقهم ونحو ذلك وقد أكثر من ذلك أبو زكريا النووي في شرح مسلم في الأحاديث التي فيها أن الصحابة فعلوا شيئا من ذلك مع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم وظن أن بقية الصالحين في ذلك كالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم وهذا خطأ صريح لوجوه منها عدم المقاربة فضلا عن المساواة للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في الفضل والبركة ومنها عدم تحقق الصلاح فإنه لا يتحقق إلا بصلاح القلب وهذا أمر لا يمكن الاطلاع عليه إلا بنص كالصحابة الذين أثني الله عليهم ورسوله أو أئمة التابعين أو من شهر بصلاح ودين كالأئمة الأربعة ونحوهم من الذين تشهد لهم الأمة بالصلاح وقد عدم أولئك أما غيرهم فغاية الأمر أن نظن أنهم صالحون فنرجو لهم ومنها انا لو ظننا صلاح شخص فلا نأمن أن يختم له بخاتمة سوء والأعمال بالخواتيم فلا يكون أهلا للتبرك بآثاره ومنها أن الصحابة لم يكونوا يفعلون ذلك مع غيره لا في حياته ولا بعد موته ولو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه فهلا فعلوه مع أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي ونحوهم من الذين شهد لهم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بالجنة وكذلك التابعون هلا فعلوه مع سعيد بن المسيب وعلي بن الحسين وأويس القرني والحسن البصري ونحوهم ممن يقطع بصلاحهم فدل أن ذلك مخصوص بالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ومنها أن فعل هذا مع غيره صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يؤمن أن يفتنه وتعجبه نفسه فيورثه العجب والكبر والرياء فيكون هذا كالمدح في الوجه بل أعظم
تيسير العزيز الحميد في شرح كتاب التوحيد/سليمان بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب
51 - حلق الرأس و التوبة للشيخ
.......حلق الرأس للشيخ فإنه تعبد لغير الله ولا يتعبد بحلق الرأس إلا في النسك لله خاصة ومن أنواعه : التوبة للشيخ فإنها شرك عظيم فإن التوبة لا تكون إلا لله كالصلاة والصيام والحج والنسك فهي خالص حق الله وفي المسند : أن رسول الله أتى بأسير فقال : اللهم إني أتوب إليك ولا أتوب إلى محمد فقال رسول الله : عرف الحق لأهله فالتوبة عبادة لا تنبغي إلا لله كالسجود والصيام ومن أنواعه ........
مدارج السالكين/ 247/ تحقيق الأرنؤوط

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

52- الحكمة في تسوير القرآن , و هل سورت الكتب الأخرىقيل الحكمة في تسوير القرآن سورا تحقيق كون السورة بمجردها معجزة وآية من آيات الله والإشارة إلى أن كل سورة نمط مستقل فسورة يوسف تترجم عن قصته وسورة براءة تترجم عن أحوال المنافقين وأسرارهم إلى غير ذلك وسورت السور طوالا وأوساطا وقصارا تنبيها على أن الطول ليس من شرط الإعجاز فهذه سورة الكوثر ثلاث آيات وهي معجزة إعجاز سورة البقرة ثم ظهرت لذلك حكمة في التعليم وتدريج الأطفال من السور القصار إلى ما فوقها تيسيرا من الله على عباده لحفظ كتابه
قال الزركشي في البرهان فإن قلت فهلا كانت الكتب السالفة كذلك قلت لوجهين أحدهما أنها لم تكن معجزات من جهة النظم والترتيب والآخر أنها لم تيسر للحفظ لكن ذكر الزمخشري ما يخالفه فقال في الكشاف..................  .....
الإتقان / السيوطي/ فصل عد الآي
53-هل يستعمل ماء زمزم في الشرب فقط؟
الْمَاء الَّذِي تَوَضَّأَ بِهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَتئِذٍ كَانَ مِنْ مَاء زَمْزَم ، أَخْرَجَهُ عَبْد اللَّه بْن أَحْمَد بْن حَنْبَل فِي زِيَادَات مُسْنَد أَبِيهِ بِإِسْنَادٍ حَسَن مِنْ حَدِيث عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَالِب ، فَيُسْتَفَاد مِنْهُ الرَّدّ عَلَى مَنْ مَنَعَ اِسْتِعْمَال مَاء زَمْزَم لِغَيْرِ الشُّرْب . وَسَيَأْتِي بَقِيَّة مَبَاحِث هَذَا الْحَدِيث فِي كِتَاب الْحَجّ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّه تَعَالَى .
الفتح /مجلد 1/ ص320/ الكتب العلمية
وَمِنْهَا : جَوَازُ الْوُضُوءِ بِالْمَاءِ الْمُبَارَكِ وَأَنّ بَرَكَتَهُ لَا تُوجِبُ كَرَاهَةَ الْوُضُوءِ مِنْهُ وَعَلَى هَذَا فَلَا يُكْرَهُ الْوُضُوءُ مِنْ مَاءِ زَمْزَمَ وَلَا مِنْ الْمَاءِ الّذِي يَجْرِي عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْكَعْبَةِ . وَاَللّهُ أَعْلَمُ .
زاد المعاد/ مجلد3/ص 540/ الريان
54- هل مدامة الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على الفعل تفيد الوجوب؟
بحث في أفعال الرسول :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  و دلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية/ مجلد1/ص 174/دار النفائس

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيك
ونفع بعلمك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

55- لماذا لم يذكر المسيح الدجال باسمه في القرآن؟
اِشْتَهَرَ السُّؤَال عَنْ الْحِكْمَة فِي عَدَم التَّصْرِيح بِذِكْرِ الدَّجَّال فِي الْقُرْآن مَعَ مَا ذُكِرَ عَنْهُ مِنْ الشَّرّ وَعِظَم الْفِتْنَة بِهِ وَتَحْذِير الْأَنْبِيَاء مِنْهُ وَالْأَمْر بِالِاسْتِعَاذَ  ةِ مِنْهُ حَتَّى فِي الصَّلَاة ، وَأُجِيبَ بِأَجْوِبَةٍ
أَحَدهَا أَنَّهُ ذُكِرَ فِي قَوْله ( يَوْم يَأْتِي بَعْض آيَات رَبّك لَا يَنْفَع نَفْسًا إِيمَانهَا ) فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَصَحَّحَهُ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة رَفَعَهُ " ثَلَاثَة إِذَا خَرَجْنَ لَمْ يَنْفَع نَفْسًا إِيمَانهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْل : الدَّجَّال وَالدَّابَّة وَطُلُوع الشَّمْس مِنْ مَغْرِبهَا " الثَّانِي قَدْ وَقَعَتْ الْإِشَارَة فِي الْقُرْآن إِلَى نُزُول عِيسَى بْن مَرْيَم فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى ( وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْل الْكِتَاب إِلَّا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْته ) وَفِي قَوْله تَعَالَى ( وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ ) وَصَحَّ أَنَّهُ الَّذِي قَتَلَ الدَّجَّال فَاكْتَفَى بِذِكْرِ أَحَد الضِّدَّيْنِ عَنْ الْآخَر ، وَلِكَوْنِهِ يُلَقَّب الْمَسِيح كَعِيسَى ؛ لَكِنَّ الدَّجَّال مَسِيح الضَّلَالَة وَعِيسَى مَسِيح الْهُدَى .
الثَّالِث أَنَّهُ تَرَكَ ذِكْره اِحْتِقَارًا ، وَتُعُقِّبَ بِذِكْرِ يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج وَلَيْسَتْ الْفِتْنَة بِهِمْ بِدُونِ الْفِتْنَة بِالدَّجَّالِ وَاَلَّذِي قَبْلَهُ ، وَتُعُقِّبَ بِأَنَّ السُّؤَال بَاقٍ وَهُوَ مَا الْحِكْمَة فِي تَرْك التَّنْصِيص عَلَيْهِ ؟ وَأَجَابَ شَيْخنَا الْإِمَام الْبُلْقِينِيُّ بِأَنَّهُ اِعْتَبَرَ كُلّ مَنْ ذُكِرَ فِي الْقُرْآن مِنْ الْمُفْسِدِينَ فَوَجَدَ كُلّ مَنْ ذُكِرَ إِنَّمَا هُمْ مِمَّنْ مَضَى وَانْقَضَى أَمْره وَأَمَّا مَنْ لَمْ يَجِيء بَعْدُ فَلَمْ يَذْكُر مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا اِنْتَهَى . وَهَذَا يَنْتَقِض بِيَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوج . وَقَدْ وَقَعَ فِي تَفْسِير الْبَغَوِيِّ أَنَّ الدَّجَّال مَذْكُور فِي الْقُرْآن فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى ( لَخَلْق السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض أَكْبَر مِنْ خَلْق النَّاس ) وَأَنَّ الْمُرَاد بِالنَّاسِ هُنَا الدَّجَّال مِنْ إِطْلَاق الْكُلّ عَلَى الْبَعْض . وَهَذَا إِنْ ثَبَتَ أَحْسَن الْأَجْوِبَة فَيَكُون مِنْ جُمْلَة مَا تَكَفَّلَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِبَيَانِهِ وَالْعِلْم عِنْدَ اللَّه تَعَالَى.
فتح الباري/ ذكر الدجال
56-لماذا تسمى كان و أخواتها أفعالا ناقصة؟
تسمى كان و أخواتها أفعالا ناقصة لأنها تحتاج لخبر ليتم معنى الجملة, كما تسمى أيضا بالأفعال الناسخة لأنها تغير حكم الخبر
و يمكن أن تعمل كأفعال تامة( ما عدا فتئ, و زال و ليس) و المراد بالتام ما يكتفي بفاعل و لا يحتاج إلى خبر
مثل سأتابع أخبارك أينما كان ( كان هنا بمعنى وجد)
ألا إلى الله تصير الأمور( تصير بمعنى ترجع)
ملخص قواعد اللغة العربية/ فؤاد نعمة/ص 36-37
57- تجريد الصحاح لرزين ابن معاوية
....فاعلم أن كتاب رزين هذا جمع فيه بين الأصول الستة : " الصحيحين " و" موطأ مالك " و" سنن أبي داود " والنسائي والترمذي ، على نمط كتاب ابن الأثير المسمى " جامع الأصول من أحاديث الرسول " إلا أن في كتاب " التجريد " أحاديث كثيرة لا أصل لها في شيء من هذه الأصول كما يعلم مما ينقله العلماء عنه مثل المنذري في " الترغيب والترهيب.....
الضعيفة /مجلد1/ ص 373/ المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

58-هل يجمع في داء الإستخارة بين لفظي عاقبة امري و عاجل امري
.......ومثال ما يترجح فيه أحد الالفاظ حديث الاستخارة فإن الراوي شك هل قال النبي اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا خير لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة امري أو قال وعاجل امري وآجله بدل وعاقبة امري والصحيح اللفظ الأول وهو قوله وعاقبة امري لان عاجل الأمر وآجله هو مضمون قوله ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة امري فيكون الجمع بين المعاش وعاجل الأمر وآجله تكرارا بخلاف ذكر المعاش والعاقبة فإنه لا تكرار فيه فإن المعاش هو عاجل الأمر والعاقبة آجله.....
جلا ء الأفهام / الفصل العاشر
59-على أهلها تجني براقش
كانت براقش كلبة لقوم من العرب، فأغير عليهم فهربوا ومعهم براقش، فاتبع القوم آثارهم بنباح براقش فهجموا عليهم فاصطلموهم. قال حمزة ابن بيض:
لم تكن عن جناية لحقتني ... لا يساري ولا يميني رمتني
بل جناها أخ علي كريم ... وعلى أهلها براقش تجني
. يضرب لمن يعمل عملاً يرجع ضرره إليه.
مجمع الأمثال/ الميداني
60-هل يدعى الله بظهور الكفين؟
بحث في تصحيح الدعاء / بكر أبو زيد/ص 118/دار العاصمة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

61- قاعدة عند الشوكاني : إذا أمر الرسول  بأمر و فعل خلافه
.....وأصَّلَ بعضُ أهل العلم أصلاً ليس بأصيل، ومالَ إِليه الشَّوكاني ، وهو أن النبيَّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إِذا أمرَ بأمرٍ، وفعل خلافه، صار الفعلُ خاصًّا به، وبقي الأمر بالنسبة للأمة على مدلوله للوجوب.
وهذا ضعيف؛ لأنَّ سُنَّة الرَّسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم تشمل قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وفعله، فإِذا عارض قولُه فعلَه، فإِن أمكن الجمع فلا خصوصية؛ لأننا مأمورون بالاقتداء به قولاً وفعلاً، ولا يجوز أن نحمله على الخصوصية مع إِمكان الجمع، لأن مقتضى ذلك ترك العمل بشطر السُّنَّة، وهو السُّنَّة الفعلية.
شرح زاد المستقنع العثيمين/مجلد1/ص 187/دار الآثار
62- هل يجوز الدعاء على المسلم بالمسخ؟
....(وامسخهم على مكانتهم) فإن هذا الدعاء بالمسخ غير جائز و لا يجاب , والله أخبر لو شاء فعل بقوله : (ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم ) يس , و الله تعالى مسخ قوما قردة و خنازير لنوع من الكفر , و كذلك يمسخ من هذه الأمة قوما قردة و خنازير , و هذا في أنواع من الكفر, كاستحلال المحرمات ,من سب الصحابة و الخمر و المعازف و نحو ذلك.
أما المسلم العاصي , فلا يجوز الدعاء عليه بالمسخ, ولا يستجاب ذلك , وقد حرم الله الإعتداء في الدعاء , و الصائل يدفع بما يكف شره.....
الرد على الشاذلي/ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية /ص 45/ تتحقيق علي محمد العمران/دار عالم الفوائد
63- إجماع الصحابة على قتل اللوطي
...وحتم قتل اللوطي حدا كما أجمع عليه أصحاب رسول الله ودلت عليه سنة رسول الله الصريحة التي لا معارض لها بل عليها عمل أصحابه وخلفائه الراشدين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وقد ثبت عن خالد بن الوليد أنه وجد في بعض نواحي العرب رجلا ينكح كما تنكح المرأة فكتب الى أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه فاستشار أبو بكر الصديق الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فكان على بن أبي طالب أشدهم قولا فيه فقال ما فعل هذ الا أمة من الأمم واحدة وقد علمتم ما فعل الله بها أرى أن يحرق بالنار فكتب أبو بكر الى خالد فحرقه وقال عبد الله بن عباس ان ينظر أعلا ما في القرية.......
الداء و الدواء/ابن القيم/263/ تحقيق علي حسن/ ابن حزم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

64- الكفارة تكون فيما كان مباحا في الأصل و حرم لعارض
.........وَمَا كَانَ مِنْ الْمَعَاصِي مُحَرَّمَ الْجِنْسِ كَالظُّلْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشِ فَإِنَّ الشَّارِعَ لَمْ يَشْرَعْ لَهُ كَفَّارَةً ، وَلِهَذَا لَا كَفَّارَةَ فِي الزِّنَا وَشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ وَقَذْفِ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ وَالسَّرِقَةِ ، وَطَرْدُ هَذَا أَنَّهُ لَا كَفَّارَةَ فِي قَتْلِ الْعَمْدِ وَلَا فِي الْيَمِينِ الْغَمُوسِ كَمَا يَقُولُهُ أَحْمَدُ وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَمَنْ وَافَقَهُمَا ، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ تَخْفِيفًا عَنْ مُرْتَكِبِهِمَا ، بَلْ لِأَنَّ الْكَفَّارَةَ لَا تَعْمَلُ فِي هَذَا الْجِنْسِ مِنْ الْمَعَاصِي ، وَإِنَّمَا عَمَلُهَا فِيهَا فِيمَا كَانَ مُبَاحًا فِي الْأَصْلِ وَحُرِّمَ لِعَارِضٍ كَالْوَطْءِ فِي الصِّيَامِ وَالْإِحْرَامِ ، وَطَرْدُ هَذَا وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ وُجُوبُ الْكَفَّارَةِ فِي وَطْءِ الْحَائِضِ ، وَهُوَ مُوجَبُ الْقِيَاسِ لَوْ لَمْ تَأْتِ الشَّرِيعَةُ بِهِ ، فَكَيْف وَقَدْ جَاءَتْ بِهِ مَرْفُوعَةً وَمَوْقُوفَةً ؟ ، وَعَكْسُ هَذَا الْوَطْءُ فِي الدُّبُرِ وَلَا كَفَّارَةَ فِيهِ ، وَلَا يَصِحُّ قِيَاسُهُ عَلَى الْوَطْءِ فِي الْحَيْضِ ؛ لِأَنَّ هَذَا الْجِنْسَ لَمْ يُبَحْ قَطُّ ، وَلَا تَعْمَلُ فِيهِ الْكَفَّارَةُ ، وَلَوْ وَجَبَتْ فِيهِ الْكَفَّارَةُ لَوَجَبَتْ فِي الزِّنَا وَاللِّوَاطِ بِطَرِيقِ الْأَوْلَى ؛ فَهَذِهِ قَاعِدَةُ الشَّارِعِ فِي الْكَفَّارَاتِ ، وَهِيَ فِي غَايَةِ الْمُطَابَقَةِ لِلْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَصْلَحَةِ .
إعلام الموقعين/ابن القيم/طبعة مشهور حسن/مجلد3/343
65- قاعدة في الألفاظ المجملة التي قاله المبتدعة
.....فالواجب أن ينظر في هذا الباب فما أثبته الله ورسوله أثبتناه وما نفاه الله ورسوله نفيناه والألفاظ التي ورد بها النص يعتصم بها في الإثبات والنفى فنثبت ما أثبتته النصوص من الألفاظ والمعاني وننفى ما نفته النصوص من الألفاظ والمعاني وأما الألفاظ التي تنازع فيها من ابتدعها من المتأخرين مثل لفظ الجسم والجوهر والمتحيز والجهة ونحو ذلك فلا تطلق نفيا ولا إثباتا حتى ينظر في مقصود قائلها فإن كان قد أراد بالنفى والإثبات معنى صحيحا موافقا لما أخبر به الرسول صوب المعنى الذي قصده بلفظه ولكن ينبغي أن يعبر عنه بألفاظ النصوص لا يعدل إلى هذه الألفاظ المبتدعة المجملة إلا عند الحاجة مع قرائن تبين المراد بها والحاجة مثل أن يكون الخطاب مع من لا يتم المقصود معه إن لم يخاطب بها وأما إن أريد بها معنى باطل , نفى ذلك المعنى وإن جمع بين حق وباطل أثبت الحق وأبطل الباطل........
منهاج السنة النبوية/ابن تيمية/مجلد2 /صفحة 554

66-نادرة
- منها : أن همزة (( أكبر )) حقها الفتح لا غير .
ومن النوادر في ذلك ما في ترجمة : ابن الحبراني النحوي الحلبي - م سنة 628 هـ - قال القفطي :
( كان إذا أحرم للصلاة كسر الهمزة من (( أكبر )) فسألته عن ذلك فأنكر كسرها ، فقلت له : قلها ، فقالها بكسر الهمزة ، وشهده جماعة عندي يقول ذلك . فاجتهدنا به أن يقولها مفتوحة فما تطوَّع لسانه بها ، فاعتددنا ذلك من النوادر ، وكونه لا يفهم أن ينطق بها مكسورة ، وهو يظنها مفتوحة ) 
معجم المناهي اللفظية /بكر أبو زيد /ص 57/ العاصمة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

67- كفارة َمَنْ قَالَ لِصَاحِبِهِ تَعَالَ أُقَامِرْكَحَدَّثَنِى أَبُو الطَّاهِرِ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ عَنْ يُونُسَ ح وَحَدَّثَنِى حَرْمَلَةُ بْنُ يَحْيَى أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ أَخْبَرَنِى يُونُسُ عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ أَخْبَرَنِى حُمَيْدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ أَنَّ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « مَنْ حَلَفَ مِنْكُمْ فَقَالَ فِى حَلِفِهِ بِاللاَّتِ. فَلْيَقُلْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ. وَمَنْ قَالَ لِصَاحِبِهِ تَعَالَ أُقَامِرْكَ. فَلْيَتَصَدَّقْ » مسلم
قال النووي:
قال العلماء أمر بالصدقة تكفيرا لخطيئته في كلامه بهذه المعصية قال الخطابي معناه فليتصدق بمقدار ما أمر أن يقامر به والصواب الذي عليه المحققون وهو ظاهر الحديث أنه لا يختص بذلك المقدار بل يتصدق بما تيسر مما ينطلق عليه إسم الصدقة ويؤيده رواية معمر التي ذكرها مسلم فليتصدق بشيء......... 
صحيح مسلم/ شرح النووي
68- ابن عربي صاحب وحدة الوجود ينكر على الجنيد أنه لم يعرف التوحيد
وقد انكر ابن عربي على الجنيد , و على غيره من الشيوخ , مثل سهل بن عبد الله التُّستري و أمثاله في كتابه الذي سماه (التجليات) و ادعى أ، هؤلاء ماتوا وما عرفوا التوحيد , و أنه عَرّفهم إياه في هذا التجلي الذي له , وهو تجل خيالي شيطاني من نفسه إلى نفسه في نفسه.
الرد على الشاذلي / شيخ الإسلام/ ص 158/ دار عالم الفوائد
69- لماذا ينسب الإبن للأب ولا ينسب للأم؟
...فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَهَلَّا طَرَدْتُمْ ذَلِكَ فِي النَّسَبِ ، وَجَعَلْتُمُوهُ لِلْأُمِّ كَمَا جَعَلْتُمُوهُ لِلْأَبِ .
قِيلَ : قَدْ اتَّفَقَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ النَّسَبَ لِلْأَبِ ، كَمَا اتَّفَقُوا عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَتْبَعُ الْأُمَّ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ وَالرِّقِّ ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي تَقْتَضِيهِ حِكْمَةُ اللَّهِ شَرْعًا وَقَدَرًا ؛ فَإِنَّ الْأَبَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ لَهُ ، وَالْأُمُّ وِعَاءٌ وَإِنْ تَكَوَّنَ فِيهَا ، وَاَللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ جَعَلَ الْوَلَدَ خَلِيفَةَ أَبِيهِ وَشَجْنَتِهِ وَالْقَائِمَ مَقَامَهُ ، وَوَضَعَ الْأَنْسَابَ بَيْنَ عِبَادِهِ ؛ فَيُقَالُ : فُلَانٌ بْنُ فُلَانٍ ، وَلَا تَتِمُّ مَصَالِحُهُمْ وَتَعَارُفُهُمْ وَمُعَامَلَاتُه  ُمْ إلَّا بِذَلِكَ ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا } فَلَوْلَا ثُبُوتُ الْأَنْسَابِ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْآبَاءِ لَمَا حَصَلَ التَّعَارُفُ ، وَلَفَسَدَ نِظَامُ الْعِبَادِ ؛ فَإِنَّ النِّسَاءَ مُحْتَجِبَاتٍ مَسْتُورَاتٍ عَنْ الْعُيُونِ ؛ فَلَا يُمْكِنُ فِي الْغَالِبِ أَنْ تُعْرَفَ عَيْنُ الْأُمِّ فَيَشْهَدُ عَلَى نَسَبِ الْوَلَدِ مِنْهَا ، فَلَوْ جُعِلَتْ الْأَنْسَابُ لِلْأُمَّهَاتِ لَضَاعَتْ وَفَسَدَتْ ، وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ مُنَاقِضًا لِلْحِكْمَةِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ وَالْمَصْلَحَةِ ، وَلِهَذَا إنَّمَا يُدْعَى النَّاسُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِآبَائِهِمْ لَا بِأُمَّهَاتِهِم  ْ..........
إعلام الموقعين/ مجلد 3/ ص 268/ تحقيق مشهور حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

-70- لماذا دفن بعض السلف كتبهم؟
ولقد ذاكرت بعض مشايخنا ما يروى عن جماعة من السادات أنهم دفنوا كتبهم! فقلت له: ما وجه هذا؟ فقال: أحسن ما نقول أن نسكت! يشير إلى أن هذا جهل من فاعله، وتأولت أنا لهم، فقلت: لعل ما دفنوا من كتبهم فيه شيء من الرأي، فما رأوا أن يعمل الناس به.
ولقد روينا في الحديث عن أحمد بن أبى الحواري: أنه أخذ كتبه؛ فرمى بها في البحر، وقال: نعم الدليل كنت، ولا حاجة لنا إلى الدليل بعد الوصول إلى المذلول!
وهذا إذا أحسنا به الظن، قلنا: كان فيها من كلامهم ما لا يرتضيه، فأما إذا كانت علومًا صحيحة، كان هذا من أفحش الإضاعة.
وأنا وإن تأولت لهم هذا؛ فهو تأويل صحيح في حق العلماء منهم: لأنا قد روينا عن سفيان الثوري أنه قد أوصى بدفن كتبه، وكان ندم على أشياء كتبها عن قومٍ، وقال: حملني شهوة الحديث، وهذا؛ لأنه كان يكتب عن الضعفاء والمتروكين، فكأنه لما عسر عليه التمييز، أوصى بدفن الكل. وكذلك من كان له رأي من كلامه، ثم رجع عنه، جاز أن يدفن الكتب التي فيها ذلك. فهذا وجه التأويل للعلماء
صيد الخاطر/29/ الكتاب العربي
71-المفاضلة بين عائشة و خديجة رضي الله عنهما
.....واختلف في تفضيلها( يعني خديجة) على عائشة رضي الله عنها على ثلاثة أقوال ثالثها الوقف وسألت شيخنا ابن تيمية رحمه الله فقال اختص كل واحدة منها بخاصة فخديجة كان تأثيرها في أول الإسلام وكانت تسلي رسول الله وتثبته وتسكنه وتبذل دونه مالها فأدركت عزة الإسلام واحتملت الأذى في الله وفي رسوله وكانت نصرتها للرسول في أعظم أوقات الحاجة فلها من النصرة والبذل ما ليس لغيرها وعائشة رضي الله عنها تأثيرها في آخر الإسلام فلها من التفقه في الدين وتبليغه إلى الأمة وانتفاع نبيها بما أدت إليهم من العلم ما ليس لغيرها هذا معنى كلامه...........
جلا ء الأفهام /295/ طبعة مشهور حسن
72- بُطْلَانُ الْقَوْلِ بِأَنّ الذّبِيحَ هُوَ إسْحَاقُ
وَأَمّا الْقَوْلُ بِأَنّهُ إسْحَاقُ فَبَاطِلٌ بِأَكْثَرَ مِنْ عِشْرِينَ وَجْهًا وَسَمِعْت شَيْخَ الْإِسْلَامِ ابْنَ تَيْمِيّةَ قَدّسَ اللّهُ رُوحَهُ يَقُولُ هَذَا الْقَوْلُ إنّمَا هُوَ مُتَلَقّى عَنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَعَ أَنّهُ بَاطِلٌ بِنَصّ كِتَابِهِمْ فَإِنّ فِيهِ إنّ اللّهَ أَمَرَ إبْرَاهِيمَ أَنْ يَذْبَحَ ابْنَهُ بِكْرَهُ وَفِي لَفْظٍ وَحِيَدَهُ وَلَا يَشُكّ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ مَعَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَنّ إسْمَاعِيلَ هُوَ بِكْرُ أَوْلَادِهِ وَاَلّذِي غَرّ أَصْحَابَ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ أَنّ فِي التّوْرَاةِ الّتِي بِأَيْدِيهِمْ اذْبَحْ ابْنَك إسْحَاقَ قَالَ وَهَذِهِ الزّيَادَةُ مِنْ تَحْرِيفِهِمْ وَكَذِبِهِمْ لِأَنّهَا تُنَاقِضُ قَوْلَهُ اذْبَحْ بِكْرَك وَوَحِيدَك وَلَكِنّ الْيَهُودَ حَسَدَتْ بَنِي إسْمَاعِيلَ عَلَى هَذَا الشّرَفِ وَأَحَبّوا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ وَأَنْ يَسُوقُوهُ إلَيْهِمْ وَيَحْتَازُوهُ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ دُونَ الْعَرَبِ وَيَأْبَى اللّهُ إلّا أَنْ يَجْعَلَ فَضْلَهُ لِأَهْلِهِ ..............
زاد المعاد/ مجلد 1/ ص 45/ الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

73- نصيحة ذهبية من ابن تيمية لابن القيم لدفع الشبهات
قال ابن القيم:
وقال لي شيخ الاسلام رضى الله عنه وقد جعلت اورد عليه ايردا بعد إيراد( لاتجعل قلبك للايرادات والشبهات مثل السفنجة فيتشربها فلا ينضح الا بها ,ولكن اجعله كالزجاجة المصمتة تمر الشبهات بظاهرها ولا تستقر فيها فيراها بصفائه ويدفعها بصلابته, وإلا فاذا اشربت قلبك كل شبهة تمر عليها صار مقرا للشبهات او كما قال).
فما اعلم اني انتفعت بوصية في دفع الشبهات كانتفاعي بذلك 
مفتاح دار السعادة /1 / ص 443/ علي حسن
74- فساد الإعتقاد يظهر في العمل
.........وقوله وخضتم كالذي خاضوا إشارة إلى اتباع الشبهات وهو داء المبتدعة وأهل الأهواء والخصومات وكثيرا ما يجتمعان ,فقل من تجد في اعتقاده فسادا إلا وهو ظاهر في عمله .........
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم/54/ مع شرح العثيمين
75-التشبه بالكفار في أشياء غير منصوصة بعينها
....ولهذا لما فهم السلف كراهة التشبه بالمجوس في هذا وغيره كرهوا أشياء غير منصوصة بعينها عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم من هدى المجوس, 
وقال المروزي سألت أبا عبد الله يعني أحمد بن حنبل عن حلق القفا فقال هو من فعل المجوس ,ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم .........
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم/95/ مع شرح العثيمين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

76- هل مدين هم أصحاب الأيكة
.......ورأيت بخط النووي في تهذيبه ابن ميكيل بن يشجن بن مدين بن إبراهيم الخليل كان يقال له خطيب الأنبياء وبعث رسولا إلى أمتين مدين وأصحاب الأيكة وكان كثير الصلاة وعمي في آخر عمره .
واختار جماعة أن مدين وأصحاب الأيكة أمة واحدة 
قال ابن كثير ويدل لذلك أن كلا منهما وعظ بوفاء المكيال والميزان فدل على أنهما واحد 
واحتج الأول بما أخرجه عن السدي وعكرمة قالا ما بعث الله نبيا مرتين إلا شعيبا مرة إلى مدين فأخذهم الله بالصيحة ومرة إلى أصحاب الأيكة فأخذهم الله بعذاب يوم الظلة.
الإتقان /السيوطي/ الجزء4/ص353/ تحقيق أحمد بن علي/ دارالحديث القاهرة
77- لماذا لا تأخذ زكاة الخيل؟
وَلِلشَّارِعِ قَصْدٌ أَكِيدٌ فِي اقْتِنَائِهَا وَحِفْظِهَا وَالْقِيَامِ عَلَيْهَا ، وَتَرْغِيبِ النُّفُوسِ فِي ذَلِكَ بِكُلِّ طَرِيقٍ ، وَلِذَلِكَ عَفَا عَنْ أَخْذِ الصَّدَقَةِ مِنْهَا ؛ لِيَكُونَ ذَلِكَ أَرْغَبَ لِلنُّفُوسِ فِيمَا يُحِبُّهُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ مِنْ اقْتِنَائِهَا وَرِبَاطِهَا ، وَقَدْ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : { وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ } فَرِبَاطُ الْخَيْلِ مِنْ جِنْسِ آلَاتِ السِّلَاحِ وَالْحَرْبِ ، فَلَوْ كَانَ عِنْدَ الرَّجُلِ مِنْهَا مَا عَسَاهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِلتِّجَارَةِ لَمْ يَكُنْ عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ زَكَاةٌ ، بِخِلَافِ مَا أُعِدَّ لِلنَّفَقَةِ ؛ فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ إذَا مَلَكَ مِنْهُ نِصَابًا فَفِيهِ الزَّكَاةُ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلَى هَذَا بِعَيْنِهِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : { قَدْ عَفَوْت لَكُمْ عَنْ صَدَقَةِ الْخَيْلِ وَالرَّقِيقِ ، فَهَاتُوا صَدَقَةَ الرِّقَّةِ } أَفَلَا تَرَاهُ كَيْفَ فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ مَا أُعِدَّ لِلْإِنْفَاقِ وَبَيْنَ مَا أُعِدَّ لِإِعْلَاءِ كَلِمَةِ اللَّهِ وَنَصْرِ دِينِهِ وَجِهَادِ أَعْدَائِهِ ؟ فَهُوَ مِنْ جِنْسِ السُّيُوفِ وَالرِّمَاحِ وَالسِّهَامِ ، وَإِسْقَاطُ الزَّكَاةِ فِي هَذَا الْجِنْسِ مِنْ مَحَاسِنِ الشَّرِيعَةِ وَكَمَالِهَا . 
إعلام الموقعين/ 3/ ص 329/تحقيق مشهور حسن

78- أهل العلم أهل العدل
ولهذا قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي وغيره أهل العلم يكتبون ما لهم وما عليهم وأهل الأهواء لا يكتبون إلا ما لهم
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم / ابن تيمية مع شرح العثيمين/ ص 29

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

79- قول الإمام أحمد : ثلاثة ليس لها أصل: التفسير و الملاحم و المغازي
لقد تكلم عل هذا الاثر الشيخ مشهور حسن (في كتابه كتب حذر منه العلماء )من أربعة وجوه ألخصها
-شك في صحة هذا القول
-أن نفي الصحة لا يستلزم الوضع و الضعف فقد يكون الخبر حسنا
-الفرق بين العبارتين لم يصح و ثلاثة ليس لها أصل
-ما صح من التفسير قليل بالنسبة لما لم يصح
كتب حذر منها العلماء / مشهور حسن /المجلد 2/67
80- فائدة : ما الحكمة من في أن ريح الغيبة و نتنها كانت تتبين على عهد رسول الله  و لا تتبين في يومنا هذا؟
لأن الغيبة كثرت في يومنا , فامتلات الأنوف منها , فلم تتبين الرائحة , و هي النتن , و يكون مثال هذا مثال رجل دخل دار الدباغين , لا يقدر على القرار فيها من شدة الرائحة , و أهل تلك الدار يأكلون فيها الطعام و يشربون الشراب , و لا تتبين لهم الرائحة, لأنه قد امتلأت أنوفهم منها, كذلك أمر الغيبة في يومنا هذا
تنبيه الغافلين /نقلا من كتاب حرمة أهل العلم / اسماعيل المقدم / 19
81الرد على الملاحدة في شبههم في مباحث عذاب القبر
ردها القرطبي في كتاب التذكرة في أحوال الموتى/ 109/تحقيق كامل محمد عويضة/ دار العنان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

82-سند اجتمع فيه ثلاثة من أئمة المذاهب
و قد روينا في مسند أحمد حديثا فيه البشارة لكل مؤمن ..............و هو بإسناد صحيح عزيز عظيم اجتمع فيه ثلاثة من الأئمة من الأئمة الأربعة أصحاب المذاهب المتبعة , فإن الإمام أحمد رواه عن الشافعي عن مالك بن أنس عن الزهري عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك عن أبيه رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله نسمة المؤمن طائر يعلق في شجر الجنة.........الحدي  
تفسير ابن كثير/ تفسير الآية 169/آل عمران
83-حديث يطلع عليكم رجل من أهل الجنةبحث هذا الحديث الشيخ مشهور حسن و توصل إلى ضعفه
سبيل الرشاد في هدي خير العباد/ تقي الدين الهلالي / تحقيق مشهور حسن/ المجلد 4/ 216/الدار الأثرية
84-أسباب نفي ابن حزم للقياس
ادعاء ابن حزم أن النصوص قد استوفت كل الأحكام
نفى التعليل في الأحكام وقصر النصوص على العبارة فقط
ثبث عند ابن حزم بعض النصوص في ابطال القياس واجماع الصحابة على ذمه
ذكرتها ملخصة من أراد التوسع:
الصادع في الرد على من قال بالقياس/ابن حزم / تحقيق مشهور حسن/ص80/الدار الأثرية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

87- مثل
إن كنت ريحا فقد لاقيت إعصارا
قال أبو عبيدة الإعصار ريح تهب شديدة فيما بين السماء و الأرض
يضرب مثلا للمُدِلِّ نفسه بنفسه إذا صُلِيَ بمن هو أدهى منه و أشد 
مجمع الأمثال للميداني/ المثل113
87الجاحظ أحب الكتب فكانت سبب موته
شذرات الذهب 2/122
...........و كان موته بسقوط مجلدات العلم عليه.
طرائف الميتات / أبو عبد الله الداري/40/ مكتبة الصحابة
88- كتب مستلة من كتب ابن القيم
أمثال القرآن مستل من إعلام الموقعين
تفسير الفاتحة : مستل من مدارج السالكين
تفسير المعوذتين : مستل من بدائع الفوائد
الطب النبوي : مستل من زاد المعاد
صفة الجنة : مستل من حادي الأرواح
أحكام النظر : مستل من إغاثة اللهفان
و هناك كتب أخرى مستلة للمزيد
أسرار الصلاة /ابن القيم /تحقيق إياد بن عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم القيسي/20/دار ابن حزم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

89- العلامة تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله
كان العلامة الألباني يعد الهلالي ضمن خمسة لم ير مثلهم البتة في العلم و التحقيق و هم ابن باز , تقي الدين الهلالي , و عبد الرحمان المباركافوري, بديع الدين السندي , الشنقيطي .
سبيل الرشاد في هدي خير العباد/ تقي الدين الهلالي / تحقيق مشهور حسن/ المجلد 1/ 6/الدار الأثرية
90رسائل في حكم الإحتفال المولد النبوي
المورد في عمل المولد / أبو حفص تاج الدين الفاكهني
حكم الإحتفال بالمولد النبوي و الرد على من أجازه / محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ
حكم الإحتفال بالمولد النبوي/ابن باز
الرد القوي على الرفاعي و المجهول و ابن علوي و أخطاؤهم في المولد النبوي/ حمود بم عبد الله التويجري
الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو و الإجحاف/ أبو بكر جابر الجزائربي
القول الفصل في حكم التوسل بخير الرسل/ اسماعيل بن محمد الأنصاري
وقد جمعت هذه الرسائل في مجلدين / دار العاصمة
89-من الأدب عدم رفع الصوت عند قراءة حديث الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
جماعة سمعوا سليمان بن حرب : سمعت حماد بن زيد يقول في قوله تعالى : لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي. قال أرى رفع الصوت عليه بعد موته , كرفع الصوت في حياته, إذا قرئ حديثه . و جب عليك أن تنصت له كما تنصت للقرآن
سير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة حماد بن زيد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

90- من عرض له ريح و هو يقرأ القرآن
.......أنه إذا كات يقرأ فعرض له ريح فينبغي أن يمسك عن القراءة حتى يتكامل خروجها , ثم يعود إلى القراءة , كذا رواه ابن أبي داود و غيره عن عطاء........
التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن/ النووي
91- الرضاع بعد الحولين
كان بعض السلف الصالح ينهى عن الرضاع بعد الحولين 
عن علقمة رحمه الله : أنه رأى امرأة ترضع بعد الحولين فقال : لا ترضعيه ( رواه الطبري في تفسيره)
و قد قال ابن كثير في تفسيره و قد ذكر أن الرضاعة بعد الحولين , قد ضرت الولد : إما في بدنه أو عقله و الله أعلم
- الإحتفال بأحكام و آداب الأطفال/137/الريان
92أبي يغزو و أمي تحدث
قال ابن الأعرابي ذكروا أن رجلا قدم من غزاة , فأتاه جيرانه يسألونه عن الخبر , فجعلت امرأته تقول قتل من القوم كذا , و هزم كذا , و جرح فلان , فقال ابنها متعجبا أبي يغزو و أمي تحدث
مجمع الأمثال / الميداني / المثل 188

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

93- لا تأكل السمك و تشرب اللبن
و من وجه آخر أن النحاة أوردوا قولهم( لا تأكل السمك و تشرب اللبن)لبيان حكم إعرابي, فانتقلت هذه الجملة إلى حقيقة معناها . كأنه حديث صحيح , أو رسم طبيب , فكم تحامى الجمع بينهما من أجيال. وقد رأيتهما يقدمان على موائد المترفين و المهتمين في هذه الحياة برعاية أبدانهم , و من الأطباء من ينصح بالجمع بينهما و الله أعلم
التعالم و أثره على الفكر و الكتاب / بكر أبو زيد/124/العاصمة
94- منذ ستين سنة لم تصل
.....و إن ساق حديثا لا يعرف مرتبته فكم جهر البليد بأثر حذيفة رضي الله عنه بأنه رأى رجلا يصلي لا يحسن صلاته فقال منذ كم تصلي فقال منذ ستين سنة فقال حذيفة رضي الله منذ ستين سنة لم تصل
و هذا الأثر مع هذه المدة الزمنية لو ورد بإسناد على شرط الشيخين فمتنه فيه شاهد على نكارته و عدم صحته ذلك أن حذيفة رضي الله توفي في خلافة علي رضي الله سنة 36 من الهجرة فكيف يقول منذ 60 سنة , يعني أنه يصلي مسلما قبل البعثة النبوية بنحو 15 سنة و هذا مستحيل, فبطل التحديد بهذه المدة و الله أعلم
التعالم و أثره على الفكر و الكتاب / بكر أبو زيد/93/العاصمة
95- كيف مات الأوزاعي
خيران بن العلاء و كان من خيار أصحاب الأوزاعي - دخل الأوزاعي الحمام , وكان لصاحب الحمام حاجة , فأغلق عليه الباب و ذهب , ثم جاء ففتح الباب فوجد الأوزاعي ميتا مستقبلا القبلة ........
سير أعلام النبلاء / بواسطة طرائف الميتات

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*بارك الله فيك على هاته الفوائد القيمة 
زادك الله نفعا وعلما 
شكرا لك*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
في الحقيقه فوائد كبيرة 
أسأل الله أن ينفع بكم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

96- لماذا قلت رواية بنات الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   (رضي الله عليهن) عن الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  
و لم تقع رواية الحديث عن البنات الطاهرات إلا القدر اليسير من سيدة النساء لأنهن متن في حياة النبي, و ماتت سيدة النساء بعده بستة أشهر و لم تجد رضي الله عنها فرصة للرواية
تحفة االأحوذي / المقدمة/ 60/ المكتبة التوفيقية
97-رياء أخفى من دبيب النمل
و ليحذر من كراهية قراءة أصحابه على غيره ممن ينتفع به , و هذه مصيبة يبتلي بها بعض المعلمين الجاهلين ,و هي دلالة بينة على سوء النية و فساد الطوية , بل هي حجة قاطعة على عدم إرادته و جه الله تعالى الكريم فإنه لو أراد الله بتعليمه لما كره ذلك , بل قال لنفسه أنا أردت الطاعة بتعليمه و قد حصلت , و قد قصد بقراءته على غيري زيادة علم, فلا عتب عليه
التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن /38/ مكتبة أولاد الشيخ
98-دون ذلك خرط القتاد
الخرط قَشْرك الورق عن الشجرة اجتذابا بفكك, و القتاد : شجرة له شوك أمثال الإبر
يضرب للأمر دونه مانع
مجمع الأمثال/ المثل 1395

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

99- هل وسائل الدعوة توقيفية أم اجتهادية؟
سئل شيخ الإسلام عَنْ " جَمَاعَةٍ " يَجْتَمِعُونَ عَلَى قَصْدِ الْكَبَائِرِ : مِنْ الْقَتْلِ وَقَطْعِ الطَّرِيقِ وَالسَّرِقَةِ وَشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ . ثُمَّ إنَّ شَيْخًا مِنْ الْمَشَايِخِ الْمَعْرُوفِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ وَاتِّبَاعِ السُّنَّةِ قَصَدَ مَنْعَ الْمَذْكُورِينَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَلَمْ يُمْكِنْهُ إلَّا أَنْ يُقِيمَ لَهُمْ سَمَاعًا يَجْتَمِعُونَ فِيهِ بِهَذِهِ النِّيَّةِ وَهُوَ بِدُفِّ بِلَا صَلَاصِلَ وَغِنَاءِ الْمُغَنِّي بِشِعْرِ مُبَاحٍ بِغَيْرِ شَبَّابَةٍ فَلَمَّا فَعَلَ هَذَا تَابَ مِنْهُمْ جَمَاعَةٌ وَأَصْبَحَ مَنْ لَا يُصَلِّي وَيَسْرِقُ وَلَا يُزَكِّي يَتَوَرَّعُ عَنْ الشُّبُهَاتِ وَيُؤَدِّي الْمَفْرُوضَاتِ وَيَجْتَنِبُ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ . فَهَلْ يُبَاحُ فِعْلُ هَذَا السَّمَاعِ لِهَذَا الشَّيْخِ عَلَى هَذَا الْوَجْهِ لِمَا يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْمَصَالِحِ ؟ مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَا يُمْكِنُهُ دَعْوَتُهُمْ إلَّا بِهَذَا 
الجواب في الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام
100- هل الحجر يخشى الله؟
وقال ابن أبي نَجِيح، عن مجاهد أنه كان يقول: كل حجر يتفجر منه الماء، أو يتشقق عن ماء، أو يتردى من رأس جبل، لمن خشية الله، نزل بذلك القرآن.
تفسير ابن كثير/ البقرة / اللآية 74
101-ضعف حديث حياة أبوي الرسول 
........ورواه ابن جرير، عن أبي كُرَيب، عن وَكِيع، عن موسى بن عبيدة، وقد تكلموا فيه عن محمد بن كعب بمثله وقد حكاه القرطبي عن ابن عباس ومحمد بن كعب قال القرطبي: وهذا كما يقال لا تسأل عن فلان؛ أي: قد بلغ فوق ما تحسب، وقد ذكرنا في التذكرة أن الله أحيا له أبويه حتى آمنا، وأجبنا عن قوله:(إن أبي وأباك في النار).(قلت): والحديث المروي في حياة أبويه عليه السلام ليس في شيء من الكتب الستة ولا غيرها، وإسناده ضعيف والله أعلم.
تفسير ابن كثير/ البقرة / إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَلَا تُسْأَلُ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ الْجَحِيمِ (119)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

102- الرد على المعري
وَأَمَّا قَطْعُ الْيَدِ فِي رُبُعِ دِينَارٍ وَجَعْلُ دِيَتِهَا خَمْسَمِائَةِ دِينَارٍ فَمِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْمَصَالِحِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ احْتَاطَ فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ لِلْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَطْرَافِ ، فَقَطَعَهَا فِي رُبُعِ دِينَارٍ حِفْظًا لِلْأَمْوَالِ ، وَجَعَلَ دِيَتَهَا خَمْسَمِائَةِ دِينَارٍ حِفْظًا لَهَا وَصِيَانَةً ، وَقَدْ أَوْرَدَ بَعْضُ الزَّنَادِقَةِ هَذَا السُّؤَالَ وَضَمَّنَهُ بَيْتَيْنِ ، فَقَالَ : يَدٌ بِخَمْسِمِئِي مِنْ عَسْجَدٍ وُدِيَتْ مَا بَالُهَا قُطِعَتْ فِي رُبُعِ دِينَارِ تَنَاقُضٌ مَا لَنَا إلَّا السُّكُوتُ لَهُ وَنَسْتَجِيرُ بِمَوْلَانَا مِنْ الْعَارِ فَأَجَابَهُ بَعْضُ الْفُقَهَاءِ بِأَنَّهَا كَانَتْ ثَمِينَةً لَمَّا كَانَتْ أَمِينَةً ، فَلَمَّا خَانَتْ هَانَتْ ، وَضَمَّنَهُ النَّاظِمُ قَوْلَهُ : يَدٌ بِخَمْسِ مِئِي مِنْ عَسْجَدٍ وُدِيَتْ لَكِنَّهَا قُطِعَتْ فِي رُبْعِ دِينَارِ حِمَايَةُ الدَّمِ أَغْلَاهَا وَأَرْخَصَهَا خِيَانَةُ الْمَالِ فَانْظُرْ حِكْمَةَ الْبَارِي وَرُوِيَ أَنَّ الشَّافِعِيَّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ أَجَابَ بِقَوْلِهِ : هُنَاكَ مَظْلُومَةٌ غَالَتْ بِقِيمَتِهَا وَهَا هُنَا ظَلَمَتْ هَانَتْ عَلَى الْبَارِي وَأَجَابَ شَمْسُ الدِّينِ الْكُرْدِيُّ بِقَوْلِهِ : قُلْ لِلْمَعَرِّيِّ عَارٌ أَيُّمَا عَارِ جَهْلُ الْفَتَى وَهْوَ عَنْ ثَوْبِ التُّقَى عَارِ لَا تَقْدَحَنَّ زِنَادَ الشِّعْرِ عَنْ حِكَمٍ شَعَائِرُ الشَّرْعِ لَمْ تُقْدَحْ بِأَشْعَارِ فَقِيمَةُ الْيَدِ نِصْفُ الْأَلْفِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فَإِنْ تَعَدَّتْ فَلَا تَسْوَى بِدِينَارِ
إعلام الموقعين/ تحقيق مشهور حسن /3/ ص 286

103- هل طلب الثواب في العبادة ينافي الإخلاص؟
وقال بعض الصوفية: العبادة إما لتحصيل ثواب ورد عقاب؛ قالوا: وهذا ليس بطائل إذ مقصوده تحصيل مقصوده، وإما للتشريف بتكاليف الله تعالى، وهذا -أيضًا-عندهم ضعيف، بل العالي أن يعبد الله لذاته المقدسة الموصوفة بالكمال، قالوا: ولهذا يقول المصلي: أصلي لله، ولو كان لتحصيل الثواب ودرء العذاب لبطلت صلاته. وقد رد ذلك عليهم آخرون وقالوا: كون العبادة لله عز وجل، لا ينافي أن يطلب معها ثوابا، ولا أن يدفع عذابًا، كما قال ذلك الأعرابي: أما إني لا أحسن دندنتك ولا دندنة معاذ إنما أسأل الله الجنة وأعوذ به من النار فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "حولها ندندن"
تفسير ابن كثير/ الفاتحة / { اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) }
104- حكم الاحتفال بعيد ميلاد الأطفال.
فائدة: كل شيء يتخذ عيدا يتكرر كل أسبوع، أو كل عام وليس مشروعا، فهو من البدع، والدليل على ذلك: أن الشارع جعل للمولود العقيقة، ولم يجعل شيئا بعد ذلك، واتخاذهم هذه الأعياد تتكرر كل أسبوع أو كل عام معناه أنهم شبهوها بالأعياد الإسلامية، وهذا حرام لا يجوز، وليس في الإسلام شيء من الأعياد إلا الأعياد الشرعية الثلاثة: عيد الفطر، وعيد الأضحى، وعيد الأسبوع، وهو يوم الجمعة. وليس هذا من باب العادات لأنه يتكرر، ولهذا لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجد للأنصار عيدين يحتفلون بهما; قال: " إن الله أبدلكما بخير منهما: عيد الأضحى، وعيد الفطر مع أن هذا من الأمور العادية عندهم.
شرح كتاب التوحيد/ العثيمين /1/ 376

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

105- السبعة العهود السليمانية و أسماء الله الحسنى
قال الشيخ مشهور حسن
و من الأمور المهمة جدا : التنبيه على انتشار صحيفة في كثير من البلدان اللإسلامية بعنوان( السبعة العهود السليمانية و أسماء الله الحسنى) تأخذ طابع القداسة , و تشمل على بعض الآيات و كثير من الطلسمات السحرية , تنسب زورا و بهتانا إلى سليمان عليه السلام , و هذا بريئ منه الإسلام , و تزعم سحرة اليهود أن الله أنزل السحرعلى لسان جبريل و ميكائيل إلى نبيه سليمان عليه السلام , فأبطل الله قولهم و افتراءهم على هذين الملكين , و برأ نبيه مما نحلوه إليه , و بين أنه عمل الشياطين
فتح المنان في جمع كلام شيخ الإسلام عن الجان/ 181/ مشهور حسن 
106- نصيحة من له تجربة واسعة في علم الكلام
وقال الرازي في كتابه اقسام اللذات لقد تأملت الكتب الكلامية والمناهج الفلسفية فما رأيتها تروي غليلا ولا تشفى عليلا ورأيت اقرب الطرق طريقة القرآن اقرا في الاثبات :اليه يصعدالكلم, الطيب الرحمن على العرش استوى ,واقرا في النفي ليس كمثله شيء ,ومن جرب مثل تجربتي عرف مثل معرفتي 
مفتاح دار السعادة/456/علي حسن/دار ابن القيم
107- تدبر جيدا هذا الكلام
أعظم المعاقبة أن لا يحس المعاقب بالعقوبة، وأشد من ذلك أن يقع السرور بما هو عقوبة، كالفرح بالمال الحرام، والتمكن من الذنوب، ومن هذه حاله لا يفوز بطاعة.
صيد الخاطر/17

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

108- كل لا , و اشرب لا
قال عيسى بن محمد الطوماري ,سمعت أبا عمرو محمد بن يوسف القاضي يقول: اعتل أبي علة شهوراً فانتبه ذات ليلة فدعا بي وبأخوتي وقال لنا :رأيت في النوم كأن قائلاً يقول كل لا ,واشرب لا فإنك تبرأ فلم ندر تفسيره. وكان بباب الشام رجل يعرف بأبي علي الخياط حسن المعرفة بعبارة الرؤية فجئنا به فقص عليه المنام فقال ما أعرف تفسيره ولكني أقرأ كل ليلة نصف القرآن فأخلوني الليلة حتى أقرأ رسمي وأتفكر, فلما كان من الغد جاءنا فقال مررت على هذه الآية لا شرقية ولا غربية فنظرت إلى لا. وهي تردد فيها, اسقوه زيتاً وأطعموه زيتاً، ففعلنا وكانت سبب عافيته.
الأذكياء/ابن الجوزي
109- هل أسقطت عائشة رضي الله عنها؟
ثُمّ تَزَوّجَ بَعْدَهَا أُمّ عَبْدِ اللّهِ عَائِشَةَ الصّدّيقَةَ بِنْتَ الصّدّيق ِ الْمُبَرّأَةَ مِنْ فَوْقِ سَبْعِ سَمَوَاتٍ حَبِيبَةَ رَسُولِ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ عَائِشَةُ بِنْتُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصّدّيقِ وَعَرَضَهَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَلَكُ قَبْلَ نِكَاحِهَا فِي سَرَقَةٍ مِنْ حَرِيرٍ وَقَالَ هَذِهِ زَوْجَتُك تَزَوّجَ بِهَا فِي الْأُولَى مِنْ الْهِجْرَةِ وَعُمْرُهَا تِسْعُ سِنِينَ وَلَمْ يَتَزَوّجْ بِكْرًا غَيْرَهَا وَمَا نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الْوَحْيُ فِي لِحَافِ امْرَأَةٍ غَيْرَهَا وَكَانَتْ أَحَبّ الْخَلْقِ إلَيْهِ وَنَزَلَ عُذْرُهَا مِنْ السّمَاءِ وَاتّفَقَتْ الْأُمّةُ عَلَى كُفْرِ قَاذِفِهَا وَهِيَ أَفْقَهُ نِسَائِهِ وَأَعْلَمُهُنّ بَلْ أَفْقَهُ نِسَاءِ الْأُمّةِ وَأَعْلَمُهُنّ عَلَى الْإِطْلَاقِ وَكَانَ الْأَكَابِرُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ يَرْجِعُونَ إلَى قَوْلِهَا وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  هَا . وَقِيلَ إنّهَا أَسْقَطَتْ مِنْ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ سِقْطًا وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ
زاد المعاد/ 1/ 73/الريان
112- هل يستحب إخراج الزكاة في رجب؟
........و أما الزكاة فقد اعتاد أهل هذه البلاد إخراج الزكاة في شهر رجب ولا أصل لذلك في السنة ولا عرف عن أحد من السلف ولكن روي عن عثمان أنه خطب الناس على المنبر فقال: إن هذا شهر زكاتكم فمن كان عليه دين فليؤد دينه وليزك ما بقي خرجه مالك في الموطأ وقد قيل: إن ذلك الشهر الذي كانوا يخرجون فيه زكاتهم نسي ولم يعرف وقيل: بل كان شهر المحرم لأنه رأس الحول وقد ذكر الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيرهم أن الإمام يبعث سعاته لأخذ الزكاة في المحرم وقيل بل كان شهر رمضان لفضله وفضل الصدقة فيه.
وبكل حال فإنما تجب الزكاة إذا تم الحول على النصاب فكل أحد له حول يخصه بحسب وقت ملكه للنصاب فإذا تم حوله وجب عليه إخراج زكاته في أي شهر كان فإن عجل زكاته قبل الحول أجزأه عند جمهور العلماء .............
لطائف المعارف/174

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

113- خرافة رجال الغيب
فَمَا خَرَبَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْبِقَاعِ وَلَمْ يَبْقَ بُيُوتًا كَعَسْقَلَانَ لَمْ يَكُنْ ثُغُورًا وَلَا فِي السَّفَرِ إلَيْهِ فَضِيلَةٌ وَكَذَلِكَ جَبَلُ لُبْنَانَ وَأَمْثَالُهُ مِنْ الْجِبَالِ لَا يُسْتَحَبُّ السَّفَرُ إلَيْهِ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ مِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ الْمُتَّبِعِينَ لِشَرِيعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَلَكِنْ فِيهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ الْجِنِّ وَهُمْ " رِجَالُ الْغَيْبِ " الَّذِينَ يُرَوْنَ أَحْيَانًا فِي هَذِهِ الْبِقَاعِ قَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا } وَكَذَلِكَ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَ الْخَضِرَ أَحْيَانًا هُوَ جِنِّيٌّ رَآهُ وَقَدْ رَآهُ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِمَّنْ أَعْرِفُهُ وَقَالَ إنَّنِي الْخَضِرُ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ جِنِّيًّا لَبَّسَ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ الَّذِينَ رَأَوْهُ ..............
فتاوى شيج الإسلام
114- لماذا لقب الإمام أحمد بإمام أهل السنة و الجماعة؟
ولهذا ما زال كثير من ائمة الطوائف الفقهاء واهل الحديث والصوفية وان كانوا في فروع الشريعة متبعين بعض ائمة المسلمين رضي الله عنهم اجمعين فانهم يقولون نحن في الاصول او في السنة على مذهب احمد بن حنبل لا يقولون ذلك لاختصاص احمد بقول لم يقله الائمة ولا طعنا في غيره من الائمة بمخالفة السنة بل لانه اظهر من السنة التي اتفقت عليها الائمة قبله اكثر مما اظهروه فظهر تأثير ذلك لوقوعه وقت الحاجة اليه وظهور المخالفين للسنة وقلة انصار الحق واعوانه 
حتى كانوا يشبهون قيامه بأمر الدين ومنعه من تحريف المبتدعين المشابهين للمرتدين بأبي بكر يوم الردة وعمر يوم السقيفة وعثمان يوم الدار وعلي يوم حروراء ونحو ذلك مما فيه تشبيه له بالخلفاء الراشدين فيما خلفت فيه الرسل وقام فيه مقامهم وكذلك سائر أئمة الدين كل منهم يخلف الأنبياء بقدر ما قام به من ميراثهم وما خلفهم فيه من دعوتهم والله يرضى عن جميع السابقين الاولين والتابعين لهم باحسان الى يوم الدين .....
بيان تلبيس الجهمية/ لشيخ الإسلام
115- أكبر لحية
قال الشيخ مشهور حسن:
من لطيف ما وقفت عليه في ترجمة ( ضياء بن سعد بن محمد القزويني ) (المتوفى سنة 780 ه ) ما في درة الحجال في أسماء الرجال ( 3/ 37) للمكناسي , قال ( و كانت لحيته طويلة , بحيث تصل إلى قدميه و لا ينام إلا و هي في كيس, و إذا ركب تتفرق فرقتين)
شرح الورقات / مشهور حسن/ 232/ دار الإمام مالك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

116- هل تقرأ الملائكة القرآن؟
قال ابن الصلاح في فتاويه قراءة القرآن كرامة أكرم الله بها البشر فقد ورد أن الملائكة لم يعطوا ذلك وأنها حريصة لذلك على استماعه من الإنس
الإتقان في علو م القرآن/ السيوطي
117- تحقيق مهم في بيان أن ( و الشيخ و الشيخة فارجموهما ألبتة) لم يثبت على قواعد أهل الصنعة الحديثية
بحثه الشيخ مشهور حسن في:
- شرح الورقات /352/دار الإمام مالك
118- أوّلَ مَنْ عَقَرَ فَرَسَهُ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ
فَدَنَا الْعَدُوّ وَانْحَازَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ إلَى مُؤْتَةَ فَالْتَقَى النّاسُ عِنْدَهَا فَتَعَبّى الْمُسْلِمُونَ ثُمّ اقْتَتَلُوا وَالرّايَةُ فِي يَدِ زَيْدِ بْنِ حَارِثَةَ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ يُقَاتِلُ بِهَا حَتّى شَاطَ فِي رِمَاحِ الْقَوْمِ وَخَرّ صَرِيعًا وَأَخَذَهَا جَعْفَرٌ فَقَاتَلَ بِهَا حَتّى إذَا أَرْهَقَهُ الْقِتَالُ اقْتَحَمَ عَنْ فَرَسِهِ فَعَقَرَهَا ثُمّ قَاتَلَ حَتّى قُتِلَ فَكَانَ جَعْفَرٌ أَوّلَ مَنْ عَقَرَ فَرَسَهُ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ عِنْدَ الْقِتَالِ فَقُطِعَتْ يَمِينُهُ فَأَخَذَ الرّايَةَ بِيَسَارِهِ
زاد المعاد / 3/ الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

119- من هم أهل السنة و الجماعة؟
سئل الشيخ العثيمين:
السؤال
هناك من ينكر استعمال مصطلح أهل السنة والجماعة ، ويقول: نقول: السلفيين أو السلف ؛ لأن في ذلك إدخالاً للأشاعرة و الماتريدية في هذا المصطلح؟
الجواب
من الخطأ أن ندخل أهل البدع مهما كانت بدعتهم في الاسم المطلق لـ أهل السنة والجماعة ، فإن أهل السنة والجماعة لا يدخل فيهم من خالف السلف فيما هم عليه، وفيما خالفهم فيه، فمثلاً: إذا كان هذا الرجل ينكر من صفات الله وأسمائه ما ينكره فهو ليس من أهل السنة والجماعة فيما أنكره، وإن كان منهم في أمور أخرى؛ لأن أهل السنة والجماعة يرون أن الإنسان قد يجتمع فيه بدعة وسنة، كفر أصغر وإيمان، فهذا الرجل الذي خالف السلف في صفات الله نقول: هو ليس من أهل السنة والجماعة في صفات الله، وإن كان منهم في أعمال أخرى، كالمسائل الفقهية مثلاً، فنحن نمنع أصلاً أن يكون صاحب بدعة من أهل السنة في بدعته، وحينئذٍ نسلم من هذا الإشكال الذي أدى إلى تضارب آراء العلماء.
فالذي نرى أن أهل البدع في بدعهم ليسوا من أهل السنة والجماعة ؛ لأن هذه البدعة ليس عليها أهل السنة والجماعة وكيف يكون من أهل السنة والجماعة وهو مخالف لهم؟!! 
لقاء الباب المفتوح
120- سِرُّ تَخْصِيصِ خُزَيْمَةَ بِقَبُولِ شَهَادَتِهِ وَحْدَهُ
وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ : " وَجَعَلَ شَهَادَةَ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ بِشَهَادَتَيْنِ دُونَ غَيْرِهِ مِمَّنْ هُوَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْهُ " فَلَا رَيْبَ أَنَّ هَذَا مِنْ خَصَائِصِهِ ، وَلَوْ شَهِدَ عِنْدَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوْ عِنْدَ غَيْرِهِ لَكَانَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ شَاهِدَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ ، وَهَذَا التَّخْصِيصُ إنَّمَا كَانَ لِمُخَصِّصٍ اقْتَضَاهُ ، وَهُوَ مُبَادَرَتُهُ دُونَ مَنْ حَضَرَ مِنْ الصَّحَابَةِ إلَى الشَّهَادَةِ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ بَايَعَ الْأَعْرَابِيَّ ، وَكَانَ فَرَضَ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ سَمِعَ هَذِهِ الْقِصَّةَ أَنْ يَشْهَدَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَدْ بَايَعَ الْأَعْرَابِيَّ ، وَذَلِكَ مِنْ لَوَازِمِ الْإِيمَانِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ بِتَصْدِيقِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَهَذَا مُسْتَقِرٌّ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ ، وَلَكِنَّ خُزَيْمَةَ تَفَطَّنَ لِدُخُولِ هَذِهِ الْقَضِيَّةِ الْمُعَيَّنَةِ تَحْتَ عُمُومِ الشَّهَادَةِ لِصِدْقِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُخْبِرُ بِهِ ؛ فَلَا فَرْقَ بَيْنَ مَا يُخْبِرُ بِهِ عَنْ اللَّهِ وَبَيْنَ مَا يُخْبِرُ بِهِ عَنْ غَيْرِهِ فِي صِدْقِهِ فِي هَذَا وَهَذَا ، وَلَا يَتِمُّ الْإِيمَانُ إلَّا بِتَصْدِيقِهِ فِي هَذَا وَهَذَا ؛ فَلَمَّا تَفَطَّنَ خُزَيْمَةُ دُونَ مَنْ حَضَرَ لِذَلِكَ اسْتَحَقَّ أَنْ تُجْعَلَ شَهَادَتُهُ بِشَهَادَتَيْنِ 
إعلام الموقعين3/368/طبعة مشهور حسن
121- أَيّ الْعَشْرَيْنِ أَفْضَلُ ؟ عَشْرُ ذِي الْحِجّةِ أَوْ الْعَشْرُ الْأَخِيرُ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ؟
أَمّا السّؤَالُ الْأَوّلُ فَالصّوَابُ فِيهِ أَنْ يُقَالُ لَيَالِي الْعَشْرِ الْأَخِيرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ لَيَالِي عَشْرِ ذِي الْحِجّةِ وَأَيّامُ عَشْرِ ذِي الْحِجّةِ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ أَيّامِ عَشْرِ رَمَضَانَ وَبِهَذَا التّفْصِيلِ يَزُولُ الِاشْتِبَاهُ وَيَدُلّ عَلَيْهِ أَنّ لَيَالِيَ الْعَشْرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ إنّمَا فُضّلَتْ بِاعْتِبَارِ لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ وَهِيَ مِنْ اللّيَالِي, وَعَشْرُ ذِي الْحِجّةِ إنّمَا فُضّلَ بِاعْتِبَارِ أَيّامِهِ إذْ فِيهِ يَوْمُ النّحْرِ وَيَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ وَيَوْمُ التّرْوِيَةِ 
زاد المعاد/ص1/32/ الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

122- كتاب كَشْف عُلُوم الْآخِرَة
ذَكَرَ أَبُو حَامِد الْغَزَالِيّ فِي كَشْف عُلُوم الْآخِرَة أَنَّ بَيْن إِتْيَان أَهْل الْمَوْقِف آدَمَ وَإِتْيَانِهِمْ نُوحًا أَلْف سَنَة ، وَكَذَا بَيْن كُلّ نَبِيّ وَنَبِيّ إِلَى نَبِيّنَا صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلَمْ أَقِف لِذَلِكَ عَلَى أَصْل ، وَلَقَدْ أَكْثَرَ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَاب مِنْ إِيرَاد أَحَادِيثَ لَا أُصُولَ لَهَا فَلَا يُغْتَرَّ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْهَا .
فتح الباري / باب صفة الجنة و النار
123- توجيه قول عمر رضي الله عنه إني أجهز جيشي في الصلاة
وليس فكر عمر في تجهيز الجيوش في الصلاة من حديث النفس المذموم ، بل هو من نوع الجهاد في سبيل الله ؛ فإنه كانَ عظيم الاهتمام بذلك ، فكان يغلب عليهِ الفكر فيهِ في الصَّلاة وغيرها .
ومن شدة اهتمامه بذلك غلب عليه الفكر في جيش سارية بن زنيم بأرض العراق ، وهو يخطب يوم الجمعة على المنبر ، فألهمه الله ، فناداه ، فاسمعه الله صوته ، ففعل سارية ما أمره به عمر ، فكان سبب الفتح والنصر .
وقال سفيان الثوري : بلغني أن عمر قال : إني لأحسب جزية البحرين وأنا في الصلاة .
ورواه وكيع ، عن هشام بن عروة ، عن أبيه ، أن عمر قاله .
وهذا كله من شدة اهتمام عمر بأمر الرعية ، وما فيه صلاحهم ، فكان يغلب عليه ذلك في صلاته ، فتجتمع له صلاة وقيام بأمور الأمة وسياسته لهم في حالة واحدة .
فتح الباري / ابن رجب الحنبلي/ بَاب تَفَكُّر اَلرَّجُل اَلشَّيْء فِي اَلصَّلَاةِ
124- هل تعرف هذا الحديث؟
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:علقوا السوط حيث يراه أهل البيت
قال الشيخ الألباني : ( صحيح ) انظر حديث رقم : 4021 في صحيح الجامع

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

125- حكم لعن التوراة
وَسُئِلَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ عَنْ رَجُلٍ لَعَنَ الْيَهُودَ وَلَعَنَ دِينَهُ وَسَبَّ التَّوْرَاةَ : فَهَلْ يَجُوزُ لِمُسْلِمِ أَنْ يَسُبَّ كِتَابَهُمْ أَمْ لَا ؟
الْجَوَابُ
فَأَجَابَ : الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ لَيْسَ لِأَحَدِ أَنْ يَلْعَنَ التَّوْرَاةَ ؛ بَلْ مَنْ أَطْلَقَ لَعْنَ التَّوْرَاةِ فَإِنَّهُ يُسْتَتَابُ فَإِنْ تَابَ وَإِلَّا قُتِلَ . وَإِنْ كَانَ مِمَّنْ يَعْرِفُ أَنَّهَا مَنْزِلَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ الْإِيمَانُ بِهَا : فَهَذَا يُقْتَلُ بِشَتْمِهِ لَهَا ؛ وَلَا تُقْبَلُ تَوْبَتُهُ فِي أَظْهَرِ قَوْلَيْ الْعُلَمَاءِ . وَأَمَّا إنْ لَعَنَ دِينَ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِي هُمْ عَلَيْهِ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ فَلَا بَأْسَ بِهِ فِي ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّهُمْ مَلْعُونُونَ هُمْ وَدِينُهُمْ وَكَذَلِكَ إنْ سَبَّ التَّوْرَاةَ الَّتِي عِنْدَهُمْ بِمَا يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ قَصْدَهُ ذِكْرُ تَحْرِيفِهَا مِثْلُ أَنْ يُقَالَ نُسَخُ هَذِهِ التَّوْرَاةِ مُبَدَّلَةٌ لَا يَجُوزُ الْعَمَلُ بِمَا فِيهَا وَمَنْ عَمِلَ الْيَوْمَ بِشَرَائِعِهَا الْمُبَدَّلَةِ وَالْمَنْسُوخَة  ِ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ : فَهَذَا الْكَلَامُ وَنَحْوُهُ حَقٌّ لَا شَيْءَ عَلَى قَائِلِهِ . وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .
الفتاوى
- 126حال الناس مع الموعظة
قد يعرض عند سماع المواعظ للسامع يقظة، فإذا انفصل عن مجلس الذكر، عادت القسوة والغفلة، فتدبرت السبب في ذلك، فعرفته. ثم رأيت الناس يتفاوتون في ذلك، فالحالة العامة أن القلب لا يكون على صفته من اليقظة عند سماع الموعظة وبعدها؛ لسببين:
أحدهما: أن المواعظ كالسياط، والسياط لا تؤلم بعد انقضائها، وإيلامها وقت وقوعها.
والثاني: أن حالة سماع المواعظ يكون الإنسان فيها مزاح العلة، قد تخلى بجسمه وفكره عن أسباب الدنيا، وأنصت بحضور قلبه؛ فإذا عاد إلى الشواغل، اجتذبته بآفاتها، فكيف يصح أن يكون كما كان؟!
وهذه حالة تعم الخلق؛ إلا أن أرباب اليقظة يتفاوتون في بقاء الأثر، فمنهم من يعزم بلا تردد، ويمضي من غير التفات، فلو توقف بهم ركب الطبع، لضجوا، كما قال حنظلة عن نفسه: نَافَقَ حَنْظَلَةُ.
ومنهم أقوامٌ يميل بهم الطبع إلى الغفلة أحيانًا، ويدعوهم ما تقدم من المواعظ إلى العمل أحيانا، فهم كالسنبلة تميلها الرياح.
وأقوام لا يؤثر فيهم إلا بمقدار سماعه، كماء دحرجته على صفوان
صيد الخاطر
127- حاجة الداعي إلى الله للعلم
واذا كانت الدعوة الى الله اشرف مقامات العبد واجلها وافضلها فهي لا تحصل الا بالعلم الذي يدعو به واليه بل لا بد في كمال الدعوة من البلوغ في العلم الى حد يصل اليه السعي 
مفتاح دار السعادة/1 / 467/ علي حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

128- ابن القيم يصف عباد القبور
فمن مفاسد اتخاذها أعيادا : الصلاة إليها والطواف بها وتقبيلها واستلامها وتعفير الخدود على ترابها وعبادة أصحابها والاستغاثة بهم وسؤالهم النصر والرزق والعافية وقضاء الديون وتفريج الكربات وإغاثة اللهفات وغير ذلك من أنواع الطلبات التي كان عباد الأوثان يسألونها أوثانهم 
فلو رأيت غلاة المتخذين لها عيدا وقد نزلوا عن الأكوار والدواب إذا رأوها من مكان بعيد فوضعوا لها الجباه وقبلوا الأرض وكشفوا الرءوس وارتفعت أصواتهم بالضجيج وتباكوا حتى تسمع لهم النشيج ورأوا أنهم قد أربوا في الربح على الحجيج فاستغاثوا بمن لا يبدي ولا يعيد ونادوا ولكن من مكان بعيد حتى إذا دنوا منها صلوا عند القبر ركعتين ورأوا أنهم قد أحرزوا من الأجر ولا أجر من صلى إلى القبلتين فتراهم حول القبر ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلامن الميت ورضوانا وقد ملئوا أكفهم خيبة وخسرانا فلغير الله بل للشيطان ما يراق هناك من العبرات ويرتفع من الأصوات ويطلب من الميت من الحاجات ويسأل من تفريج الكربات وإغناء ذوي الفاقات ومعافاة أولى العاهات والبليات ثم انثنوا بعد ذلك حول القبر طائفين تشبيها له بالبيت الحرام الذي جعله الله مباركا وهدى للعالمين ثم أخذوا في التقبيل والاستلام .........
إغاثة اللهفان
129- هل ثبت عن أحد من الصحابة مسح الرجلين إذا كانتا مكشوفتين
قَوْله : ( وَيْل )
جَازَ الِابْتِدَاء بِالنَّكِرَةِ لِأَنَّهُ دُعَاء وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ عَلَى أَقْوَال : أَظْهَرهَا مَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن حِبَّان فِي صَحِيحه مِنْ حَدِيث أَبِي سَعِيد مَرْفُوعًا " وَيْل وَادٍ فِي جَهَنَّم " قَالَ اِبْن خُزَيْمَةَ : لَوْ كَانَ الْمَاسِح مُؤَدِّيًا لِلْفَرْضِ لَمَا تُوُعِّدَ بِالنَّارِ ، وَأَشَارَ بِذَلِكَ إِلَى مَا فِي كُتُب الْخِلَاف عَنْ الشِّيعَة أَنَّ الْوَاجِب الْمَسْح أَخْذًا بِظَاهِرِ قِرَاءَة ( وَأَرْجُلِكُمْ ) بِالْخَفْضِ ، وَقَدْ تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَخْبَار عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي صِفَة وُضُوئِهِ أَنَّهُ غَسَلَ رِجْلَيْهِ وَهُوَ الْمُبَيِّن لِأَمْرِ اللَّه ، وَقَدْ قَالَ فِي حَدِيث عَمْرو بْن عَبَسَة الَّذِي رَوَاهُ اِبْن خُزَيْمَةَ وَغَيْره مُطَوَّلًا فِي فَضْل الْوُضُوء " ثُمَّ يَغْسِل قَدَمَيْهِ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ اللَّه " وَلَمْ يَثْبُت عَنْ أَحَد مِنْ الصَّحَابَة خِلَاف ذَلِكَ إِلَّا عَنْ عَلِيّ وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأَنَس ، وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ عَنْهُمْ الرُّجُوع عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، قَالَ عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن أَبِي لَيْلَى : أَجْمَعَ أَصْحَاب رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى غَسْل الْقَدَمَيْنِ ، رَوَاهُ سَعِيد بْن مَنْصُور . وَادَّعَى الطَّحَاوِيُّ وَابْن حَزْم أَنَّ الْمَسْح مَنْسُوخ . وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم .
فتح الباري /1/ 353/ الكتب العلمية
130- معنى الخبثقَوْله : ( الْخُبْث )
بِضَمِّ الْمُعْجَمَة وَالْمُوَحَّدَة كَذَا فِي الرِّوَايَة ، وَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ : إِنَّهُ لَا يَجُوز غَيْره ، وَت%

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لا أدري من حذف المشاركة 130
131- هل أحوال الطقس من الكهانة؟
وهل من الكهانة ما يخبر به الآن من أحوال الطقس في خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة أو ما أشبه ذلك؟
الجواب: لا; لأنه أيضا يستند إلى أمور حسية، وهي تكيف الجو; لأن الجو يتكيف على صفة معينة تعرف بالموازين الدقيقة عندهم; فيكون صالحا لأن يمطر، أو لا يمطر، ونظير ذلك في العلم البدائي إذا رأينا تجمع الغيوم والرعد والبرق وثقل السحاب، نقول: يوشك أن ينزل المطر. فالمهم أن ما استند إلى شيء محسوس; فليس من علم الغيب، وإن كان بعض العامة يظنون أن هذه الأمور من علم الغيب، ويقولون: إن التصديق بها تصديق بالكهانة.
والشيء الذي يدرك بالحس إنكاره قبيح; كما قال السفاريني:
فكل معلوم بحس أو حجا ... فنكره جهل قبيح بالهجا
فالذي يعلم بالحس لا يمكن إنكاره ولو أن أحدا أنكره مستندا بذلك إلى الشرع; لكان ذلك طعنا بالشرع.
شرح كتاب التوحيد / العثيمين/1/530
132- هل يصح قول: الرسول  حبيب الله؟
والخلة أعظم أنواع المحبة وأعلاها، ولم يثبتها الله عزوجل فيما نعلم إلا لاثنين من خلقه، وهما: إبراهيم في قوله تعالى: { َاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلاً} ، ومحمد لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن الله اتخذني خليلا كما اتخذ إبراهيم خليلا".
وبهذا تعرف الجهل العظيم الذي يقوله العامة: إن إبراهيم خليل الله، ومحمدا حبيب الله، وهذا تنقص في حق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنهم بهذه المقالة جعلوا مرتبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دون مرتبة إبراهيم، ولأنهم إذا جعلوه حبيب الله لم يفرقوا بينه وبين غيره من الناس; فإن الله يحب المحسنين والصابرين، وغيرهم ممن علق الله بفعلهم المحبة; فعلى رأيهم لا فرق بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره، لكن الخلة ما ذكرها الله إلا لإبراهيم، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر أن الله اتخذه خليلا كما اتخذ إبراهيم خليلا.
فالمهم: أن العامة مشكل أمرهم، دائما يصفون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه حبيب الله، فنقول: أخطأتم وتنقصتم نبيكم; فالرسول خليل الله; لأنكم إذا وصفتموه بالمحبة أنزلتموه عن بلوغ غايتها.
شرح كتاب التوحيد / العثيمين/395/ 1
133- رمتني بدائها وانسلت
هذا المثل لإحدى ضرائر رُهْم بنت الخزرج امرأة سعد بن زيد مناة، رمتها رهم بعيب كان فيها فقالت الضرة: رمتني بدائها... المثل. وقد ذكرت القصة بتمامها في باب الباء في قوله: ابدئيهن بفعال سبيت. يضرب لمن يعير صاحبه بعيب هو فيه.
مجمع الأمثال/المثل 1521/ الحلبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

134- قضاءُ الله: شرعيٌّ، وقَدَريٌّ( كوني).
وقضاءُ الله: شرعيٌّ، وقَدَريٌّ.
فالشَّرعيُّ مثل قوله تعالى: {وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُوا إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ} [الإسراء: 23] .
والقدريُّ مثل قوله تعالى: {وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا } [الإسراء] والفَرْقُ بينهما مِن وجهين:
الوجه الأول : أنَّ القضاءَ الكونيَّ لا بُدَّ مِن وقوعِهِ، وأما القضاءُ الشَّرعيُّ فقد يقع مِن المقضيِّ عليه وقد لا يقعُ.
الوجه الثاني : أنَّ القضاءَ الشَّرعيَّ لا يكون إلا فيما أحبَّه الله، سواءٌ أحبَّ فِعْلَه أو أحبَّ تَرْكَهُ، وأما القضاءُ الكونيُّ فيكون فيما أحبَّ وفيما لم يحبَّ
شرح زاد المستقنع/ العثيمين
135- أقسام علو الله
أقسام العلو ثلاثة
1 - علو الذات ومعناه أن الله بذاته فوق خلقه.
2 - علو القدر ومعناه أن الله ذو قدر عظيم لا يساويه فيه أحد من خلقه ولا يعتريه معه نقص.
3 - علو القهر ومعناه أن الله تعالى: قهر جميع المخلوقات فلا يخرج أحد منهم عن سلطانه وقهره.
فتاوى العثيمين
136- العلم يرفع صاحبه
قال الحربي وكان محمد بن عبد الرحمن الأوقص عنقه داخل في بدنه وكان منكباه خارجين كأنهما زجان
فقالت امه يا بني لا تكون في مجلس قوم الا كنت المضحوك منه المسخور به فعليك بطلب العلم فإنه يرفعك, فولى قضاء مكة عشرين سنة قال وكان الخصم إذا جلس اليه بين يديه يرعد حتى يقوم .
قال ومرت به امرأة وهو يقول اللهم اعتق رقبتي من النار فقالت له يا ابن اخي واي رقبة لك؟
مفتاح دار السعادة/502/ علي حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

137-  الفرق بين حسن الظن والغرور
وان حسن الظن ان حمل  على العمل وحث عليه وساعده وساق اليه فهو صحيح وان دعا الى البطالة والانهماك في المعاصي فهو غرور, وحسن الظن هو الرجاء فمن كان رجاؤه جاذبا له على الطاعة زاجرا له عن المعصية فهو رجاء صحيح, ومن كانت بطالته رجاء ورجاؤه بطالة وتفريطا فهو المغرور
الداء و الدواء/ 85/ علي حسن
138- الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يعمل في زيادة الدرجات و غيره يعمل في تكفير السيئات
وَأَمّا النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ فَقَدْ غَفَرَ اللّهُ لَهُ مَا تَقَدّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ وَمَا تَأَخّرَ فَهُوَ يَعْمَلُ فِي زِيَادَةِ الدّرَجَاتِ وَعُلُوّ الْمَرَاتِبِ وَغَيْرهِ يَعْمَلُ فِي التّكْفِيرِ . قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ : إنّمَا كَانَ نَافِلَةً لِلنّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ لِأَنّهُ قَدْ غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ وَمَا تَأَخّرَ فَكَانَتْ طَاعَتُهُ نَافِلَةً أَيْ زِيَادَةً فِي الثّوَابِ وَلِغَيْرِهِ كَفّارَةً لِذُنُوبِهِ 
زاد المعاد/ 1/ 224/ الريان
139ماهو حد بين يدي المصلي؟
( بَيْنَ يَدَيْ الْمُصَلِّي ) أَيْ أَمَامَهُ بِالْقُرْبِ مِنْهُ ، وَعَبَّرَ بِالْيَدَيْنِ لِكَوْنِ أَكْثَرِ الشُّغْلِ يَقَعُ بِهِمَا ، وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي تَحْدِيدِ ذَلِكَ فَقِيلَ : إِذَا مَرَّ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ مِقْدَارِ سُجُودِهِ ، وَقِيلَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ قَدْرِ ثَلَاثَةِ أَذْرُع ، وَقِيلَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ قَدْر رَمْيَة بِحَجَر .
فتح الباري / 1/ 769/ الكتب العلمية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

140-نتيجة المماراة في العلم
وذكر عبدالله بن احمد في كتاب العلل له قال كان عروة بن الزبير يحب مماراة ابن عباس فكان يخزن علمه عنه وكان عبيد الله بن عبدالله بن عتبة يلطف له في السؤال فيعزه بالعلم عزا
مفتاح دار السعادة/1/ 512
141- حذف آية الرجم لفظا
تفكرت في السر الذي أوجب حذف آية الرجم القرآن لفظًا مع
ثبوت حكمها إجماعًا؟! فوجدت لذلك معنيين:
أحدهما: لطف الله تعالى بعباده في أنه لا يواجههم بأعظم المشاق، بل ذكر الجلد، وستر الرجم.
ومن هذا المعنى قال بعض العلماء: إن الله تعالى قال في المكروهات: {كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ} [البقرة: 183]، على لفظ لم يسم فاعله، وإن كان قد علم أنه هو الكاتب. فلما جاء إلى ما يوجب الراحة، قال: {كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ} [الأنعام: 54].
والوجه الثاني: أنه يبين بذلك فضل الأمة في بذلها النفوس قنوعًا ببعض الأدلة، فإن الاتفاق لما وقع على ذلك الحكم، كان دليلًا؛ إلا أنه ليس كالدليل المقطوع بنصه.
ومن هذا الجنس شروع الخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام في ذبح ولده بمنام، وإن كان الوحي في اليقظة آكد.
و قد ذكر العلماء حكما أخرى يراجع فتح الباري
صيد الخاطر
142- الموطآت
في اللغة جمع موطأ و معناه المسهل المهيأ قال في القاموس المحيط و طأه : هيأه و دمثه و سهله , كوطأه 
و في اصطلاح المحدثين يراد بها الكتب المرتبة على الأبواب الفقهية , وهي تشتمل على الأحاديث المرفوعة و الموقوفة و المقطوعة , و آراء بعض العلماء , و مذهبي الإمام و المؤلف , و بعض فروع على الحديث . فهو كالمصنف تماما و إن اختلفت التسمية 
كذلك لا تختلف الموطآت اصطلاحا عن كتب السنن إلا أن السنن يلتزم فيها ذكر المرفوع ,و ما يأتي فيها من الموقوف و المقطوع بالتبع 
مصادر الحديث و مراجعه / 1/ الموطآت/ سيد عبد الماجد الغوري/ ابن كثير

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

143- مَفَاسِدُ نَوْمِ الصّبْحَةِ
وَنَوْمُ الصّبْحَةِ يَمْنَعُ الرّزْقَ لِأَنّ ذَلِكَ وَقْتٌ تَطْلُبُ فِيهِ الْخَلِيقَةُ أَرْزَاقَهَا وَهُوَ وَقْتُ قِسْمَةِ الْأَرْزَاقِ فَنَوْمُهُ حِرْمَانٌ إلّا لِعَارِضٍ أَوْ ضَرُورَةٍ وَهُوَ مُضِرّ جِدّا بِالْبَدَنِ لِإِرْخَائِهِ الْبَدَنَ وَإِفْسَادِهِ لِلْفَضَلَاتِ الّتِي يَنْبَغِي تَحْلِيلُهَا بِالرّيَاضَةِ فَيُحْدِثُ تَكَسّرًا وَعِيّا وَضَعْفًا . وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبْلَ التّبَرّزِ وَالْحَرَكَةِ وَالرّيَاضَةِ وَإِشْغَالِ الْمَعِدَةِ بِشَيْءٍ فَذَلِكَ الدّاءُ الْعُضَالُ الْمُوَلّدُ لِأَنْوَاعٍ مِنْ الْأَدْوَاءِ .
زاد المعاد/ ابن القيم
144- حديث تصدق علي بخاتمه في الصلاة
إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون المائدة...........
وقد وضع بعض الكذابين حديثا مفترى أن هذه الآية نزلت في علي لما تصدق بخاتمه في الصلاة وهذا كذب بإجماع أهل العلم بالنقل وكذبه بين من وجوه كثيرة .........
منهاج السنة/ ابن تيمية/1/ 364
145- بطلان قصة توسل الشافعي بأبي حنيفة
وأما قول الكوثري في مقالاته ( ص 381 ) : وتوسل الإمام الشافعي بأبي حنيفة مذكور في أو ائل " تاريخ الخطيب " بسند صحيح فمن مبالغاته بل مغالطاته فإنه يشير بذلك إلى ما أخرجه الخطيب ( 1 / 123 ) من
طريق عمر بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم قال : نبأنا علي بن ميمون قال :
سمعت الشافعي يقول : إنى لأتبرك بأبي حنيفة وأجيء إلى قبره في كل يوم - يعني زائرا - فإذا عرضت لي حاجة صليت ركعتين وجئت إلى قبره ، وسألت الله تعالى الحاجة عنده ، فما تبعد عني حتى تقضى .
فهذه رواية ضعيفة بل باطلة فإن عمر بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم غير معروف وليس له ذكر في شيء من كتب الرجال........
الضعيفة /1/ 78/ المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

146- هل تنحصر المذاهب المتبعة في أربعة؟
وقد كان في السنن الخوالي نحو عشرة مذاهب مقلدة أربابها مدونة كتبها وهي الأربعة المشهورة . ومذهب سفيان الثوري ، ومذهب الأوزاعي ، ومذهب الليث بن سعد ، ومذهب إسحاق بن راهويه ، ومذهب ابن جرير ، ومذهب داود وكان لكل من هؤلاء أتباع يفتون بقولهم ويقضون وإنما انقرضوا بعد الخمسمائة لموت العلماء وقصور الهمم فالمذاهب كثيرة ........
الحاوي للفتاوي في الفقه وعلوم التفسير والحديث والأصول والنحو والإعراب وسائر الفنون
المؤلف : جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي
147- مَوْضِعُ ثَنِيّاتِ الْوَدَاعِ وَغَلَطُ مَنْ قَالَ إنّ الشّعْرَ أُنْشِدَ عِنْدَ قُدُومِهِ مِنْ مَكّةَ
فَلَمّا دَنَا رَسُولُ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ خَرَجَ النّاسُ لِتَلَقّيهِ وَخَرَجَ النّسَاءُ وهن يقلن 
طَلَعَ الْبَدْرُ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ ثَنِيّاتِ الْوَدَاع
وَجَبَ الشّكْرُ عَلَيْنَا مَا دَعَا لِلّهِ دَاعِي
وَبَعْضُ الرّوَاةِ يَهِمُ فِي هَذَا وَيَقُولُ إنّمَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَ مَقْدِمِهِ إلَى الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ مَكّةَ وَهُوَ وَهْمٌ ظَاهِرٌ لِأَنّ ثَنِيّاتِ الْوَدَاعِ إنّمَا هِيَ مِنْ نَاحِيَةِ الشّامِ لَا يَرَاهَا الْقَادِمُ مِنْ مَكّةَ إلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَلَا يَمُرّ بِهَا إلّا إذَا تَوَجّهَ إلَى الشّامِ فَلَمّا أَشْرَفَ عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ قَالَ هَذِهِ طَابَةُ وَهَذَا أُحُدٌ جَبَلٌ يُحِبّنَا وَنُحِبّهُ .
زاد المعاد/ ابن القيم
و قال الألباني
وأما ماذكره الغزالي في "الإحياء" ( 2/277 ) من إنشاد النساء على السطوح بالدف والألحان، عند قدوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
طلع البدر علينا من ثنيات الوداع 
وجب الشكر علينا مادعا لله داع
فهو مما لا أصل له، وإنما رواه البيهقي وغيره من طريق إبن عائشة، قال ... فذكره مختصراً، دون ذكر السطوح والدف والألحان، ثم هو تضعيف معضل - كما تقدم بيانه في المجلد الثاني برقم ( 598 ) - ، وأزيد هنا فأقولك: قال الحافظ في "الفتح" ( 4/262 ):
"وهو سند معضل، ولعل ذلك كان في قدومه من غزوة تبوك"......
الضعيفة/6508
- 148-هل يعد سكوت ابن أبي حاتم عن الراوي هل يعد توثيقا له
قلت : وقد أورده ابن أبي حاتم فيمن اسمه عبيدة بالفتح ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا ، وفي هذا تنبيه على أنه لا ينبغي أن يحمل سكوت ابن أبي حاتم عن الرجل على أنه ثقة كما جرى عليه بعض المحدثين المعاصرين وبعض مدعي العلم ، فإنك ترى هذا الرجل قد سكت عنه ويبعد جدا أن يكون عنده ثقة مع قول ابن حبان فيه ما تقدم فتأمل ، بل إن ابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله قد نص في أول كتابه على أن الرواة الذين أهملهم من الجرح والتعديل إنما هو لأنه لم يقف فيهم على شيء من ذلك ، فأوردهم رجاء أن يقف فيهم على الجرح والتعديل فيلحقه بهم 
........
الضعيفة /1/214/ المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

149- هذا ليسا حديثا
وحديث ما سبقكم أبو بكر بكثرة صوم ولا صلاة إنما سبقكم بشيء وقر في صدره وهذا من كلام أبي بكر بن عياش
المنار المنيف/ابن القيم
150- قصة الإمام أحمد
سَمِعْتُ عَبْدَ اللهِ بنَ أَحْمَدَ يَقُوْلُ:
لَمَّا حَضَرَتْ أَبِي الوَفَاةُ، جَلَسْتُ عِنْدَهُ وَبِيَدِي الخِرْقَةُ لأَشُدَّ بِهَا لَحْيَيْهِ، فَجَعَلَ يَغْرَقُ ثُمَّ يُفيقُ، ثُمَّ يَفتَحُ عَينَيْهِ، وَيَقُوْلُ بِيَدِهِ هَكَذَا لاَ بَعْدُ لاَ بَعْدُ، ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ.
فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي الثَّالِثَةِ، قُلْتُ: يَا أَبَةِ، أَيُّ شَيْءٍ هَذَا الَّذِي لَهِجْتَ بِهِ فِي هَذَا الوَقْتِ؟
فَقَالَ: يَا بُنَيَّ، مَا تَدْرِي؟
قُلْتُ: لاَ.
قَالَ: إِبْلِيْسُ - لَعَنَهُ الله - قَائِمٌ بِحِذَائِي، وَهُوَ عَاضٌّ عَلَى أَنَامِلِه، يَقُوْلُ:
يَا أَحْمَدُ فُتَّنِي، وَأَنَا أَقُوْلُ: لاَ بَعْدُ حَتَّى أَمُوتَ.
قال الذهبي
فَهَذِهِ حِكَايَةٌ غَرِيْبَةٌ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهَا ابْنُ عَلَمٍ - فَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ –
سير أعلام النبلاء/ الإمام أحمد
151- علموا أبناءكم السباحة والرماية ، ونعم لهو المؤمنة مغزلها ، وإذا دعاك أبواك فأجب أمك
ضعيف
أخرجه الديلمي (2/ 277) من طريق سليم (الأصل : سليمان) بن عمرو الأنصاري ، عن عم أبيه ، عن بكر بن عبد الله بن ربيع الأنصاري مرفوعاً .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ سليم بن عمرو الأنصاري مجهول ؛ قال الذهبي :
"روى عنه علي بن عياش خبراً باطلاً ، وليس هذا بمعروف" .
ثم ساق له هذا الحديث .
ولهذا ؛ قال السخاوي في "المقاصد" - وتبعه العجلوني في "كشف الخفاء" (2/ 68) - :
"وسنده ضعيف" .
الضعيفة/ الألباني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

152- مَنْ تَكَلَّمَ فِي الدِّينِ بِلَا عِلْمٍ كَانَ كَاذِبًا وَإِنْ كَانَ لَا يَتَعَمَّدُ الْكَذِبَ
وَمَنْ تَكَلَّمَ فِي الدِّينِ بِلَا عِلْمٍ كَانَ كَاذِبًا وَإِنْ كَانَ لَا يَتَعَمَّدُ الْكَذِبَ كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ { عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا قَالَتْ لَهُ سبيعة الأسلمية وَقَدْ تُوُفِّيَ عَنْهَا زَوْجُهَا سَعْدُ بْنُ خَوْلَةَ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ فَكَانَتْ حَامِلًا فَوَضَعَتْ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ زَوْجِهَا بِلَيَالٍ قَلَائِلَ فَقَالَ لَهَا أَبُو السَّنَابِلِ بْنُ بعكك : مَا أَنْتَ بِنَاكِحَةٍ حَتَّى يَمْضِيَ عَلَيْكِ آخِرُ الْأَجَلَيْنِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَذَبَ أَبُو السَّنَابِلِ بَلْ حَلَلْتِ فَانْكِحِي } وَكَذَلِكَ لَمَّا قَالَ سَلَمَةُ بْنُ الْأَكْوَعِ إنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ : إنَّ عَامِرًا قَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ وَحَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ فَقَالَ : " كَذَبَ مَنْ قَالَهَا ؛ إنَّهُ لَجَاهِدٌ مُجَاهِدٌ " وَكَانَ قَائِلُ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يَتَعَمَّدْ الْكَذِبَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ رَجُلًا صَالِحًا وَقَدْ رُوِيَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أسيد بْنَ الحضير ؛ لَكِنَّهُ لَمَّا تَكَلَّمَ بِلَا عِلْمٍ كَذَّبَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . وَقَدْ قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ وَغَيْرُهُمَا مِنْ الصَّحَابَةِ فِيمَا يُفْتُونَ فِيهِ بِاجْتِهَادِهِم  ْ : إنْ يَكُنْ صَوَابًا فَمِنْ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ خَطَأً فَهُوَ مِنِّي وَمِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ وَاَللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ بَرِيئَانِ مِنْهُ 
فتاوى شيخ الإسلام
153- النوم عند الخوف من الله و في مجالس الذكر و الصلاة من الشيطان
.......وَأَنْزَلَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ النّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِنْهُ فِي غَزَاةِ بَدْرٍ وَأُحُد ٍ وَالنّعَاسُ فِي الْحَرْبِ وَعِنْدَ الْخَوْفِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى الْأَمْنِ وَهُوَ مِنْ اللّهِ وَفِي الصّلَاةِ وَمَجَالِسِ الذّكْرِ وَالْعِلْمِ مِنْ الشّيْطَانِ
زاد المعاد / 3 / 158/ الريان
154- في أي شهر بدأ التأريخ الهجري
..........وَلَعَلّ الْخِلَافَ مَبْنِيّ عَلَى أَوّلِ التّارِيخِ هَلْ هُوَ شَهْرُ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوّلِ شَهْرُ مَقْدَمِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ أَوْ مِنْ الْمُحَرّمِ فِي أَوّلِ السّنَةِ ؟ وَلِلنّاسِ فِي هَذَا طَرِيقَانِ . فَالْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى أَنّ التّارِيخَ وَقَعَ مِنْ الْمُحَرّمِ وَأَبُو مُحَمّدِ بْنُ حَزْمٍ : يَرَى أَنّهُ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوّلِ حِينَ قَدِمَ وَكَانَ أَوّلُ مَنْ أَرّخَ بِالْهِجْرَةِ يَعْلَى بْنُ أُمَيّةَ بِالْيَمَنِ كَمَا رَوَاهُ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ بِإِسْنَادٍ صَحِيحٍ وَقِيلَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطّابِ رَضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُ سَنَةَ سِتّ عَشْرَةٍ مِنْ الْهِجْرَةِ .
زاد المعاد / 3/ 248/ الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

155- الناس أربعة
قال الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي الرجال أربعة :
رجل يدري و يدري أنه يدري فذلك عالم فاتبعوه
و رجل يدري , و لا يدري أنه يدري فذلك غافل فنبهوه 
و رجل لا يدري و يدري أنه لا يدري فذلك جاهل فعلموه 
و رجل لا يدري ولا يدري أنه لا يدري فذلك مائق فاحذروه.
شرح الورقات / مشهور حسن/96/ دار الإمام مالك
156- معنى الحديث الضعيف الذي يعمل به الإمام أحمد
وَلَيْسَ الْمُرَادُ بِالضَّعِيفِ عِنْدَهُ الْبَاطِلَ وَلَا الْمُنْكَرَ وَلَا مَا فِي رِوَايَتِهِ مُتَّهَمٌ بِحَيْثُ لَا يَسُوغُ الذَّهَابُ إلَيْهِ فَالْعَمَلُ بِهِ ؛ بَلْ الْحَدِيثُ الضَّعِيفُ عِنْدَهُ قَسِيمُ الصَّحِيحِ وَقِسْمٌ مِنْ أَقْسَامِ الْحَسَنِ ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يُقَسِّمُ الْحَدِيثَ إلَى صَحِيحٍ وَحَسَنٍ وَضَعِيفٍ ، بَلْ إلَى صَحِيحٍ وَضَعِيفٍ ، وَلِلضَّعِيفِ عِنْدَهُ مَرَاتِبُ .........
إعلام الموقعين / 2/ 16/ مشهور حسن
157- متى يذم كثرة جمع طرق الحديث؟
من ذلك أن قوما استغرقوا أعمارهم في سماع الحديث والرحلة فيه وجمع الطرق الكثيرة وطلب الأسانيد العالية والمتون الغريبة وهؤلاء على قسمين قسم قصدوا حفظ الشرع بمعرفة صحيح الحديث من سقيمه وهم مشكورون على هذا القصد إلا أن إبليس يلبس عليهم بأن يشغلهم بهذا عما هو فرض عين من معرفة ما يجب عليهم والاجتهاد في أداء اللازم والتفقه في الحديث فإن قال قائل فقد فعل هذا خلق كثير من السلف كيحيى بن معين وابن المديني والبخاري ومسلم فالجواب أن أولئك جمعوا بين معرفة المهم من أمور الدين والفقه فيه وبين ما طلبوا من الحديث وأعانهم على ذلك قصر الإسناد وقلة الحديث فاتسع زمانهم للأمرين.......
تلبيس إبليس/ تلبيسه على أصحاب الحديث

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

158- موقف عُمَرِي من الشيخ أبي إسحاق
قال أبو شامة:
قلت ولقد أعجبني ما صنعه الشيخ أبو اسحق الجبيناني ,رحمه الله تعالى أحد الصالحين ببلاد إفريقية في المائة الرابعة, حكى عنه صاحبه الصالح أبو عبد الله محمد بن أبي العباس المؤدب, أنه كان الى جانبه عين تسمى عين العافيه ,كانت العامة قد افتتنوا بها, يأتونها من الآفاق, من تعذر عليها نكاح أو ولد قالت :امضوا بي الى العافية فتعرف بها الفتنة 
قال أبو عبد الله فإنا في السحر ذات ليلة اذ سمعت أذان اسحاق نحوها فخرجت فوجدته قد هدمها وأذن الصبح عليها, ثم قال: اللهم إني هدمتها لك فلا ترفع لها رأسا ,قال فما رفع لها رأس الى الآن
 الكتاب : الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث
المؤلف : عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل أبو شامة
159 - عِلّةُ تَحْرِيمِ الْحَرِيرِ
.... فَإِنْ قِيلَ فَإِذَا كَانَ لِبَاسُ الْحَرِيرِ أَعْدَلَ اللّبَاسِ وَأَوْفَقَهُ لِلْبُدْنِ فَلِمَاذَا حَرّمَتْهُ الشّرِيعَةُ الْكَامِلَةُ الْفَاضِلَةُ الّتِي أَبَاحَتْ الطّيّبَاتِ وَحَرّمَتْ الْخَبَائِثَ ؟ قِيلَ هَذَا السّؤَالُ يُجِيبُ عَنْهُ كُلّ طَائِفَةٍ مِنْ طَوَائِفِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ بِجَوَابٍ ,فَمُنْكِرُو الْحُكْمِ وَالتّعْلِيلِ لِمَا رُفِعَتْ قَاعِدَةُ التّعْلِيلِ مِنْ أَصْلِهَا لَمْ يَحْتَاجُوا إلَى جَوَابٍ عَنْ هَذَا السّؤَالِ . وَمُثْبِتُو التّعْلِيلِ وَالْحُكْمِ - وَهُمْ الْأَكْثَرُونَ - مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُجِيبُ عَنْ هَذَا بِأَنّ الشّرِيعَةَ حَرّمَتْهُ لِتَصْبِرَ النّفُوسُ عَنْهُ وَتَتْرُكهُ لِلّهِ فَتُثَابُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ لَا سِيّمَا وَلَهَا عِوَضٌ عَنْهُ بِغَيْرِهِ . وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُجِيبُ عَنْهُ بِأَنّهُ خُلِقَ فِي الْأَصْلِ لِلنّسَاءِ كَالْحِلْيَةِ بِالذّهَبِ فَحَرُمَ عَلَى الرّجَالِ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ مَفْسَدَةِ تَشَبّهِ الرّجَالِ بِالنّسَاءِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَالَ حَرُمَ لِمَا يُورِثُهُ مِنْ الْفَخْرِ وَالْخُيَلَاءِ وَالْعُجْبِ . وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَالَ حَرُمَ لِمَا يُورِثُهُ بِمُلَامَسَتِهِ لِلْبَدَنِ مِنْ الْأُنُوثَةِ وَالتّخَنّثِ وَضِدّ الشّهَامَةِ وَالرّجُولَةِ فَإِنّ لُبْسَهُ يُكْسِبُ الْقَلْبَ صِفَةً مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْإِنَاثِ وَلِهَذَا لَا تَكَادُ تَجِدُ مَنْ يَلْبَسُهُ فِي الْأَكْثَرِ إلّا وَعَلَى شَمَائِلِهِ مِنْ التّخَنّثِ وَالتّأَنّثِ وَالرّخَاوَةِ مَا لَا يَخْفَى حَتّى لَوْ كَانَ مِنْ أَشْهَمِ النّاسِ وَأَكْثَرِهِمْ فَحَوْلِيّةً وَرُجُولِيّةً فَلَا بُدّ أَنْ يُنْقِصَهُ لُبْسُ الْحَرِيرِ مِنْهَا وَإِنْ لَمْ يُذْهِبْهَا ,وَمَنْ غَلُظَتْ طِبَاعُهُ وَكَثُفَتْ عَنْ فَهْمِ هَذَا فَلْيُسَلّمْ لِلشّارِعِ الْحَكِيمِ وَلِهَذَا كَانَ  أَصَحّ الْقَوْلَيْنِ أَنّهُ يَحْرُمُ عَلَى الْوَلِيّ أَنْ يُلْبِسَهُ الصّبِيّ لِمَا يَنْشَأُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ صِفَاتِ أَهْلِ التّأْنِيثِ . 
زاد المعاد / 4/ 64/ الريان
160- الْمُبَادَرَةُ إلَى انْتِهَازِ فُرْصَةِ الطّاعَةِ
........ وَمِنْهَا : أَنّ الرّجْلَ إذَا حَضَرَتْ لَهُ فُرْصَةُ الْقُرْبَةِ وَالطّاعَةِ فَالْحَزْمُ كُلّ الْحَزْمِ فِي انْتِهَازِهَا وَالْمُبَادَرَة  ِ إلَيْهَا وَالْعَجْزِ فِي تَأْخِيرِهَا وَالتّسْوِيفِ بِهَا وَلَا سِيّمَا إذَا لَمْ يَثِقْ بِقُدْرَتِهِ وَتَمَكّنِهِ مِنْ أَسْبَابِ تَحْصِيلِهَا فَإِنّ الْعَزَائِمَ وَالْهِمَمَ سَرِيعَةُ الِانْتِقَاضِ قَلّمَا ثَبَتَتْ وَاَللّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ يُعَاقِبُ مَنْ فَتَحَ لَهُ بَابًا مِنْ الْخَيْرِ فَلَمْ يَنْتَهِزْهُ بِأَنْ يَحُولَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ قَلْبِهِ وَإِرَادَتِهِ فَلَا يُمْكِنُهُ الِاسْتِجَابَةُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ . قَالَ تَعَالَى : { يَا أَيّهَا الّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلّهِ وَلِلرّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنّ اللّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ }
زاد المعاد / 3/ 457/ الريان

----------


## عبدالعزيز التميمي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

160- دفع شبهة ( لماذا لم يكن الرسل ملائكة)
الشبهة الثانية: قالوا هلا أرسل ملكا ,فإن الملائكة إليه أقرب ومن الشك فيهم أبعد والآدميون يحبون الرياسة على جنسهم فيوقع هذا شكا, وجواب هذا من ثلاثة أوجه:
أحدهما أن في قوى الملائكة قلب الجبال والصخور فلا يمكن إظهار معجزة تدل على صدقهم لأن المعجزة ما خرقت العادة, وهذه العادة الملائكة ,وإنما المعجزات الظاهرة ما ظهرت على يد بشر ضعيف ليكون دليلا على صدقه
والثاني أن الجنس إلى الجنس أميل فصح أن يرسل إليهم من جنسهم لئلا ينفروا وليعقلوا عنه ,ثم تخصيص ذلك الجنس بما عجز عنه دليل على صدقه 
والثالث أنه ليس في قوى البشر رؤية الملك وإنما الله تعالى يقوي الأنبياء بما يرزقهم من إدراك الملائكة ولهذا قال الله تعالى: {وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكاً لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلاً} أي لينظروا إليه ويأنسوا به ويفهموا عنه ثم قال: {وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ} أي لخلطنا عليهم ما يخلطون على أنفسهم حتى يشكوا فلا يدرون أملك هو أم آدمي. انتهى
تلبيس إبليس/84/ المكتبة التوفيقية
وظهر لصاحب هذا الموضوع و جها آخر و هو أن الملائكة معصومون, و لهم قوة على العبادة, فلو فرض الله التكاليف على يد الملك الرسول, لقال الناس الملائكة خلقوا للعبادة و نحن لا نستطيع ذلك, كذلك لخفي كثير من أحكام الأكل و الزواج و المعاملات , لان الملائكة لا تتزاوج و لا تأكل.
161-هل رب تفيد التكثير
قَوْله : ( فَرُبَّ كَاسِيَة )
اِسْتَدَلَّ بِهِ اِبْن مَالِك عَلَى أَنَّ رُبَّ فِي الْغَالِب لِلتَّكْثِيرِ ؛ لِأَنَّ هَذَا الْوَصْف لِلنِّسَاءِ وَهُنَّ أَكْثَر أَهْل النَّار اِنْتَهَى . وَهَذَا يَدُلّ لِوُرُودِهَا فِي التَّكْثِير لَا لِأَكْثَرِيَّتِ  هَا فِيهِ .
فتح الباري/1/281/ الكتب العلمية
162- قاعدة مهمة لمستعملي الأعشاب 
وَلَا رَيْبَ أَنّ لِلْأَمْكِنَةِ اخْتِصَاصًا بِنَفْعِ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ الْأَدْوِيَةِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْمَكَانِ دُونَ غَيْرِهِ, فَيَكُونُ الدّوَاءُ الّذِي قَدْ يَنْبُتُ فِي هَذَا الْمَكَانِ نَافِعًا مِنْ الدّاءِ ,وَلَا يُوجَدُ فِيهِ ذَلِكَ النّفْعُ إذَا نَبَتَ فِي مَكَانٍ غَيْرِهِ لِتَأْثِيرِ نَفْسِ التّرْبَةِ أَوْ الْهَوَاءِ أَوْ هُمَا جَمِيعًا ,فَإِنّ لِلْأَرْضِ خَوَاصّا وَطَبَائِعَ يُقَارِبُ اخْتِلَافُهَا اخْتِلَافَ طَبَائِعِ الْإِنْسَانِ, وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْ النّبَاتِ يَكُونُ فِي بَعْضِ الْبِلَادِ غِذَاءً مَأْكُولًا وَفِي بَعْضِهَا سمّا قَاتِلًا ,وَرُبّ أَدْوِيَةٍ لِقَوْمٍ أَغْذِيَةٌ لِآخَرِينَ, وَأَدْوِيَةٍ لِقَوْمٍ مِنْ أَمْرَاضٍ هِيَ أَدْوِيَةٌ لِآخَرِينَ فِي أَمْرَاضٍ سِوَاهَا وَأَدْوِيَةٍ لِأَهْلِ بَلَدٍ لَا تُنَاسِبُ غَيْرَهُمْ وَلَا تَنْفَعُهُمْ
زاد المعاد /4 /78/ الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

163- الفرق بن الوعد و الوعيد
قَالَ اليَزِيْدِيُّ، وَآخَرُ: تَكَلَّمَ عَمْرُو بنُ عُبَيْدٍ فِي الوَعِيْدِ سَنَةً، فَقَالَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو:
إِنَّكَ لأَلْكَنُ الفَهمِ، إِذْ صَيَّرتَ الوَعِيْدَ الَّذِي فِي أَعْظَمِ شَيْءٍ، مِثْلَهُ فِي أَصْغَرِشَيْءٍ، فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ النَّهْيَ عَنِ الصَّغيرِ وَالكَبِير لَيْسَا سَوَاءً، وَإِنَّمَا نَهَى اللهُ عَنْهُمَا لِتَتمَّ حُجَّتُه عَلَى خَلقِه، وَلِئَلاَّ يَعدِلَ عَنْ أَمرِه، وَوَرَاءَ وَعِيْدِه عَفْوُه وَكَرَمُه.
ثُمَّ أَنْشَدَ:
وَلاَ يَرْهَبُ ابْنُ العَمِّ - مَا عِشْتُ - صَوْلَتِي ... وَلاَ أَخْتَتِي مِنْ صَوْلَةِ المُتَهَدِّدِ
وَإِنِّي  وَإِنْ أَوْعَدْتُهُ وَوَعَدْتُهُ  ... لَمُخْلِفُ إِيْعَادِي وَمُنْجِزُ مَوْعِدِيفَقَالَ عَمْرُو بنُ عُبَيْدٍ: صَدَقتَ، إِنَّ العَرَبَ تَتَمَدَّحُ بِالوَفَاءِ بِالوَعدِ وَالوَعِيْدِ، وَقَدْ يُمتدَحُ بِهِمَا المَرْءُ، تَسَمَّعْ إِلَى قَوْلِهِم؟!
لاَ يُخْلِفُ الوَعْدَ وَالوَعِيْدَ وَلاَ ... يَبِيْتُ مِنْ ثَأْرِهِ عَلَى فَوْتِ
فَقَدْ وَافقَ هَذَا قَوْلَه تَعَالَى: {وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الجَنَّةِ أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ: أَنْ قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا حَقّاً، فَهَلْ وَجَدْتُمْ مَا وَعَدَ رَبُّكُمْ حَقّاً؟ قَالُوا: نَعَمْ}.
قَالَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو: قَدْ وَافَقَ الأَوَّلُ أَخْبَارَ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وَالحَدِيْثُ يُفَسِّرُ القُرْآنَ.
سير أعلام النبلاء / أبي عمرو بن العلاء
164- الفرق بين القراءة و الرواية و الطريق و الوجه
........ ومما يشبه هذا التقسيم الذي لأهل الحديث تقسيم القراء أحوال الإسناد إلى قراءة ورواية وطريق ووجه فالخلاف إن كان لأحد الأئمة السبعة أو العشرة أو نحوهم واتفقت عليه الروايات والطرق عنه فهو قراءة, 
وإن كان للراوي عنه فرواية
, أو لمن بعده فنازلا فطريق,
أو لا على هذه الصفة مما هو راجع إلى تخيير القارئ فيه فوجه.  انتهى
الإتقان/ السيوطيي/ 1/ 228/ تحقيق أحمد بن علي/دار الحديث القاهرة
مثال: القارئ (نافع المدني) له راويان الأول (قالون) الثاني  (ورش), ورش له طريقان الأول ( الأزرق) الثاني ( الأصبهاني), فالنسبة للأصبهاني له وجهان في نقل حركة الهمز إلى اللام في ملْءُ.
165- لماذا أطلق اسم الكذاب على مسلمية دون غيره ممن ادعى النبوة؟

واسمه تعالى الرحمن خاص به لم يُسم به غيره كما قال تعالى: { قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ أَيًّا مَا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الأسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى } وقال تعالى: { وَاسْأَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ } ولما تجهرم مسيلمة الكذاب وتسمى برحمن اليمامة كساه الله جلباب الكذب وشهر به؛ فلا يقال إلا مسيلمة الكذاب، فصار يُضرب به المثل في الكذب بين أهل الحضر من أهل المدر، وأهل الوبر من أهل البادية والأعراب.
تفسير ابن كثير/ تفسير البسملة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

166- كيف ظهر الجهمية , و هَلْ هُمْ مِنَ الثِّنْتَيْنِ وَسَبْعِينَ فِرْقَةً أَمْ لَا ؟
وَالْجَهْمِيَّة  ُ: هُمُ الْمُنْتَسِبُون  َ إِلَى جَهْمِ بْنِ صَفْوَانَ السَّمَرْقَنْدِ  يِّ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَظْهَرَ نَفْيَ الصِّفَاتِ وَالتَّعْطِيلَ، وَهُوَ أَخَذَ ذَلِكَ عَنِ الْجَعْدِ بْنِ دِرْهَمٍ، الَّذِي ضَحَّى بِهِ خَالِدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْقَسْرِيُّ بِوَاسِطَ، فَإِنَّهُ خَطَبَ النَّاسَ فِي يَوْمِ عِيدِ الْأَضْحَى، وَقَالَ: أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، ضَحُّوا تَقَبَّلَ اللَّهُ ضَحَايَاكُمْ، فَإِنِّي مُضَحٍّ بِالْجَعْدِبْنِ دِرْهَمٍ، إِنَّهُ زَعَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلًا وَلَمْ يُكَلِّمْ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا، تَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يَقُولُ الْجَعْدُ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا ! ثُمَّ نَزَلَ فَذَبَحَهُ. وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ بَعْدَ اسْتِفْتَاءِ عُلَمَاءِ زَمَانِهِ، وَهُمُ السَّلَفُ الصَّالِحُ رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى.
وَكَانَ الْجَهْمُ بَعْدَهُ بِخُرَاسَانَ، فَأَظْهَرَ مَقَالَتَهُ هُنَاكَ، وَتَبِعَهُ عَلَيْهَا نَاسٌ، بَعْدَ أَنْ تَرَكَ الصَّلَاةَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا شَكًّا فِي رَبِّهِ ! وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ لِمُنَاظَرَتِهِ قَوْمًا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، يُقَالُ لَهُمُ السُّمَنِيَّةُ،  مِنْ فَلَاسِفَةِ الْهِنْدِ، الَّذِينَ يُنْكِرُونَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا سِوَى الْحِسِّيَّاتِ، قَالُوا لَهُ: هَذَا رَبُّكَ الَّذِي تَعْبُدُهُ، هَلْ يُرَى أَوْ يُشَمُّ أَوْ يُذَاقُ أَوْ يُلْمَسُ ؟ فَقَالَ: لَا، فَقَالُوا: هُوَ مَعْدُومٌ !! فَبَقِيَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا لَا يَعْبُدُ شَيْئًا، ثُمَّ لَمَّا خَلَا قَلْبُهُ مِنْ مَعْبُودٍ يُؤَلِّهُهُ، نَقَشَ الشَّيْطَانُ اعْتِقَادًا نَحَتَهُ فِكْرُهُ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّهُ الْوُجُودُ الْمُطْلَقُ !! وَنَفَى جَمِيعَ الصِّفَاتِ، وَاتَّصَلَ بِالْجَعْدِ.
وَقَدْ قِيلَ: إِنَّ الْجَعْدَ كَانَ قَدِ اتَّصَلَ بِالصَّابِئَةِ الْفَلَاسِفَةِ مِنْ أَهْلِ حَرَّانَ، وَأَنَّهُ أَيْضًا أَخَذَ شَيْئًا عَنْ بَعْضِ الْيَهُودِ الْمُحَرِّفِينَ لِدِينِهِمُ الْمُتَّصِلِينَ بِلَبِيدِ بْنِ الْأَعْصَمِ، السَّاحِرِ الَّذِي سَحَرَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. فَقُتِلَ جَهْمٌ بِخُرَاسَانَ، قَتَلَهُ سَلْمُ بْنُ أَحْوَزَ وَلَكِنْ كَانَتْ قَدْ فَشَتْ مَقَالَتُهُ فِي النَّاسِ، وَتَقَلَّدَهَا بَعْدَهُ الْمُعْتَزِلَةُ  . وَلَكِنْ كَانَ الْجَهْمُ أَدْخَلَ فِي التَّعْطِيلِ مِنْهُمْ، لِأَنَّهُ يُنْكِرُ الْأَسْمَاءَ حَقِيقَةً، وَهُمْ لَا يُنْكِرُونَ الْأَسْمَاءَ بَلِ الصِّفَاتِ.
وَقَدْ تَنَازَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي الْجَهْمِيَّةِ: هَلْ هُمْ مِنَ الثِّنْتَيْنِ وَسَبْعِينَ فِرْقَةً أَمْ لَا ؟ وَلَهُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ قَوْلَانِ: وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الثِّنْتَيْنِ وَسَبْعِينَ فِرْقَةً - عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ، وَيُوسُفُ بْنُ أَسْبَاطٍ.
الكتاب : شرح العقيدة الطحاوية
المؤلف : صدر الدين محمد بن علاء الدين عليّ بن محمد ابن أبي العز الحنفي، الأذرعي الصالحي الدمشقي (المتوفى : 792هـ)/صفحة 73
-  167-لماذا ذكر جمع الملائكة في القرآن بالتأنيث  
..... ومنهم: المرسلات عرفا والناشرات نشرا والفارقات فرقا والملقيات ذكرا. ومنهم: النازعات غرقا، والناشطات نشطا، والسابحات سبحا، فالسابقات سبقا. ومنهم: الصافات صفا، فالزاجرات زجرا، فالتاليات ذكرا.
ومعنى جمع التأنيث في ذلك كله: الفرق والطوائف والجماعات، التي مفردها:"فرقة"و"طا  ئفة"و"جماعة".....
شرح الطحاوية / 300
168 -جزم البخاري بتعليق الحديث يدل على صحة الإسناد إلى من علق عنه
فَالْإِسْنَاد إِلَى بَهْزٍ صَحِيح وَلِهَذَا جَزَمَ بِهِ الْبُخَارِيّ وَأَمَّا بَهْزُ وَأَبُوهُ فَلَيْسَا مِنْ شَرْطِهِ وَلِهَذَا لَمَّا عَلَّقَ فِي النِّكَاحِ شَيْئًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ جَدّ بَهْزٍ لَمْ يَجْزِمْ بِهِ بَلْ قَالَ " وَيُذْكَرُ عَنْ مُعَاوِيَة بْن حَيْدَة " فَعُرِفَ مِنْ هَذَا أَنَّ مُجَرَّدَ جَزْمِهِ بِالتَّعْلِيقِ لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى صِحَّةِ الْإِسْنَادِ إِلَّا إِلَى مَنْ عَلَّقَ عَنْهُ وَأَمَّا مَا فَوْقَهُ فَلَا يَدُلُّ وَقَدْ حَقَّقْت ذَلِكَ فِيمَا كَتَبْتُهُ عَلَى اِبْنِ الصَّلَاحِ وَذَكَرْتُ لَهُ أَمْثِلَةً وَشَوَاهِدَ لَيْسَ هَذَا مَوْضِع بَسْطِهَا .
فتح الباري/ 1/ 508/ الكتب العلمية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

169- سبب تسمية رجب
و قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ورجب مضر" سمي رجب رجبا لأنه كان يرجب: أي يعظم كذا قال الأصمعي والمفضل والفراء وقيل: لأن الملائكة تترجب للتسبيح والتحميد فيه وفي ذلك حديث مرفوع إلا أنه موضوع .وأما إضافته إلى مضر فقيل: لأن مضر كانت تزيد في تعظيمه واحترامه فنسب إليهم لذلك. وقيل: بل كانت ربيعة تحرم رمضان وتحرم مضر رجبا فلذلك سماه رجب مضر رجبا فلذلك سماه رجب مضر, وحقق ذلك بقوله الذي بين جمادى وشعبان وذكر بعضهم أن لشهر رجب أربعة عشر اسما: شهر الله ,ورجب ,ورجب مضر, ومنصل الأسنة ,والأصم ,والأصب, ومنفس ومطهر ,ومعلي, ومقيم ,وهرم ومقشقش ,ومبريء, وفرد, وذكر غيره: أن له سبعة عشر اسما فزاد: رجم بالميم ,ومنصل الآلة وهي الحربة ,ومنزع الأسنة.
لطائف المعارف/ 169/دار الفجر
- 170خاصية  العدد سبعة
وَأَمّا خَاصّيّةُ السّبْعِ فَإِنّهَا قَدْ وَقَعَتْ قَدْرًا وَشَرْعًا فَخَلَقَ اللّهُ عَزّ وَجَلّ السّمَاوَاتِ سَبْعًا وَالْأَرَضِينَ سَبْعًا وَالْأَيّامَ سَبْعًا وَالْإِنْسَانُ كَمُلَ خَلْقُهُ فِي سَبْعَةِ أَطْوَارٍ وَشَرَعَ اللّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ لِعِبَادِهِ الطّوَافَ سَبْعًا وَالسّعْيَ بَيْنَ الصّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ سَبْعًا وَرَمْيَ الْجِمَارِ سَبْعًا سَبْعًا وَتَكْبِيرَاتِ الْعِيدَيْنِ سَبْعًا فِي الْأُولَى . وَقَالَ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ مُرُوهُمْ بِالصّلَاةِ لِسَبْعٍ " وَإِذَا صَارَ لِلْغُلَامِ سَبْعُ سِنِينَ خُيّرَ بَيْنَ أَبَوَيْهِ " ..........و النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ فِي مَرَضِهِ أَنْ يُصَبّ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ سَبْعِ قِرَبٍ وَسَخّرَ اللّهُ الرّيحَ عَلَى قَوْمِ عَادٍ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَدَعَا النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ أَنْ يُعِينَهُ اللّهُ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ بِسَبْعٍ كَسَبْعِ يُوسُفَ وَمَثّلَ اللّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ مَا يُضَاعِفُ بِهِ صَدَقَةَ الْمُتَصَدّقِ بِحَبّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبّةٍ وَالسّنَابِلُ الّتِي رَآهَا صَاحِبُ يُوسُفَ سَبْعًا وَالسّنِينَ الّتِي زَرَعُوهَا دَأَبًا سَبْعًا وَتُضَاعَفُ الصّدَقَةُ إلَى سَبْعِمِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ إلَى أَضْعَافٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَيَدْخُلُ الْجَنّةَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمّةِ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا. فَلَا رَيْبَ أَنّ لِهَذَا الْعَدَدِ خَاصّيّةً لَيْسَتْ لِغَيْرِهِ وَالسّبْعَةُ جَمَعَتْ مَعَانِيَ الْعَدَدِ كُلّهِ وَخَوَاصّهُ فَإِنّ الْعَدَدَ شَفْعٌ وَوَتْرٌ . وَالشّفْعُ أَوّلٌ وَثَانٍ . وَالْوَتْرُ كَذَلِكَ فَهَذِهِ أَرْبَعُ مَرَاتِبَ شَفْعٌ أَوّلٌ وَثَانٍ . وَوَتْرٌ أَوّلٌ وَثَانٍ وَلَا تَجْتَمِعُ هَذِهِ الْمَرَاتِبُ فِي أَقَلّ مِنْ سَبْعَةٍ وَهِيَ عَدَدٌ كَامِلٌ جَامِعٌ لِمَرَاتِبِ الْعَدَدِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ أَعْنِي الشّفْعَ وَالْوَتْرَ........  ..
زاد المعاد / 4 /76/ الريان
171- على من كان يطلق السلف اسم الفقيه؟
بل لم يكن السلف يطلقون اسم الفقه الا على العلم الذي يصحبه العمل كما سئل سعد بن إبراهيم عن افقه اهل المدينة قال اتقاهم, وسأل فرقد السنجي الحسن البصري عن شيء فاجابه, فقال إن الفقهاء يخالفونك فقال الحسن ثكلتك امك فريقد وهل رأيت بعينيك فقيها ,إنما الفقيه الزاهد في الدنيا الراغب في الاخرة البصيربدينه المداوم على عبادة ربه الذي لا يهمز من فوقه ولا يسخر بمن دونه ولا يبتغى على علم علمه الله تعالى اجرا, وقال بعض السلف ان الفقيه من لم يقنط الناس من رحمة الله ولم يؤمنهم مكر الله ولم يدع القرآن رغبة عنه إلى ماسواه ,وقال ابن مسعود رضى الله عنه كفى بخشية الله علما وبالاغترار بالله جهلا.....
مفتاح دار السعادة/صفحة  1/319/ علي حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

172-  شبر من جهل خير من باع من حظوة
قال: الليث: رأيت أبا الزناد وخلفه ثلاثمائة تابع، من طالب علم وفقه وشعر وصنوف، ثم لم يلبث أن بقى وحده، وأقبلوا على ربيعة.
وكان ربيعة يقول: شبر من حظوة خير من باع من علم، 
قال الذهبي :اللهم اغفر لربيعة.بل شبر من جهل خير من باع من حظوة، فإن الحظوة وبال على العالم، والسلامة في الخمول، فنسأل الله المسامحة.
ميزان الإعتدال/ الذهبي/ ترجمة أبي الزناد
173- هل يشرع قول: لا حولَ ولا قوَّة إلا بالله عند المصيبة؟
قوله: «وحَوقَلَتُه في الحَيْعَلة» ، هذان مصدران مصنوعان ومنحوتان؛ لأنَّ الحَوقَلَة مصنوعة من «لا حولَ ولا قوَّة إلا بالله»، والحيعلة من «حيَّ على الصَّلاة» «حيّ على الفلاح»، فتقول إذا قال المؤذِّنُ: «حَيَّ على الصَّلاة»: لا حولَ ولا قوَّة إلا بالله، وإذا قال: «حَيَّ على الفلاح»: لا حولَ ولا قوَّة إلا بالله.
لو قال قائل: هل ابتُليتُ بمصيبة حتى أقول: لا حولَ ولا قوَّة إلا بالله؟ لأنَّ العامَّة عندهم أن الإنسان إذا أُصيب بمصيبة قال: «لا حولَ ولا قوَّة إلا بالله». والمشروع عند المصائب أن تقول: «إنَّا لله، وإنَّا إليه راجعون»، أما هذه الكلمة: «لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله» فهي مشروعة عند التحمُّل، وهي كلمة استعانة، وليست كلمة استرجاع.
الكتاب : الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع/باب الآذان/ شرح: وَحَوْقَلَتُهُ فِي الحَيْعَلَة.
المؤلف : محمد بن صالح بن محمد العثيمين
174- دفع شبهة :ما فائدة الدعاء إن كان المدعو به قد قدر
وههنا سؤال مشهور وهو ان المدعو به إن كان قد قدر لم يكن بد من وقوعه دعا به العبد أو لم يدع, وان لم يكن قد قدر لم يقع سواء سأله العبد أو لم يسأله, فظنت طائفة صحة هذا السؤال فتركت الدعاء وقالت لا فائدة فيه ,وهؤلاء مع فرط جهلهم وضلالهم متناقضون فإن اطرد مذهبهم لوجب تعطيل جميع الأسباب ,فيقال لأحدهم ان كان الشبع والري قد قدرا لك ,فلا لا بد من وقوعها أكلت أو لم تأكل ,وإن لم يقدرا لم يقعا أكلت أو لم تأكل, وإن كان الولد قدر لك فلابد منه وطأت الزوجة والامة أو لم تطأها وإن لم يقدر لم يكن فلا حاجة الى التزويج والتسري ,وهلم جرا فهل يقال هذا عاقل أو آدمي ,بل الحيوان البهيم مفطور على مباشرة الاسباب التي بها قوامه وحياته فالحيوانات أعقل وأفهم من هؤلاءالذين هم كالانعام بل هم أضل سبيلا, وتكايس بعضهم وقال الاشتغال بالدعاء من باب التعبد المحض يثيب الله عليه الداعي من غير أن يكون له تأثير في المطلوب بوجه ما ,ولا فرق عند هذا الكيس بين الدعاء والامساك عنه بالقلب واللسان في التأثير في حصول المطلوب وارتباط الدعاء عندهم به كارتباط السكوت ولا فرق ,وقالت طائفة أخري أكيس من هؤلاء بل الدعاء علامة مجردة نصبها الله سبحانه أمارة على قضاء الحاجة, فمتى وفق العبد للدعاء كان ذلك علامة له وأمارة على أن حاجته قد قضيت وهذا كما إذا رأيت غيما أسود باردا في زمن الشتاء فان ذلك دليل وعلامة على أنه يمطر, قالوا وهكذا حكم الطاعات مع الثواب والكفر والمعاصي مع العقاب هي أمارات محضة لوقوع الثواب والعقاب لانها أسباب له ,وهكذا عندهم الكسر مع الانكسار والحرق مع الاحراق والازهاق ومع القتل ليس شيء من ذلك سببا ألبتة ولا إرتباط بينه وبين ما يترتب عليه الا بمجرد الاقتران لا التأثير السببي, وخالفوا بذلك الحس والعقل والشرع والفطرة وسائر طوائف العقلاء ,بل أضحكوا عليهم العقلاء والصواب ان ههنا قسما ثالثا غير ما ذكره السائل ,وهو أن هذا المقدور قدر بأسباب ومن أسبابه الدعاء فلم يقدر مجردا عن سببه ولكن قدر بسببه فمتى أتي العبد بالسبب وقع المقدور ومتى لم يأت بالسبب انتفى المقدور وهذا كما قدر الشبع والري بالاكل والشرب وقدر الولد بالوطيء وقدر حصول الزرع بالبذر وقدر خروج نفس الحيوان بذبحه ,وكذلك قدر دخول الجنة بالاعمال ودخول النار بالاعمال وهذا القسم هو الحق وهذا الذي حرمه السائل ولم يوفق له وحينئذ فالدعاء من أقوى الاسباب فاذا قدر وقوع المدعو به بالدعاء لم يصح أن يقال لا فائدة في الدعاء كما لا يقال لا فائدة في الاكل والشرب وجميع الحركات والاعمال وليس شيء من الأسباب أنفع من الدعاء ولا أبلغ في حصول المطلوب.........
الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي (الداء والدواء)/ابن القيم / 22 / تحقيق علي حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

175- سبب فتنة عباد القبور
فإن قيل : فما الذي أوقع عباد القبور في الافتتان بها مع العلم بأن ساكنيها أموات, لا يملكون لهم ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياتا ولا نشورا
قيل : أوقعهم في ذلك أمور :
- منها : الجهل بحقيقة ما بعث الله به رسوله بل جميع الرسل : من تحقيق التوحيد وقطع أسباب الشرك فقل نصيبهم جدا من ذلك ودعاهم الشيطان إلى الفتنة ولم يكن  عندهم من العلم ما يبطل دعوته فاستجابوا له بحسب ما عندهم من الجهل وعصموا بقدر ما معهم من العلم .
-ومنها : أحاديث مكذوبة مختلقة وضعها أشباه عباد الأصنام : من المقابرية على رسول الله تناقض دينه وما جاء به كحديث : إذا أعيتكم الأمور فعليكم بأصحاب القبور وحديث : لو أحسن أحدكم ظنه بحجر نفعه وأمثال هذه الأحاديث التي هي مناقضة لدين الإسلام وضعها المشركون وراجت على أشباههم من الجهال الضلال والله بعث رسوله يقتل من حسن ظنه بالأحجار وجنب أمته الفتنة بالقبور بكل طريق. 
- ومنها : حكايات حكيت لهم عن تلك القبور : أن فلانا استغاث بالقبر الفلاني في شدة فخلص منها وفلانا دعاه أو دعا به في حاجة فقضيت له وفلانا نزل به ضر فاسترجى صاحب ذلك القبر فكشف ضره........
والنفوس مولعة بقضاء حوائجها وإزالة ضروراتها, ويسمع بأن قبر فلان ترياق مجرب, والشيطان له تلطف في الدعوة فيدعوهم أولا إلى الدعاء عنده, فيدعو العبد بحرقة وانكسار وذلة فيجيب الله دعوته لما قام بقلب, لا لأجل القبر فإنه لو دعاه كذلك في الحانة والخمارة والحمام والسوق أجابه, فيظن الجاهل أن للقبر تأثيرا في إجابة تلك الدعوة, والله سبحانه يجيب دعوة المضطر ولو كان كافرا, وقد قال تعالى : (كلا نمد هؤلاء وهؤلاء من عطاء ربك وما كان عطاء ربك محظورا)..........
تلخيص إغاثة اللهفان / علي حسن/282/ دار ابن الجوزي
176- فائدة في البول
قال ابن القيم عن شيخيه ابن تيمية
البول كاللبن في الضرع إن تركته قر وإن حلبته در 
 تلخيص إغاثة اللهفان / علي حسن/228/ دار ابن الجوزي
 177- خير أيام المسلم: هل هو يوم إسلامه أو يوم توبته؟
وَفِيهِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنّ خَيْرَ أَيّامِ الْعَبْدِ عَلَى الْإِطْلَاقِ وَأَفْضَلَهَا يَوْمَ تَوْبَتِهِ إلَى اللّهِ وَقَبُولِ اللّهِ تَوْبَتَهُ لِقَوْلِ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ أَبْشِرْ بِخَيْرِ يَوْمٍ مَرّ عَلَيْكَ مُنْذُ وَلَدَتْكَ أُمّكَ, فَإِنْ قِيلَ فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا الْيَوْمُ خَيْرًا مِنْ يَوْمِ إسْلَامِهِ ؟ قِيلَ هُوَ مُكَمّلٌ لِيَوْمِ إسْلَامِهِ وَمِنْ تَمَامِهِ فَيَوْمُ إسْلَامِهِ بِدَايَةُ سَعَادَتِهِ وَيَوْمُ تَوْبَتِهِ كَمَالُهَا وَتَمَامُهَا وَاَللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ .
زاد المعاد /468/ 3/ الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

178-  كيف نتعامل مع أوراق القرآن التي إذا لم تعد صالحة للقراءة؟
إذا احتيج إلى تعطيل بعض أوراق المصحف لبلًى ونحوه, فلا يجوز وضعها في شق أو غيره لأنه قد يسقط ويوطأ, ولا يجوز تمزيقها لما فيه من تقطيع الحروف وتفرقة الكلم وفي ذلك إزراء بالمكتوب 
كذا قال الحليمي .
قال: وله غسلها بالماء, وإن أحرقها بالنار فلا بأس, أحرق عثمان مصاحف كان فيها آيات وقراءات منسوخة ولم ينكر عليه .
وذكر غيره أن الإحراق أولى من الغسل لأن الغسالة قد تقع على الأرض .
وجزم القاضي حسين في تعليقه بامتناع الإحراق لأنه خلاف الاحترام والنووي بالكراهة .
وفي بعض كتب الحنفية أن المصحف إذا بلي لا يحرق, بل يحفر له في الأرض ويدفن ,وفيه وقفة لتعرضه للوطء بالأقدام .
الكتاب : الإتقان في علوم القرآن/الجزء4/ 447/تحقيق أحمد بن علي
المؤلف : عبد الرحمن بن الكمال جلال الدين السيوطي
179- صحابية جمعت القرآن
ظفرت بامرأة من الصحابيات جمعت القرآن لم يعدها أحد ممن تكلم في ,ذلك فأخرج ابن سعد في الطبقات أنبأنا الفضل بن دكين قال حدثنا الوليد بن عبد الله بن جميع قال حدثتني جدتي عن أم ورقة بنت عبد الله بن الحارث, وكان رسول الله يزورها ويسميها الشهيدة ,وكانت قد جمعت القرآن, أن رسول الله حين غزا بدرا قالت له أتأذن لي فأخرج معك أداوي جرحاكم وأمرض مرضاكم لعل الله يهدي لي شهادة, قال إن الله مهد لك شهادة ,وكان قد أمرها أن تؤم أهل دارها, وكان لها مؤذن فغمها غلام لها وجارية كانت دبرتهما, فقتلاها في إمارة عمر, فقال عمر صدق رسول الله كان يقول انطلقوا بنا نزور الشهيدة .
الكتاب : الإتقان في علوم القرآن/الجزء1/ 224/تحقيق أحمد بن علي
المؤلف : عبد الرحمن بن الكمال جلال الدين السيوطي
180- حفظ القرآن قبل طلب العلوم
أَنْبَأَنِي المُسَلَّمُ بنُ عَلاَّنَ، أَخْبَرَنَا الكِنْدِيُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْبَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ الخَطِيْبُ، أَخْبَرْنَا ابْنُ رِزْقٍ، وَأَبُو الفَرَجِ أَحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بنُ الحَسَنِ، قَالُوا:
أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بنُ كَامِلٍ القَاضِي، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو العَيْنَاءِ، قَالَ:
أَتَيْتُ عَبْدَ اللهِ بنَ دَاوُدَ، فَقَالَ: مَا جَاءَ بِكَ؟
قُلْتُ: الحَدِيْثُ.
قَالَ: اذْهَبْ، فَتَحفظ القُرْآنَ.
قُلْتُ: قَدْ حَفِظْتُ القُرْآنَ.
قَالَ: اقْرَأَ: {وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِم نَبَأَ نُوْحٍ...} [يُوْنُسُ: 71].
فَقَرَأْتُ العشْرَ حَتَّى أَنْفَذْتُهُ، فَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبِ الآنَ، فَتَعَلَّمِ الفَرَائِضَ.
قُلْتُ: قَدْ تَعَلَّمتُ الصُّلْبَ وَالجدَّ وَالكُبَرَ .
قَالَ: فَأَيُّمَا أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْكَ: ابْنُ أَخِيْكَ، أَوْ عَمُّكَ؟
قُلْتُ: ابْنُ أَخِي.
قَالَ: وَلِمَ؟
قُلْتُ: لأَنَّ أَخِي مِنْ أَبِي، وَعَمِّي مِنْ جَدِّي.
قَالَ: اذْهَبِ الآنَ، فَتَعَلَّمِ العَرَبِيَّةَ.
قَالَ: قَدْ عَلِمْتُهَا قَبْلَ هَذَيْنِ.
قَالَ: فَلِمَ قَالَ عُمَرُ -يَعْنِي حِيْنَ طُعِنَ-: يَا لَلَّهِ، يَا لِلْمُسْلِمِيْن  َ، لِمَ فَتَحَ تِلْكَ، وَكَسَرَ هَذِهِ؟
قُلْتُ: فَتَحَ تِلْكَ اللاَّمَ عَلَى الدُّعَاءِ، وَكَسَرَ هَذِهِ عَلَى الاسْتِغَاثَةِ وَالاسْتِنْصَار  ِ.
فَقَالَ: لَوْ حدَّثْتُ أَحَداً، لَحَدَّثْتُكَ 
سير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة الخُرَيْبِيُّ عَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ دَاوُدَ بنِ عَامِرِ بنِ رَبِيْعٍ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

181-  حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين.
قال الألباني:
باطل لا أصل له .
وقد أورده الغزالي في " الإحياء " ( 4 / 44 ) بلفظ : قال القائل الصادق : " حسنات الأبرار .. " ، قال السبكي ( 4 / 145 - 171 ) : ينظر إن كان حديثا ، فإن المصنف قال : قال القائل الصادق ، فينظر من أراد ................
.
قلت : ثم إن معنى هذا القول غير صحيح عندي ، لأن الحسنة لا يمكن أن تصير سيئة أبدا مهما كانت منزلة من أتى بها ، وإنما تختلف الأعمال باختلاف مرتبة الآتين بها إذا كانت من الأمور الجائزة التي لا توصف بحسن أو قبح ، مثل الكذبات الثلاث التي أتى بها إبراهيم عليه السلام ، فإنها جائزة لأنها كانت في سبيل الإصلاح ، ومع ذلك فقد اعتبرها إبراهيم عليه السلام سيئة ، واعتذر بسببها عن أن يكون أهلا لأن يشفع في الناس صلى الله عليه وعلى نبينا وسائر إخوانهما أجمعين وأما اعتبار الحسنة التي هي قربة إلى الله تعالى سيئة بالنظر إلى أن الذي صدرت منه من المقربين ، فمما لا يكاد يعقل ، ثم وقفت على كلام مطول في هذا الحديث لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قال فيه : هذا ليس محفوظا عمن قوله حجة ، لا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا عن أحد من سلف الأمة وأئمتها وإنما هو كلام لبعض الناس وله معنى صحيح وقد يحمل على معنى فاسد ، ثم أفاض في بيان ذلك فمن شاء الإطلاع عليه فليراجعه في رسالته في التوبة ( ص 251 - ص 255 ) من " جامع الرسائل " تحقيق صديقنا الدكتور محمد رشاد سالم رحمه الله تعالى .
الضعيفة /1/ 216/ المعارف
182- هل تشرع الإستعاذة قبل كلام غير الله؟قال ابن القيم:
ومنها : أن الاستعاذة قبل القراءة عنوان وإعلام بأن المأتى به بعدها القرآن ,ولهذا لم تشرع الاستعاذة بين يدي كلام غيره, بل الاستعاذة مقدمة وتنبيه للسامع أن الذي يأتي بعدها هو التلاوة فإذا سمع السامع الاستعاذة استعد لاستماع كلام الله تعالى ثم شرع ذلك للقارىء وإن كان وحده لما ذكرنا من الحكم وغيره.....
مختصر إغاثة اللهفان/ علي حسن /163/دار ابن الجوزي
183- الفرق بين الإستعاذة و اللياذ
والاستعاذة هي الالتجاء إلى الله والالتصاق بجنابه من شر كل ذي شر، والعياذة تكون لدفع الشر، واللياذ يكون لطلب جلب الخير كما قال المتنبي:
يا من ألوذ به فيما أؤمله ... ومن أعوذ به ممن أحاذره
لا يجبر الناس عظما أنت كاسره ... ولا يهيضون عظما أنت جابره
تفسير ابن كثير/1/ 20/ تحقيق هاني الحاج

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

184- سبب كثرة اختلاف الأقوال في التفاسير 
قال السيوطي
ثم ألف في التفسير خلائق فاختصروا الأسانيد ,ونقلوا الأقوال بترا ,فدخل من هنا الدخيل والتبس الصحيح بالعليل, ثم صار كل من يسنح له قول يورده ,ومن يخطر بباله شيء يعتمده ,ثم ينقل ذلك عنه من يجيء بعده ظانا أن له أصلا, غير ملتفت إلى تحرير ما ورد عن السلف الصالح ومن يرجع إليهم في التفسير ,حتى رأيت من حكى في تفسير قوله تعالى( غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين )نحو عشرة أقوال 
وتفسيرها باليهود والنصارى هو الوارد عن النبي صصص وجميع الصحابة والتابعين وأتباعهم حتى قال ابن أبي حاتم: لا أعلم في ذلك اختلافا بين المفسرين .
الكتاب : الإتقان في علوم القرآن/ 4/ 487/ تحقيق أحمد بن علي
المؤلف : عبد الرحمن بن الكمال جلال الدين السيوطي
185- لا يدرك الله بالحواسقال بكر أبو زيد
فائدة :تجد في عبارات من تكلم في الإيمان بالله- تعالى- قوله ( لا يدركه العقل بحواسه) أو ( لا يدرك الله بالحواس)و هي عبارات الجهمية يرمون بها إلى قصد نفي الرؤية, و إلى نفي سماع كلام الله , لمن كلمهم الله -سبحانه- من أنبيائه . و انظر في بسط هذه العبارة ( نقض الدارمي عل بشر المريسي).
تصحيح الدعاء/ 212/ العاصمة
186- العزلة دواء
قال ابن حزم:
من  جالس الناس لم يعدم هما يؤلم نفسه, وإثما يندم عليه في معاده, وغيظا ينضج كبده وذلا ينكس همته, فما الظن بعد بمن خالطهم وداخلهم, والعز والراحة والسرور والسلامة في الانفراد عنهم ,ولكن اجعلهم كالنار تدفأ بها ولا تخالطها.
و  لو لم يكن في مجالسة الناس إلا عيبان لكفيا:
أحدهما الاسترسال عند الأنس بالأسرار المهلكة القاتلة التي لولا المجالسة لم يبح بها البائح 
والثاني مواقعة الغيبة المهلكة في الآخرة 
فلا سبيل إلى السلامة من هاتين البليتين إلا بالانفراد عن المجالسة جملة.
الكتاب : الأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس/97/تحقيق عبد الحق التركماني/ دار ابن حزم
المؤلف : علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم الظاهري أبو محمد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

187- آخر الصحابة موتا
قال ابن حجر 
.........وَكَذَلِكَ وَقَعَ بِالِاسْتِقْرَا  ءِ فَكَانَ آخِرَ مَنْ ضُبِطَ أَمْرُهُ مِمَّنْ كَانَ مَوْجُودًا حِينَئِذٍ أَبُو الطُّفَيْل عَامِر بْن وَاثِلَةَ ، وَقَدْ أَجْمَعَ أَهْل الْحَدِيث عَلَى أَنَّهُ كَانَ آخِرَ الصَّحَابَة مَوْتًا ، وَغَايَة مَا قِيلَ فِيهِ إِنَّهُ بَقِيَ إِلَى سَنَةِ عَشْرٍ وَمِائَةٍ وَهِيَ رَأْس مِائَة سَنَة مِنْ مَقَالَة النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم .
الفتح/ 2/ 95/ دار الكتب العلمية
188- تفسير الصوفية
وأما كلام الصوفية في القرآن فليس بتفسير, قال ابن الصلاح في فتاويه وجدت عن الإمام أبي الحسن الواحدي المفسر أنه قال صنف أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي حقائق التفسير فإن كان قد اعتقد أن ذلك تفسيرا فقد كفر .
الإتقان للسيوطي/4/ 472/ تحقيق أحمد بن علي
189- تفسير لم يؤلف مثله
قال السيوطي
فإن قلت فأي التفاسير ترشد إليه وتأمر الناظر أن يعول عليه 
قلت تفسير الإمام أبي جعفر بن جرير الطبري الذي أجمع العلماء المعتبرون على أنه لم يؤلف في التفسير مثله, قال النووي في تهذيبه كتاب ابن جرير في التفسير لم يصنف أحد مثله
الإتقان للسيوطي/4/ 488/ تحقيق أحمد بن علي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

190- الصوفية يأخذون المعرفة من الرهبان
.....قال سمعت بقية بن الوليد يقول سمعت ابراهيم بن أدهم يقول: تعلمت المعرفة من راهب يقال له سمعان ,دخلت عليه في صومعته فقلت له :يا سمعان منذ كم أنت في صومعتك هذه 
قال: منذ سبعين سنة!!!!!!!
قلت :ما طعمك ؟
قال يا حنيفي وما دعاك إلى هذا.
قلت :أحببت أن أعلم.
قال :في كل ليلة حمصة !!!
قلت: فما الذي يهيج من قلبك حتى تكفيك هذه الحمصة .
قال: ترى الذين بحذائك .
قلت: نعم قال إنهم يأتونني في كل سنة يوما واحدا فيزينون صومعتي ويطوفون حولها يعظمونني بذلك, وكلما تثاقلت نفسي عن العبادة ذكَّرتها تلك الساعة فأنا أحتمل جهد سنة لعز ساعة فاحتمل يا حنيفي جهد ساعة لعز الأبد .
فوقر في قلبي المعرفة,
فقال أزيدك ,قلت نعم قال انزل عن الصومعة فنزلت فأدلى إلي ركوة فيها عشرون حمصة ,فقال لي أدخل الدير فقد رأوا ما أدليت إليك فلما دخلت الدير اجتمعت النصارى, فقالوا يا حنيفي ما الذي أدلى إليك الشيخ
قلت من قوته
قالوا وما تصنع به نحن أحق ساوم .
قلت عشرين دينارا فأعطوني عشرين دينارا فرجعت إلى الشيخ ,فقال أخطأت لو ساومتهم عشرين ألفا لأعطوك .هذا عز من لا يعبد فانظر كيف تكون بعز من تعبده يا حنيفي أقبل على ربك.
تلبيس إبليس/197/ هاني الحاج
191- ذهاب الاسلام على يدي اربعة اصناف من الناس
وقال محمد بن الفضل الصوفي الزاهد ذهاب الاسلام على يدي اربعة اصناف من الناس ,صنف لا يعملون بما يعلمون, وصنف يعملون بما لا يعلمون, وصنف لا يعملون ولا يعلمون ,وصنف يمنعون الناس من التعلم
قلت الصنف الاول من له علم بلا عمل فهو اضر شيء على العامة فإنه حجة لهم في كل نقيصة ومنحسة 
والصنف الثاني العابد الجاهل فإن الناس يحسنون الظن به لعبادته وصلاحه فيقتدون به على جهله وهذان الصنفان هما اللذان ذكرهما بعض السلف في قوله احذروا فتنة العالم الفاجر والعابد الجاهل فإن فتنتهما فتنة لكل مفتون فان الناس إنما يقتدون بعلمائهم وعبادهم, فإذا كان العلماء فجرة والعباد جهلة عمت المصيبة بهما وعظمت الفتنة على الخاصة والعامة.
والصنف الثالث الذين لا علم لهم ولا عملوا إنما هم كالانعام السائمة.
 والصنف الرابع نواب ابليس في الارض وهم الذي يثبطون الناس عن طلب العلم والتفقه في الدين فهؤلاء اضر عليهم من شياطين الجن فانهم يحولون بين القلوب وبين هدى الله وطريقه.
مفتاح دار السعادة/1/390/ علي حسن
192- هل يعد إجماع الخلفاء الأربعة إجماعا؟
وقد اختلف العلماء في إجماع الخُلفاء الأربعة : هل هو إجماعٌ ، أو حُجَّةٌ ، مع مخالفة غيرهم مِنَ الصَّحابة أم لا ؟ وفيه روايتان عن الإمام أحمد  ، وحكم أبو خازم الحنفي في زمن المعتضد بتوريث ذوي الأرحام ، ولم يعتدَّ بمن خالف الخُلفاء ، ونفذ حكمه بذلك في الآفاق .
ولو قال بعضُ الخلفاء الأربعة قولاً ، ولم يُخالفه منهم أحدٌ ، بل خالفه غيرُه من الصَّحابة ، فهل يقدم قولُه على قول غيره ؟ فيه قولان أيضاً للعلماء ، والمنصوصُ عن أحمد أنَّه يُقدمُ قوله على قولِ غيره من الصَّحابة ، وكذا ذكره الخطابيُّ  وغيره ، وكلامُ أكثرِ السَّلفِ يدلُّ على ذلك ، خصوصاً عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - ، فإنَّه روي عن النَّبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من وجوه أنَّه قال : (( إنَّ الله جعل الحقَّ على لسان عمرَ وقلبِه )) . وكان عمرُ بن عبد العزيز يتَّبع أحكامَه ، ويستدلُّ بقولِ النَّبيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (( إنَّ الله جعلَ الحقَّ على لسان عمرَ وقلبه )) ..............
جامع العلوم و الحكم/ الحديث 28

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

193- فوائد في معاملة الناس
قال ابن الجوزي:
العزلة عن الخلق سبب طيب العيش، ولابد من مخالطة بمقدار. فدار العدو واستمله، فربما كادك فأهلكك! وأحسن إلى من أساء إليك! واستعن على أمورك بالكتمان!
ولتكن الناس عندك معارف، فأما أصدقاء، فلا؛ لأن أعز الأشياء وجود صديق، ذاك أن الصديق يجب أن يكون في مرتبة مماثل، فإن صادفته عاميًّا، لم تنتفع به، لسوء أخلاقه، وقلة علمه وأدبه، وإن صادفت مماثلًا أو مقاربًا، حسدك، وإذا كان لك يقظة، تلمحت من أفعاله ما يدل على حسدك: {ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول} [محمد: 30]، وإذا أردت تأكيد ذلك، فضع عليه من يضعك عنده، فلا يخرج إليه إلا بما في قلبه.
فإن أردت العيش، فابعد عن الحسود؛ لأنه يرى نعمتك، فربما أصابها بالعين! فإن اضطررت إلى مخالطته، فلا تفش له سرك، ولا تشاوره، ولا يغرنك تملقه لك، ولا ما يظهره من الدين والتعبد، فإن الحسد يغلب الدين! وقد عرفت أن قابيل أخرجه الحسد إلى القتل! وأن إخوة يوسف باعوه بثمن بخس! وكان أبو عامر الراهب من المتعبدين العقلاء، وعبد الله بن أبي من الرؤساء، أخرجهما حسد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى النفاق، وترك الصواب.
ولا ينبغي أن تطلب لحاسدك عقوبة أكثر مما فيه، فإنه في أمر عظيم متصل، لا يرضيه إلا زوال نعمتك، وكلما امتدت، امتد عذابه، فلا عيش له! وما طاب عيش أهل الجنة إلا حين نزع الحسد والغل من صدورهم، ولولا أنه نزع، تحاسدوا، وتنغص عيشهم
صيد الخاطر/318/الكتاب العربي
194-  اشكال في التفل على اليسار في الصلاة
تَقَدَّمَ أَنَّ ظَاهِره اِخْتِصَاصه بِحَالَةِ الصَّلَاة ، فَإِنْ قُلْنَا : الْمُرَاد بِالْمَلَكِ الْكَاتِب فَقَدْ اسْتَشْكَلَ اِخْتِصَاصه بِالْمَنْعِ مَعَ أَنَّ عَنْ يَسَاره مَلَكًا آخَر ، وَأُجِيبَ بِاحْتِمَالِ اِخْتِصَاص ذَلِكَ بِمَلَكِ الْيَمِين تَشْرِيفًا لَهُ وَتَكْرِيمًا ، هَكَذَا قَالَهُ جَمَاعَة مِنْ الْقُدَمَاء وَلَا يَخْفَى مَا فِيهِ . وَأَجَابَ بَعْض الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ بِأَنَّ الصَّلَاة أُمُّ الْحَسَنَات الْبَدَنِيَّة فَلَا دَخْل لِكَاتِبِ السَّيِّئَات فِيهَا ، وَيَشْهَد لَهُ مَا رَوَاهُ اِبْن أَبِي شَيْبَة مِنْ حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة مَوْقُوفًا فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث قَالَ " وَلَا عَنْ يَمِينه ، فَإِنَّ عَنْ يَمِينه كَاتِبَ الْحَسَنَات " . وَفِي الطَّبَرَانِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث أَبِي أُمَامَةَ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث " فَإِنَّهُ يَقُوم بَيْن يَدَيْ اللَّه وَمَلَكه عَنْ يَمِينه وَقَرِينه عَنْ يَسَاره " ا ه . فَالتَّفْل حِينَئِذٍ إِنَّمَا يَقَع عَلَى الْقَرِين وَهُوَ الشَّيْطَان ، وَلَعَلَّ مَلَك الْيَسَار حِينَئِذٍ يَكُون بِحَيْثُ لَا يُصِيبهُ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، أَوْ أَنَّهُ يَتَحَوَّل فِي الصَّلَاة إِلَى الْيَمِين . وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَم .
فتح الباري/1/ 675/الكتب العلمية
195- متى تجوز المباهلة؟
وَمِنْهَا : أَنّ السّنّةَ فِي مُجَادَلَةِ أَهْلِ الْبَاطِلِ إذَا قَامَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ حُجّةُ اللّهِ وَلَمْ يَرْجِعُوا بَلْ أَصَرّوا عَلَى الْعِنَادِ ,أَنْ يَدْعُوَهُمْ إلَى الْمُبَاهَلَةِ وَقَدْ أَمَرَ اللّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ بِذَلِكَ رَسُولَهُ وَلَمْ يَقُلْ إنّ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لِأُمّتِك مِنْ بَعْدِك وَدَعَا إلَيْهِ ابْنُ عَمّهِ عَبْدُ اللّهِ بْنُ عَبّاسٍ لِمَنْ أَنْكَرَ عَلَيْهِ بَعْضَ مَسَائِلِ الْفُرُوعِ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِ الصّحَابَةُ , وَدَعَا إلَيْهِ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ سُفْيَانَ الثّوْرِيّ فِي مَسْأَلَةِ رَفْعِ الْيَدَيْنِ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ وَهَذَا مِنْ تَمَامِ الْحُجّةِ .
زاد المعاد/ 3/ 518 / الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

196- علامات حامل القرآن
قال ابن مسعود:
ينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يعرف بليله إذا الناس نائمون, وبنهاره إذا الناس مفطرون ,وبحزنه إذا الناس يفرحون, وببكائه إذا الناس يضحكون ,وبصمته إذا الناس يخوضون ,وبخشوعه إذا الناس يختالون ,وينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يكون باكيا محزونا حكيما حليما سكينا,ولا ينبغي لحامل القرآن ان يكون جافيا ولا غافلا ولا سخابا ولا صياحا ولا حديدا
الفوائد/ابن القيم/ من كلام ابن مسعود
197- علماء الآخرة و علماء الدنيا
تأملت التحاسد بين العلماء، فرأيت منشأه من حب الدنيا، فإن علماء الآخرة يتوادون، ولا يتحاسدون: كما قال عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {وَلا يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِمَّا أُوتُوا} "الحشر:9"، وقال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْأِيمَانِ وَلا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} "الحشر:10".
وقد كان أبو الدرداء يدعو كل ليلة لجماعة من إخوانه.
وقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لولد الشافعي: أبوك من الستة الذين أدعو لهم كل ليلة وقت السحر.
والأمر الفارق بين الفئتين: أن علماء الدنيا ينظرون إلى الرئاسة فيها، ويحبون كثرة الجمع والثناء، وعلماء الآخرة بمعزل من إيثار ذلك، وقد كانوا يتخوفونه، ويرحمون من بلي به.
وكان النَّخَعَيُّ لا يستند إلى سارية.
وقال علقمة: أكره أن يوطأ عقبي، ويقال علقمة. وكان بعضهم إذا جلس إليه أكثر من أربعة، قام عنهم. وكانوا يتدافعون الفتوى، ويحبون الخمول.
مثل القوم كمثل راكب البحر، وقد خبَّ، فعنده شغل إلى أن يوقن بالنجاة، وإنما كان بعضهم يدعو لبعض، ويستفيد منه؛ لأنهم ركب تصاحبوا فتوادوا، فالأيام والليالي مراحلهم إلى سفر الجنة.
صيد الخاطر
198- تَحِيّةُ الْمَسْجِدِ قَبْلَ السّلَامِ 
وَمِنْ هَدْيِهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ أَنّ الدّاخِلَ إلَى الْمَسْجِدِ يَبْتَدِئُ بِرَكْعَتَيْنِ تَحِيّةَ الْمَسْجِدِ ثُمّ يَجِيءُ فَيُسَلّمُ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ فَتَكُونُ تَحِيّةُ الْمَسْجِدِ قَبْلَ تَحِيّةِ أَهْلِهِ فَإِنّ تِلْكَ حَقّ اللّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَالسّلَامُ عَلَى الْخَلْقِ هُوَ حَقّ لَهُمْ وَحَقّ اللّهِ فِي مِثْلِ هَذَا أَحَقّ بِالتّقْدِيمِ بِخِلَافِ الْحُقُوقِ الْمَالِيّةِ فَإِنّ فِيهَا نِزَاعًا مَعْرُوفًا ، وَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُمَا حَاجَةُ الْآدَمِيّ , وَكَانَتْ عَادَةُ الْقَوْمِ مَعَهُ هَكَذَا ، يَدْخُلُ أَحَدُهُمْ الْمَسْجِدَ فَيُصَلّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثُمّ يَجِيءُ فَيُسَلّمُ عَلَى النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيثِ رِفَاعَةَ بْنِ رَافِعٍ أَنّ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ بَيْنَمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ يَوْمًا قَالَ رِفَاعَةُ وَنَحْنُ مَعَهُ إذْ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ كَالْبَدَوِيّ فَصَلّى ، فَأَخَفّ صَلَاتَهُ ثُمّ انْصَرَفَ فَسَلّمَ عَلَى النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ فَقَال النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَعَلَيْكَ فَارْجِعْ فَصَلّ فَإِنّكَ لَمْ تُصَلّ . .. وَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيثَ فَأَنْكَرَ عَلَيْهِ صَلَاتَهُ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِ تَأْخِيرَ السّلَامِ عَلَيْهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ إلَى مَا بَعْدَ الصّلَاةِ . وَعَلَى هَذَا : فَيُسَنّ لِدَاخِلِ الْمَسْجِدِ إذَا كَانَ فِيهِ جَمَاعَةٌ ثَلَاثُ تَحِيّاتٍ مُتَرَتّبَةٌ أَنْ يَقُولَ عِنْدَ دُخُولهِ بِسْمِ اللّهِ وَالصّلَاةُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللّهِ . ثُمّ يُصَلّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ تَحِيّةَ الْمَسْجِدِ . ثُمّ يُسَلّمُ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ .
زاد المعاد/2/ 319/ الريان

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان البيجائي

*قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله :*[ المجموع :4/ 447 ] *المسألة الرابعة يستحب أن يقف على الدرجة التي تلي المستراح كما ذكره المصنف، قال الشيخ أبو حامد فإن قيل قد روى أن أبا بكر نزل عن موقف النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *  درجة، وعمر درجة أخرى، وعثمان أخرى، ووقف علي رضي الله عنه في موقف النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *  قلنا كل منهم له قصد صحيح، وليس بعضهم حجة على بعض، واختار الشافعي وغيره موافقة النبي *  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *لعموم الأمر بالاقتداء به  صلى الله عليه وسلم*
هل هناك دليل على فعل الخلفاء الثلاث

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

199-بدعة مبنية على قياس فاسد
قال السيوطي :
عن  الإمام أحمد أنه منع من تكرير سورة الإخلاص عند الختم, لكن عمل الناس على خلافه!!!!
قال بعضهم والحكمة فيه ما ورد أنها تعدل ثلث القرآن فيحصل بذلك ختمة
فإن قيل فكان ينبغي أن تقرأ أربعا ليحصل له ختمتان
قلنا المقصود أن يكون على يقين من حصول ختمة إما التي قرأها وإما التي حصل ثوابها بتكرير السورة انتهى
قلت وحاصل ذلك يرجع إلى جبر ما لعله حصل في القراءة من خلل وكما قاس الحليمي التكبير عند الختم على التكبير عند إكمال رمضان فينبغي أن يقاس تكرير سورة الإخلاص على إتباع رمضان بست من شوال
الإتقان /1/ 325/ أحمد بن علي
200- أول القرآن نزولا
قال ابن القيم
... فَأَوّلُ مَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ { اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبّكَ الّذِي خَلَقَ } [ الْعَلَقُ 1 ] هَذَا قَوْلُ عَائِشَةَ وَالْجُمْهُورِ . وَقَالَ جَابِرٌ : أَوّلُ مَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ { يَا أَيّهَا الْمُدّثّرُ } وَالصّحِيحُ قَوْلُ عائِشَةَ لوُجُوهٍ 
أَحَدُهَا : أَنّ قَوْلَهُ مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنّهُ لَمْ يَقْرَأْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا . 
الثّانِي : الْأَمْرُ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فِي التّرْتِيبِ قَبْلَ الْأَمْرِ بِالْإِنْذَارِ فَإِنّهُ إذَا قَرَأَ فِي نَفْسِهِ أُنْذِرَ بِمَا قَرَأَهُ فَأَمَرَهُ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ أَوّلًا ثُمّ بِالْإِنْذَارِ بِمَا قَرَأَهُ ثَانِيًا .
الثّالِثُ أَنّ حَدِيثَ جَابِرٍ وَقَوْلُهُ أَوّلُ مَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ { يَا أَيّهَا الْمُدّثّرُ } قَوْلُ جَابِرٍ ,وَعَائِشَةُ أَخْبَرَتْ عَنْ خَبَرِهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ بِذَلِكَ .فقد نزل الْمَلَكِ عَلَيْهِ أَوّلًا قَبْلَ نُزُولِ يَا أَيّهَا الْمُدّثّرُ, فَإِنّهُ قَالَ: فَرَفَعْت رَأْسِي فَإِذَا الْمَلَكُ الّذِي جَاءَنِي بِحِرَاء ٍ فَرَجَعْت إلَى أَهْلِي فَقُلْت : زَمّلُونِي دَثّرُونِي فَأَنْزَلَ اللّهُ { يَا أَيّهَا الْمُدّثّرُ } وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ أَنّ الْمَلَكَ الّذِي جَاءَهُ بِحِرَاءٍ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْهِ { اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبّكَ الّذِي خَلَقَ } فَدَلّ حَدِيثِ جَابِرٍ عَلَى تَأَخّرِ نُزُولِ يَا أَيّهَا الْمُدّثّرُ وَالْحُجّةُ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ لَا فِي رَأْيِهِ وَاَللّهُ أَعْلَمُ .
زاد المعاد/1/ 55/ الريان
201- لماذا يحذف الفاعل من الجملة الفعلية؟
نائب الفاعل اسم مرفوع يقع بعد فعل مبني للمجهول و يحل محل الفاعل بعد حذفه , و حذف الفاعل يكون إما للعلم به, أو الجهل به, أو الخوف منه أو عليه.
ملخص قواعد اللغة العربية/ فؤاد نعمة/ 47

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

202-  تغميض العينين في الصلاة
.......وَالصّوَابُ أَنْ يُقَالَ إنْ كَانَ تَفْتِيحُ الْعَيْنِ لَا يُخِلّ بِالْخُشُوعِ فَهُوَ أَفَضْلُ وَإِنْ كَانَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْخُشُوعِ لِمَا فِي قِبْلَتِهِ مِنْ الزّخْرَفَةِ وَالتّزْوِيقِ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ مِمّا يُشَوّشُ عَلَيْهِ قَلْبَهُ فَهُنَالِكَ لَا يُكْرَهُ التّغْمِيضُ قَطْعًا وَالْقَوْلُ بِاسْتِحْبَابِه  ِ فِي هَذَا الْحَالِ أَقْرَبُ إلَى أُصُولِ الشّرْعِ وَمَقَاصِدِهِ مِنْ الْقَوْلِ بِالْكَرَاهَةِ وَاَللّهُ أَعْلَمُ .
زاد المعاد 
203- كيف يهرب الشيطان عند سماع الاذان ولا يهرب عند الصلاة و سماع القرآن؟
وَقَدْ اِخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاء فِي الْحِكْمَة فِي هُرُوب الشَّيْطَان عِنْدَ سَمَاع الْأَذَان وَالْإِقَامَة دُونَ سَمَاع الْقُرْآن وَالذِّكْرِ فِي الصَّلَاة ، فَقِيلَ يَهْرُب حَتَّى لَا يَشْهَد لِلْمُؤَذِّنِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَة ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَسْمَع مَدَى صَوْت الْمُؤَذِّن جِنّ وَلَا إِنْس إِلَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ كَمَا يَأْتِي بَعْدُ ، وَلَعَلَّ الْبُخَارِيّ أَشَارَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ بِإِيرَادِهِ الْحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور عَقِبَ هَذَا الْحَدِيث . وَنَقَلَ عِيَاض عَنْ بَعْض أَهْل الْعِلْم أَنَّ اللَّفْظ عَامٌّ وَالْمُرَاد بِهِ خَاصٌّ ، وَأَنَّ الَّذِي يَشْهَد مَنْ تَصِحّ مِنْهُ الشَّهَادَة كَمَا سَيَأْتِي الْقَوْل فِيهِ فِي الْبَاب الَّذِي بَعْدَهُ . وَقِيلَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ خَاصٌّ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ فَأَمَّا الْكُفَّار فَلَا تُقْبَل لَهُمْ شَهَادَة ، وَرَدّهُ لِمَا جَاءَ مِنْ الْآثَار بِخِلَافِهِ ، وَبَالَغَ الزَّيْنُ بْن الْمُنِير فِي تَقْرِير الْأَوَّل وَهُوَ مَقَامُ اِحْتِمَالٍ ، وَقِيلَ يَهْرُبُ نُفُورًا عَنْ سَمَاع الْأَذَان ثُمَّ يَرْجِع مُوَسْوِسًا لِيُفْسِدَ عَلَى الْمُصَلِّي صَلَاتَهُ ، فَصَارَ رُجُوعه مِنْ جِنْس فِرَاره ، وَالْجَامِع بَيْنَهُمَا الِاسْتِخْفَاف . وَقِيلَ لِأَنَّ الْأَذَان دُعَاء إِلَى الصَّلَاة الْمُشْتَمِلَة عَلَى السُّجُود الَّذِي أَبَاهُ وَعَصَى بِسَبَبِهِ ، وَاعْتُرِضَ بِأَنَّهُ يَعُود قَبْلَ السُّجُود ، فَلَوْ كَانَ هَرَبُهُ لِأَجْلِهِ لَمْ يَعُدْ إِلَّا عِنْدَ فَرَاغِهِ ، وَأُجِيبَ بِأَنَّهُ يَهْرُبُ عِنْدَ سَمَاع الدُّعَاء بِذَلِكَ لِيُغَالِط نَفْسه بِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُخَالِف أَمْرًا ثُمَّ يَرْجِع لِيُفْسِدَ عَلَى الْمُصَلِّي سَجْدَهُ الَّذِي أَبَاهُ ، وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا يَهْرُب لِاتِّفَاقِ الْجَمِيع عَلَى الْإِعْلَان بِشَهَادَةِ الْحَقّ وَإِقَامَة الشَّرِيعَة ، وَاعْتُرِضَ بِأَنَّ الِاتِّفَاق عَلَى ذَلِكَ حَاصِل قَبْلَ الْأَذَان وَبَعْدَهُ مِنْ جَمِيع مَنْ يُصَلِّي ، وَأُجِيبَ بِأَنَّ الْإِعْلَان أَخَصُّ مِنْ الِاتِّفَاق فَإِنَّ الْإِعْلَان الْمُخْتَصّ بِالْأَذَانِ لَا يُشَارِكُهُ فِيهِ غَيْرُهُ مِنْ الْجَهْر بِالتَّكْبِيرِ وَالتِّلَاوَة مَثَلًا ، وَلِهَذَا قَالَ لِعَبْدِ اللَّه بْنِ زَيْد " أَلْقِهِ عَلَى بِلَال فَإِنَّهُ أَنْدَى صَوْتًا مِنْك " أَيْ أَقْعَدُ فِي الْمَدّ وَالْإِطَالَة وَالْإِسْمَاع لِيَعُمَّ الصَّوْتُ وَيَطُولَ أَمَدُ التَّأْذِين فَيَكْثُرَ الْجَمْعُ وَيَفُوتُ عَلَى الشَّيْطَان مَقْصُوده مِنْ إِلْهَاءِ الْآدَمِيِّ عَنْ إِقَامَة الصَّلَاة فِي جَمَاعَة أَوْ إِخْرَاجهَا عَنْ وَقْتهَا أَوْ وَقْت فَضِيلَتهَا فَيَفِرَّ حِينَئِذٍ ، وَقَدْ يَيْأَس عَنْ أَنْ يَرُدَّهُمْ عَمَّا أَعْلَنُوا بِهِ ثُمَّ يَرْجِع لِمَا طُبِعَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْأَذَى وَالْوَسْوَسَة . وَقَالَ اِبْن الْجَوْزِيّ : عَلَى الْأَذَان هَيْبَةٌ يَشْتَدّ اِنْزِعَاجُ الشَّيْطَان بِسَبَبِهَا ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَكَاد يَقَعُ فِي الْأَذَان رِيَاء وَلَا غَفْلَةٌ عِنْدَ النُّطْق بِهِ ، بِخِلَافِ الصَّلَاة فَإِنَّ النَّفْس تَحْضُرُ فِيهَا فَيَفْتَحُ لَهَا الشَّيْطَان أَبْوَاب الْوَسْوَسَة . وَقَدْ تَرْجَمَ عَلَيْهِ أَبُو عَوَانَةَ " الدَّلِيل عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُؤَذِّن فِي أَذَانه وَإِقَامَته مَنْفِيٌّ عَنْهُ الْوَسْوَسَة وَالرِّيَاء لِتَبَاعُدِ الشَّيْطَان مِنْهُ " وَقِيلَ لِأَنَّ الْأَذَان إِعْلَام بِالصَّلَاةِ الَّتِي هِيَ أَفْضَل الْأَعْمَال بِأَلْفَاظٍ هِيَ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الذِّكْرِ لَا يُزَادُ فِيهَا وَلَا يُنْقَصُ مِنْهَا ، بَلْ تَقَع عَلَى وَفْقِ الْأَمْر ، فَيَفِرَّ مِنْ سَمَاعهَا . وَأَمَّا الصَّلَاة فَلِمَا يَقَعُ مِنْ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ النَّاس فِيهَا مِنْ التَّفْرِيطِ فَيَتَمَكَّنُ الْخَبِيثُ مِنْ الْمُفَرِّطِ ، فَلَوْ قُدِّرَ أَنَّ الْمُصَلِّيَ وَفَّى بِجَمِيعِ مَا أُمِرَ بِهِ فِيهَا لَمْ يُقَرَّ بِهِ إِذَا كَانَ وَحْدَهُ وَهُوَ نَادِر ، وَكَذَا إِذَا اِنْضَمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَكُون أَنْدَرَ ، أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ اِبْن أَبِي جَمْرَة نَفَعَ اللَّه بِبَرَكَتِهِ .
فتح الباري/ 2/  110/ الكتب العلمية
204- كيف عبدت  الأصنام؟
سئل سفيان بن عيينة كيف عبدت العرب الحجارة والأصنام فقال أصل عبادتهم الحجارة إنهم قالوا البيت حجر فحيث ما نصبنا حجرا فهو بمنزلة البيت ,وقال أبو معشر كان كثير من أهل الهند يعتقد الربوبية ويقرون بأن لله تعالى ملائكة, إلا إنهم يعتقدونه صورة كأحسن الصور ,وأن الملائكة أجسام حسان وإنه سبحانه وتعالى وملائكته محتجبون بالسماء فاتخذوا أصناما على صورة الله سبحانه عندهم وعلى صور الملائكة فعبدوها وقربوا لها لموضع المشابهة على زعمهم وقيل لبعضهم أن الملائكة والكواكب والأفلاك أقرب الأجسام إلى الخالق فعظموها وقربوا لها ثم عملوا الأصنام.
تلبيس إبليس/ 77/ التوفيقية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

205- أثقل لباس في العالم!!!!
قال ابن الجوزي
فصل: قال المصنف : وفي الصوفية من يرقع المرقعة حتى تصير كثيفة خارجة عن الحد. أخبرنا أبو منصور القزاز قال أخبرنا أحمد بن علي بن ثابت نا القاضي أبو محمد الحسن بن رامين الأسد آبادى نا أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد الشيرازي نا جعفر الخالدي ثنا بن خباب أبو الحسين صاحب ابن الكريني :قال أوصى لي ابن الكريني بمرقعته فوزنت فردة كُم من أكمامها فاذا فيه أحد عشر رطلا!!! قال جعفر وكانت المرقعات تسمى في ذلك الوقت الكيل.
تلبيس إبليس/ تلبيس إبليس على الصوفية في لباسهم
قال صاحب الموضوع:
إذا كان الرطل يقرب 1/2 كيلو غرام , الكمان =11 كلوغرام. المرقعة حوالي 30كيلو غرام 
لا أدري كيف كان يمشي صاحب هذه المرقعة
206- الروافض لا يكونون إلا أعوانا لأعداء الإسلام
قال ابن القيم
ولهذا تجد الرافضة ابعد الناس من الاخلاص اغشهم للائمة والأمة واشدهم بعدا عن جماعة المسلمين ,فهؤلاء اشد الناس غلا وغشا بشهادة الرسول صصص  والأمة عليهم وشهادتهم على انفسهم بذلك ,فإنهم لايكونون قط الا اعوانا وظهرا على اهل الاسلام فاي عدو قام للمسلمين كانوا اعوان ذلك العدو وبطانته ,وهذا امر قد شاهدته الامة منهم, ومن لم يشاهد فقد سمع منه ما يصم الاذان ويشجي القلوب...
مفتاح دار السعادة/ 1/ 278/علي حسن
207- تعظيم الشخص لا يعني عدم تبيين خطأه
ولقد كان جماعة من المحققين لا يبالون بمعظم في النفوس إذا حاد عن الشريعة، بل يوسعونه لومًا، فنقل عن أحمد أنه قال له المروزي: ما تقول في النكاح؟ فقال: سنة النبي صصص. فقال: فقد قال إبراهيم. قال: فصاح بي، وقال: جئتنا بِبُنَيَّاتِ الطريق؟.
وقيل له: إن سَرِيًّا السقطي قال: لما خلق الله تعالى الحروف، وقف الألف، وسجدت الباء.. فقال: نَفِّرُوا الناس عنه.
واعلم أن المحقق لا يهوله اسم معظم، كما قال رجل لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: أتظن أنا نظن أن طلحة والزبير كان على الباطل؟ فقال له: إن الحق لا يعرف بالرجال، اعرف الحق، تعرف أهله.
ولعمري، إنه قد وقر في النفوس تعظيم أقوام، فإذا نقل عنهم شيء،فسمعه جاهل بالشرع، قبله، لتعظيمهم في نفسه، كما ينقل عن أبي يزيد: أنه قال: تراعنت علي نفسي، فحلفت لا أشرب الماء سنة. وهذا إذا صح عنه، كان خَطَأً قَبِيْحًا، وزلةً فاحشةً؛ لأن الماء ينفذ الأغذية إلى البدن، ولا يقوم مقامه شيء؛ فإذا لم يشرب، فقد سعى في أذى بدنه، وقد كان يستعذب الماء لرسول الله صصص.
أفترى هذا فعل من يعلم أن نفسه ليست له، وأنه لا يجوز التصرف فيها إلا عن إذن مالكه؟!
صيد الخاطر/ 72/ الكتاب العربي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

208- جَمع الْقُرْآن لِأُصُولِ الطّبّ 
وَأُصُولُ الطّبّ ثَلَاثَةٌ : الْحِمْيَةُ وَحِفْظُ الصّحّةِ وَاسْتِفْرَاغُ الْمَادّةِ الْمُضِرّةِ, وَقَدْ جَمَعَهَا اللّهُ تَعَالَى لَهُ وَلِأُمّتِهِ فِي ثَلَاثَةِ مَوَاضِعَ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ, فَحَمَى الْمَرِيضَ مِنْ اسْتِعْمَالِ الْمَاءِ خَشْيَةً مِنْ الضّرَرِ فَقَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لَامَسْتُمُ النّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيّبًا } [ النّسَاءُ 43 وَالْمَائِدَةُ 6 ] فَأَبَاحَ التّيَمّمَ لِلْمَرِيضِ حِمْيَةً لَهُ كَمَا أَبَاحَهُ لِلْعَادِمِ وَقَالَ فِي حِفْظِ الصّحّةِ { فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدّةٌ مِنْ أَيّامٍ أُخَرَ } [ الْبَقَرَةُ 184 ] فَأَبَاحَ لِلْمُسَافِرِ الْفِطْرَ فِي رَمَضَانَ حِفْظًا لِصِحّتِهِ لِئَلّا يَجْتَمِعَ عَلَى قُوّتِهِ الصّوْمُ وَمَشَقّةُ السّفَرِ فَيُضْعِفُ الْقُوّةَ وَالصّحّةَ . وَقَالَ فِي الِاسْتِفْرَاغِ فِي حَلْقِ الرّأْسِ لِلْمُحْرِمِ { فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ } [ الْبَقَرَةُ 196 ] فَأَبَاحَ لِلْمَرِيضِ وَمَنْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ أَنْ يَحْلِقَ رَأْسَهُ وَيَسْتَفْرِغَ الْمَوَادّ الْفَاسِدَةَ وَالْأَبْخِرَةَ الرّدِيئَةَ الّتِي تَوَلّدَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَمْلُ كَمَا حَصَلَ لِكَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ أَوْ تَوَلّدَ عَلَيْهِ الْمَرَضُ وَهَذِهِ الثّلَاثَةُ هِيَ قَوَاعِدُ الطّبّ 
زاد المعاد
209- أكثر الجهل إنما يقع في النفي  لا في الإثبات
.......واعلم أن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

210- أأنثر درا بين سارحة النعم؟؟؟
رَوَى أَبُو الشَّيْخِ الحَافِظُ، وَغَيْرُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ وَجْهٍ: أَنَّ الشَّافِعِيَّ لَمَّا دَخَلَ مِصْرَ أتَاهُ جِلَّةُ أَصْحَابِ مَالِكٍ، وَأقبلُوا عَلَيْهِ، فَلَمَّا أَنْ رَأَوهُ يُخَالِفُ مَالِكاً، وَيَنْقُضُ عَلَيْهِ، جَفَوهُ، وَتَنَكَّرُوا لَهُ، فَأَنْشَأَ يَقُوْلُ:
أَأَنْثُرُ دُرّاً بَيْنَ سَارِحَةِ النَّعَمْ ... وَأَنْظِمُ مَنْثُوراً لِرَاعِيَةِ الغَنَمْ
لَعَمْرِي لَئِنْ ضُيِّعْتُ فِي شَرِّ بَلْدَةٍ ... فلَسْتُ مُضِيعاً بَينَهُمْ غُرَرَ الحِكَمْ
فَإِنْ فَرَّجَ اللهُ اللَّطِيْفُ بِلُطْفِهِ ... وَصَادَفْتُ أَهْلاً لِلْعُلُومِ وَلِلحِكَمْ
بَثَثْتُ مُفِيداً وَاسْتفَدْتُ وِدَادَهُم ... وَإِلاَّ فَمَخْزُونٌ لَدَيَّ وَمُكْتَتَمْ
وَمَنْ مَنَحَ الجُهَّالَ عِلْماً أَضَاعَهُ ... وَمَنْ مَنَعَ المُسْتَوْجِبِي  نَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمْ
وَكَاتِمُ عِلْمِ الدِّيْنِ عَمَّنْ يُرِيْدُهُ ... يَبُوءُ بِإِثْمٍ زَادَ وَآثِمٍ إِذَا كَتَمْسير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة الشافعي
211- ماء زمزم لما شرب له
حدثنا الحميدي قال كنا عن سفيان بن عيينة فحدثنا بحديث زمزم أنه لما شرب له, فقام رجل من المجلس ثم عاد ,فقال له أبا محمد أليس الحديث بصحيح الذي حدثنا به في زمزم أنه لما شرب له.
فقال سفيان نعم.
فقال أني قد شربت الآن دلوا من زمزم على أن تحدثني بمائة حديث فقال سفيان أقعد فحدثه بمائة حديث.
الأذكياء/158/مؤسسة الحسنى
212- الإفراط في إخراج الحروف 
فصل: وقد لبس إبليس على بعض المصلين في مخارج الحروف فتراه يقول الحمد الحمد فيخرج باعادة الكلمة عن قانون أدب الصلاة, وتارة يلبس عليه في تحقيق التشديد, وتارة في إخراج ضاد المغضوب ,ولقد رأيت من يقول المغضوب فيخرج بصاقة مع إخراج الضاد لقوة تشديده وإنما المراد تحقيق الحرف فحسب ,وإبليس يخرج هؤلاء بالزيادة عن حد التحقيق ويشغلهم بالمبالغة في الحروف عن فهم التلاوة وكل هذه الوساوس من إبليس
تلبيس إبليس/ تلبيس إبليس في الصلاة
قال السيوطي:
كيفيات القراءة ثلاث 
أحدها التحقيق وهو إعطاء كل حرف حقه من إشباع المد وتحقيق الهمزة وإتمام الحركات وإعتماد الإظهار والتشديدات وبيان الحروف وتفكيكها وإخراج بعضها من بعض بالسكت والترتيل والتؤدة وملاحظة الجائز من الوقوف بلا قصر ولا اختلاس ولا إسكان محرك ولا إدغامه وهو يكون لرياضة الألسن وتقويم الألفاظ ويستحب الأخذ به على المتعلمين من غير أن يتجاوز فيه إلى حد الإفراط بتوليد الحروف من الحركات وتكرير الراءات وتحريك السواكن وتطنين النونات بالمبالغة في الغنات
 كما قال حمزة لبعض من سمعه يبالغ في ذلك أما علمت أن ما فوق البياض برص وما فوق الجعودة قطط وما فوق القراءة ليس بقراءة 
الإتقان/ فصل :كيفيات القراءة ثلاث

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

216- معنى المقامة
المقامة كلمة استعملت في القديم بمعنى مجلس القبيلة أي المقام ,و بمعنى القبيلة أيضا , و المقامة لغة من القيام . و في العصر العباسي كانت بمعنى أن يقف خطيب أو واعظ بين يدي  خليفة أو أمير فيلقي عظته , و صارت في العصر العباسي تعني محاضرة أو حديثا سواء قام المحدث أم قعد.
و أول كتاب في المقامات هو مقامات بديع الزمان الهمداني و كان قصده أن يلقي درسا في علوم اللغة و الأدب بأسلوب مشوق يشوبه المرح . و قد استوحى ذلك من الجاحظ و غيره , و من ابن دردير الذي كتب أربعين حديثا شيقا في تعليم اللغة و سار على خطى بديع الزمان الحريري صاحب المقامات
مقدمة الناشر لكتاب مقامات الحريري/ دار الرشاد الحديثية
217- هل يشرع تشميت العاطس بعد ثلاث مرات؟
......فَإِنْ قِيلَ إذَا كَانَ بَهْ زُكَامٌ فَهُوَ أَوْلَى أَنْ يُدْعَى لَهُ مِمّنْ لَا عِلّةَ بِهِ ؟ قِيلَ يُدْعَى لَهُ كَمَا يُدْعَى لِلْمَرِيضِ وَمَنْ بِهِ دَاءٌ وَوَجَعٌ . وَأَمّا سُنّةُ الْعُطَاسِ الّذِي يُحِبّهُ اللّهُ وَهُوَ نِعْمَةٌ وَيَدُلّ عَلَى خِفّةِ الْبَدَنِ وَخُرُوجِ الْأَبْخِرَةِ الْمُحْتَقِنَةِ فَإِنّمَا يَكُونُ إلَى تَمَامِ الثّلَاثِ وَمَا زَادَ عَلَيْهَا يُدْعَى لِصَاحِبِهِ بِالْعَافِيَةِ . وَقَوْلُهُ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ الرّجُلُ مَزْكُومٌ تَنْبِيهٌ عَلَى الدّعَاءِ لَهُ بِالْعَافِيَةِ لِأَنّ الزّكْمَةَ عِلّةٌ ,وَفِيهِ اعْتِذَارٌ مِنْ تَرْكِ تَشْمِيتِهِ بَعْدَ الثّلَاثِ وَفِيهِ تَنْبِيهٌ لَهُ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْعِلّةِ لِيَتَدَارَكَهَ  ا وَلَا يُهْمِلُهَا ، فَيَصْعُبُ أَمْرُهَا ، فَكَلَامُهُ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ كُلّهُ حِكْمَةٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَعِلْمٌ وَهُدًى .
زاد المعاد/2/ 334/ الريان
218- التثاقل على العبادة
قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في كلامه على مظاهر القوة عند شيخ الإسلام
قوته في تعبده , و تألهه و مداومته الذكر , و الاورادج , لا يشغله عن هذا شاغل , و لا يصرفه صارف 
فأين من يظهر القوة في الحق و إذا حضرت العبادات تثاقلت أعضاؤه , و أصيب بالخمول , على حد ما ذكره الإمام الشافعي من العجائب التي شهدها و عد منها : أنه راى مغنيا يعلم الجواري الغناء و عمره 90 عاما و هو قائم فإذا حضر وقت الصلاة , صلى و هو جالس!!!!
المداخل إلى آثار شيخ الإسلام/ 23/عالم الفوائد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

219- الإسناد خصيصة لأمة محمد 
و هنا يمتاز الإسلام باستعمال الإسناد منذ فجر تاريخه في ذكر الأحكام و الشرائع التي ورثها الرسول صصص جيلا بعد جيل , فالإسلام الذي وصل إلينا في عقيدته و أحكامه , هو الإسلام نفسه الذي كان عل عهد صاحب الشريعة صصص, فبينما لا نجد للأديان السابقة سندا متصلا إلى أصحابها , فكتاب اليهود - و هو التوراة بجميع أقسامها- ليس له سند متصل من عزرا الكاهن الذي استطاع إعادة كتابة التوراة -بعد غارة بختنصر- إلى نبي الله موسى صصص, و بينهما أكثر من 7 قرون , إذ يؤكد مؤرخو النصارى أن عزرا الكاهن كان في حدود عام 458 قبل الميلاد , و موسى صصص في القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد
و إذا نظرنا إل كتب النصارى فإننا نكتفي بأن نقول : بأن أقرب كتاب بعهد المسيح صصص هو كتاب مرقس الذي ألفه في حدود 65 إلى 70 م , على حد زعمهم و لكن لم تشتهر هذه الكتب عند النصارى إلا في القرن الثاني الميلادي ........
دراسات في اليهودية و المسيحية و أديان الهند / ضياء الرحمان الأعظمي / 19/ الرشد
220- عقيدة النرفاناإن نزعة التشاؤم في الحياة غلبت على الفلسفات الهندية فاحتاج علماؤهم إل عقيدة النرفانا للتخلص من هذا التشاؤم و معنى النرفانا النجاة وهي حالة الروح التي بقيت صالحة في دورات تناسخية متعاقبة و لم تعد تحتاج إلى تناسخ جديد فيحصل له النرفانا ( النجاة) من الجولان و تتحد الروح بالخالق....
دراسات في اليهودية و المسيحية و أديان الهند / ضياء الرحمان الأعظمي / 733/ الرشد
221- سوء الخاتمةقال عبد الحق الإشبيلي : إن سوء الخاتمة لا يكون لمن استقام ظاهره و صلح باطنه ما سمع بهذا قط , ولا علم به و الحمد لله , و إنما يكون لمن كان له فساد في العقل , و إصرار على الكبائر , و إقدام على العظائم , أو لمن كان مستقيما ثم تغير حاله و خرج عن سننه و أخذ في غير طريقه , فيكون عمله ذلك سببا لسوء خاتمته و شؤم عاقبته و العياذ بالله
الإعتصام / الشاطبي / مشهور حسن/ 1/ 221

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

222- ما ألفه شيخ الإسلام في قعدة واحدة
قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد
.....و ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى أنه كتب ( العقيدة الواسطية) و هو قاعد بعد العصر
و ذكر فيها أيضا أنه كتب (السياسة الشرعية ) في ليلة واحدة.
و ذكر تلميذه الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي في العقود الدرية أنه أملى ( الحموية ) بين الظهرين سنة 698 , أي و عمره 37 سنة.
و هذه الأمثلة غاية في سرعة التأليف , و قوة الحافظة , و هي في عصرنا  تدرس في المعاهد و الجامعات , و لحقها من الشروح و التعليقات الخير الكثير
المداخل إلى آثار شيخ الإسلام/ بكر أبو زيد/ 26/ دار عالم الفوائد
223- بعد 6 قرون برت يمين ابن مري
قال ابن مري:
((و و الله - إن شاء الله- ليقيمن الله سبحانه لنصر هذا الكلام - كلام شيخ الإسلام- ونشره و تدوينه , و استخراج مقاصده و استحسان غرائبه و عجائبه , رجالا هم إلى الآن في أصلاب آبائهم ....)) انتهى.
و قد برت يمين ابن مري - بحمد الله و منته- فقام الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن قاسم المتوفى سنة 1392- رحمه الله تعالى- بمساعدة ابنه محمد المتوفى 1421 بعد نحو 6 قرون بهذه المهمة الجليلة في (( مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية))
المداخل إلى آثار شيخ الإسلام/ بكر أبو زيد /92/ دار عالم الفوائد
224- وافق شن طبقة
قال الشرقي بن القطامي: كان رجل من دهاة العرب وعقلائهم، يقال له " شن " فقال: والله لأطوفن حتى أجد امرأة مثلي أتزوجها. فبينما هو في بعض مسير إذا وافقه رجل في الطريق فسأله شن: أين تريد؟ فقال: موضع كذا، يريد القرية التي يقصدها شن، فوافقه حتى أخذا في مسيرهما قال له شن: أتحملني أم أحملك؟ فقال له الرجل: يا جاهل أنا راكب وأنت راكب، فكيف أحملك أو تحملني؟ فسكت عنه شن، وسارا حتى إذا قربا من القرية إذا بزرع قد استحصد، فقال شن: أترى هذا الزرع أكل أم لا؟ فقال له الرجل: يا جاهل ترى نبتاً مستحصداً فتقول أكل أم لا؟ فسكت عنه شن حتى إذا دخلا القرية لقيتهما جنازة فقال شن: أترى صاحب هذا النعش حياً أو ميتاً؟ فقال له الرجل: ما رأيت أجهل منك، ترى جنازة تسأل عنها أميت صاحبها أم حي؟ فسكت عنه شن فأراد مفارقته، فأبى الرجل أن يتركه حتى يصير به إلى منزله؛ فمضى معه فكان للرجل بنت يقال لها طبقة، فلما دخل عليها أبوها سألته عن ضيفه فأخبرها بمرافقته إياه، وشكا إليها جهله وحدثها بحديثه، فقالت: يا أبت ما هذا بجاهل. أما قوله " أتحملني أم أحملك " فأراد أتحدثني أم أحدثك حتى نقطع طريقنا. وأما قوله " أترى هذا الزرع أكل أم لا " فأراد، هل باعه أهله فأكلوا ثمنه أم لا. وأما قوله في الجنازة فأراد، هل ترك عقباً يحيا بهم ذكره أم لا. فخرج الرجل فقعد مع شن فحادثه ساعة ثم قال: أتحب أن أفسر لك ما سألتني عنه؟ قال: نعم فسره. قال شن: ما هذا من كلامك، فأخبرني عن صاحبه. قال: ابنة لي. فخطبها إليه فزوجه إياها وحملها إلى أهله، فلما رأوها قالوا: رافق شن طبقة فذهبت مثلاً.
يضرب للمتوافقين.
مجمع الأمثال / الميداني/ما أوله واو

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

225- ابن الكتبيحكي العبدوسي أن والد السيوطي , و هو من أهل العلم, أمر زوجته أن تأتيه بكتاب من بين الكتب , فذهبت لتأتي به فجاءها المخاض و هي بين الكتب فوضعته ( السيوطي), فكان يلقب بابن الكتب.
وصول الأماني بأصول التهاني/ السيوطي/ تحقيق علي بن سالم عودة/8/مكتبة ابن عباس

226- الحافظ ابن عبد البر مكث في تأليف التمهيد 30 سنة
.......و قد مكث في تأليفه 30 عاما و نظم في ذلك أبياتا قال فيها:
سمير فؤادي مذ ثلاثين حجـة ********* و صاقل ذهني و المفرج عن همي
عقيدة ابن عبد البر/سليمان بن صالح الغصن/53/ العاصمة

227- يجب عدم التشبه بالكفار و إن لم يقصد المؤمن ذلك
قال شيخ الإسلام:
و قد نهى صصص النبي عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس و وقت الغروب معللا النهي صصص بأنها تطلع و تغرب بين قرني الشيطان , و أنه حينئذ يسجد لها الكفار.
و معلوم أن المؤمن لا يقصد السجود إلا لله تعالى. و أكثر الناس قد لا يعلمون أن طلوعها و غروبها بين قرني الشيطان , و لا أن الكفار يسجدون لها. ثم إنه نهى صصص عن الصلاة في الوقت حسما لمادة المشابهة بكل طريق
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم/مع شرح العثيمين/دار الأنصار/100

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

228- الحافظ ابن حجر يقضي دينا على أمة محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: قال الشيخ مشهور حسن:
قال ابن خلدون :( سمعت كثيرا من شيوخنا رحمهم الله يقولون : شرح كتاب البخاري دين على الأمة ).
و لعلهم يقصدون أن النكات الفنية التي تتعلق بعلم الرجال و غيرها , أو الدقائق الفقهية التي يشتمل عليها صحيح البخاري, لم يبحثها أحد بحثا علميا كما ينبغي قبل هذا الشرح.
قال حاجي خليفة: ( لعل ذلك الدين قضي بشرح المحقق ابن حجر).
و قال العلماء عن شرح ابن حجر: ( لم يشرح البخاري بنظيره).
و قالوا لو رآه ابن خلدون لأقر عينا.
و لما طلب من الشوكاني أن يشرح صحيح البخاري قال : لا هجرة بعد الفتح.
معجم المصنفات الواردة في فتح الباري /مشهور حسن / 16/ دار الهجرة
229- شرح الإلمام لابن دقيق العيدقال الشيخ مشهور حسن:
نقل الأدفوي في الطالع السعيد عن كثير من العلماء نقولا فيها مدح ل ( الإلمام)
منها قول ابن تيمية: ( هو كتاب الإسلام)
و قوله ( ما عمل أحد مثله , و لا الحافظ الضياء و لا جدي أبو البركات)
و قال الأدفوي:( لم يكمل و لو كملت نسخته في الوجود , لأغنت عن كل مصنففي ذلك موجود )
معجم المصنفات الواردة في فتح الباري /مشهور حسن / 230/ دار الهجرة.
230- إلكيا الهراسي( إلكٍيا) بكسر الكاف و فتح الياء و بعدها ألف , معناها في اللغة العجمية: الكبير القدر , المقدم بين الناس, كما في ( أعجام الأعلام )
معجم المصنفات الواردة في فتح الباري /مشهور حسن / 43/ دار الهجرة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

231- معنى لقب ( الباشا)قال بكر أبو زيد:
هل تعلم أن لقب الباشا بمعنى : (نعل السلطان) . انظر ( مجلة الدارة ) لعام 1420
و هذا غير مستغرب على الأعاجم, لغلوهم و إسرافهم في الألقاب
حراسة الفضيلة/ 102/ الحاشية 1 / دار ابن الجوزي القاهرة
232- أول من تسمى بأحمد بعد النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: قال الشيخ بكر
و ها هنا لطيفة عجيبة , و هي أن أول من تسمى أحمد بعد النبي هو : أحمد الفراهيدي البصري والد الخليل صاحب العروض , و الخليل مولود سنة 100 ه 
تسمية المولود/24/دار ابن الجوزي القاهرة
233- كتاب وجد في تركة الإمام أحمدقال مشهور حسن عند كلامه على كتاب الرسالة للشافعي
وقد وجد هذا الكتاب في تركة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل . راجع : البداية و النهاية( 10/ 326)
معجم المصنفات الواردة في فتح الباري/ 202

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

234- مناظرة بين أبو الحسن الأشعري و الجبائي( المعتزلي) حول مسألة وجوب رعاية الأصلح
قال ابن القيم:
اللازم العاشر : ما ألزمه أبو الحسن الأشعري للجبائي, و قد سأله عن ثلاثة إخوة أمات الله أحدهم صغيرا و أحيا الآخرين , فاختار أحدهما الإيمان , و الآخر الكفر , فرفع درجة المؤمن البالغ على أخيه الصغير في الجنة , لعلمه, فقال أخوه : يا رب لما لا تبلغني منزلة أخي ؟ فقال إنه عاش و عمل أعمالا استحق بها هذه المنزلة , فقال: فقال يا رب فهلا أحييتني حتى أعمل مثل عمله ؟ فقال : كان الأصلح لك أن توفيتك صغيرا لأني علمت أنك إن بلغت اخترت الكفر , فكان الأصلح في حقك أن أمتك صغيرا, فنادى أخوهما الثالث من أطباق النار : يا رب فهلا عملت معي هذا الأصلح ؟؟؟ 
فأسكت الجبائي.
مفتاح دار السعادة/ 2/ 430/ علي حسن/ دار ابن القيم

235- التحذير من كتاب تربية الأولاد في الإسلام/ عبد الله بن ناصح علوان
قال عادل بن عبد الله بن سعد آل حمدان الغامدي
لقد غش صاحب كتاب تربية الأولاد في الإسلام باقتراحه و نصحه للمسلمين آباء و معلمين , بتدريس أولادهم كتب الضلال و الكلام المخالفين لأهل السنة و الجماعة في مسائل السنة و الإعتقاد .
فقد اقترح عليهم تدريس أولادهم في المرحلة الأولى من مراحل تعليمهم كتاب العقائد لحسن البنا , ........
و نصحهم بكتاب كبرى اليقينات الكونية للبوطي الصوفي.....
و نصحهم بكتاب الله جل جلاله لسعيد حوى...........
الإحتفال بآداب و أحكام الأطفال/عادل بن عبد الله بن سعد آل حمدان الغامدي/38/الريان
236- عاقبة التسخط على قدر اللهقال الربييع بن روح بن صفوان بن صالح: ذكرت للوليد بن مسلم : خبر امرأة بخُرسان , و قد والت على عشر بنات( ولدت 10 بنات متتالية ).
فقيل لها ! إن جاءتك بنت تحمدين الله ؟
فقالت لا .!!!
فولدت قردة ! ؟؟؟ (رواه ابن عساكر 22/ 361- 362)
الإحتفال بآداب و أحكام الأطفال/عادل بن عبد الله بن سعد آل حمدان الغامدي/189/الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

237- تسمية البنات بأسماء الملائكةقال الشيخ بكر:
أما تسمية النساء بأسماء الملائكة , فظاهره الحرمة , لأن فيها مضاهاة للمشركين في جعلهم الملائكة بنات الله , تعالى الله عن قولهم
و قريب من هذا تسمية البنت ملاك مَلَكة 
تسمية المولود /37/ ابن الجوزي القاهرة
238- أحاديث فضائل الديكقال ابن القيم:
ومن ذلك أحاديث فضائل الديك كلها كذب إلا حديثا واحدا : إذا سمعتم الديكة فاسألوا الله من فضله..........
المنار المنيف/ 63/دار الآثار
قال صاحب الموضوع: صح حديث آخر في فضل الديك رواه أحمد و أبو داود و ابن حبان( لا تسبوا الديك فإنه يوقظ للصلاة)
239- بر الوالدة كان حيوة بن شريح - و هو من أئمة المسلمين - يقعد في حلقته يعلم الناس, فتقول له أمه : قم يا حيوة فألق الشعير للدجاج
فيقوم و يترك التعليم
بر الوالدين / أبو بكر الطرطوشي/ 79/ مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية/ تحقيق محمد عبد الحكيم القاضي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

240- طبقات العربيرجع المؤرخون العرب الى ثلاث طبقات :
1-عرب بائدة:وهم الذين درست اخبارهم و طمست آثارهم مثل :عاد و ثمود.
2-عرب عاربة: وهم اليمنيون المنتمون الى يعرب بن قحطان.
3-عرب مستعربة :وهم أولاد اسماعيل عليه السلام ,وكان له أعقاب لم يعرف التاريخ منهم على تحقيق عدنان ,وإليه ينتهي عمود النسب العربي الصحيح.
نور اليقين في سيرة سيد المرسلين/محمد الخضيري/14/ الحاشية 1/دار دانية
241- ما يوافق مولد النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالتاريخ الميلاديقال محمد الخضيري:
وقد حقق المرحوم محمود باشا الفلكي أن ذلك كان صبيحة يوم الاثنين تاسع ربيع الاول الموافق لليوم العشرين من ابريل سنة 571 من الميلاد ,وهو يوافق السنة الاولى من حادثة الفيل.
نور اليقين في سيرة سيد المرسلين/محمد الخضيري/14 /دار دانية
قال صاحب الموضوع و قد اختلف العلماء في تحديد اليوم الذي ولد فيه النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  و قد أحدث الناس بدعة المولد النبوي و أول من أحدثها العبيديون( الفاطميون) , فليتق الله من يتذكر الرسول في يوم واحد في السنة و ذلك بالإجتماع و الإختلاط, و الرقص و الأكل و الغناء , و قد يصل الأمر إلى الذبح لغير الله و تقديم القرابين للقبور, فحب الرسول يكون باتباعه 
و قد ألفت عدة رسائل لمنع هذا الإحتفال و قد تقدم ذكرها في الفوائد 
242- كتاب دنيالقال مشهور حسن:
أمر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه من كتبه أن يمحوه , كما ورد عن أبي يعلى و عبد الرزاق و ابن الضريس في فضائل القرآن.
و راجع الدر المنثور و التذكرة للقرطبي ففيه نفصيل مستطاب في ذم الكتاب
معجم المصنفات الواردة في فتح الباري /مشهور حسن / 190/ دار الهجرة.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

243- المقالة الباطلة أدلتها تشهد ببطلانها
قال ابن القيم:
..........إذا أردت معرفة بطلان المقالة فكرر النظر في أدلتها ,فأدلتها من أكبر الشواهد على بطلانها بل العاقل يستغني بأدلة الباطل عن إقامة الدليل على بطلانه بل نفس دليله هو دليل بطلانه.
مفتاح دار السعادة/2/ 536/ علي حسن
244- كتب تعينك لتكون عالما
قَالَ الشَّيْخُ عزّ الدِّيْنِ بنُ عَبْدِ السَّلاَم - وَكَانَ أَحَدَ المُجْتَهِدين - :مَا رَأَيْتُ فِي كُتُبِ الإِسْلاَم فِي العِلْمِ مِثْل(المحلَّى لابْنِ حَزْم، وَكِتَاب(المُغن  ي)لِلشَّيْخِ مُوَفَّق الدِّيْنِ  .
قُلْتُ( الذهبي):لَقَدْ صَدَقَ الشَّيْخُ عزّ الدِّيْنِ.
وَثَالِثهُمَا:(ا  لسُّنَن الكَبِيْر)لِلبي  قِي.
وَرَابعهَا  :(التّمهيد)لابْن   عبدِ الْبر.
فَمَنْ حصَّل هَذِهِ الدَّوَاوِيْن، وَكَانَ مِنْ أَذكيَاء الْمُفْتِينَ  ، وَأَدمنَ المُطَالعَة فِيْهَا  ، فَهُوَ العَالِم حَقّاً.
سير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة ابن حزم
245- توجيه الكذبات التي نسبت لابراهيم عليه السلام
قال ابن القيم:
فإن قيل كيف سماها إبراهيم كذبات وهي تورية وتعريض صحيح , قيل لا يلزمنا جواب هذا السؤال إذ الغرض إبطال استدلالكم وقد حصل.
فالجواب عنه تبرع منا وتكميل للفائدة ولم أجد في هذا المقام للناس جوابا شافيا يسكن القلب إليه, وهذا السؤال لا يختص به طائفة معينة بل هو وارد عليكم بعينه وقد فتح الله الكريم بالجواب عنه فنقول:
الكلام له نسبتان نسبة إلى المتكلم وقصده وإرادته,
ونسبة إلى السامع وإفهام المتكلم إياه مضمونه,
فإذا أخبر المتكلم بخبر مطابق للواقع وقصد إفهام المخاطب فهو صدق من الجهتين,
وإن قصد خلاف الواقع وقصد مع ذلك إفهام المخاطب خلاف ما قصد بل معنى ثالثا لا هو الواقع ولا هو المراد فهو كذب من الجهتين بالنسبتين معا ,
وإن قصد معنى مطابقا صحيحا وقصد مع ذلك التعمية على المخاطب وإفهامه خلاف ما قصده فهو صدق بالنسبة إلى قصده, كذب بالنسبة إلى إفهامه ,ومن هذا الباب التورية والمعاريض
, وبهذا أطلق عليها إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام اسم الكذب مع أنه الصادق في خبره ولم يخبر إلا صدقا فتأمل هذا الموضع الذي أشكل على الناس وقد ظهر بهذا أن الكذب لا يكون قط إلا  قبيحا.......
مفتاح دار السعادة/2/ 395/ علي حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

246- كثرة مجالسة أصحاب المعاصي تهون المعصية
.........
الرابعة : مسارقة الطبع من أخلاقهم الرديئة، وهو داء دفين قلما ينتبه له العقلاء فضلاً عن الغافلين، وذلك أنه قل أن يجالس الإنسان فاسقاً مدة، مع كونه منكراً عليه في باطنه، إلا ولو قاس نفسه إلى ما قبل مجالسته لوجد فارقاً في النفور عن الفساد، لأن الفساد يصير بكثرة المباشرة هيناً على الطبع، ويسقط وقعه واستعظامه، ومهما طالت مشاهدة الإنسان الكبائر من غيره، احتقر الصغائر من نفسه، كما أن الإنسان إذا لاحظ أحوال السلف في الزهد والتعبد، احتقر نفسه، واستصغر عبادته، فيكون ذلك داعية إلى الاجتهاد، وبهذه الدقيقة يعرف سر قول القائل : عند ذكر الصالحين تنزل الرحمة . ومما يدل على سقوط وقع الشيء بسبب تكرره ومشاهدته، أن أكثر الناس إذا رأوا مسلماً قد أفطر في رمضان، استعظموا ذلك، حتى يكاد يفضي إلى اعتقادهم فيه الكفر، وقد يشاهدون من يؤخر الصلاة عن أوقاتها، فلا ينفرون عنه نفورهم عن تأخير الصوم، مع أن ترك صلاة واحدة تخرج إلى الكفر، ولا سبب لذلك إلا أن الصلاة تتكرر، والتساهل فيها يكثر، وكذلك لو لبس الفقيه ثوباً حرير، أو خاتماً من ذهب، لاشتد إنكار الناس لذلك، وقد يشاهدونه يغتاب، فلا يستعظمون ذلك، ولا غيبة أشد من لبس الحرير، ولكن لكثرة سماعها، ومشاهدة المغتابين، سقط عن القلوب وقعها، فافطن لهذه الدقائق واحذر مجالسة الناس، فانك لا تكاد ترى منهم إلا ما يزيد في حرصك على الدنيا، وفى غفلتك عن الآخرة، وتهون عليك المعصية، وتضعف رغبتك في الطاعات، فإن وجدت مجلساً يذكر الله فيه، فلا تفارقه فإنه غنيمة المؤمن .
مختصر منهاج القاصدين/ 112/ تحقيق الأرنؤوط/ مكتبة دار التراث
247- النفس حريصة على ما منعت منه
- تأملت حرص النفس على ما منعت منه، فرأيت حرصها يزيد على قدر قوة المنع.
ورأيت في السرب الأول: أن آدم عليه السلام لما نهي عن الشجرة، حرص عليها مع كثرة الأشجار المغنية عنها.
وفي الأمثال: المرء حريص على ما منع، وتوافق إلى ما لم ينل، ويقال: لو أمر الناس بالجوع، لصبروا، ولو نهوا عن تفتيت البعر؛ لرغبوا فيه، وقالوا: ما نهينا عنه إلا لشيء. وقد قيل:
......................أَحَ  بُّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى الإِنْسَانِ مَا مُنِعَا
فلما بحثت عن سبب ذلك، وجدت سببين:
أحدهما: أن النفس لا تصبر على الحصر؛ فإنه يكفي حصرها في صورة البدن، فإذا حصرت في المعنى بمنع، زاد طيشها، ولهذا لو قعد الإنسان في بيته شهرًا، لم يصعب عليه، ولو قيل له: لا تخرج من بيتك يومًا، طال عليه.
والثاني: أنها يشق عليها الدخول تحت حكم، ولهذا تستلذ الحرام، ولا تكاد تستطيب المباح، ولذلك يسهل عليها التعبد على ما ترى وتؤثر، لا على ما يؤثر.
صيد الخاطر/35/ الكتاب العربي
248- كتب المحاسبي
قال المصنف وقد روينا في أول كتابنا هذا عن ذي النون نحو هذا وروينا عن احمد بن حنبل أنه سمع كلام الحارث المحاسبي فقال لصاحب له لا أرى لك أن تجالسهم ,
وعن سعيد بن عمرو البردعي قال شهدت أبا زرعة وسئل عن الحارث المحاسبي وكتبه فقال: للسائل اياك وهذه الكتب هذه الكتب كتب بدع وضلالات عليك بالاثر فانك تجد فيه ما يغنيك عن هذه الكتب قيل له في هذه الكتب عبرة قال من لم يكن له في كتاب الله عز وجل عبرة فليس له في هذه الكتب عبرة بلغكم أن مالك بن أنس وسفيان الثوري والأوزاعي والأئمة المتقدمة صنفوا هذه الكتب في الخطرات والوساوس وهذه الأشياء, هؤلاء قوم خالفوا أهل العلم يأتوننا مرة بالحارث المحاسبي ومرة بعبد الرحيم الدبيلي ومرة بحاتم الأصم ومرة بشقيق. ثم قال ما أسرع الناس إلى البدع.
تلبيس إبليس/ ظهور الصوفية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

249- من ألف فقد استهدف
قال أبو عمر بن العلاء: الإنسان في فسحة من عقله و في سلامة من أفواه الناس ما لم يصنع كتابا , أو يقل شعرا.
و قال العتابي : من صنع كتابا فقد استشرف للمدح و الذم , فإن أحسن فقد استهدف للحسد و الغيبة , و إن أساء فقد تعرض للشتم بكل لسان.
شرح مقامات الحريري/أبو العباس أحمد الشريشي/24/دار الرشد الحديثة
250- معنى تبييض الكتاب
قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله:
يراد بتبييض الكتاب نقله من خط مؤلفه لتكثر نسخه و ينتشر حتى لا يضيع و لا يفتقد......
المداخل إلى آثار شيخ الإسلام/ بكر أبو زيد /64/ دار عالم الفوائد
251 -إن البغاث بأرضنا يستنسر
البغاث ضرب من الطير وفيه ثلاث لغات الفتح والضم والكسر والجمع بغثان، قالوا هو طير دون الرخمة. 
واستنسر صار كالنسر في القوة عند الصيد بعد أن كان من ضعاف الطير.
يضرب للضعيف يصير قوياً وللذليل يعز بعد الذل.
مجمع الأمثال / الميداني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

252- لماذا لجأ الباطنية إلى تأويل القرآن و السنة؟
.......ولما عجزوا( الباطنية) عن صرف الناس عن القرآن والسنة, صرفوهم عن المراد بهما إلى مخاريق زخرفوها إذ لو صرحوا بالنفي المحض لقتلوا.
فقالوا معنى الجنابة مبادرة المستجيب بافشاء السر, ومعنى الغسل تجديد العهد على من فعل ذلك, ومعنى الزنى إلقاء نطفة العلم الباطن في نفس من لم يسبق معه عقد العهد, والصيام الإمساك عن كشف السر, والكعبة هي النبي, والباب علي, والطوفان طوفان العلم أغرق به المتمسكون بالشبهة ,والسفينة الحرز الذي يحصن به من استجاب لدعوته ,ونار إبراهيم عبارة عن غضب نمرود لا عن نار حقيقة ,وذبح إسحاق( الصحيح اسماعيل لا إسحاق) معناه أخذ العهد عليه, وعصى موسى حجته ويأجوج ومأجوج هم أهل الظاهر.
تلبيس إبليس/نقد مذهب الباطنية
253- ستة أشياء تحرم العلم
و المقصود بيان حرمان العلم من هذه الوجوه الستة:
احدها ترك السؤال.
الثاني سوء الانصات وعدم القاء السمع.
الثالث سوء الفهم .
الرابع عدم الحفظ .
الخامس عدم نشره وتلعيمه ,فإن من خزن علمه ولم ينشره ولم يعلمه ابتلاه الله بنسيانه وذهابه منه جزاء من جنس عمله وهذا أمر يشهد به الحس والوجود .
السادس عدم العمل به فإن العمل به يوجب تذكره وتدبره ومراعاته والنظر فيه فإذا اهمل العمل به نسيه قال بعض السلف كنا نستعين على حفظ العلم بالعمل به وقال بعض السلف ايضا العلم يهتف بالعمل فإن اجابه حل والا ارتحل فالعمل به من اعظم اسباب حفظه وثباته وترك العمل به أضاعه له فما استدر العلم ولا استجلب بمثل العمل.
مفتاح دار السعادة/ 1/519/ علي حسن
254- ماذا يستقبل الداعي عند الدعاء؟
لا يستحب للداعي أن يستقبل حال الدعاء , إلا ما يستحب أن يصلي إليه , و هو القبلة التي ارتضاها الله لهذه الأمة , بالتوجه إلى الكعبة , لهذا لا يجوز للداعي أن يستقبل حال الدعاء لا قبرا و لا وليا و لا جهة ما . حتى عند قبر النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   , وفعل شيء من ذلك فيه مضارعة للنصارى في دينهم المحرف 
تصحيح الدعاء / بكر أبو زيد/ 45/العاصمة
قال صاحب الموضوع و من ذلك أن بعض الناس يستقبل الهلال حين دعاء الهلال, فلينبه طلبة العلم على هذا الخطأ.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

255- كتابة( صلعم) مكان صلى الله عليه و سلمقال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في معجم المناهي:
في التذكرة التيمورية:
كلمة صلعم : لا تجوز , بل الواجب التصلية و التسليم :الفتاوى الحديثيةلابن حجر
و هذا يدل على أن الإختصار أو النحت الممقوت من زمن ابن حجر .
وابن حجر نوفي سنة 974 ه
و قد أشار إلى المنع من هذا : من قبل الفيروز آبادي كتاب ( الصلات و البشر)فقال:
و لاينبغي أن ترمز الصلاة كما يفعل الكسالى و الجهلة و عوام الطلبة , فيكتبون صورة ( صلعم) بدلا من صلى الله عليه و سلم.
و قال الشيح أحمد شاكر رحمه الله عنها اصطلاح سخيف
معجم المناهي اللفظية/ بكر أبو زيد/ 350/العاصمة
256- لماذا تحرق أجساد الموتى؟قال الشيخ ضياء الرحمن الأعظمي
.........و من ثمرات ( النرفانا) فناء الشخصية و الإتحاد بالجوهر الذاتي( برم آتما), و من هنا جاء إحراق الموتى تخلصا من الجسم المادي لتعلو الروح إلى العالم العلوي, و النار هي إحدى مظاهر الألوهية ( أكني ) و هي بدورها تقرب إلى ( برميشور) الذات العليا.
دراسات في اليهودية و المسيحية / 635/ الرشد
257- قصة منكرةجاء في طبقات الحنابلة
...........قال الوركاني جار أحمد ابن حنبل : أسلم يوم مات أحمد بن حنبل 20 ألفا من اليهود و النصارى و المجوس. انتهى
نقل محقق الكتاب في الحاشية :
كلام الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام ما ملخصه بأن القصة منكرة , و أن الوركاني مات قبل الإمام أحمد
طبقات الحنابلة/محمد ابن أبي يعلى الفراء/ تحقيق الشيخ عبد الرحمن العثيمين/1 /34

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

258- قصة غريبةجاء في طبقات الحنابلة:
و قال أبو إسحاق بن شاقلا: حدثنا عبد العزيز بن ىجعفر , قال سمعت أبا محمد النجار و كان عبدا صالحا , و كان من أصحاب المروذي قال: غسلت ميتا . فمضى الذي يصب علي الماء إلى حاجة , ففتح عينيه ( الميت), و قبض على زندي , و قال لي : يا أبا محمد , أحسن الإستعداد لهذا اليوم
طبقات الحنابلة/محمد ابن أبي يعلى الفراء/ تحقيق الشيخ عبد الرحمن العثيمين/3/244
259- كثرة الإجتهاد ليست دليلا على الإستقامةقال الشاطبي:
فالمبتدع يزيد في الإجتهاد , لينال في الدنيا التعظيم و الجاه و المال و غير ذلك من أصناف الشهوات , بل التعظيم أعلى شهوات الدنيا , ألا ترى انقطاع الرهبان في الصوامع و الديارات عن جميع الملذوذات و مقاتسهم في أصناف العبادات و الكف عن الشهوات , و هم مع ذلك خالدون في النار 
الإعتصام/1/216/ مشهور حسن/ مكتبة التوحيد
260- إصلا ح المنطق لابن السكيتسمي ب( ابن السكيت )لأنه كثير السكوت, طويل الصمت , كما قال ابن كلخان في وفايات الأعيان 
مدح كتابه هذا غير و احد من العلماء : في وفايات الأعيان , أن بعض العلماء قال ( ما عبر على جسر بغداد كتاب في اللغة مثل ( إصلاح المنطق )
و قال فيه المبرد : ما رأيت للبغداديين كتابا أحسن من كتاب ابن السكيت في المنطق
وجاء في السير : قيل كتاب إصلاح المنطق كتاب بلا خطبة , و كتاب أدب الكاتب خطبة بلا كتاب.
معجم المصنفات الواردة في الفتح/63
قال صاحب الموضوع : رتبه و هذبه و حذوف منه التكرار الشيخ العبكري الحنبلي/ و قد طبع الكتاب في مجلدين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

261- سبب تعصب الروافض للحسين دون غيرهقال الشيخ عبد الله محمد الغريب
عندما افتتح المسلمون بلاد فارس تزوج الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنه ( شهربانو) ابنة يزدجرد ملك إيران بعدما جاءت مع الأسرى , و كان الزواج من الأسباب التي ساعدت على وقوف الإيرانيين مع الحسين بالذات , لأنهم رأوا أن الدم الذي يجري في عروق علي بن الحسين و في أولاده دم إيراني من قبل أمه ( شهربانو) ابنة يزدجرد ملك إيران من سلالة الساسنيين المقدسين عندهم
إذن ففي تشيعهم لآل البيت إحياء لعقيدة المجوس , و وقوفهم مع الحسينبن علي نابع من عصبيتهم الفارسية لأولاد ( شهربانو) الساسنية.
و جاء دور المجوس/ 62/ الرضوان

بعل

إله أجنبي ربما ينتمي إلى كنعان.. هو إله العواصف يتخذ من الجبال سكنا له و يصيح في السماء في المعارك الحربية , كان يتم تشبيه الملك ببعل في لحظات الانطلاق إنه إله رهيب اتدمج مع ( ست)- إله- مصر 
كان يحظى بشعبية بين الناس , و في بعض الأحيان كان يسبق اسمه بأداة التعريف ( ال)كما لو كان الأمر يتعلق باسم شائع
262معجم آلهة مصر /ماريو توسي / ترجمة ابتسام محمد
قال صاحب الموضوع : الحمد لله على نعمة التوحيد, و قد كان سبب هذه الفائدة محاولة معرفة بعل المذكور في سورة الصافات, فهل هو المذكور؟

263- ورع الإمام أحمد
.........و كان الإمام أحمد إذا نظر إلى نصراني أغمض عينيه , 
فقيل له في ذلك؟
فقال : لا أقدر أنظر إلى من افترى على الله و كذب عليه
طبقات الحنابلة /1 / 27

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

264- كتاب يقرأ مثل طريقة الكلمات المتقاطعة..........فمن تلك المؤلفات النادرة الفريدة و التحف الثمينة الطريفة كتاب عنوانه الشرف الوافي في علم الفقه و التاريخ و النحو و العروض و القوافي لاسماعيل المقرئ و هو مطبوع بمطبهة المقتطف سنة 1900 م , فإن كل صحيفة من صفحاته مقسمة إلى أقسام كأعمدة الجرائد , فقرأتها عرضا بقطع النظر عن الأعمدة الفاصلة هي علم الفقه , و قراءة كل عمود على حدة هي علم من العلوم الخمسة المذكورة.
تاريخ الخط العربي و آدابه/محمد الطاهر الكردي / 169/ صورته أضواء السلف

265- قصة طريفة...........كما إذا كان ألثغ يبدل الراء غينا كواصل بن عطاء المتوفى سنة 221 هجرية فقد التزم أن يسقط حرف الراء من كلامه حتى ضرب به المثل , فقد حكى أن بعضهم كتب في رقعة و قع فيها ( أمر أمير المؤمين أن تحفر بئر في الطريق يشرب منها الوارد و الشارد).
ودفعها لواصل و هو يحضره أمير المؤمنين ليعجزه عن قراءتها , فلما فتحها و رآى ما فيها أجاب فورا و قال:
حكم خليفة الله أن ينبش قليب في الفلاة يسقي منه الغادي و البادي . و لم يتلعثم 
تاريخ الخط العربي و آدابه/محمد الطاهر الكردي / 170/ صورته أضواء السلف
قال صاحب الموضوع : ينظر في معجم المناهي اللفظية/ للشيخ بكر رحمه الله, خليفة الله 

266- أطلس
إن أصل استعمال هذا المصطلح كان أحد آلهة اليونان , الذين يعتقدون أنه يحمل الأرض , هكذا في أساطيرهم 
فهل لنا أن نهجر هذا المصطلح لغة و شرعا و نأخذ بالأصيل ( علوم الأرض)
معجم المناهي اللفظية/ بكر أبو زيد/ 108/العاصمة
قال صاحب الموضوع : و لقد رأيت هذا الإله المزعوم مصورا على غلاف دفاتر التلاميذ و هو رجل قوي يحمل الأرض , و قد كثرت العناوين التي تحمل هذا الإسم : مثل أطلس الأديان , أطلس النباتات....

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

267- هل يمكن لشخصين أن تتشابه خطوطهما؟.........و منها أنه لا يوجد اثنان في العالم تتشابه خطوطهما في جميع الحروف , إذ لكل شخص كيفية مخصوصة في الكتابة , و هذه الكيفية هي التي تسمى عند بعضهم (باللازمة) . كما أنه لا تتشابه بصمة أصابع شخص بشخص آخر , و هذان الأمران ثابتان بالبحث العلمي.
تاريخ الخط العربي و آدابه/محمد الطاهر الكردي / 157/ صورته أضواء السلف
268- سبب التأليفقال المقرزي :
و رأيت بخط بعض الأكابر ما نصه : المقصود بالتأليف سبعة : 
شيء لم يسبق إليه فيؤلف,
أو شيء ألف ناقصا قيكمل,
أو خطأ فيصحح,
أو مشكل فيشرح , 
أو مطول فيختصر ,
أو مفترق فيجمع,
أو منثور فيرتب.
كتب حذر منها العلماء/2/373/ مشهور حسن
269- أولاد الحيواناتولد كل سبع : جرو.
ولد كل طائر : فرخ.
ولد كل وحشية طفل.
و كل ذات حافرة نتوج و عقوق.
و كل ذكر يمذي و كل أنثى تقذي.
فقه اللغة/ عبد الملك الثعالبي/ تحقيق يحيى مراد/ مؤسسة المختار

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

270- التعبير بالنصارى بدلا من المسيحيين , و باليهود بدلا من الإسرائيلينإسرائيليون : ?
للشيخ عبدالله بن زيد آل محمود رسالة باسم : (( الإصلاح والتعديل فيما طرأ على اسم اليهود والنصارى من التبديل )) فيها تحقيق بالغ بأن (( يهود )) انفصلوا بكفرهم عن بني إسرائيل زمن بني إسرائيل ، كانفصال إبراهيم الخليل ، عليه السلام ، عن أبيه آزر ، والكفر يقطع الموالاة بين المسلمين والكافرين ، وكما في قصة نوح مع ابنه ؛ ولهذا فإن الفضائل التي كانت لبني إسرائيل ليس ليهود منها شيء ؛ ولهذا فإن إطلاق اسم بني إسرائيل على (( يهود )) يكسبهم فضائل ويحجب عنهم رذائل ، فيزول التميز بين بني إسرائيل وبين (( يهود )) المغضوب عليهم ، الذين ضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة .
كما لا يجوز إبدال اسم (( النصارى )) بالمسيحيين نسبة إلى أتباع المسيح ، عليه السلام ، وهي تسمية حادثة لا وجود لها في التاريخ ، ولا استعمالات العلماء ؛ لأن النصارى بدَّلُوا دين المسيح وحرَّفوه ، كما عمل يهود بدين موسى عليه السلام . وهذه تسمية ليس لها أصل ، وإنَّما سمّاهم الله (( النصارى )) لا (( المسيحيين )) { وَمَا كَانُوا أَوْلِيَاءَهُ إِنْ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقُونَ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ} .
ولكفر اليهود والنصارى بشريعة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صار التعبير عنهم بالكافرين ، قال الله تعالى : { لَمْ يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ مُنْفَكِّينَ حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ} الآية .
إن (( يهود )) علمٌ لمن لم يؤمن بموسى عليه السلام ، فأما من آمن به فهم (( بنو إسرائيل)) ولهذا فهم يشمئزون من تسميتهم بهذا (( يهود ))
معجم المناهي اللفظية/ إسرائيليون
271- آيتان جمعتا كل حروف الهجاء
قال الشيخ محمد الكردي:
.............و ليس في القرآن آية تجمع حروف الهجاء بأكملها سوى آية ( ثم أنزل عليهم من بعد الغم أمنة ) الآية
و ( محمد رسول الله) الآية
تاريخ الخط العربي /14
قال صاحب الموضوع : لم أحرر المسألة بعد الحروف , فليحررها أحد الإخوة
272- سبب ظهور الأحزاب و الجماعات
قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله :
اما الفرق و الأحزاب ( الجماعات) التي تنشأ في منهجها الدعوي على غير هذا الأساس, فما هي إلا رد فعل للحالة المتردية : السياسية , أو الإجتماعية أو العلمية التي عايشها المؤسس:
فإذا عايش سقوط ما يسمى بالخلافة الإسلامية , أقام دعوته على المطالبة بالحكم .
و إذا عايش المؤسس تفكك ( الأقليات المسلمة) أقام دعوته على أساس الربط الأخوي بالخروج إلى القرى و الفلوات.
و إذا عايش تلكم الموجة الملعونة ( جحد الربوبية ) أقام دعوته على أساس تحقيق ( توحيد الربوبية) بإثبات الرب الخالق الرازق 
فاعتبر أي جماعة أو فرقة تقوم بما أحاط بشأنها , لتعرف الأصل الذي بنيت عليه دعوتها , فما كان مبنيا على غير منهاج النبوة و راية التوحيد , فإنه منهج دعوي على جنبتي الصراط .............
حكم الإنتماء/73/ دار ابن الجوزي مصر

----------


## وليد العدني

[بالتاء المجرورة] عند حديثك عن الفرات ذكرت التاء المجرورة ، كأنك تقصد المفتوحة ( ت ) .
جزاك الله خيرًا على ما كتبت .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> [بالتاء المجرورة] عند حديثك عن الفرات ذكرت التاء المجرورة ، كأنك تقصد المفتوحة ( ت ) .
> جزاك الله خيرًا على ما كتبت .


و أنت من أهل الجزاء
273- ما هو هدف المستشرقين من وراء طبع الكتب الإسلامية؟؟؟!!!
قال أبو فهر محمود شاكر:
لا تصدق من يقول لك إن الإ ستشراق قد قدم خدمة للغة العربية و آدابها و تاريخها و علومها , لأنه نشر هذه الكتب التي اختارها مطبوعة, فهذا و هم باطل , 
كانوا لا يطبعون قط من أي كتاب نشروه أكثر من 500 نسخة, و لم تزل سنتهم إلى يومنا هذا توزع على مراكز الإستشراق في أوربة و أمريكة , و ما فضل بعد ذلك و هو قليل جدا , كانت تسقط منه إلى بلاد العرب المسلمين النسخة و النسختان و العشرة على الأكثر , لم يسعوا قط إلى تسويقها بين ملايين العرب و المسلمين , كما يسوقون بضائعهم و سائر ما ينتجون, بين هذه الملايين طلبا للربح. هدفهم كان ما قلت لا غير
رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا/54/ الخانجي / الحاشية 1
274- أهل الأهواء آفة أمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
وعن مقاتل بن حيان قال : أهل هذه الأهواء آفة أمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم إنهم يذكرون النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم وأهل بيته فيتصيدون بهذا الذكر الحسن عند الجهال من الناس فيقذفون بهم في المهالك, فما أشبههم بمن يسقي الصبر باسم العسل ,ومن يسقي السهم القاتل باسم الترياق ! فأبصرهم فإنك إن لا تكن أصبحت في بحر الماء فقد أصبحت في بحر الأهواء الذي هو أعمق غورا وأشد اضطرابا وأكثر صواعق, وأبعد مذهبا من البحر وما فيه ,فتلك مطيتك التي تقطع بها سفر الضلال :اتباع السنة
الإعتصام/ 1/142/ مشهور حسن
275- تسمية الحيوان بأسماء الآدميين
قال الشيخ بكر:
أحمد (( تسمية الحيوان به )) :
قبَّح الله الكفر ، والكافرين ، وإلى الله الشكوى من فسقة المسلمين ، ما أسرع مبادراتهم في التقاط غثائيات الكفرة ، والملحدين ، ومنها :
أنه قد شاع في التقاليد الغربية ، اتخاذ الكافر له صديقاً من كلب ، أو قرد أو نحوهما من الحيوانات ، فيقوم بخدمته ، ويكون أليفة ، وجليسه ، ورفيقه ، وصديقه ، ويكون لديه من الخدمة له والبِرِّ فيه ، ما لا يكون من ولد لوالده ، حتى بلغ الحال إلى إجراء الوصية منه لكلبه بماله ، أو بكذا من المال .
ومن الحفاوة به ، أنه يختار له اسماً بارزاً ، لشخصية مهمة لديهم .
وما أنتج هذا إلا خواء النفس ، وفراغها من الدِّين ، وهيامها في الشهوات ، وتقطع الحسرات .
ولهذا : أنشئت جمعية الرفق بالحيوان في الغرب ثم سرت إلى المسلمين ، وما علموا مغزاهم ، ونهاية مطلبهم ، والإسلام لا يلحق العذاب والسوء بذي روح من حيوان وغيره ، فعدم التعرض للحيوان بسوء أصل شرعي يرعاه كل مسلم .
والمهم هنا أنه سرى إلى من شاء من فسقة المسلمين ، اقتناء كلب ، أو قرد أو قِطٍّ ، والاهتمام به ، وربما كان من بهيمة الأنعام ، واقتفاء أثر الغرب بما يصنع ، فيسمي المسلم كلبه باسم : (( محمد )) أو (( أحمد )) أو (( عبدالله )) وهكذا من أسماء المسلمين ، وما كنت أظن هذا ، لولا أنني وقفت على حقيقة الأمر ، بعد أن سُئلت عنه فأجبت بما نصه:
لا يجوز تسمية الحيوانات من بهيمة الأنعام ولا غيرها باسم أحد من الآدميين ، لقوله الله تعالى : { وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي آدَمَ }الآية . ويزداد الأمر تحريماً إذا كان الاسم اسم نبي ، أو صحابي ، والمسمى حيوان نجس ، ولا يعهد هذا في تاريخ المسلمين ، وهو من شرف هذه الأمة ومحافظتها على كرامتها وكرامة من رفع الله ذكرهم وأعلى شأنهم .
وحدوث هذا تقليد غربي إفرنجي وافد من عمل الكافرين في تسمية الكافر رفيقة من الحيوانات بأسماء الآدميين من الكفار الذين لهم مكانة لديهم .
والخلاصة : أن تسمية الحيوان بأسماء الآدميين محرمة من جهتين : هتك حرمة الآدميين ، وأسمائهم الشريفة ، والتشبه بالكافرين . فالواجب اجتناب ذلك والحذر منه .
ولا يعترض على هذا بوجود تسمية بعض الحيوانات بأسماء بعض الآدميين من الجاهلية . والجواب : أن هذه وقعت قبل الإسلام ، كتسمية الضبعة : ((أم عامر )) ثم هي أسماء وكنى نادرة وتقع اتفاقاً ؛ لسبب أحاط بها ، وهذا ليس مما نحن فيه .:
معجم المناهي اللفظية/ 81
قال صاحب الموضوع :هل ما نبه عليه الشيخ بكر خاص بأسماء المسلمين أم يعم حتى أسماء الكفار , بمعنى هل يجوز تسمية الحيوان بأسماء الكفار ؟ لم يتبين لي ذلك , المرجو من عنده علم أن يفيدني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

276- الغاية تسوغ الوسيلة 
قال محمود شاكر:
...........و فوق ذلك كله , فإن هذا المسلك مسلك ( الغاية تسوغ الوسيلة) , مسلك مألوف محبب إلى الحضارة الأوربية السائرة على هدى ( مكيافلي) الذي هداهم إليه, و نزل عندهم منزلة الدين , وإن كان ديننا نحن المسلمين , ينكره و يأباه علينا كل الإباء....
رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا/ 78
قال الشيخ بكر:
الغاية تُبرِّرُ الوسيلة :
هذا على إطلاقه تقعيد فاسد ؛ لما فيه العموم في الغايات ، والوسائل ، فالغاية الفاسدة لا يوصل إليها بالوسيلة ولو كانت شرعية ، والغاية الشرعية لا يوصل إليها بالوسيلة الفاسدة ، فلا يوصل إلى طاعة الله بمعصيته .
نعم : الغاية الشرعية تؤيد الوسيلة الشرعية ، وما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب .
مع أن لفظ : (( تُبرر )) هنا غير فصيح في اللسان . والله أعلم .
معجم المناهي
277- ابن القيم يصف الروافض
 ولهذا تجد الرافضة ابعد النا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

277- جزاء سنمار
أي، جزائي جزاء سنمار، وهو رجل رومي، بني الخورنق الذي بظهر الكوفة للنعمان بن امرئ القيس، فلما فرغ منه ألقاه من أعلاه فخر ميتاً، وإنما فعل ذلك لئلا يبني مثله لغيره. فضربت العرب به المثل لمن يجزي بالإحسان الإساءة. قال الشاعر:
جزتنا بنو سعد بحسن فعالنا ... جزاء سنمار وما كان ذا ذنب278- بين التكنولوجيا الفرنسية و الخرافة الصوفية
قال أبو فهر:
جاءت الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بقيادة نابليون, ووصلت إلى شواطئ الأسكندرية سنة 1798, و كان مع الحملة جماعة من العلماءالفرنسيي  ن في تخصصات علمية مختلفة , فكان مما صنعه أولئك العلماء , أن استدعوا كبار علماء الأزهر , جماعة بعد جماعة , ليطلعوهم على عجائب العلوم الجديدة, و من ذلك مثلا, أن يوقفوهم صفا , مشبكي الأيدي جارا مع جاره , ثم يمسون الواقف بسلك  مكهرب , فتسري رعدة الكهرباء في جميعهم ,و أما هم فياخذهم العجب, و أما العلماء الفرنسيون فيأخذهم الضحك.
و لقد حدث يوما أن اغتاط من تلك الألاعيب الصبيانية أحد الشيوخ , فقال لهم ما معناه: هل في علمكم الجديد , ما يجعل إنسانا موجودا هنا موجودا في بلاد الغرب  في وقت واحد؟؟؟!!!
فأجابوه بقولهم: إنه ليس في علومهم ذلك, لأنه محال,
فرد هو قائلا : لكن ذلك ممكن في علومنا الروحية؟؟؟!!!
رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا/92
279- لمن تصلح العزلة
ولهذا قال الربيع بن خثيم : تفقه ثم اعتزل، والعلم أصل الدين، ولا خير في عزلة العوام . سئل بعض العلماء : ما تقول في عزلة الجاهل ؟ فقال : خبال ووبال، فقيل له : فالعالم ؟ فقال : مالك ولها، دعها حذاؤها وسقاؤها، ترد الماء، وتأكل الشجر حتى يلقاها ربها .
مختصر منهاج القاصدين/115/الأرنؤوط

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

280- استراح من لا عقل له
يقال أن أول من قال ذلك عمرو بن العاص لابنه قال: يا بني، وال عادل خير من مطر وابل، وأسد حطوم خير من وال ظلوم، ووال ظلوم خير من فتنة تدوم. يا بني، عثرة الرجل عظم يجبر، وعثرة اللسان لا تبقي ولا تذر، وقد استراح من لا عقل له.
 قال الراعي:
ألف الهموم وسادة وتجنبت ... كسلان يصبح في المنام ثقيلامجمع الأمثال/ مثل: 1578/ طبعة الحلبي
281- كتاب الله يغنيك عن علم الكلام
 وليس تحت أديم السماء كتاب متضمن للبراهين والآيات على المطالب العالية : من التوحيد وإثبات الصفات وإثبات المعاد والنبوات, ورد النحل الباطلة والآراء الفاسدة مثل القرآن, فإنه كفيل بذلك كله متضمن له على أتم الوجوه وأحسنها وأقربها إلى العقول وأفصحها بيانا, فهو الشفاء على الحقيقة من أدواء الشبه والشكوك ولكن ذلك موقوف على فهمه ومعرفة المراد منه فمن رزقه الله تعالى ذلك أبصر الحق والباطل عيانا بقلبه كما يرى الليل والنهار وعلم أن ما عداه من كتب الناس وآرائهم ومعقولاتهم : 
بين علوم لا ثقة بها وإنما هي آراء وتقليد وبين ظنون كاذبة لا تغني عن الحق شيئا 
وبين أمور صحيحة لا منفعة للقلب فيها ,وبين علوم صحيحة قد وعروا الطريق إلى تحصيلها وأطالوا الكلام في إثباتها مع قلة نفعها فهي لحم جمل غث على رأس جبل وعر لا سهل فيرتقى ولا سمين فينتقل.
 وأحسن ما عند المتكلمين وغيرهم فهو في القرآن أصح تقريرا وأحسن تفسيرا فليس عندهم إلا التكلف والتطويل والتعقيد.
إغاثة اللهفان/ فصل القرآن متضمن لكل الأدوية
282- العلم هبة من الله
واعلم أن كثيراً من أهل الحرص على الْعِلْم يجدون في القراءة والإكباب على الدروس والطلب ثم لا يرزقون منه حظاً. فليعلم ذو الْعِلْم أنه لو كان بالإكباب وحده لكان غيره فوقه فصح أنه موهبة من الله
 الأَخْلاَقُ وَالسِّيَرُ/ ابن حزم/تحقيق عبد الحق التركماني/158

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

283- هل يسمى المسجد الأقصى ثالث الحرمين
قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله:
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - :
( وأما المسجد الأقصى : فهو أحد المساجد الثلاثة التي تشد إليها الرحال ... إلى أن قال : والأقصى : اسم للمسجد كله ، ولا يُسمى هو ولا غيره حرماً ، وإنما الحرم مكة والمدينة خاصة ، وفي وادي وج الذي بالطائف نزاع بين العلماء ) ا هـ .
وحيث إن المسجد الأقصى لا يسمى (( حرماً )) فلا يُقال حينئذٍ : (( ثالث الحرمين )) .
والظاهر أنها مولدة الاستعمال في هذا العصر ، ولم أرها لدى السلف والله أعلم .
وأما ما يوجد في : الأردن ، وفي مصر ، كقولهم : حرم الحسين ، وحرم الست نفيسة ، فهذا من البدع المحدثة .
 معجم المناهي اللفظية/209
284- الحكمة في الصلاة إلى بيت المقدس قبل التوجه إلى الكعبة
وتأمل الحكمة الباهرة في شرع الصلاة أولا إلى بيت المقدس إذ كانت قبلة الأنبياء فبعث بما بعث به الرسل وبما يعرفه أهل الكتاب وكان استقبال بيت المقدس مقررا لنبوته وأنه بعث بما بعث به الأنبياء قبله وإن دعوته هي دعوة الرسل بعينها وليس بدعا من الرسل ولا مخالفا لهم بل مصدقا لهم مؤمنا بهم فلما استقرت أعلام نبوته في القلوب وقامت شواهد صدقه من كل جهة وشهدت القلوب له بأنه رسول الله حقا وإن أنكروا رسالته عنادا وحسدا وبغيا وعلم سبحانه أن المصلحة له ولأمته أن يستقبلوا الكعبة البيت الحرام افضل بقاع الارض وأحبها إلى الله وأعظم البيوت وأشرفها وأقدمها قرر قبله أمورا
مفتاح دار السعادة/2/ 379/ علي حسن
285- رب كلمة تقول لصاحبها دعني
يضرب في النهي عن الإكثار مخافة الإهجار.
ذكروا أن ملكاً من ملوك حمير خرج متصيداً ومعه نديم له كان يقربه ويكرمه، فأشرف على صخرة ملساء ووقف عليها فقال له النديم: لو أن إنساناً ذبح على هذه الصخرة إلى أن كان يبلغ دمه. فقال الملك: اذبحوه عليها ليرى دمه أين يبلغ؟ فذبح عليها. فقال الملك: رب كلمة تقول لصاحبها دعني.
مجمع الأمثال/2/ 57/الحلبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

286- هل يصح إفراد علي رضي الله عنه ب( عليه السلام ) أو ( كرم الله وجهه) ( أمير المؤمنين)....ومعنى هذا التصحيح أن الحكم بالكراهة حادث لحدوث بدعة التشيُّع وإلا فالأصل الجواز ، ولهذا قال ابن كثير بعده :
( قلت : وقد غلب هذا في عبارة كثير من النساخ للكتب أن يفرد علي - رضي الله عنه - بأن يقال : عليه السلام ، من دون سائر الصحابة ، أو : كرَّم الله وجهه ؛ هذا وإن كان معناه صحيحاً لكن ينبغي أن يسوى بين الصحابة في ذلك ، فإن هذا من باب التعظيم والتكريم ، فالشيخان وأمير المؤمنين عثمان أولى بذلك منه - رضي الله عنهم أجمعين - 
....كرم الله وجهه : ?
...........
سبق سياق كلام ابن كثير - رحمه الله تعالى - في حرف الصاد ، عند قول : صلي الله عليه وسلم ، على غير الأنبياء . وقد ساقه السفاريني في غذاء الألباب ثم قال :
( قلت : قد ذاع ذلك وشاع ، وملأ الطروس والأسماع . قال الأشياخ : وإنما خُصّ علي - رضي الله عنه - بقول : كرم الله وجهه ؛ لأنه ما سجد إلى صنم قط ، وهذا إن شاء الله لا بأس به ، والله الموفق ) ا هـ .
قلت : أما وقد اتخذته الرافضة أعداء علي - رضي الله عنه - والعترة الطاهرة - فلا ؛ منعاً لمجاراة أهل البدع . الله أعلم .

.........الصلاة والسلام على أمير المؤمنين علي - رضي الله عنه - ( تخصيصه بها دون الثلاثة ) : ?
أمير المؤمنين الخليفة الراشد علي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه - لم يرد تخصيصه بذلك ، لكن هذا من فعلات الرافضة ، وسريانه إلى أهل السنة فيه هضم للخلفاء الثلاثة قبله - رضي الله عنهم - فليتنبه إلى مسالك المبتدعة وألفاظهم ، فكم من لفظ ظاهره السلامة وباطنه الإثم
معجم المناهي اللفظية
287- هل تدفن الحيوانات موتاها؟؟؟!!!!
فصل ثم تأمل حكمة عجيبة جعلت للبهائم والوحوش والسباع والدواب على كثرتها لا يرى منها شيء وليس شيئا قليلا فتخفى لقلتها ,بل قد قيل انها أكثر من الناس, واعتبر ذلك بما تراه في الصحارى من اسراب الظباء والبقر والوعول والذئاب والنمور وضروب الهوام على اختلافها, وسائر دواب الارض وانواع الطيور التي هي اضعاف اضعاف بني آدم لا تكاد ترى منها شيئا ميتا لا في كناسة ولا في أوكاره ولا في مساقطه ولا في مراعيه بطرقه وموارده ومناهله ومعاقله ومعاصمه ,الا ما عدا عليه عاد إما افترسه سبع او رماه صائد او عدا عليه عاد اشغله واشغل بني جنسه عن احراز جسمه وإخفاء جيفته, فدل ذلك على انها إذا احست بالموت ولم تغلب على انفسها كمنت حيث لا يوصل الى اجسامها وقبرت جيفها قبل نزول البين بها ولولا ذلك لامتلأت الصحارى بجيفها وافسدت الهواء بروائحها فعاد .
مفتاح دار السعادة/2
قال صاحب الموضوع: هناك حيوانات قمامة مختصة في أكل الجيف, ولم اقرا في كتاب أو أشاهد في وثائقي أن الحيوانات تدفن موتاها, فالله أعلم بذلك, أما قضية الغراب الذي دفن صاحبه فربما تكون قضية عين لا عموم لها, و من له علم بذلك بليخبرني مؤجورا
289- خطاط لكن بدون يَدَيْنِ!!
قال في تحفة الخطاطين ما ترجمته : جاء إلى مصر القاهرة سنة 576 هجريةرجل عديم اليدين و أظهر كثيرا من الفنون و المعارف , وكان يعرف كل الخطوط , فقد كتب برجليه جملة اسطر بالقواعد التامة , فكان موضع اعجاب , و اقر له من كان موجودا من الخطاطين ذلك الوقت , واقبلوا عليه و جمع له مالا كثيرا
تاريخ الخط العربي/ 317/ محمد طاهر الكردي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

290- كتاب الصارم المنكي في الرد على السبكي 
قال الشيخ بكر:
كتاب (( الصارم المنكي في الرد على السبكي )) كتاب جليل القدر ، غزير العلم ، جم الفوائد ، وعندي أنه أربى على كثير من كتابات شيخيه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والإمام ابن القيم - رحمهم الله تعالى -
معجم المناهي اللفظية/290
291- مكر المستشرقين
قال نابليون لكليبر في رسالته:
ستظهر السفن الحربية الفرنسية بلا ريب في هذا الشتاء أمام الإسكندرية أو البرلس أو دمياط . يجب أن تبني برجا في البرلس.
اجتهد في جمع 500 أو 600 شخص من المماليك , حتى متى لاحت السفن الفرنسية تقبض عليهم في القاهرة و الأرياف و تسفرهم إلى فرنسا. و إذا لم تجد عددا كافيا من المماليك , فاستعض عنهم برهائن من العرب و مشايخ البلدان , فإذا ما وصل هؤلاء إلى فرنسا يحجزون مدة سنة أو سنتين , يشاهدون في أثنائها عظمة الأمة الفرنسية , ويعتادون تقاليدنا و لغتنا , ولما يعودون إلى مصر , يكون لنا منهم حزب يضم إليه غيره
رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا/108/ الخانجي
قال صاحب الموضوع : و قد كان من ثمار هذه الخطة ظهور حزب من العلمانيين يحاربون الدين جهرة , و كان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا
 292- لماذا كانت اشهر الحج والصوم والأعياد ومواسم الإسلام اتحسب  بحساب القمر ؟

ولما كان نزول القمر في هذه المنازل معلوما بالعيان والمشاهدة, ونزول الشمس فيها إنما هو بالحساب لا بالرؤية ,قال تعالى: (هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا وقدره منازل ) وقال تعالى :(والشمس تجرى لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم والقمر قدرناه 
منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم)
فخص القمر بذكر تقدير المنازل دون الشمس وإن كانت مقدرة المنازل لظهور ذلك للحس في القمر ,وظهور تفاوت نوره بالزيادة والنقصان في كل منزل, ولذلك كان الحساب القمرى أشهر وأعرف عند الأمم وأبعد من الغلط وأصح للضبط من الحساب الشمسى ,ويشترك فيه الناس دون الحساب الشمسى ولهذا قال تعالى في القمر:( وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب) ولم يقل ذلك في الشمس ولهذا كانت اشهر الحج والصوم والأعياد ومواسم الإسلام انما هي على حساب القمر وسيره ونزوله في منازله لا على حساب الشمس وسيرها ,حكمة من الله ورحمة وحفظا لدينه لاشتراك الناس في هذا الحساب وتعذر الغلط والخطأ فيه, فلا يدخل في الدين من الاختلاف والتخليط ما دخل في دين أهل الكتاب .
مفتح دار السعادة/3/ 189/ علي حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

293- فوائد الكتابة
....ثم ذكر ثالثا التعليم بالقلم الذي هو من اعظم نعمه على عباده, إذ به تخلد العلوم وتثبت الحقوق وتعلم الوصايا وتحفظ الشهادات ويضبط حساب المعاملات الواقعة بين الناس, وبه تقيد اخبار الماضين للباقين اللاحقين ولولا الكتابة لانقطعت اخبار بعض الازمنة عن بعض ودرست السنن وتخبطت الاحكام ولم يعرف   الخلف مذاهب السلف ,وكان معظم الخلل الداخل على الناس في دينهم ودنياهم إنما يعتريهم من النسيان الذي يمحو صور العلم من قلوبهم, فجعل لهم الكتاب وعاء حافظا للعلم من الضياع كالأوعية التي تحفظ الامتعة من الذهاب والبطلان
مفتاح دار السعادة/ 2/239
294- أول من اخترع المطابع
.....أما المطابع فأول من اخترعها يوحنا غوتمبرج سنة1431 ميلادية , ثم ظهرت في إيطاليا ثم في فرنسا ثم في انجلترا , ثم تقدمت حتى وصلت إلى حالتها الآن . على أنها كانت معروفة أيضا عند الصينيين من قديم الزمان و كانو يصنعونها من خشب.
تاريخ الخط العربي/93
295- كيف تطرد الهم عن نفسك
 إذا تعقبت الأمور كلها فسدت عليك ,وانتهيت في آخر فكرتك باضمحلال جميع أحوال الدنيا ,إلى أن الحقيقة إنما هي العمل للآخرة فقط ,لأن كل أمل ظفرت به فعقباه حزن إما بذهابه عنك وإما بذهابك عنه, ولا بد من أحد هذين الشيئين إلا العمل لله عز و جل فعقباه على كل حال سرور في عاجل وآجل, أما العاجل فقلة الهم بما يهتم به الناس, وأنك به معظم من الصديق و العدو, و أما في الآجل فالجنة .

الأخلاق و السير/75/ابن حزم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

296- حي بتحية الإسلام ( السلام عليكم) و اترك تحية المجوس ( صباح النور)
صباح النور : ?
في (( مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بمصر )) مقال ممتع للأستاذ / عمر فروخ ، قال فيه : ( ومعظم الناس إذا حيا بعضهم بعضاً قالوا : صباح الخير أو مساء الخير ! والرد على هذه التحية هو : صباح النور - مساء النور ، وهذه التحية هي : التحية المجوسية ، يعتقد المجوسي بقوتين : الخير ، والشر ، يمثلهما : النور والظلمة . وللمجوسي إله للخير أو النور ، وإله للشر أو الظلمة ، وهما يتنازعان السيطرة على العالم ، فكان من المعقول أن يحيي المجوس بعضهم بعضاً بقولهم : صباح الخير - صباح النور ! ومع أن الإسلام قد أمرنا بأن نأخذ تحية الإسلام : ( السلام عليكم ) مكان كل تحية أخرى ، فلا يزال العرب في معظمهم - من المسلمين ومن غير المسلمين - يتبادلون التحية بقولهم صباح الخير - صباح النور ) ا هـ .
معجم المناهي اللفظية/343
297- كتابة آيات القرآن على حبات الأرز و البيض؟؟؟!!!
ذكر صاحب كتاب تاريخ أخبارالأول فيمن تصرف في مصر من أرباب الدول أنه شاهد في سنة 996 هجريةشخصا في يده حبة أرز مكتوب عليها بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَالْعَصْرِ (1) إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ (2) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ (3) 
سورة الكوثر
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ (1) فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ (2) إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الْأَبْتَرُ (3) 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ (1) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ (2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ (3) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ (4) 
كتبه محمد سنة 992 هجرية .
و شاهد ذلك قضاة المحكمة و شهودها .........
تاريخ الخط العربي/178
قال صاحب الموضوع : و قد ذكر صاحب الكتاب من كتب عدة آيات على بيضة , و هذا من الترف المذموم فالقرآن لم ينزله الله للتنافس في كتابته على القمح و البيض , بل لتدبره و العمل به.
298-  المقالة الباطلة أدلتها تشهد ببطلانها
وحكى المسعودي أنه كان في أعلى صعيد مصر رجل من القبط ممن يظهر دين النصرانية ,وكان يشار إليه بالعلم والفهم ,فبلغ خبره أحمد بن طولون فاستحضره وسأله عن أشياء كثيرة من جملتها أنه أمر في بعض الأيام وقد أحضر مجلسه بعض أهل النظر ليسأله عن الدليل على صحة دين النصرانية 
فسألوه عن ذلك فقال : دليلي على صحتها وجودي إياها متناقضة متنافية تدفعها العقول وتنفر منها النفوس لتباينها وتضادها, لا نظر يقويها ولا جدل يصححها ولا برهان يعضدها من العقل والحس عند أهل التأمل فيها والفحص عنها, ورأيت مع ذلك أمما كثيرة وملوكا عظيمة ذوي معرفة وحسن سياسة وعقول راجحة قد انقادوا إليها وتدينوا بها مع ما ذكرت من تناقضها في العقل ,فعلمت أنهم لم يقبلوها ولا تدينوا بها إلا بدلائل شاهدوها وآيات ومعجزات عرفوها%2

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أبا عبد البر على فوائدك الشيقة التي أتابعها كل مرة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أبا عبد البر على فوائدك الشيقة التي أتابعها كل مرة


و بارك فيك
أحب الشيوخ و لست منهم ..............لعلي ألقى بهم شفاعة
هذه الفائدة سجلت ناقصة / و هاهي كاملة
298- المقالة الباطلة أدلتها تشهد ببطلانها
وحكى المسعودي أنه كان في أعلى صعيد مصر رجل من القبط ممن يظهر دين النصرانية ,وكان يشار إليه بالعلم والفهم ,فبلغ خبره أحمد بن طولون فاستحضره وسأله عن أشياء كثيرة من جملتها أنه أمر في بعض الأيام وقد أحضر مجلسه بعض أهل النظر ليسأله عن الدليل على صحة دين النصرانية 
فسألوه عن ذلك فقال : دليلي على صحتها وجودي إياها متناقضة متنافية تدفعها العقول وتنفر منها النفوس لتباينها وتضادها, لا نظر يقويها ولا جدل يصححها ولا برهان يعضدها من العقل والحس عند أهل التأمل فيها والفحص عنها, ورأيت مع ذلك أمما كثيرة وملوكا عظيمة ذوي معرفة وحسن سياسة وعقول راجحة قد انقادوا إليها وتدينوا بها مع ما ذكرت من تناقضها في العقل ,فعلمت أنهم لم يقبلوها ولا تدينوا بها إلا بدلائل شاهدوها وآيات ومعجزات عرفوها أوجبت انقيادهم إليها والتدين بها 
فقال له السائل : وما التضاد الذي فيها ؟ 
فقال:وهل يدرك ذلك أم تعلم غايته ؟
منها قولهم بأن الثلاثة واحد وأن الواحد ثلاثة ,
ووصفهم للأقانيم والجوهر وهو الثالوثي ( الأب و الإبن و الروح القدس)وهل الأقانيم في أنفسها قادرة عالمة أم لا ؟ وفي اتحاد ربهم القديم بالانسان المحدث وما جرى في ولادته وصلبه وقتله وهل في التشنيع أكبر وأفحش من إله صلب وبصق في وجهه ؟ ووضع على رأسه إكليل الشوك وضرب رأسه بالقضيب ؟ وسمرت قدماه ونخس بالأسنة والخشب جنباه ؟ وطلب الماء فسقي الخل من بطيخ الحنظل ؟
فأمسكوا عن مناظرته لما قد أعطاهم من تناقض مذهبه وفساده اهـ
الإعتصام / 1/269/ مشهور حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

299-  سبب قلة الإنتاج العلمي عند الخوارج و خصوصا في التفسير
قال :  الدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي
.........و لكن بقي سؤال يتردد في نفسي , و لعله يتردد في نفس القارئ أيضا و هو : 
ما السر في أن الخوارج قل إنتاجهم في التفسير؟
و الجواب  ينحصر في أمور ثلاثة و هي :
1 -   أن أكثر الخوارج من البدو, مما جعلهم أبعد الناس عن التطور العلمي و الإجتماعي, و الإحتفاظ بسداجة التفكير و ضيق التصور
2- الإشتغال بالحروب منذ بدأ نشأتهم مما لم يتح لهم التفرع للتصنيف
3- عدم الخوض في التفسير لخوف الوقوع في الكذب الذي يعتبر عندهم كبيرة تخرج من الإيمان
ذكرتها مختصرة من أراد النوسع فليرجع :
التفسير و المفسرون/2/221/ دار الأرقم
300- خطأ نسبة الإنتاج العلمي للشوكاني إلى الزيدية
قال الشيخ علي بن أحمد الرازجي:
...........أرى كثيرا من الكاتبين إما عن الفرق أو عن الزيدية أو عن الشوكاني أو عن العلوم التي كان الشوكاني أحد فرسانها , يتسبونه إلى الزيدية, أو إلى علماء الزيدية من أولئك صاحب ( التفسير و المفسرون) فإنه جعل تفسيره ضمن الزيدية. و بينه و بين نفاسير الزيدية كما بين السماء و الأرض , و السنة و البدعة , فإن الشوكاني هجر التمذهب منذ عنفوان شبابه ,و اعتمد على القول و العمل بالكتاب و السنة , و رد على الزيدية كثيرا من ضلالها, من ذلك في باب الصحابة ( إرشاد الغبي إلى مذهب أهل البيت في صحب النبي).............
التيسير لمعرفة المشهور من أسانيد و كتب التفسير/230/دار الآثار صنعاء
30- من أكثر من قراءة القصيدة الضمياطية أصيب بالجنون ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
قال الشيخ مشهور حسن عن الشيخ الهلالي:
و من العجيب عند المغاربة - و ما أكثر عجائبهم !- أنهم يعتقدون أن من قرأها , و أكثر قراءتها يصاب بالجنون , لأن لكل بيت  منها خاصيته , و خداما من الجن يقضون حاجة من دعا به , و لكن قل من يتغلب عليهم فيستجيبون له و يخدمونه, و أكثر من يحاول التغلب عليهم يهزم و يصاب بالجنون. 
قال: حتى إن سكان الجزائر إذا رأو شخصا من حفاظ القرآن لم تعجبهم حاله يقولون هذا ( مضميط), يعنون : أنه فقد عقله بكثرة قراءة الضمياطية .  و علق على ذلك بقوله :و المغاربة ليسوا كذابين فيما زعموا , فإن من قرأها للسحر و استخدم الجن يصاب بالجنون و الوسوسة و تجيئه خيالات تفتنه و تفسد عقله
سبيل الرشاد/1/ 63/ مشهور حسن/ الدار الآثرية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

302- كذب قصة :(إقرار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إحياء علوم الدين؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!)
وذكر اليافعي أيضا: أن الشيخ الإمام الكبير أبا الحسن علي بن مرزهم الفقيه المشهور المغربي كان بالغ في الإنكار على كتاب «إحياء علوم الدين» وكان مطاعا، مسموع الكلمة
فأمر بجمع ما ظفر به من نسخ «الإحياء»، وهمّ بإحراقها في الجامع يوم الجمعة، فرأى ليلة تلك الجمعة كأنه دخل الجامع فإذا هو بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه، ومعه أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، والإمام الغزالي قائم بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما أقبل «ابن مرزهم» قال الغزالي: هذا خصمي يا رسول الله، فإن كان الأمر كما زعم تبتُ إلى الله، وإن كان شيئا حصل لي من بركتك واتباع سنتك فخذ لي حقي من خصمي، ثم ناول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كتاب «الإحياء» فتصفحه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورقة ورقة من أوله إلى آخره ثم قال: «والله إن هذا لشيء حسن، ثم ناوله الصديق رضي الله عنه، فنظر فيه فاستجاده، ثم قال: والذي بعثك بالحق إنه لشيء حسن، ثم ناوله الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه فنظر فيه، وأثنى عليه كما قال الصدّيق، فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتجريد الفقيه علي بن مرزهم عن القميص وأن يضرب حد المفتري، فجرد وضرب، فلما ضرب خمسة أسواط تشفّع فيه الصديق رضي الله عنه وقال: يا رسول الله، لعله ظن فيه خلاف سنتك فأخطأ في ظنه، فرضي الإمام الغزالي وقبل شفاعة الصديق.
ثم استيقظ ابن مرزهم، وأثر السياط في ظهره، وأعلم أصحابه، وتاب إلى الله عن إنكاره على الإمام الغزالي، واستغفر ولكنه بقي مدة طويلة متألماً من آثار السياط وهو يتضرع إلى الله تعالى ويتشفع برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أن رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عليه، ومسح بيده الكريمة على ظهره فعوفي، وشفي بإذن الله تعالى، ثم لازم مطالعة «إحياء علوم الدين» ففتح الله عليه فيه، ونال المعرفة بالله، وصار من أكابر المشايخ أهل العلم الباطن والظاهر، رحمه الله تعالى.» ا
أبو حامد الغزالي عقيدته تصوفه/دمشقية/ 47/ دار المسلم
قال صاحب الموضوع : لو نقلت هذه القصة بسند أعلى من أسانيد البخاري ما قبلت , لما فيها من مخالفات شرعية فكيف يقرأ :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الرسول وهو أمي , و كيف يقر الأحاديث الموضوعة , و الخرافات الصوفية , فانظر كيف يرهب الصوفية من ينكر عليهم , لا تعترض فتنطرد 
303- رؤية أبا يزيد خير من رؤية الله سبعين مرة؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
قال الغزالي في الإحياء:
وحكى أن أبا تراب التخشبى كان معجبا ببعض المريدين فكان يدنيه ويقوم بمصالحة والمريد مشغول بعبادته ومواجدته فقال له أبو تراب يوما: لو رأيت أبا يزيد
فقال إنى عنه مشغول فلما أكثر عليه أبو تراب من قوله لو رأيت أبا يزيد هاج وجد المريد فقال ويحك ما أصنع بأبى يزيد قد رأيت الله تعالى فأغنانى عن أبى يزيد 
قال أبو تراب فهاج طبعى ولم أملك نفسى فقلت ويلك تغتر بالله عز وجل لو رأيت أبا يزيد مرة واحدة كان أنفع لك من ان ترى الله سبعين مرة قال فبهت الفتى من قوله وأنكره فقال وكيف ذلك قال له ويلك أما ترى الله تعالى عندك فيظهر لك على مقدارك وترى أبا يزيد عند الله قد ظهر له على مقداره فعرف ما قلت.
أبو حامد الغزالي عقيدته تصوفه/دمشقية/ 57/ دار المسلم
304- مقارنة بين عدد  قتلى الجهاد الإسلامي و قتلى الحرب الهمجية للكفار
قال الشيخ الندوي
و هذه الحروب التي لم يشهد التاريخ أيمن منها و أقل إراقة للدماء و ذهابا بالنفس.........فلا يربي عدد المقتولين من الفريقين (المسلم و الكافر ) جميع الغزوات و السرايا  التي ابتدأت من السنة 2 هجرية و دامت إلى السنة 9 , 1018 قتيلا المسلمون 259 و الكفار 759
أما المصابون في حرب ( 1914- 1918)  العالمية فيبلغ عددهم على الأصح 21 مليون نسمة عدد المقتولين 7 ملايين 
أما الحرب العالمية الثانية عدد المصابين 50 مليونا 
ماذا خسر العالم بانحطاط المسلمين/292/ دار ابن كثير

قال صاحب الموضوع : قد شاهدت وثائقيا عن الحرب العالمية الثانية وقد ذكر المعلق أن عدد الموتى 50 مليونا , و أن عدد القتلى في الحرب العالمية الأولى كان أكبر من هذا العدد. فمن أحق أن يتهم بالهمجية و الإرهاب, أفلا يستحيي من يرمي الإسلام بأنه دين السيف و القتل و الإرهاب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

305- لا تحزن إذا لحنت في اللغة العربيةابْنُ مَسْرُوْقٍ: حَدَّثَنَا سَلَمَةُ، عَنْ عَاصِمٍ، قَالَ الكِسَائِيُّ:
صَلَّيْتُ بِالرَّشِيْدِ، فَأَخْطَأْتُ فِي آيَةٍ، مَا أَخْطَأَ فِيْهَا صَبِيٌّ، قُلْتُ: لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعِيْنَ، فَوَاللهِ مَا اجْتَرَأَ الرَّشِيْدُ أَنْ يَقُوْلُ: أَخْطَأْتَ، لَكِنْ
قَالَ: أَيُّ لُغَةٍ هَذِهِ؟
قُلْتُ: يَا أَمِيْرَ المُؤْمِنِيْنَ! قَدْ يَعْثُرُ الجَوَادُ.
قَالَ: أَمَّا هَذَا فَنَعَمْ .
وَعَنْ سَلَمَةَ، عَنِ الفَرَّاءِ، سَمِعْتُ الكِسَائِيَّ يَقُوْلُ: رُبَّمَا سَبَقَنِي لِسَانِي بِاللَّحْنِ.
وَعَنْ خَلَفِ بنِ هِشَامٍ: أَنَّ الكِسَائِيَّ قَرَأَ عَلَى المِنْبَرِ: {أَنَا أَكْثَرَ مِنْكَ مَالاً} بِالنَّصْبِ، فَسَأَلُوْهُ عَنِ العِلَّةِ، فَثُرْتُ فِي وُجُوْهِهِم، فَمَحَوْهُ، فَقَالَ لِي: يَا خَلَفُ! مَنْ يَسْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّحْنِ؟
سير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة الكسائي
306 -كيف بدأ علم النحو
قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ: أَخَذَ أَبُو الأَسْوَدِ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ العَرَبِيَّةَ، فَسَمِعَ قَارِئاً يَقْرَأُ: {أَنَّ اللهَ بَرِيْءٌ مِنَ المُشْرِكِيْنَ وَرَسُوْلِهِ} - بِكَسْرِ اللاَّمِ بَدَلاً عَنْ ضَمِّهَا  [التَّوْبَةُ: 3]، فَقَالَ: مَا ظَنَنْتُ أَنَّ أَمْرَ النَّاسِ قَدْ صَارَ إِلَى هَذَا.
فَقَالَ لِزِيَادٍ الأَمِيْرِ: ابْغِنِي كَاتِباً لَقِناً .
فَأَتَى بِهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو الأَسْوَدِ: إِذَا رَأَيْتَنِي قَدْ فَتَحْتُ فَمِي بِالحَرْفِ، فَانْقُطْ نُقْطَةً أَعْلاَهُ، وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَنِي قَدْ ضَمَمْتُ فَمِي، فَانْقُطْ نُقْطَةً بَيْنَ يَدَيِ الحَرْفِ، وَإِنْ كَسَرْتُ، فَانْقُطْ نُقْطَةً تَحْتَ الحَرْفِ، فَإِذَا أَتْبَعْتُ شَيْئاً مِنْ ذَلِكَ غُنَّةً، فَاجْعَلْ مَكَانَ النُّقْطَةِ نُقْطَتَيْنِ، فَهَذَا نَقْطُ أَبِي الأَسْوَدِ  .
وَقَالَ المُبَرِّدُ  : حَدَّثَنَا المَازِنِيُّ، قَالَ:
السَّبَبُ الَّذِي وُضِعَتْ لَهُ أَبْوَابُ النَّحْوِ: أَنَّ بِنْتَ أَبِي الأَسْوَدِ قَالَتْ لَهُ: مَا أَشَدُّ الحَرِّ!
فَقَالَ: الحَصْبَاءُ بِالرَّمْضَاءِ.
قَالَتْ: إِنَّمَا تَعَجَّبْتُ مِنْ شِدَّتِهِ.
فَقَالَ: أَوَقَدْ لَحَنَ النَّاسُ؟!
فَأَخْبَرَ بِذَلِكَ عَلِيّاً -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ- فَأَعْطَاهُ أُصُوْلاً بَنَى مِنْهَا، وَعَمِلَ بَعْدَهُ عَلَيْهَا.
وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ نَقَطَ المَصَاحِفَ........  ..
سير اعلام النبلاء/ أبو الأسود الدؤلي
307- اسم على وزن فعلع
قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيّ وَغَيْره : لَمْ يَأْتِ مِنْ الْأَسْمَاءِ عَلَى " فَعْلَعٍ " بِتَكْرِيرِ الْعَيْنِ غَيْر حَدْرَد ، وَهُوَ بِفَتْحِ الْمُهْمَلَةِ بَعْدَهَا دَالٌ مُهْمَلَةٌ سَاكِنَةٌ ثُمَّ رَاءٌ مَفْتُوحَة ثُمَّ دَالٌ مُهْمَلَةٌ أَيْضًا .
فتح الباري /1/ 282/ الكتب العلمية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

308- زيت أركان فريدة في تركيبها وفريدة في خصائصها
http://www.mfaid.com/argan-ar.htm309- إذا كانت ثمار الزيتون تمثل أحسن غذاء فإن أوراق الزيتون كنبات طبي تمثل أحسن علاج

http://www.mfaid.com/oliveleave.htm
310- نظام التغذية للحامل و المرضع (الدجاج بلدي)
http://www.mfaid.com/pregnant.php

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

311- سفيان ابن عيينة يصف نفسه في صغر سنه  عند طلبه للعلم
كُنْتُ فِي مَجْلِسِ سُفْيَانَ بنِ عُيَيْنَةَ، فَنَظَرَ إِلَى صَبِيٍّ، فَكَأَنَّ أَهْلَ المَسْجِدِ تَهَاوَنُوا بِهِ لِصِغَرِهِ، فَقَالَ سُفْيَانُ: {كَذَلِكَ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَمَنَّ اللهُ عَلَيْكُمْ} [النِّسَاءُ: 94].
ثُمَّ قَالَ: يَا نَضْرُ، لَوْ رَأَيْتَنِي وَلِي عَشْرُ سِنِيْنَ، طُوْلِي خَمْسَةُ أَشْبَارٍ، وَوَجْهِي كَالدِّيْنَارِ، وَأَنَا كشُعْلَةِ نَارٍ، ثِيَابِي صِغَارٌ، وَأَكمَامِي قِصَارٌ، وَذَيْلِي بِمِقْدَارٍ، وَنَعلِي كآذَانِ الفَارِ، أَخْتَلِفُ إِلَى عُلَمَاءِ الأَمصَارِ، كَالزُّهْرِيِّ وَعَمْرِو بنِ دِيْنَارٍ، أَجلِسُ بَيْنهُم كَالمِسْمَارِ، مِحْبَرتِي كَالجَوْزَةِ، وَمَقْلَمَتِي كَالمَوْزَةِ، وَقَلَمِي كَاللَّوزَةِ، فَإِذَا أَتَيْتُ، قَالُوا: أَوْسِعُوا لِلشَّيْخِ الصَّغِيْرِ، ثُمَّ ضَحِكَ.


قال الذهبي :فِي صحَّةِ هَذَا نَظَرٌ، وَإِنَّمَا سَمِعَ مِنَ المَذْكُوْرِيْن  َ وَهُوَ ابْنُ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً أَوْ أَكْثَرَ.

سير أعلام النبلاء/ ترجمة سفيان ابن عيينة

312- بين الحفظ و الذكاء

..... فارس يقول سمعت الاستاذ ابن العميد يقول :ما كنت اظن ان في الدنيا حلاوة الذ من الرياسة والوزارة التي انا فيها حتى شهدت مذاكرة سليمان ابن ايوب بن احمد الطبراني وابي بكر الجعابي بحضرتي فكان الطبراني يغلب بكثرة حفظه ,وكان الجعابي يغلب الطبراني بفطنته وذكاء اهل بغداد ,حتى ارتفعت اصواتهم ولا يكاد احدهما يغلب صاحبه ,فقال الجعابي عندي حديث ليس في الدنيا الا عندي,
 فقال هاته فقال حدثنا ابو خليف حدثنا سليمان بن ايوب وحدث بالحديث 
فقال الطبراني: أنا سليمان بن ايوب ومني سمع ابو خليفة ,فاسمع مني حتى يعلو اسنادك فإنك تروي عن ابي خليفة عني ,
فخجل الجعابي وغلبه الطبراني
 قال :ابن العميد فوددت في مكاني ان الوزارة والرياسة ليتها لم تكن لي وكنت الطبراني وفرحت مثل الفرح الذي فرح الطبراني لاجل الحديث .
مفتاح دار السعادة/1/ 503/ علي حسن
313- الكلام إن لم يبن على أصل علمي قال كلٌ ما خطر على باله و تخيله
قال شيخ الإسلام:
........و الكلام إن لم يبن على أصل علمي قال كل ما خطر على باله و تخيله .و هؤلاء كثيرل ما تخيلو أشياء لا حقيقة لها يظنونها في الخارج , و يسمى الخيالَ أرض الحقيقة , ويعظم أمره , و لعمري إن الخيال الباطل الواسع هو من إلقاء الشيطان.........

الرد على الشاذلي/185/ دار عالم الفوائد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

314- سبب كثر إختلاف الروايات في المذهب المالكي
قال الشيخ حماد بن أحمد القباج:
...........و رغم ما تعرضت له المدرسة المصرية من بطش العبيديين , فقد بقيت صامدة إلى أن رجعت إلى نشاطها بعد سقوط الدولة الدولة ارافضية.
وبعد سقوط الأندلس في يد الإسبان , اندثر المذهب المالكي من الأندلس , و انتقل من كان بها من علماء المالكية إلى تونس و المغرب , ثم حصل امتزاج بين المدارس الثلاثة ( فاس , القيروان , مصر )
و ظهر ذلك في مؤلفات جمعت بينها , صارت عمدة للمذهب , 
و قد أدى امتزاج المدارس المالكية إلى بروز اختلاف شديد , و أقوال متباينة في المذهب , حتى قيل لأحد المالكية : ما لمذهبكم كثير الإختلاف ؟! فأجاب : لكثرة نظاره في زمن إمامه , و قد أخذ عنه مشافهة نحو ألفين , كلهم مجتهد أو قارب الإجتهاد
السلفيةفي المغرب/ 102
315- هل ألزم الإمام مالك أحدا باتباع مذهبه
قال الشيخ حماد بن أحمد القباج:
روى أبو حاتم الرازي / الجرح والتعديل بسند جيد عن مالك بن أنس قال, قال لي أبو جعفر:
قد أردت ان اجعل هذا العلم علما واحدا فاكتب به الى امراء الاجناد والى القضاة فيعلمون به فمن خالف ضربت عنقه.
فقلت له :يا أمير المومنين أو غير ذلك ,إن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان في هذه الأمة وكان يبعث السرايا وكان يخرج, فلم يفتح من البلاد كثيرا حتى قبضه الله عز و جل, ثم قام أبو بكر رضي الله عنه بعده فلم يفتح من البلاد كثيرا ثم قام عمر رضي الله عنه بعدهما ففتحت البلاد على يديه فلم يجد بدا من أن يبعث أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم معلمين ,فلم يزل يؤخذ عنهم كابرا عن كابر الى يومهم هذا فان ذهبت تحولهم مما يعرفون الى ما لا يعرفون رأوا ذلك كفرا ولكن أقر أهل كل بلدة على ما فيها من العلم ,وخذ هذا العلم لنفسك فقال لي ما ابعدت القول اكتب هذا العلم لمحمد.
و اشيء نفسه تكرر مع المهدي بن أبي جعفر المنصور, حيث طالب مالكا بما طالبه به والده , فكان موقف مالك واحدا:
قال الحافظ في الحلية
سَمِعْتُ مَالِكاً يَقُوْلُ: شَاوَرَنِي هَارُوْنُ الرَّشِيْدُ فِي ثَلاَثَةٍ: فِي أَنْ يُعَلِّقَ (المُوَطَّأَ) فِي الكَعْبَةِ، وَيَحْمِلَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا فِيْهِ، وَفِي أَنْ يَنْقُضَ مِنْبَرَ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وَيَجْعَلَهُ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَفِضَّةٍ وَجَوْهَرٍ، وَفِي أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ نَافِعاً إِمَاماً فِي مَسْجِدِ النَّبِيِّ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-.
فَقُلْتُ: أَمَّا تَعلِيقُ (المُوَطَّأِ)، فَإِنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الفُرُوعِ، وَتَفَرَّقُوا، وَكُلٌّ عِنْد نَفْسِه مُصِيْبٌ،..........
قال الذهبي:
هَذَا إِسْنَادٌ حَسَنٌ، لَكِنْ لَعَلَّ الرَّاوِي وَهِمَ فِي قَوْلِهِ: هَارُوْنُ؛ لأَنَّ نَافِعاً قَبْلَ خِلاَفَةِ هَارُوْنَ مَاتَ.
السلفيةفي المغرب/ 104
316- كيف تستفيد من مذهب الإمام مالك و من جميع المذاهب
1- عدم الإقتصار من مذهب مالك على الفروع الفقهية و ضوابط الإستنباط دون المعتقد و المنهاج
2- عدم التعصب لأصول المذهب أو فروعه أو هما معا ,بحيث تجعل أصلا لا يجوز الخروج عليه
3- عدم رفع أحكام المذهب إلى درجة الحجية
4-عدم  الجمود على فروع المذهب و سد باب الإجتهاد في الكتاب و السنة
السلفيةفي المغرب/ 121( بتصرف يسير)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

317- معنى: لله درك
لله درك : أي ما أحسن كلامك , و الدر أصله اللبن , و كأنه سمي بحكاية صوته عند الحلب , و الله أصله القسم , ولا تدخل اللام في القسم إلا على اسم الله تعالى , والتعجب معها لازم , فإذا قال الذي يسمع صوت الحلب لصاحب الناقة , لله درك فكأنه قال: و الله إن درك هذا لكثير , ثم استعير للفصيح في كلامه , ولكل من أحسن في شيئ , فكانه قيل ما أحسن ما جئت به.
شرح مقامات الحريري/الشريشي /1/207/دار الرشاد الحديثة
318- الفرق بين الفتك و الغدر و الغيلةالفتك أن تأتي رجلا آمنا منك و تقتله , أو تكمن له في موضع لا يعرف بك  فإذا أتاك قتلته, ثم سمي من هجم على الأمور العظام فاتكا, فإذا أدخلت رجلا منزلك أو موضعا لا مغيث له فيه فقتلته فذلك الغيلة , فإن كان رجلا يخافك فأمنته و آنسته حتى أمنك ثم قتلته فذلك الغدر
شرح مقامات الحريري/الشريشي /1/238/دار الرشاد الحديثة
319- خطأ لغوي( الكاف الاستعمارية )؟؟؟!!
كمسلم : ?
في (( معجم الأخطاء الشائعة )) ص/ 268 : أن الكاف هنا للتمثيل بما لا مثيل له ، وتسمى كاف الاستقصاء .
والمعنى : بصفته مسلماً ، أو : بكونه مسلماً . والعدناني صاحب هذا المعجم يتابع داغراً في كتابه : ( تذكرة الكاتب ص/ 33 ) .
وقد أجاز مجمع اللغة العربية بمصر هذا الأسلوب ، لكنه اضطرب في شأن هذه الكاف : هل هي للتشبيه ، أو للتعليل ، أو زائدة ؟
لكن المحققين من أهل اللغة لا يرتضون هذا الأُسلوب ، ويرونه مولداً حادثاً عن الأُسلوب الإفرانجي فهو تقليد له . وأنه لا يوجد لدى النحاة ما يسمى بكاف الاستقصاء ، ولا في الأدب العربي القديم ، قرر ذلك جماعات منهم : الأُستاذ النجار في : محاضرات عن الأخطاء الشائعة 2/ 43 ، والأُستاذ رمضان عبدالتواب في كتابه : لحن العامة ص / 344 .
والشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي- رحمه الله تعالى- يسمى هذه الكاف :( الكاف الاستعمارية ) .
معجم المناهي اللفظية /466

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

320 -حيلة لتقليل الوزن
كان ملك في الزمان الأول وكان مثقلاً كثيراً الشحم لا ينتفع بنفسه ,فجمع المتطببين, وقال: احتالوا إليّ بحيلة يخفّ عني لحمي هذا قليلاً ,قال :فما قدروا له على شيء ,قال فبعث له رجل عاقل أديب متطبب فاره, فبعث إليه وأشخصه, فقال: له عالجني ولك الغنى.
قال: أصلح الله الملك أنا متطبب منجم دعني حتى أنظر الليلة في طالعك أي دواء يوافق طالعك فأسقيك
قال: فغدا عليه ,فقال أيها الملك الأمان.
قال :لك الأمان قال رأيت طالعك يدل على أن الباقي من عمرك شهر فإن أحببت عالجتك وإن أردت بيان ذلك فاحسبني عندك فإن كان لقولي حقيقة فخل عني وإلا فاستقص مني.
قال فحبسه قال ثم رفع الملك الملاهي واحتجب عن الناس وخلا وحده مهتماً كلما انسلخ يوم ازداد غماً حتى هزل وخف لحمه ومضى لذلك ثمان وعشرون يوماً ,فبعث إليه وأخرجه, فقال ما ترى قال أعز الله الملك أنا أهون على عزّ وجلّ من أن أعلم الغيب والله ما أعرف عمري فكيف أعرف عمرك إنه لم يكن عندي دواء إلا الغم فلم أقدر أن أجلب إليك الغم إلا بهذه العلة فأذاب شحم الكلي ,فأجازه وأحسن إليه.
الأذكياء/ المتطببين
321- قال الجاحظ :ما غلبني أحد قط إلا رجل وامرأة
قال الجاحظ :ما غلبني أحد قط إلا رجل وامرأة ,فأما الرجل فإني كنت مجتازاً في بعض الطرق فإذا أنا برجل قصير بطين كبير الهامة طويل اللحية مؤتزر بمئزر وبيده مشط يسقي به شقه ويمشطها به, فقلت في نفسي رجل قصير بطين ألحى ,فاستزريته ,فقلت أيها الشيخ قد قلت فيك شعراً فترك المشط من يده وقال: قل، فقلت:
كأنك صعوة في أصل حش ... أصاب الحش طش بعد رش
فقال لي اسمع جواب ما قلت فقلت هات فقال:
كأنك جندب في ذنب كبش ... يدلدل هكذا والكبش يمشي
وأما المرأة فكنت مجتازاً ببعض الطرقات فإذا أنا بامرأتين وكنت راكباً على حمارة فضرطت الحمارة ,فقالت إحداهما للأخرى وي حمارة الشيخ تضرط ,
فغاظني قولها فاعتدلت ثم قلت لها:إنه ما حملتني أنثى قط إلا وضرطت
فضربت بيدها على كتف الأخرى وقالت كانت أم هذا منه تسعة أشهر على جهد جهيد.
الأذكياء/من غلب من العوام بذكائه
322- ذكرني فوك جماري أهلي
أصله أن رجلاً خرج يطلب حمارين ضلا له فرأى امرأة متنقبة فأعجبته حتى نسي الحمارين، فلم يزل يطلب إليها حتى سفرت له فإذا هي فوهاء، فحين رأى أسنانها ذكر الحمارين فقال: ذكرني فوك حماري أهلي.
مجمع الأمثال

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

323 - حوار بين شيخ الإسلام و صاحب وحدة الوجود
قال شيخ الإسلام:
و لقد حضر عندي منهم شيخ من شيوخهم و طلب مني شيئا , فجعلت استنطقه هذا المذهب ليسمعه الحاضرون , فإن من الناس من ينكر و جود هؤلاء مع كثرتهم لفساد مذهبهم في العقل , و كان قد طلب درهما , 
فقلت له : من الطالب ؟
فقال : الله .
قلت له من المطلوب ؟
قال : هو الله !!!
قلت : و الدرهم ؟
قال: هو الله !!!!
وكان هناك فروج و سكين , فقلت : و الفروج و السكين ؟؟
فقال هو الله !!!
فجعل يقول إني مريض فأعطني , فقلت له: المُعطِي غير المُعطَى أم لا ؟ من هو الذي يعطيك؟
و توَّبته بعد ذلك , فضجر في أثناء الكلام و رفع بصره إلى السماء و قال يا الله , فقلت له إلى من ترفع ؟ - و على مذهب المحققين من أصحابه ما هناك شيئ -! ! 
فقال استغفر الله أخطأت .
الرد على الشاذلي/ 156
324- جواب رسالة
كان ملكشاه قد أرسل إلى ابن الصباح( رئيس الباطنية ) يدعوه إلى الطاعة ويتهدده أن خالفه ويأمره بالكف عن بث أصحابه لقتل العلماء والأمراء ,فقال في جواب الرسالة والرسول حاضر: الجواب ما تراه ,ثم قال: لجماعة وقوف بين يديه أريد أن أنفذكم إلى مولاكم في حاجة فمن ينهض لها, فأشرأب كل منهم لذلك ,فظن رسول السلطان أنها رسالة يحملها إياهم, فأومأ إلى شاب منهم فقال: له أقتل نفسك فجذب سكينة وضرب بها غلصمته فخر ميتا.
وقال لآخر: إرم نفسك من القلعة فألقى نفسه فتمزق ,
ثم التفت إلى رسول السلطان فقال أخبره أن عندي من هؤلاء عشرين ألفا هذا حد طاعتهم لي. وهذا هو الجواب
فعاد الرسول إلى السلطان ملكشاه فأخبره بما رأى فعجب من ذلك وترك كلامهم وصارت بأيديهم قلاع كثيرة ثم قتلوا جماعة من الأمراء والوزراء.
تلبيس إبليس / تلبيسه على الباطنية
325- كيف تنصح إنسانا
وإذا نصحت فانصح سراً لا جهراً وبتعريض لا تصريح إلا أن لا يفهم المنصوح تعريضك فلا بد من التصريح. ولا تنصح على شرط القبول منك.
فإن تعديت هذه الوجوه فأنت ظالم لا ناصح وطالب طاعة وملك لا مؤدي حق أمانة وأخوة. وليس هذا حكم العقل ولا حكم الصداقة لكن حكم الأمير مع رعيته والسيد مع عبيده.
 الأَخْلاَقُ وَالسِّيَرُ/ بْنِ حَزْمٍ / 122/ تحقيق عبد الحق التركماني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

326- الذكر عند انقضاء النسك 
قال ابن رجب الحنبلي:
وفي الأمر بالذكر عند انقضاء النسك معنى وهو أن سائر العبادات تنقضي ويفرغ منها وذكر الله باق لا ينقضي ولا يفرغ منه ,بل هو مستمر للمؤمنين في الدنيا والآخرة وقد أمر الله تعالى بذكره عند انقضاء الصلاة قال الله تعالى: {فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَاماً وَقُعُوداً وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ} [النساء: 103] وقال في صلاة الجمعة: {فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلاةُ فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيراً} [الجمعة: 10] وقال تعالى: {فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانْصَبْ*وَإِل  ى رَبِّكَ فَارْغَبْ}
لطائف المعارف/ وظائف شهر ذي الحجة/402
327- الأذكار و الأدعية التي جاءت مقيدة بدبر الصلاة
قال الشيخ العثيمين
وعلى هذا فنقول: ما وَرَدَ مقيَّداً بدُبُر الصَّلاة، فإن كان ذِكْراً فهو بعد السَّلام، وإن كان دُعاء فهو قبل السَّلام.
فإن قال قائل: دُبُرُ الشيء بعدَه كما في الحديث: «أن رَجُلاً أعتقَ غلاماً له عن دُبُرٍ»  ، أي: بعد موته؟
الجواب: أن الدُّبُر ما كان الشيء مستدبراً له، وقد يكون منه، وقد لا يكون منه، والذي يُعيِّن كونه منه أو ليس منه القرائن والسِّياق، ولهذا يقال: دُبُر الحيوان وهو منه، فالدُّبر يُفسَّر في كلِّ موضع بما يقتضيه الحال والسِّياق.
الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع/ العثيمين
328- هل يقبل الله دعاء فيه لحن ؟
سُئِلَ عَنْ رَجُلٍ دَعَا دُعَاءً مَلْحُونًا فَقَالَ : لَهُ رَجُلٌ مَا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ دُعَاءً مَلْحُونًا ؟
الْجَوَابُ
فَأَجَابَ : مَنْ قَالَ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ فَهُوَ آثِمٌ مُخَالِفٌ لِلْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَلِمَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَفُ وَأَمَّا مَنْ دَعَا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ بِدُعَاءِ جَائِزٍ سَمِعَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَجَابَ دُعَاءَهُ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مُعْرَبًا أَوْ مَلْحُونًا وَالْكَلَامُ الْمَذْكُورُ لَا أَصْلُ لَهُ ؛ بَلْ يَنْبَغِي لِلدَّاعِي إذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ عَادَتُهُ الْإِعْرَابَ أَنْ لَا يَتَكَلَّفَ الْإِعْرَابَ قَالَ بَعْضُ السَّلَفِ : إذَا جَاءَ الْإِعْرَابُ ذَهَبَ الْخُشُوعُ وَهَذَا كَمَا يُكْرَهُ تَكَلُّفُ السَّجْعِ فِي الدُّعَاءِ فَإِذَا وَقَعَ بِغَيْرِ تَكَلُّفٍ فَلَا بَأْسَ بِهِ فَإِنَّ أَصْلَ الدُّعَاءِ مِنْ الْقَلْبِ وَاللِّسَانُ تَابِعٌ لِلْقَلْبِ . وَمَنْ جَعَلَ هِمَّتَهُ فِي الدُّعَاءِ تَقْوِيمَ لِسَانِهِ أَضْعَفَ تَوَجُّهَ قَلْبِهِ وَلِهَذَا يَدْعُو الْمُضْطَرُّ بِقَلْبِهِ دُعَاءً يَفْتَحُ عَلَيْهِ لَا يَحْضُرُهُ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ وَهَذَا أَمْرٌ يَجِدُهُ كُلُّ مُؤْمِنٍ فِي قَلْبِهِ .
تصحيح الدعاء / بكر أبو زيد / 25

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

329- قول :صدق الله العظيم بعد الإنتهاء من قراءة القرآن
قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله:
نعم صدق الله العظيم { وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ قِيلاً} [ النساء: من الآية122] ، { وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثاً} [ النساء: من الآية87] .
وقول القائل : صدق الله العظيم ، ذكر مطلق ، فتقييده بزمان أو مكان ، أو حال من الأحوال ، لابد له من دليل ؛ إذ الأذكار المقيدة لا تكون إلا بدليل ، وعليه :
فإن التزام هذه بعد قراءة القرآن ، لا دليل عليه ، فيكون غير مشروع ، والتعبد بما لم يشرع من البدع ، فالتزامها والحال هذه بدعة . والله أعلم .
معجم المناهي اللفظية/336  و ينظر أيضا تصحيح الدعاء/ 292
330-  لطيفة في الإستعاذة
ومن لطائف الاستعاذة أنها طهارة للفم مما كان يتعاطاه من اللغو والرفث، وتطييب له وتهيؤ لتلاوة كلام الله وهي استعانة بالله واعتراف له بالقدرة, وللعبد بالضعف والعجز عن مقاومة هذا العدو المبين الباطني الذي لا يقدر على منعه ودفعه إلا الله الذي خلقه، ولا يقبل مصانعة، ولا يدارى بالإحسان، بخلاف العدو من نوع الإنسان كما دلت على ذلك آيات القرآن في ثلاث من المثاني، وقال تعالى: { إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ وَكِيلا } [الإسراء: 65]، وقد نزلت الملائكة لمقاتلة العدو البشري يوم بدر، ومن قتله العدو البشري كان شهيدًا، ومن قتله العدو الباطني كان طرِيدًا، ومن غلبه العدو الظاهر كان مأجورًا، ومن قهره العدو الباطن كان مفتونا أو موزورًا، ولما كان الشيطان يرى الإنسان من حيث لا يراه استعاذ منه بالذي يراه ولا يراه الشيطان.
تفسير القرآن العظيم / ابن كثير/ 1 /19/ المكتبة التوفيقية/ هاني الحاج
331- بعض بدع القراء
قال السيوطي:
قال في جمال القراء قد ابتدع الناس في قراءة القرآن أصوات الغناء ,ويقال إن أول ما غُني به من القرآن قوله تعالى( أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر )نقلوا ذلك من تغنيهم بقول الشاعر :
أما القطاة فإني سوف أنعتها ... نعتا يوافق عندي بعض ما فيها وقد قال الرسول في هؤلاء مفتونة قلوبهم وقلوب من يعجبهم شأنهم ( حديث ضعيف )
ومما إبتدعوه شيء سموه الترعيد وهو أن يرعد صوته كالذي يرعد من برد أو ألم 
وآخره سموه الترقيص وهو أن يروم السكت على الساكن ثم ينفر مع الحركة كأنه في عَدْو أو هرولة 
وآخر يسمى التطريب وهو أن يترنم بالقرآن ويتنغم به فيمد في غير مواضع المد ويزيد في المد على ما لا ينبغي 
وآخر يسمى التحزين وهو أن يأتي على وجه حزين يكاد يُبكي مع خشوع وخضوع 
ومن ذلك نوع أحدثه هؤلاء الذين يجتمعون فيقرؤون كلهم بصوت واحد فيقولون في قوله تعالى:( أفلا تعقلون) (أفل تعقلون )بحذف الألف وقال آمنا بحذف الواو ويمدون ما لا يمد ليستقيم لهم الطريق التي سلكوها وينبغي أن يسمى التحريف انتهى
الإتقان/1/296/تحقيق أحمد بن علي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

333- أشكل الفقرة ثم حل اللغز1
 إنه كانت لي مملوكة رشيقة القد. أسيلة الخد. صبور على الكد. تخب أحيانا كالنهد. وترقد أطوارا في المهد. وتجد في تموز مس البرد. ذات عقل وعنان. وحد وسنان. وكف ببنان. وفم بلا أسنان. تلدغ بلسان نضناض. وترفل في ذيل فضفاض. وتجلى في سواد وبياض. وتسقى ولكن من غير حياض. ناصحة خدعة. خبأة طلعة. مطبوعة على المنفعة. ومطواعة في الضيق والسعة. إذا قطعت وصلت. ومتى فصلتها عنك انفصلت. وطالما خدمتك فجملت. وربما جنت عليك فآلمت وململت.
334- أشكل الفقرة ثم حل اللغز2
 .......وقد رهنته. عن أرش ما أوهنته. مملوكا لي متناسب الطرفين. منتسبا إلى القين. نقيا من الدرن والشين. يقارن محله سواد العين. يفشي الإحسان. وينشي الاستحسان. ويغذي الإنسان. ويتحامى اللسان. إن سود جاد. أو وسم أجاد. وإذا زود وهب الزاد. ومتى استزيد زاد. لا يستقر بمغنى. وقلما ينكح إلا مثنى. يسخو بموجوده. ويسمو عند جوده. وينقاد مع قرينته. وإن لم تكن من طينته. ويستمتع بزينته. وإن لم يطمع في لينته.
الجواب في مشاركة المرة القادمة
335- فائدة في كلمة: التراث :?
هنا إفادة غالية للأُستاذ عبدالسلام هارون - رحمه الله تعالى - عن هذه الكلمة ، منها :
1. ليس في لسان العرب مادة مبدوءة بالتاء المثناة مختومة بالتاء المثلثة سوى ثلاث موادٍ هي : (( تَفَثَ )) ، و (( تلث )) و (( توثَ )) .
2. أن بعض الكلمات المبدوءة بالتاء المختومة بالثاء ، قد تكون تاؤها مبدولة من (( الواو )) مثل : (( ترث )) أصلها : (( ورث )) لهذا أدخلها الصرفيون في مادة : (( ورث )) ومنها قول الله تعالى : { وَتَأْكُلُونَ التُّرَاثَ أَكْلاً لَمّاً} .
وقال سعد بن ناشب :
فإن تهدموا بالغدر داري فإنها      **** ترث كريم لا يبالي العواقباثم شاع في عصرنا استعمالها بمعنى (( القديم )) وكل ما يمت إليه بصلة من كتب ، وأثاث ، ورِياش ، وبناء ، ونحو ذلك . هذا أصل معنى هذه المادة لغة ، وتصريفها ، وأما حكم إطلاقها على هذا المعنى ، فانظر ما مضى في حرف الألف : (( الأجانب ))

معجم المناهي اللفظية/629

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الغز 1= الإبرة
اللغز 2= الميل أو المكحل
و الجوابان في شرح مقامات الحريري
335- السر في تخصيص البول و النميمة و الغيبة بعذاب القبر
قال ابن رجب : قد ذكر بعضهم السر في تخصيص البول والنميمة والغيبة بعذاب القبر ، وهو أن القبر أول منازل الآخرة ، وفيه أنموذج ما يقع في يوم القيامة من العقاب والثواب . 
والمعاصي التي يعاقب عليها يوم القيامة نوعان : حق لله ، وحق لعباده ، وأول ما يقضى فيه يوم القيامة من حقوق الله الصلاة ، ومن حقوق العباد الدماء . 
وأما البرزخ فيقضى فيه في مقدمات هذين الحقين ووسائلهما ، فمقدمة الصلاة الطهارة من الحدث والخبث ، ومقدمة الدماء النميمة والوقيعة في الأعراض ، وهما أيسر أنواع الأذى ، فيبدأ في البرزخ بالمحاسبة والعقاب عليهما
أهوال القبور/ ابن رجب الحنبلي/22/مكتبة الصفا/ عبد العال لطهطاوي
336- تلقين العالم الشهادة بذكر إسناد حديث التلقين  
قال القرطبي:
و قد يكون التلقين بذكر الحديث عند الرجل العالم كما ذكر أبو نعيم أن أبا زرعة كان في السَوْقِ و عنده أبو حاتم ، و محمد بن سلمة . والمنذر بن شاذان و جماعات من العلماء ، فذكروا حديث التلقين فاستحيوا من أبي زرعة فقالوا : يا أصحابنا تعالوا نتذاكر الحديث .
فقال محمد بن سلمة : حدثنا الضحاك بن مخلد ، حدثنا أبو عاصم ، قال حدثنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن صالح بن أبي عريب و لم يجاوزه .
و قال أبو حاتم : حدثنا بندار ، حدثنا أبو عاصم ، عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر ، عن صالح بن أبي عريب و لم يجاوزه و الباقوت سكوت .
فقال أبو زرعة و هو في السَوْق : حدثنا أبو عاصم عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن صالح بن أبي عريب ، عن كثير بن مرة الحضرمي ، عن معاذ بن جبل قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : من كان آخر كلامه لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة و في رواية حرمه الله على النار و توفي رحمه الله .
التذكرة / القرطبي/  باب تلقين الميت لا إله إلا الله 
337- - كيفية تلقين الميت الشهادة
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في أحكام الجنائز:
وليس التلقين ذكر الشهادة بحضرة الميت وتسميعها إياه، بل هو أمره بأن يقولها خلافا لما يظن البعض، والدليل حديث أنس رضي الله عنه:
" أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاد رجلا من الانصار، فقال: يا خال! قل: لا إله إلا الله، فقال: أخال أم عم؟ فقال: بل خال، فقال: فخير لي أن أقول: لا إله إلا الله؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: نعم ".
أخرجه الامام أحمد (3 / 152، 154، 268) بإسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم.
أحكام الجنائز/الفقرة 14

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

338- مدح أحمد الغماري لكتاب اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة اصحاب الجحيم/ شيخ الإسلام
قال أحمد الغماري 
...........والاحاديت المتعددة التي افردها ابن تيمة بكتابه .((اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة اصحاب الجحيم )), وهو من نفائس الكتب ,يتعين على كل مؤمن قراءته حتى يحذر هذه البلية العظمى و الرزية الكبرى ,التي ابتلى بها اكثر المسلمين ,فذهبت بدين الاكثرين منهم ,ورجعت بهم الى جاهليتهم الأولى, و لا مفر من قضاء الله و قدره , عصمنا الله بمنه و فضله آمين

إقامة الدليل على حرمة التمثيل/20/منشورات دار الحرمين بالقاهرة
قال صاحب الموضوع: لقد شفي الغماري غيظه في شيخ الإسلام في كتبه بالشتم و السب و اللمز فقال عن شيخ الإسلام : غير مؤمن ضال منافق............و هذا ليس غريبا على الغماري فلم يسلم من شتائمه حتى الصحابة الكرام/ و لقد جمع الشيخ مصطفى اليوسفي فضائح الغماري في كتاب أنصح طلاب العلم بقراءته لمعرفة الغماري
339- قصة بين شيخ الإسلام  و ابو حيان صاحب ((البحر المحيط )) 
قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله :
وكان ابو حيان صاحب ((البحر المحيط )) يحبه (ابن تيمية) حبا شديدا ,و ذكر فيه قصيدة عصماء عظيمة حتى غلا فيها و قال فيها .
قام ابن تيمة في نصر شرعتنا      *********             مقام سيد تيم اذ عصت مضر يعني ابا بكر , يقول . ان ابن تيمة حفظ الله به الامة الاسلامية كما حفظ الامة الاسلامية بابي بكر الصديق يوم الردة , وهي قصيدة مشهورة.
و لما قدم شيخ الإسلام مصر بطبيعة الحب جاء الرجل إلى شيخ الإسلام يسلم عليه و يحتفي به و يناظر معه في مسألة من مسائل النحو , و أبو حيان رجل من علماء النحو يؤخذ بقوله و يعتد به , فاحتج عليه أبو حيان بكتاب سيبويه , قال إن سيبوبه قال كذا و كذا خلافا لقول شيخ الإسلام , فقال شيخ الإسلام : إن سيبويه ليس نبي الوحي , و إنه غلط في كتابه هذا في أكثر من 80 موضعا لا نعرفها أنت و لا هو ..
بعد ذلك صار بينهم شيئ فقال فيه قصيدة هجاء بعد قصيدة المدح. غفر الله للجميع
شرح اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم/ العثيمين/49/دار الأنصار
340- ألين العلم لشيخ الإسلام كما ألين الحديد لنبي الله داوود  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله :
....و مقصودي أن الله أعطى شيخ الإسلام علما قال عنه شيخنا محمد ابن عبد العزيز بن مطوع : إن الرجل ألين له العلم كما ألين الحديد لداوود
وقال أيضا : إن هذا الرجل يعتبر ما أعطاه الله من العلم من الكرامات لأنه فوق طاقة البشر
شرح اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم/ العثيمين/49/دار الأنصار
قال صاحب الموضوع: من أراد سيرة شيخ الإسلام فليرجع إلى الجامع لسيرة شيخ الإسلام / محمد عزير شمس و علي بن محمد العمران

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

339- أمرنا مترفيها 
 قال يحيى الفراء:
قرأ الأعمش و عاصم و رجال من أهل المدينة ( أمَرنا) خفيفة, حدثنا محمد حدثنا الفراء قال حدثني سفيان بن عيينة عن حميد الأعرج عن مجاهد (أمرنا) خفيفة
و فسر بعضهم  (أمرنا مترفيها ) بالطاعة ( ففسقوا ) أي المترف إذا أمر بالطاعة خالف إلى الفسوق
و في قراءة أبي بن كعب ( بعثنا فيها اكابر مجرميها ).
و قرأ الحسن :( آمرنا ) بالمد  و روي عنه (أَمِرْنا) و لا ندري أنها حفظت عنه لأنا لا نعرف معناها هاهنا
و معنى  ( آمرنا ) بالمد : أكثرنا .
 و قرأ أبو العالية الرياحي ( أَمَّرنا منرفيها) - جعلناهم أمراء , زيادة من صاحب الموضوع- و هو موافق لتفسير ابت عباس , و ذلك أنه قال : سلطنا رؤساءها ففسقوا فيها.

معاني القرآن/ يحيى الفراء/ 2/ 47/ دار الكتب العلمية 

340- وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها


قال ابن الفيم :
 فهذا أمر تقدير كوني لا أمر ديني شرعي فإن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء؛ والمعنى: قضينا ذلك وقدرناه.

وقالت طائفة: بل هو أمر ديني: والمعنى أمرناهم بالطاعة فخالفونا وفسقوا.

والقول الأول أرجح لوجوده:

أحدها : أن الإضمار على خلاف الأصل فلا يصار إليه إلا إذا لم يكن تصحيح الكلام بدونه.

الثاني : أن ذلك يستلزم اضمارين:

أحدهما: أمرناهم بطاعتنا.

الثاني : فخالفونا أو عصونا ونحو ذلك.

الثالث : أن ما بعد الفاء في مثل هذا التركيب هو المأمور به نفسه، كقولك: أمرته ففعل وأمرته فقام وأمرته فركب لا يفهم المخاطب غير هذا.

الرابع : أنه سبحانه جعل سبب هلاك القرية أمره المذكور.

ومن المعلوم أن أمره بالطاعة والتوحيد لا يصلح أن يكون سبب الهلاك بل هو سبب للنجاة والفوز.

فإن قيل : أمره بالطاعة مع الفسق هو سبب الهلاك.

قيل : هذا يبطل بالوجه:

الخامس : وهو أن هذا الأمر لا يختص بالمترفين بل هو سبحانه يأمر بطاعته واتباع رسله المترفين وغيرهم فلا يصح تخصيص الأمر بالطاعة بالمترفين يوضحه الوجه:

السادس : أن الأمر لو كان بالطاعة لكان هو نفس إرسال رسله إليهم ومعلوم أنه لا يحسن أن يقال أرسلنا رسلنا إلى مترفيها ففسقوا فيها فإن الإرسال لو كان إلى المترفين لقال من عداهم نحن لم يرسل إلينا.

السابع : أن إرادة الله سبحانه لإهلاك القرية إنما يكون بعد إرسال الرسل إليهم وتكذيبهم وإلا فقبل ذلك هو لا يريد إهلاكهم لأنهم معذورون بغفلتهم وعدم بلوغ الرسالة إليهم. قال تعالى: (وما كان الله ليهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها غافلون)فإذا أرسل الرسل فكذبوهم أراد إهلاكها فأمر رؤسائها ومترفيها أمرا كونيا قدريا لا شرعيا دينيا بالفسق في القرية فاجتمع أهلها على تكذيبهم وفسق رؤسائهم فحينئذ جاءها أمر الله وحق عليها قوله بالإهلاك والمقصود ذكر   الأمر الكوني، والديني. 
بدائع التفسير / يسرى السيد محمد/ 2/134

341 - وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها فحق عليها القول فدمرناها تدميرا 
قال ابن كثير:
اختلف القراء في قراءة قوله : ( أمرنا ) فالمشهور قراءة التخفيف ، واختلف المفسرون في معناها ، فقيل : معناها أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها أمرا قدريا ، كقوله تعالى : ( أتاها أمرنا ليلا أو نهارا ) [ يونس : 24 ] ، فإن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء ، قالوا : معناه : أنه سخرهم إلى فعل الفواحش فاستحقوا العذاب . 

وقيل : معناه : أمرناهم بالطاعات ففعلوا الفواحش فاستحقوا العقوبة . رواه ابن جريج عن ابن عباس ، وقاله سعيد بن جبير أيضا . [ ص: 62 ] 

وقال ابن جرير : وقد يحتمل أن يكون معناه جعلناهم أمراء . 

قلت : إنما يجيء هذا على قراءة من قرأ " أمرنا مترفيها " قال علي بن طلحة ، عن ابن عباس قوله : ( أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها ) يقول : سلطنا أشرارها فعصوا فيها ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك أهلكتهم بالعذاب ، وهو قوله : ( وكذلك جعلنا في كل قرية أكابر مجرميها ليمكروا فيها ) [ الأنعام : 123 ] ، وكذا قال أبو العالية ومجاهد والربيع بن أنس . 

وقال العوفي عن ابن عباس : ( وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها ) يقول : أكثرنا عددهم ، وكذا قال عكرمة ، والحسن ، والضحاك ، وقتادة ، وعن مالك عن الزهري : ( أمرنا مترفيها ) : أكثرنا . 

وقد استشهد بعضهم بالحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد حيث قال : حدثنا روح بن عبادة ، حدثنا أبو نعامة العدوي ، عن مسلم بن بديل ، عن* إياس بن زهير ، عن سويد بن هبيرة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : خير مال امرئ له مهرة مأمورة أو سكة مأبورة " . - ضعفه الألباني في الجمع, زيادة من صاحب الموضوع-

قال الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام ، رحمه الله ، في كتابه " الغريب " : المأمورة : كثيرة النسل . والسكة : الطريقة المصطفة من النخل ، والمأبورة : من التأبير ، وقال بعضهم : إنما جاء هذا متناسبا كقوله : " مأزورات غير مأجورات " .

تفسير ابن كثير/5/ 48التوفيقية/ هاني الحاج

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

342- و من لم يحكم بما أنز الله
قال ابن القيم / إعلام الموقعين / مدارج السالكين
فأكد هذا التأكيد , و قرر هذا التقرير في موضع و احد , لعظم مفسدة الحكم بغير ما أنزله , و عموم مضرته
و قال  أيضا:
قال ابن عباس : ليس بكفر ينقل عن الملة بل إذا فعله فهو به كفر وليس كمن كفر بالله واليوم الآخر 
وكذلك قال طاووس وقال عطاء : هو كفر دون كفر وظلم دون ظلم وفسق دون فسق.
ومنهم : من تأول الآية على ترك الحكم بما أنزل الله جاحدا له وهو قول عكرمة وهو تأويل مرجوح فإن نفس جحوده كفر سواء حكم أو لم يحكم .
ومنهم : من تأولها على ترك الحكم بجميع ما أنزل الله قال : ويدخل في ذلك الحكم بالتوحيد والإسلام وهذا تأويل عبدالعزيز الكناني وهو أيضا بعيد إذ الوعيد على نفي الحكم بالمنزل وهو يتناول تعطيل الحكم بجميعه وببعضه .
ومنهم : من تأولها على الحكم بمخالفة النص تعمدا من غير جهل به ولا خطأ في التأويل حكاه البغوي عن العلماء عموما .
ومنهم : من تأولها على أهل الكتاب وهو قول قتادة والضحاك وغيرهما وهو بعيد وهو خلاف ظاهر اللفظ فلا يصار إليه.
ومنهم : من جعله كفرا ينقل عن الملة.
والصحيح : أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله يتناول الكفرين الأصغر و الأكبر بحسب حال الحاكم فإنه إن اعتقد وجوب الحكم بما أنزل الله في هذه الواقعة وعدل عنه عصيانا لأنه مع اعترافه بأنه مستحق للعقوبة فهذا كفر أصغر .
وإن اعتقد أنه غير واجب وأنه مخير فيه مع تيقنه أنه حكم الله تعالى فهذا كفر أكبر 
وإن جهله وأخطأه : فهذا مخطىء له حكم المخطئين.
بدائع التفسير / يسري محمد/321/ دار ابن حزم
343- من هم العلماء الذين يؤخذ عنهم العلم؟
وقال الإمام النووي -رحمه الله: ولا يتعلم إلا ممن كملت أهليته وظهرت ديانته وتحققت معرفته واشتهرت صيانته، فقد قال محمد بن سيرين ومالك بن أنس وغيرهما من السلف: هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكم.
التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن/ 46/أولاد الشيخ
344- لحوم العلماء مسمومة:
قال النووي:
قال الإمام الحافظ ابن عساكر : (( أعلم يا أخي - وفقني الله وإياك لمرضاته وجعلني وإيّاك ممن يخشاه ويتقيه حق تقاته - أن لحوم العلماء مسمومة، وعادة الله في هتك أستار منتقصيهم معلومة، وأن من أطلق لسانه في العلماء بالثلب ، ابتلاه الله قبل موته بموت القلب )). { فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تُصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم}.[ سورة النور ، الآية : 63 ].
التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن/ 32/أولاد الشيخ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

345- هل أدخل ابن حجر  متن البخاري في الشرح 
قال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير:
لكن هنا مسائل: 
الأولى: ما ذكره أولاً من سوق الحديث، معروف أنه عدل عنه - ابن حجر-، قد قال في مقدمة المجلد الأول في صفحة (5) يقول: "وقد كنت عزمت على أن أسوق حديث الباب بلفظه قبل شرحه، ثم رأيت ذلك مما يطول به الكتاب جداً" 
يعني لو تصورنا أن البخاري في أربعة مجلدات إضافةً إلى هذه الثلاثة عشر مجلداً يطول الكتاب بلا شك، على هذا البخاري -رحمه الله تعالى- أخلى الكتاب من المتن، بينما يشرح الحديث مباشرةً، قوله: باب كذا، يشرح الترجمة ثم قوله يشرح الحديث لفظةً لفظة. 
الذي رقّم الكتاب وخدمه وطبعه -جزاهم الله خير- اجتهدوا، ففي التعليق على صفحة (5)
قال المعلق: محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي:
"ونحن قد حققنا ذلك في هذه الطبعة، فسقنا حديث الباب بلفظه قبل شرحه، ليكون ذلك أعون على فهم الشرح والإلمام بمراميه"
، أولاً: الحافظ -رحمه الله- عن قصد حذف الأحاديث، فإدخال الأحاديث في الكتاب في صلب الكتاب لا شك أنه تصرف في الكتاب وزيادة في الكتاب،
قصد المؤلف حذفها، فهذا التصرف لا ينبغي، نعم لو جعلوه في حاشية، في أعلى الصفحة وفصلوا بينه وبين الشرح بخط لا بأس، يقول: ونحن قد حققنا ذلك -لو كانت أمنية للحافظ تقول: حققنا هذه الأمنية-، لكن الحافظ عدل عنها قصداً وليت الحافظ حققها بنفسه، لسلمنا من كثير من الاعتراضات الواردة على المتن الموجود في الشرح الذي تصرف الطابع وأدخله فيه، يقول: ونحن قد حققنا ذلك في هذه الطبعة فسقنا حديث الباب بلفظه قبل شرحه، ليكون ذلك أعون على فهم الشرح والإلمام بمراميه وأشرنا بالأرقام إلى أطراف كل حديث، وهي أجزاء متفرقة في مواضع أخرى من صحيح البخاري. 
أقول: وليته إذ تصرف على خلاف مراد المؤلف انتقى من روايات الصحيح ما اعتمده الحافظ في شرحه، وهي رواية أبي ذر الهروي، المتن المطبوع مع فتح الباري متن ملفق من روايات متعددة، لا يوافق رواية واحدة من الروايات، ليت هؤلاء الذين تصرفوا وأدخلوا الكتاب في هذا الشرح العظيم انتقوا من الروايات ما يناسب الشرح، ولذا يوجد في المتن المقحم من الألفاظ ما لا يوجد في الشرح والعكس، وهذا كثير جداً، كثيراً ما نجد الحافظ يقول: قوله: كذا، ثم يشرح، هذا اللفظ الذي شرحه الحافظ لا تجده في المتن المقحم، هذا كثير جداً
شريط مقارنة بين شروح كتب السنة الستة/ الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير
346- ألقاب علماء الحديث/أمير المؤمنين/الحافظ/المحدث 
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله :
أطلق المحدثون ألقاباً على العلماء بالحديث: فأعلاها: أمير المؤمنين في الحديث، وهذا لقب لم يظفر به إلا الأفذاذ النوادر، الذي هم أئمة هذا الشأن والمرجع إليهم فيه:
كشعبة بن الحجاج  وسفيان الثوري  وإسحاق بن راهويه  وأحمد بن حنبل والبخاري  والدارقطني
وفي المتأخرين :
ابن حجر العسقلاني رضي الله عنهم جميعاً. 
ثم يليه: (الحافظ)، وقد بين الحافظ المزي الحد الذي إذا انتهى إليه الرجل جاز أن يطلق عليه (الحافظ)، فقال: (أقل ما يكون أن تكون الرجال الذين يعرفهم ويعرف تراجمهم وأحوالهم وبلدانهم: أكثر من الذين لا يعرفهم، ليكون الحكم للغالب). فقال له التقي السبكي: (هذا عزيز في هذا الزمان، أدركت أنت أحدا كذلك؟)، فقال: (ما رأينا مثل الشيخ الدمياطي، ثم قال: وابن دقيق العيد كان له في هذا مشاركة جيدة، ولكن أين الثريا من الثرى؟!) فقال السبكي: (كان يصل إلى هذا الحد؟)، قال: (ما هو إلا كان يشارك مشاركة جيدة في هذا، أعني في الأسانيد، وكان في المتون أكثر، لأجل الفقه والأصول).
وقال أبو الفتح بن سيد الناس: (أما المحدث في عصرنا، فهو من اشتغل بالحديث رواية ودراية، وجمع رواته، واطلع على كثير من الرواة والروايات في عصره، وتميز في ذلك، حتى عرف فيه خطه، واشتهر ضبطه، فإن توسع في ذلك حتى عرف شيوخه وشيوخ شيوخه، طبقة بعد طبقة، بحيث يكون ما يعرفه من كل طبقة أكثر مما يجهله- فهذا هو الحافظ).
وسأل شيخ الإسلام الحافظ أبو الفضل بن حجر العسقلاني شيخه الحافظ أبا الفضل العراقي فقال: (ما يقول سيدي في الحد الذي إذا بلغه الطالب في هذا الزمان استحق أن يسمى حافظًا؟ وهل يتسامح بنقص بعض الأوصاف التي ذكرها المزي وأبو الفتح في ذلك، لنقص زمانه أم لا؟) فأجاب: (الاجتهاد في تلك يختلف باختلاف غلبة الظن في وقت ببلوغ بعضهم للحفظ، وغلبته في وقت آخر، وباختلاف من يكون كثير المخالطة الذي يصفه بذلك).
وكلام المزي فيه ضيق، بحيث لم يسم ممن رآه بهذا الوصف إلا الدمياطي.
الباعث الحثيث/2/432/ الحاشية/ تحقيق علي حسن/ مكتبة المعارف
 347- فائدة في الكلمات المنحوتة
يقال لمن قال :بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :مبسمل وهو ضرب من النحت اللغوي ،
وقد ورد ذلك في شعر لعمر بن أبي ربيعة : 
لقد بسملت ليلى غداة لقيتها***فياحبذا ذاك الحبيب المبسمل .ومثل بسمل :حوقل إذا قال لاحول ولاقوة الآ بالله ، وهيلل إذا قال لاإله الآ الله ، وسبحل إذا قال :سبحان الله ، وحمدل إذا قال الحمدالله .
وحيصل وحيعل إذا قال :حي على الصلاة ، وحي على الفلاح ، وجعفل إذا قال :جعلت فداك . 
هذا والنحتُ عند العرب خاص بالنسبة ،أي :أنهم يأخذون اسمين فينحتون منها اسماً واحدا ، فينسبون إليه كقولهم حضرمي وعبقسي وعبشميّ:نسبة إلى حضرموت وعبد قيس وعبد شمس ، على أن الفراء ذكر عن بعض العرب : معي عشرة فإحداهن لي ، أي صيرهن أحد عشر
وقال الفراء :معنى اللهم :يالله أمنّا بخير ،أي اقصدنا بخير ، فكثرت في كلام العرب 
ونحت العرب من اسمين فقيل الصّلدم إنه من الصّلد والصدم ، ومنه بلحارث لبني الحارث ، ولعل الحقّلد –وهو السيء الخلق والثقيل الروح –منحوت من الحقد والثقل . 
ونحتوا من فعل وحرف فقالوا الأزليّ، وهو منحوت من لم يزل ،
ونحتوا من اسم وحرف فقالوا من :لاشيء :تلاشى ،
ونحتوا من حرفين فقال الخليل :إن كلمة (لن)منحوتة من لا و أن ، وأنها تضمنت بعد تركيبها معنى لم يكن في أصليها مجتمعين .و
إنما أوردنا هذه الأقوال ، لاأنها قاطعة فهي موضع خلاف 
ولكن استأسنا بها لتتوافر همم المشتغلين باللغة على النحت ، ففيه ثروة جديدة للغتنا ، وتسهيل لكثير من التعابير الحديثية التي تفتقر إليها ، ....
إعراب القرآن/ محيي الدين درويش/1/ 25-26/ ابن كثير

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

348- هل ضمة القبر للمؤمن و الكافر , و ما سببها؟
قال ابن رجب:
ومنها:تضيق القبر على الميت حتى تختلف أضلاعه,  وقد سبق في ذلك أحاديث متعددة، وقد ورد مايدل على أن التضيق عام للمؤمن والكافر وصرح بذلك طائفة من العلماء منهم ابن بطة وغيره.
فروى شعبة عن سعد بن إبراهيم عن نافع عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن للقبر ضغطه لو كان أحد ناجياً منها لنجا منها سعد بن معاذ.
وخرج النسائي من حديث نافع عن عبد الله بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " هذا الذي تحرك له العرش وفتحت له أبواب السماء وشهده سبعون ألفاً من الملائكة لقد ضم ضمة ثم فرج عنه "
وذكر ابن أبي الدنيا عن محمد بن عبدالله التميمي قال:سمعت أبا بكر التميمي شيخا من قريش يقول:إن ضمة القبر أصلها أنها أمهم ومنها خلقوا فغابوا عنها الغيبة الطويلة فلما رد إليها أولادها ضمتهم ضمة الوالدة التي غاب عنها ولدها, ثم قدم عليها فمن كان لله مطيعا ضمته برأفة ورفق ومن كان لله عاصيا ضمته بعنف سخطا منها عليه لربها.
أهوال القبور/24/مكتبة الصفا
349- التأويلات التي جاءت في تعين الدابة المذكورة  في سورة النمل:
1- الدابة هي فصيل ناقة صالح/ و هو قول القرطبي في التذكرة
2- الدابة هي الجساسة/ قول الزمخشري و النسفي و البيضاوي
3-الدابة هي الحية أو الثعبان المشرف على جدار الكعبة حين أرادت قريش بناء الكعبة فاقتلعه العقاب/و قد نسب لابن عباس و هو قول غريب
4- الدابة عصى موسى/ذكره ابن كثير دون غزوه لقائله و وصفه بأنه من الإسرائيليات
5-الدابة من نسل إبليس/ليس له مستند صحيح
6- الدابة ليست حيوانا بل إنسانا متكلم يناظر أهل البدع
7- إنكار وجود الدابة و تأويلها بالناس الموجودين الآن/قول د حسن الترابي
8- الدابة هم الأشرار من بني آدم الذين هم في الجهل كالدواب
9- الدابة هي  علي / قول الشيعة
10- الدابة كناية عن ظهور مهدي الشيعة
11-الدابة هي إيليا ( يعتقد اليهود أنه نبي)/ و هو قول منسوب لليهود
12- الدابة الإنسان اللآلي المزود بالكمبيوتر
13- الدابة كل ما يدب على الأرض
14- الدابة الجراثيم الخطيرة الصغيرة ومنهم من قال هي الحشرات و منهم من قال هي النمل
و كل هذه الأقوال لا تستند  على دليل فالواجب على المؤمن الإيمان بهذه الدابة كما جاءت بها الأحاديث
من أشراط الساعة خروج الدابة/ الشيخ سامي بن علي القليطي/ يتلخيص و تهذيب
350-لماذا أنكرت المعتزلة كرامات الأولياء و الرد عليهم
قال الشيخ العثيمين:
قول أهل السنة في كرامات الأولياء أنها ثابتة واقعة ودليلهم في ذلك ما ذكره الله في القرآن عن أصحاب الكهف وغيرهم وما يشاهده الناس في كل زمان ومكان.
وخالف فيها المعتزلة محتجين بأن إثباتها يوجب اشتباه الولي بالنبي والساحر بالولي والرد عليهم بأمرين:
1.  أن الكرامة ثابتة بالشرع والمشاهدة فإنكارها مكابرة.
2.  أن ما ادعوه من اشتباه الولي بالنبي غير صحيح لأنه لا نبي بعد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولأن النبي يقول إنه نبي فيؤيده الله بالمعجزة والولي لا يقول: إنه نبي.
وكذلك ما ادعوه من اشتباه الساحر بالولي غير صحيح لأن الولي مؤمن تقي تأتيه الكرامة من الله بدون عمل لها ولا يمكن معارضتها ,وأما الساحر فكافر منحرف يحصل له أثر سحره بما يتعاطاه من أسبابه ويمكن أن يعارض بسحر آخر
شرح الواسطي/العثيمين/697

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

351- حيلة تشبه الكرامة
وذكر محمد بن أبي الفضل الهمداني المؤرخ قال: حدثني أبي قال :كان السرمقاني المقرى يقرأ علي بن العلاف وكان يأوي إلى المسجد بدرب الزعفراني, واتفق أن ابن العلاف رآه ذات يوم في وقت مجاعة وقد نزل إلى دجلة وأخذ منه أوراق الخس مما يرمي به أصحابه وجعل يأكله فشق ذلك عليه وأتى إلى رئيس الرؤساء فأخبره بحاله ,فتقدم إلى غلام بالقرب إلى المسجد الذي يأتي إليه السرمقاني أن يعمل لبابه مفتاحا من غير أن يعلمه ففعل ,وتقدم إليه أن يحمل كل يوم ثلاثة أرطال خبزا سميدا ومعها دجاجة وحلوى سكرا, ففعل الغلام ذلك وكان يحمله على الدوام.
فأتى السرمقاني في أول يوم فرأى ذلك مطروحا في القبلة ورأى الباب مغلقا فتعجب وقال في نفسه هذا من الجنة ويجب كتمانه وأن لا أتحدث به فإن من شرط الكرامة كتمانها وأنشدني:
من أطلعوه على سر فباح به ... لم يأمنوه على الأسرار ما عاشافلما استوت حالته وأخصب جسمه سأله ابن العلاف عن سبب ذلك وهو عارف به وقصد المزاح معه فأخذ يوري ولا يصرح ويكني ولا يفصح ولم يزل ابن العلاف يستخبره حتى أخبره أن الذي يجده في المسجد كرامه إذ لا طريق لمخلوق عليه,فقال له ابن العلاف: يجب أن تدعو لابن المسلمة فإنه هو الذي فعل ذلك فنغص عيشه بأخباره وبانت عليه شواهد الإنكسار.
تلبيس إبليس/المغترين بما يشبه الكرامات/ 482
352- معنى التحديث و الإلهام
.....قال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إن في الأمم محدثين وان يكن في أمتي فعمر" والمراد بالتحديث إلهام الخير إلا أن المُلهم لو ألهم ما يخالف العلم لم يجز له أن يعمل عليه ,وأما الخضر فقد قيل أنه نبي ولا ينكر للانبياء الإطلاع بالوحي على العواقب وليس الإلهام من العلم في شيء إنما هو ثمرة للعلم والتقوى.
فيوفق صاحبهما للخير ويلهم الرشد فأما أن يترك العلم ويقول أنه يعتمد على الإلهام والخواطر فليس هذا بشيء إذ لولا العلم النقلي ما عرفنا ما يقع في النفس أمِن الإلهام للخير أو الوسوسة من الشيطان.
واعلم أن العلم الإلهامي الملقى في القلوب لا يكفي عن العلم المنقول كما أن العلوم العقلية لا تكفي عن العلوم الشرعية فإن العقلية كالأغذية والشرعية كالأدوية ولا ينوب هذا عن هذا .
وأما قوله أخذوا علمهم ميتا عن ميت أصلح ما ينسب إليه هذا القائل أنه ما يدري ما في ضمن هذا القول وإلا فهذا طعن على الشريعة, أنبأنا ابن الحصين نا ابن المذهب نا أبو حفص بن شاهين قال من الصوفية من رأى الإشتغال بالعلم بطالة وقالوا نحن علومنا بلا واسطة ........
تلبيس إبليس/تلبيسه على الصوفية في ترك العلم/414
353- الصبر على طاعة الشيطان و الصبر في طاعة الرحمن
.....وباسناد عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل أنه كان يقول :كنت كثيرا أسمع والدي أحمد بن حبنل يقول رحم الله أبا الهيثم ,فقلت :من أبو الهيثم فقال أبو الهيثم الحداد لما مددت يدي إلى العقاب وأخرجت للسياط إذا أنا بانسان يجذب ثوبي من ورائي ويقول لي تعرفني,
قلت :لا .
قال أنا أبو الهيثم العيار اللص الطرار مكتوب في ديوان أمير المؤمنين إني ضربت ثمانية عشرة ألف سوط بالتفاريق وصبرت في ذلك على طاعة الشيطان لأجل الدنيا فأصبر أنت في طاعة الرحمن لأجل الدين .
قلت أبو الهيثم هذا يقال له خالد الحداد وكان يضرب المثل بصبره.
تلبيس إبليس/تلبيسه على العوام/496

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

354- كيف تؤثر النفوس الشريرة في الذوات
قال ابن القيم:
فصل : وأما شهادة قواعد الطب بذلك فاعلم أن اللدغة تكون من ذوات الحمات والسموم ، وهي ذوات الأنفس الخبيثة التي تتكيف بكيفية غضبية ، تثير فيها سمية نارية ، يحصل بها اللدغ ، وهي متفاوتة بحسب تفاوت خبث تلك النفوس وقوتها وكيفيتها ، فإذا تكيفت أنفسها الخبيثة بتلك الكيفية الغضبية أحدث لها ذلك طبيعة سمية ، تجد راحة ولذة في إلقائها إلى المحل القابل ، كما يجد الشرير من الناس راحة ولذة في إيصال شره إلى من يوصله إليه ، وكثير من الناس لا يهنأ له عيش في يوم لا يؤذي فيه أحدا من بني جنسه ، ويجد في نفسه تأذيا بحمل تلك السمية والشر الذي فيه ، حتى يفرغه في غيره ، فيبرد عند ذلك أنينه ، وتسكن نفسه ، ويصيبه في ذلك نظير ما يصيب من اشتدت شهوته إلى الجماع ، فيسوء خلقه ، وتثقل نفسه حتى يقضي وطره ، هذا في قوة الشهوة ، وذاك في قوة الغضب . 
مدارج السالكين/48/ تحقيق الأرنؤوط
355- كيف تؤثر العين في الإنسان؟
ومن هذا نظر العائن ، فإنه إذا وقع بصره على المعين حدثت في نفسه كيفية سمية أثرت في المعين بحسب عدم استعداده ، وكونه أعزل من السلاح ، وبحسب قوة تلك النفس ، وكثير من هذه النفوس يؤثر في المعين إذا وصف له ، فتتكيف نفسه وتقابله على البعد فيتأثر به ، ومنكر هذا ليس معدودا من بني آدم إلا بالصورة والشكل ، فإذا قابلت النفس الزكية العلوية الشريفة التي فيها غضب وحمية للحق هذه النفوس الخبيثة السمية ، وتكيفت بحقائق الفاتحة وأسرارها ومعانيها ، وما تضمنته من التوحيد والتوكل ، والثناء على الله ، وذكر أصول أسمائه الحسنى ، وذكر اسمه الذي ما ذكر على شر إلا أزاله ومحقه ، ولا على خير إلا نماه وزاده ، دفعت هذه النفس بما تكيفت به من ذلك أثر تلك النفس الخبيثة الشيطانية ، فحصل البرء ، فإن مبنى الشفاء والبرء على دفع الضد بضده ، وحفظ الشيء بمثله ، فالصحة تحفظ بالمثل ، والمرض يدفع بالضد ، أسباب ربطها بمسبباتها الحكيم العليم خلقا وأمرا ، ولا يتم هذا إلا بقوة من النفس الفاعلة ، وقبول من الطبيعة المنفعلة ، فلو لم تنفعل نفس الملدوغ لقبول الرقية ، ولم تقو نفس الراقي على التأثير ، لم يحصل البرء . 
مدارج السالكين/48/ تحقيق الأرنؤوط
356- كيف كان يعالج ابن القيم نفسه
وأما شهادة التجارب بذلك فهي أكثر من أن تذكر ، وذلك في كل زمان ، وقد جربت أنا من ذلك في نفسي وفي غيري أمورا عجيبة ، ولا سيما مدة المقام بمكة ، فإنه كان يعرض لي آلام مزعجة ، بحيث تكاد تقطع الحركة مني ، وذلك في أثناء الطواف وغيره ، فأبادر إلى قراءة الفاتحة ، وأمسح بها على محل الألم فكأنه حصاة تسقط ، جربت ذلك مرارا عديدة ، وكنت آخذ قدحا من ماء زمزم فأقرأ عليه الفاتحة مرارا ، فأشربه فأجد به من النفع والقوة ما لم أعهد مثله في الدواء ، والأمر أعظم من ذلك ، ولكن بحسب قوة الإيمان ، وصحة اليقين ، والله المستعان
مدارج السالكين/49/ تحقيق الأرنؤوط

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

357-  التحفظ من حركة اللسان أصعب من التورع عن الحرام 

قال ابن القيم :

ومن العجب أن الإنسان يهون عليه التحفظ والإحتراز من أكل الحرام ، والظلم ، والزنا والسرقة ، وشرب الخمر ، ومن النظر المحرم ، وغيرذلك , ويصعب عليه التحفظ من حركة لسانه ، حتى يري الرجل يشار إليه بالدين ، والزهد ، والعبادة ، وهو يتكلم بالكلمات من سخط الله لا يلقى لها بالا ينزل بالكلمة الواحدة منها أبعد ما بين المشرق والمغرب .

وكم ترى من رجل متورع عن الفواحش والظلم  ولسانه يفري  فى أعراض الأحياء والأموات ولا يبالى مايقول
وإذا أردت أن تعرف ذلك فأنظر إلى ما رواه مسلم فى صحيحه من حديث جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( قال رجل : والله لا يغفر الله لفلان ، فقال الله عز وجل : من ذا الذي يتألى علىّ أني لا أغفر لفلان ؟ ، قد غفرت له وأحبطت عملك ) .
فهذا العابد الذي قد عبد الله ما شاء أن يعبده أحبطت هذه الكلمة الواحدة عمله كله .

الداء و الدواء/ علي حسن/ 244/ دار ابن الجوزي

358- هل يكتب علينا كل ما نقوله؟
قال ابن رجب:
واختلفوا : هل يكتب كل ما يتكلم به ، أو لا يكتب إلا ما فيه ثواب أو عقاب ؟ على قولين مشهورين . وقال علي بن أبي طلحة ، عن ابن عباس : يكتب كل ما تكلم به من خير أو شر حتى إنه ليكتب قوله : أكلت وشربت ذهبت وجئت ، حتى إذا كان يوم الخميس عرض قوله وعمله فأقر ما كان فيه من خير أو شر ، وألقى سائره ، فذلك قوله تعالى : يمحوا الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب [ الرعد : 39 ] . 

وعن يحيى بن أبي كثير ، قال : ركب رجل الحمار ، فعثر به ، فقال : تعس الحمار ، فقال صاحب اليمين : ما هي حسنة أكتبها ، وقال صاحب الشمال : ما هي سيئة فأكتبها ، فأوحى الله إلى صاحب الشمال : ما ترك صاحب اليمين من شيء ، فاكتبه ، فأثبت في السيئات " تعس الحمار " .

وظاهر هذا أن ما ليس بحسنة ، فهو سيئة ، وإن كان لا يعاقب عليها ، فإن بعض السيئات قد لا يعاقب عليها ، وقد تقع مكفرة باجتناب الكبائر ، ولكن زمانها قد خسره صاحبها حيث ذهبت باطلا ، فيحصل له بذلك حسرة في القيامة وأسف عليه ، وهو نوع عقوبة . 

وخرج الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي من حديث أبي هريرة ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ما من قوم يقومون من مجلس لا يذكرون الله فيه ، إلا قاموا عن مثل جيفة حمار ، وكان لهم حسرة . 

جامع العلوم و الحكم/ 150/ شرح من كان يؤمن بالله و اليوم اللآخر..الحديث

359- ما الأفضل السكوت أو الكلام ؟

وأيسر حركات الجوارح حركة اللسان وهي أضرها على العبد . 

واختلف السلف والخلف هل يكتب جميع ما يلفظ به أو الخير والشر فقط ؟ على قولين أظهرهما الأول . 

وقال بعض السلف : كل كلام ابن آدم عليه لا له ، إلا ما كان من الله وما والاه ، 
وكان الصديق - رضي الله عنه - يمسك على لسانه ويقول : هذا أوردني الموارد ،
 والكلام أسيرك ، فإذا خرج من فيك صرت أنت أسيره ، والله عند لسان كل قائل : ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد . 

وفي اللسان آفتان عظيمتان ، إن خلص العبد من إحداهما لم يخلص من الأخرى : 
آفة الكلام ،
 وآفة السكوت ،
 وقد يكون كل منهما أعظم إثما من الأخرى في وقتها ، فالساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس ، عاص لله ، مراء مداهن إذا لم يخف على نفسه ، 
والمتكلم بالباطل شيطان ناطق ، عاص لله ، 
وأكثر الخلق منحرف في كلامه وسكوته فهم بين هذين النوعين ، وأهل الوسط - وهم أهل الصراط المستقيم - كفوا ألسنتهم عن الباطل ، وأطلقوها فيما يعود عليهم نفعه في الآخرة ، فلا ترى أحدهم يتكلم بكلمة تذهب عليه ضائعة بلا منفعة ، فضلا أن تضره في آخرته ، وإن العبد ليأتي يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال الجبال ، فيجد لسانه قد هدمها عليه كلها ، ويأتي بسيئات أمثال الجبال فيجد لسانه قد هدمها من كثرة ذكر الله وما اتصل به .

الداء و الدواء/ علي حسن/ 248/ دار ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

360- حَسْبِي مِنْ سُؤَالِي عِلْمُهُ بِحَالِي 

 حَسْبِي مِنْ سُؤَالِي عِلْمُهُ بِحَالِي " لَيْسَ لَهُ إسْنَادٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَهُوَ بَاطِلٌ بَلْ الَّذِي ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " حَسْبِي اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ " قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ : قَالَهَا إبْرَاهِيمُ حِينَ أُلْقِيَ فِي النَّارِ وَقَالَهَا مُحَمَّدٌ حِينَ : { قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ } وَقَدْ رُوِيَ أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ قَالَ : هَلْ لَك مِنْ حَاجَةٍ ؟ قَالَ " أَمَّا إلَيْك فَلَا " وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ هَذَا الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ وَغَيْرُهُ . وَأَمَّا سُؤَالُ الْخَلِيلِ لِرَبِّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَهَذَا مَذْكُورٌ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعٍ فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ حَسْبِي مِنْ سُؤَالِي عِلْمُهُ بِحَالِي وَاَللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ وَقَدْ أَمَرَ الْعِبَادَ بِأَنْ يَعْبُدُوهُ وَيَتَوَكَّلُوا عَلَيْهِ وَيَسْأَلُوهُ لِأَنَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ جَعَلَ هَذِهِ الْأُمُورَ أَسْبَابًا لِمَا يُرَتِّبُهُ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ إثَابَةِ الْعَابِدِينَ وَإِجَابَةِ السَّائِلِينَ . وَهُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ يَعْلَمُ الْأَشْيَاءَ عَلَى مَا هِيَ عَلَيْهِ فَعِلْمُهُ بِأَنَّ هَذَا مُحْتَاجٌ أَوْ هَذَا مُذْنِبٌ لَا يُنَافِي أَنْ يَأْمُرَ هَذَا بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَالِاسْتِغْفَا  رِ وَيَأْمُرَ هَذَا بِالدُّعَاءِ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنْ الْأَسْبَابِ الَّتِي تُقْضَى بِهَا حَاجَتُهُ كَمَا يَأْمُرُ هَذَا بِالْعِبَادَةِ وَالطَّاعَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا يَنَالُ كَرَامَتَهُ .

فتاوى شيخ اللإسلام

361- أسباب تأخر إجابة الدعاء

 رأيت من البلاء أن المؤمن يدعو فلا يجاب، فيكرر الدعاء، وتطول المدة، ولا يرى أثرًا للإجابة، فينبغي له أن يعلم أن هذا من البلاء الذي يحتاج إلى الصبر، وما يعرض للنفس من الوسواس في تأخير الجواب مرض يحتاج إلى طب.
 ولقد عرض لي شيء من هذا الجنس؛ فإنه نزلت بي نازلة، فدعوت، وبالغت، فأخذ  إبليس يجول في حلبات كيده, فتارة يقول: الكرم واسع  والبخل معدوم، فما فائدة تأخير الجواب؟!
 فقلت له: اخسأ يا لعين! فما أحتاج إلى تقاضي، ولا أرضاك وكيلًا.
ثم عدت إلى نفسي فقلت: إياك ومساكنته وسوسته، فإنه لو لم يكن في تأخير الإجابة إلا أن يبلوك المقدر في محاربة العدو، لكفى في الحكمة.
 قالت: فسلني عن تأخير الإجابة في مثل هذه النازلة! 
فقلت: قد ثبت بالبرهان أن الله عز وجل مالك، وللمالك التصرف بالمنع والعطاء، فلا وجه للاعتراض عليه.
والثاني: أنه قد ثبتت حكمته بالأدلة القاطعة، فربما رأيت الشيء مصلحة،والحكمة لا تقتضيه، وقد يخفى وجه الحكمة فيما يفعله الطبيب من أشياء تؤذي في الظاهر، يقصد بها المصلحة، فلعل هذا من ذاك.
والثالث: أنه قد يكون التأخير مصلحة، والاستعجال مضرة، وقد قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لايزال العبد في خير ما لم يستعجل، يقول: دعوت فلم يستجب لي!"
والرابع: أنه قد يكون امتناع الإجابة لآفة فيك، فربما يكون في مأكولك شبهة، أو قلبك وقت الدعاء في غفلة، أو تزاد عقوبتك في منع حاجتك لذنب ما صدقت في التوبة منه، فابحثي عن بعض هذه الأسباب، لعلك تقعي بالمقصود.
والخامس: أنه ينبغي أن يقع البحث عن مقصودك بهذا المطلوب، فربما كان في حصوله زيادة إثم، أو تأخير عن مرتبة خير، فكان المنع أصلح، وقد روي عن بعض السلف: أنه كان يسأل الله الغزو، فهتف به هاتف: إنك إن غزوت، أسرت، وإن أسرت، تنصرت.
والسادس: أنه ربما كان فقد ما فقدته سببًا للوقوف على الباب واللجأ، وحصوله سببًا للاشتغال عن المسؤول. وهذا الظاهر، بدليل أنه لولا هذه النازلة، مارأيناك على باب اللجأ، فالحق -عز وجل- علم من الخلق اشتغالهم بالبر عنه، فلذعهم في خلال النعم بعوارض تدفعهم إلى بابه، يستغيثون به، فهذا من النعم في طَيِّ البلاء، وإنما البلاء المحض ما يشغلك عنه، فأما ما يقيمك بين يديه، ففيه جمالك.
وإذا تدبرت هذه الأشياء، تشاغلت بما هو أنفع لك من حصول ما فاتك، من رفع خلل، أو اعتذار من زلل، أو وقوف على الباب إلى رب الأرباب.

صيد الخاطر/45/دار الكتاب العربي
قال صاحب الموضوع: و هناك أسباب أخرى في تأخير الإجابة جاءت بها السنة منها دفع البلاء بالدعاء , و تأخير الإجابة إلى يوم القيامة
362- قاعدة :من لم يسأل الله سأل الخلق

قال شيخ الإسلام:

..........و الصواب الذي اتفق عليه سلف الأمة : ان الدعاء من أعظم الأسباب في حصول المطلوب , و دفع المرهوب , و قد جرب الناس أن من لم يكن سائلا الله سأل خلقه, فإن النفس مضطرة إلى من يُحصل لها ما ينفعها و يدفع عنها ما يضرها , فإن لم تطلب ذلك من الله طلبته من غيره , و لهذا يوجد من يحض على ترك دعاء الله ,و يمدح من يفعله سائلا الخلق , فيرغبون عن دعاء الخالق و يدعون المخلوقين , و هذه حال المشركين.

الرد على الشاذلي/11/علم الفوائد

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خيرا.
واصل وصلكم الله بإحسانه و أحلّ عليكم رضوانه.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاكم الله خيرا.
> واصل وصلكم الله بإحسانه و أحلّ عليكم رضوانه.


جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك
363-قصة غريبة
قيل أن إمرأه ولدت جاريه ثم قالت لخادم لها : اقتبس لنا نارا فخرج فوجد في الباب سائلا فقال له : ماولدت سيدتك ؟ فقال : بنتا , فقال السائل : لاتموت حتى تبغي بألف رجل ويتزوجها خادمها ويكون موتها بالعنكبوت , فقال الخادم : وأنا أصبر لهذا حتى يحصل منها مايحصل ! فصبر حتى قامت أمها لتقضي بعض شئونها وعمد إلى
البنت فشقً بطنها بسكين وهرب.
قال : فجاءت أمها فوجدتها على تلك الحاله فدعت بمن يعالجها حتى شفيت فلما كبرت بغت(زنت) .
قال : ثم انها سافرت وأتت مدينه على ساحل من سواحل البحر فأقامت هناك تبغى . قال وأما  الخادم فإنه صار من التجار وقدم بتلك المدينه ومعه مال كثير فقال لأمرأة عجوز هناك : إخطبي لي إمرأة حسنه أتزوج بها . قال: فوصفتها له وقالت :ليس هناك أحسن منها ولكنها تبغي ,
فقال للعجوز : إئتني بها فذهبت  العجوز وأخبرتها القصه
فقالت لها : حبا وكرامه فإني تبت عن البغي , فتزوج الرجل بها وأحبها حبا شديدا وأقام معها أيام , وكان يود أن يراها متجرده فلم يمكنه ذلك ,حتى إذا كان في بعض الأيام خرج على عادته لقضاء أشغاله فدخلت هي الحمام وعرضت له حاجه فعاد للدار وصعد إلى قصرها فلم يرها فسأل عنها فقيل له أنها في الحمام ,فدخل عليها فرآها متجرده ورأى في بطنها أثراً كالخياطه , فقال ماهذا ؟ 
قالت له : لا أعلم إلا أن أمي أخبرتني أنه كان لنا خادم وأنه يوم ولادتي غافل أمي وشقً بطني 
بسكين وهرب , وأنها حين رأتني  كذلك دعت بعض الأطباء فخاط بطني وعالجني حتى إندمل جرحي
وشفيت وبقى هذا الأثر ,
فقال لها : أنا ذلك الخادم وحكى لها السبب وإن ذلك السائل أخبره أنها تموت  بالعنكبوت , 
ثم إنه أهتم بأمرها وجمع مهندسي البلده التي هم فيها وسألهم ان يبنوا له بنآء لا ينسج عليه العنكبوت , فقالوا : كل بناء ينسج  عليه إلاإن يكون البناء من البلور  لنعومته لا ينسج عليه , فأمرهم أن يصنعوا لها قصرا من البلور وبذل لهم ما أرادو فعملوه وفرشه , وأمرها أن تقيم فيه ولا تخرج منه خوفا عليها من العنكبوت .
قال : وفي يوم  رأى عنكبوتا قد نسج في ذلك القصر فقام عليه فرماه وقال لها : هذا الذي يكون موتك منه .
قال : فداسته بإبهامها وقالت مستهزئة أهذا الذي يقتلني ! فشدخته فتعلق بطرف  إبهامها من مائه شيء فعمل بها حتى ورمت ساقها ثم وصل الورم إلى قلبها فقتلها
فما أفاده قصره ولا صرحه شيئا 
قال تعالى :
{ أينما تكونوا يدركم الموت ولو كنتم في بروج مشيده ....}
المستطرف من كل فن مستظرف/595/ عند ذكر العنكبوت/ دار الهلال
قال صاحب الموضوع: ذكرت هذه القصة لكثرة الإستدلال بها في الخطب , و الله أعلم بصحتها ففيها التكهن بعلم الغيب, و قد ذكرها الأبشيهي دون اسناد كعادته في كتابه المستطرف, فهو يذكر الأحاديث دون أسانيد , و تكون موضوعة أو شديدة الضعف , كما يصدر الأحاديث الصحيحة بصيغة التمريض فيتوهم أنها ضعيفة , كما يدرج بعض الحكم و الأمثال و هي أحاديث , و هناك بعض التمائم الشركية السحرية مثل ما ذكر في الضبع أنه  يفك السحر , و ذكر بعض المخلوقات ما أظن الله خلقها كالمرأة السمكة , لذلك لا يقرأ هذا الكتاب إلا من يميز الصحيح من الضعيف , و الله أعلم
364- هل الزرافة مركبة من عدة حيوانات؟
قال الميداني / مجمع الأمثال
ومن المركبات نوع آخر إلا أنه لا يكون بأرض العرب وهو الزرافة، وذلك أن بأرض النوبة يعرض الذيخ للناقة من الوحش فيسفدها فيجيء شيء بين الضبع والناقة، فإن كان الولد أنثى عرض لها الثور الوحشي فيضربها فتجيء الزرافة، وإن كان الولد ذكراً عرض للمهاة فألحقها الزرافة
قال ابن القيم / مفتاح دار السعادة:
ثم تأمل خلق الزرافة واختلاف اعضائهم وشبهها باعضاء جميع  الحيوان فرأسها راس فرس ,وعنقها عنق بعير وأظلافها أظلاف بقرة وجلدها جلد نمر حتى, زعم بعض الناس ان لقاحها من فحول شتى, وذكروا أن أصنافا من حيوان البر إذا وردت الماء ينزو بعضها على بعض فتنزو المستوحشة على السائمة فتنتج مثل هذا الشخص الذي هو كالملتقط من أناس شتى وما أرى هذا القائل إلا كاذبا عليها وعلى الخلقة إذ ليس في الحيوان صنف يلقح صنفا آخر ,فلا الجمل يلقح البقر ولا الثور يلقح الناقة ولا الفرس يلقحهما ولا يلقحانه, ولا الوحوش يلقح بعضها بعضا ولا الطيور وإنما يقع هذا نادرا فيما يتقارب كالبقر الوحشي والاهلي والضأن والمعز والفرس والحمار والذئب والضبع فيتولد من ذلك البغل والسمع والعسب.....
365- بعض الحكم التي خلق من أجلها الذباب
حكي أن المنصور كان  جالساً، فألح عليه الذباب حتى أضجره، فقال: أنظروا من بالباب من العلماء، فقالوا مقاتل بن سليمان، فدعا به، ثم قال له: هل تعلم لأي حكمة خلق الله الذباب؟
قال، ليذل به الجبابرة.
قال صدقت ثم أجازه
المستطرف من كل فن مستظرف/586/ دار الهلال

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال الحافظ أبو عمر/ جامع بيان العلم وفضله
قال علي رضي الله عنه أجمعوا هذه القلوب وابتغوا لها طرائف الحكمة فإنها تمل كما تمل الأبدان وذكر ابن المبارك عن يونس عن الزهري قال كان بعض العلماء يقول هاتوا من أحاديثكم هاتوا من أشعاركم فإن الأذن مجاجة والنفس حمضة. انتهى
فهذه الطرائف تصلح لمن كان مجدا في طلب العلم , أما من كان طول يومه في ضحك و هزل فهذا يحتاج لما يُبكيه 
366- سبعين بالشك و تسعين بالإحتياط
قال ابن الجوزي
....سمعت ابن الرومي يقول خرج رجل إلى قرية فأضافه خطيبها فأقام عنده أياما ,فقال له الخطيب: أنا منذ مدة أصلي بهؤلاء القوم وقد أشكل علي في القرآن بعض المواضع.
قال: سلني عنها 
قال منها في الحمد لله إياء نعبد وإياك أى شيء: تسعين أو سبعين( تصحف عليه نستعين) أشكلت على هذه فانا أقولها تسعين آخذ بالاحتياط 
أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين/ الباب 10
قال صاحب الموضوع : ليس العجب من الإمام لكن العجب من من يصلي وراءه كل هذه المدة دون التنبيه عليه, و قد كنت أعمل في قرية ,  فقرأ أحد حفاظ القرآن في صلاة التراويح ركعة فابتدا بسورة الشعراء دون قراءة الفاتحة , و تفرق الناس دون تنبيه الإمام
367- قبحكم الله أحدكما يقرأ كتاب الله ولا يعمل به
ونبأنا في هذا المعنى أن رجلا قدم ابنا له إلى القاضى, فقال: اصلح الله القاضي إن هذا أبني يشرب الخمر ولا يصلي.
فقال له القاضي: ما تقول ياغلام فيما حكاه أبوك عنك.
قال: ما يقول غير الصحيح إني أصلي ولاأشرب الخمر .
فقال أبوه: أصلح الله القاضي أتكون صلاة بلا قراءة .
فقال القاضي يا غلام تقرأ شيئا من القرآن .
قال نعم وأجيد القراءة.
قال أقرأ .
فقال :بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
علق القلب ربابا بعد ما شابت وشابا*** إن دين الله حق لا أرى فيه ارتيابا فقال أبوه: والله أيها القاضي ما تعلم هاتين الآيتين الا البارحة لأنه سرق مصحفا من بعض جيراننا.
فقال القاضي :قبحكم الله أحدكما يقرأ كتاب الله ولا يعمل به .
أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين/ الباب 10
368- رجل طلق 5 نسوة في يوم واحد
من طرف الأصمعي ما حدثه قائلاً:
قلت للرشيد يوماً بلغني يا أمير المؤمنين أن رجلاً من العرب طلَّق خمس نساء .
فقال الرشيد: إنما يجوز ملك الرجل أربع نسوة فكيف طلق خمســاً؟
فقلت: كان لرجلٍ أربع نسوة فدخل عليهن يوماً فوجدهن متلاحيات- متنازعات – وكان الرجل سيء الخلق- فقــــال:
إلى متى التنازع..؟وما أخال هذا الأمر إلا من قِبَلك يا فلانة اذهبي أنت طالق..! 
فقالت له صاحبتها: عجلت عليها بالطلاق ولو أدبتها بغير ذلك لكان أصلح.
فقال لها: وأنت أيضاً طالق..! 
فقالت له الثالثة: قبحك الله!!فوالله لقد كانتا إليك محسنتين وعليك مفضلتين...
فقال لها: وأنت أيتها المعددة الأيادي طالق أيضاً..!
فقالت له الرابعة وكانت هلالية وفيها أناة شديدة: ضاق صدرك عن أن تأدب نسائك إلا بالطلاق!!
فقـــــال لها: وأنت طالق أيضاً..!
وكان ذلك بمسمع من جارة له فأشرفت عليه وقــد سمعت كلامه. فقالت: والله ما شهدت العرب عليك وعلى قومك بــالضعف إلا لما بلوه منكم, وما وجدوه منكم أبيت إلا طلاق نسائك في ساعة واحدة.
وقال أنت أيتها المتكلمة في ما لا يعنيك طالق إن أجازني زوجك..! 
فأجابه من داخل بيته: قد أجزت..!!
فعجب الرشيد من ذلك
المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف/الطلاق و ما جاء فيه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

369- لا تتخذ العبادة شباكا تصطاد به الناس
قال ابن الجوزي:
حدثنا عثمان بن عطاء عن أبيه قال نصب رجل من بني إسرائيل فخاً من ناحية الطريق فجاء عصفور فسقط ثم انطلق إلى الفخ فقال للفخ :ما لي أراك متباعداً عن الطريق ؟
قال( الفخ): اعتزل شرور الناس .
قال: فما لي أراك ناحل الجسم قال أنحلتني العبادة،
 قال: فما هذا الحبل على عطفيك .
قال:المسوح والشعر لبس الرهبان والزهاد .
قال :فما هذه العصا في يدك .
قال: أتوكأ عليها.
 قال: فما هذه الحبة في فيك .
قال رصدتها لابن السبيل أو محتاج .
قال فأنا ابن سبيل ومحتاج .
قال فدونك.
 قال :فوضع العصفور رأسه في الفخ فأخذ بعنقه .فقال: العصفور سيق سيق ,ثم قال لاغرني بعدك قارئ مرائي مرة أخرى.


قال مجاهد هذا مثل ضربه عزّ وجلّ لقراءة مرائين في آخر الزمان.
الأذكياء/ فيما جاء على ألسنة الحيوان

قال صاحب الموضوع: ما أكثر من يتخذ العبادة شباكة يوقع فيه الناس , ومن ذلك عند اقتراب الإنتخابات , ترى المترشحين يعكفون على المساجد متظاهرين بالخشوع و الإنكسار , يبتدؤون كل من لقوه بالسلام , مكثرين من الصدقات , فإذا كسب أحدهم الإنتخابات تحول العابد الزاهد إلى شيطان مارد, و الله المستعان

370-إذا باع الصياد شبكته بأي شيء يصطاد

قال ابن الجوزي:
..... ثنا أحمد بن سعيد قال سمعت النضر بن شميل يقول قلت لبعض الصوفية تبيع جبتك الصوف فقال إذا باع الصياد شبكته بأي شيء يصطاد.

وقال:

وقال ابن عقيل دخلت يوما الحمام فرأيت على بعض أوتاد السلخ جبة مشوزكة مرقعة بفوط فقلت للحمامي أرى سلخ الحية فمن داخل فذكر لي بعض من يتصفف للبلاء حوشا ( جمعا)للأموال.

تلبيس إبليس/258-247

371- يجب أن يوافق  الظاهر الباطن

قال ابن الجوزي:

وقد كان عيسى بن مريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه يقول يا بني إسرائيل ما لكم تأتونني وعليكم ثياب الرهبان وقلوبكم قلوب الذئاب الضواري إلبسوا لباس الملوك وألينوا قلوبكم بالخشية.

تلبيس إبليس/244

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

372- الْخَمْسَة الْمَوَاضِع الّتِي تَكُونُ فِيهَا الْأُنْثَى عَلَى النّصْفِ مِنْ الذّكَرِ

قال ابن القيم:
وَهَذَا يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنّ عِتْقَ الْعَبْدِ أَفْضَلُ وَأَنّ عِتْقَ الْعَبْدِ يَعْدِلُ عِتْقَ أَمَتَيْنِ فَكَانَ أَكْثَرُ عُتَقَائِهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ مِنْ الْعَبِيدِ وَهَذَا أَحَد الْمَوَاضِعِ الْخَمْسَةِ الّتِي تَكُونُ فِيهَا الْأُنْثَى عَلَى النّصْفِ مِنْ الذّكَرِ
وَالثّانِي : الْعَقِيقَةُ فَإِنّهُ عَنْ الْأُنْثَى شَاةٌ وَعَنْ الذّكَرِ شَاتَانِ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ وَفِيهِ عِدّةُ أَحَادِيثَ صِحَاحٍ وَحِسَانٍ .
 وَالثّالِثُ الشّهَادَةُ فَإِنّ شَهَادَةَ امْرَأَتَيْنِ بِشَهَادَةِ رَجُلٍ .
وَالرّابِعُ الْمِيرَاثُ .
وَالْخَامِسُ الدّيَةُ .

زاد المعاد/1/109/ الريان


373- الْحِكم في عِدَّةِ المرأة  
قال ابن القيم:

فَأَمَّا الْمَقَامُ الْأَوَّلُ فَفِي شَرْعِ الْعِدَّةِ عِدَّةُ حِكَمٍ :
 مِنْهَا الْعِلْمُ بِبَرَاءَةِ الرَّحِمِ ، وَأَنْ لَا يَجْتَمِعَ مَاءُ الْوَاطِئَيْنِ فَأَكْثَرُ فِي رَحِمٍ وَاحِدٍ ، فَتَخْتَلِطُ الْأَنْسَابُ وَتَفْسُدُ وَفِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ الْفَسَادِ مَا تَمْنَعُهُ الشَّرِيعَةُ وَالْحِكْمَةُ .
وَمِنْهَا تَعْظِيمُ خَطَرِ هَذَا الْعَقْدِ ، وَرَفْعُ قَدْرِهِ ، وَإِظْهَارُ شَرَفِهِ .
وَمِنْهَا تَطْوِيلُ زَمَانِ الرَّجْعَةِ لِلْمُطْلَقِ ؛ إذْ لَعَلَّهُ أَنْ يَنْدَمَ وَيَفِيءَ فَيُصَادِفُ زَمَنًا يَتَمَكَّنُ فِيهِ مِنْ الرَّجْعَةِ .
وَمِنْهَا قَضَاءُ حَقِّ الزَّوْجِ ، وَإِظْهَارُ تَأْثِيرِ فَقْدِهِ فِي الْمَنْعِ مِنْ التَّزَيُّنِ وَالتَّجَمُّلِ ، وَلِذَلِكَ شَرَعَ الْإِحْدَادَ عَلَيْهِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ الْإِحْدَادِ عَلَى الْوَالِدِ وَالْوَلَدِ .
وَمِنْهَا الِاحْتِيَاطُ لِحَقِّ الزَّوْجِ ، وَمَصْلَحَةِ الزَّوْجَةِ ، وَحَقِّ الْوَلَدِ ، وَالْقِيَامِ بِحَقِّ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَوْجَبَهُ ؛ فَفِي الْعِدَّةِ أَرْبَعَةُ حُقُوقٍ ،  فَلَيْسَ الْمَقْصُودُ مِنْ الْعِدَّةِ مُجَرَّدُ بَرَاءَةِ الرَّحِمِ ، بَلْ ذَلِكَ مِنْ بَعْضِ مَقَاصِدِهَا وَحِكَمِهَا .
إعلام الموقعين/3/291/ مشهور حسن

374- أَجْنَاسُ الْعِدَدِ  
 وَهِيَ أَرْبَعَةٌ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ، وَخَامِسٌ بِسُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : الْجِنْسُ الْأَوَّلُ : أُمُّ بَابِ الْعِدَّةِ ، { وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ } الثَّانِي : { وَاَلَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذْرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا } الثَّالِثُ : { وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ } الرَّابِعُ : { وَاَللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنْ الْمَحِيضِ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إنْ ارْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ } الْخَامِسُ : قَوْلُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : { لَا تُوطَأُ حَامِلٌ حَتَّى تَضَعَ ، وَلَا حَائِلٌ حَتَّى تَسْتَبْرِئَ بِحَيْضَةٍ }

إعلام الموقعين/3/291/ مشهور حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

375- فوائد التوحيد في الدنيا و الآخر
قال ابن القيم
 التوحيد مفزع اعدائه واوليائه:
 فأما اعداؤه فينجيهم من كرب الدنيا وشدائدها,( فَإِذَا رَكِبُوا فِي الْفُلْكِ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّ إِذَا هُمْ يُشْرِكُونَ )
وأما أولياؤه فينجيهم به من كربات الدنيا والآخرة, وشدائدها ,ولذلك فزع اليه يونس فنجاه الله من تلك الظلمات ,وفزع اليه اتباع الرسل فنجوا به مما عذب به المشركون فى الدنيا ,وما أعد لهم فى الآخرة .
ولما فزع اليه فرعون عند معاينة الهلاك وإدراك الغرق له لم ينفعه لأن الإيمان عند المعاينة لا يقبل, هذه سنة الله فى عباده.
 فما دفعت شدائد الدنيا بمثل التوحيد ,ولذلك كان دعاء الكرب بالتوحيد ,ودعوة ذي النون التى ما دعا بها مكروب الا فرج الله كربه بالتوحيد,
 فلا يلقى فى الكرب العظام الا الشرك, ولا ينجى منها الا التوحيد, فهو مفزع الخليقة وملجؤها وحصنها وغياثها وبالله التوفيق

الفوائد/44/ علي حسن
 376- لا اله الا الله  التي تنفع عند الموت
لشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله عند الموت تأثير عظيم فى تكفير  السيئات واحباطها, لانها شهادة من عبد موقن بها عارف بمضمونها, قد ماتت منه الشهوات ولانت نفسه المتمردة وانقادت بعد إبائها واستعصائها, واقبلت بعد إعراضها وذلت بعد عزها ,وخرج منها حرصها على الدنيا وفضولها, واستخذت بين يدى ربها وفاطرها ومولاها الحق أذل ما كانت له, وارجى ما كانت لعفوه ومغفرته ورحمته ,وتجرد  منها التوحيد بانقطاع اسباب الشرك, وتحقق بطلانه فزالت منها تلك المنازعات التى كانت مشغولة بها,واجتمع همها علي من أيقنت بالقدوم عليه والمصير اليه فوجه العبد وجهه بكليته اليه وأقبل بقلبه وروحه وهمه عليه ,فأستسلم وحده ظاهرا وباطنا ,واستوى سره وعلانيته, فقال: لا اله الا الله مخلصا من قلبه, وقد تخلص قلبه من التعلق بغيره والالتفات الي ما سواه قد خرجت الدنيا كلها من قلبه, وشارف القدوم على ربه وخمدت نيران شهوته وامتلأ قلبه من الآخره فصارت نصب عينيه وصارت الدنيا وراء ظهره, فكانت تلك الشهادة الخالصة خاتمة عمله فطهرته من ذنوبه وادخلته علي ربه لأنه لقى ربه بشهادة صادقة خالصة وافق ظاهرها باطنها وسرها علانيتها فلو حصلت له الشهادة علي هذا الوجه فى أيام الصحة لاستوحش من الدنيا وأهلها وفر الى الله من الناس وأنس به دون ما سواه
 لكنه شهد بها بقلب مشحون بالشهوات وحب الحياه واسبابها ونفس مملوءه بطلب الحظوظ والالتفات الى غير الله فلو تجردت كتجردها عند الموت لكان لها نبا آخر وعيش آخر سوى عيشها البهيمى والله المستعان 
الفوائد/100/ علي حسن

377- توحيد الألوهية رأس الأمر

قال ابن القيم
....ولهذا كانت لا اله إلا الله أحسن الحسنات وكان توحيد الإلهية رأس الأمر وأما توحيد الربوبية الذي أقر به المسلم والكافر وقرره أهل الكلام في كتبهم فلا يكفي وحده بل هو الحجة عليهم كما بين ذلك سبحانه في كتابه الكريم في عدة مواضع, ولهذا كان حق الله على عباده أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئا كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه عن النبي صصص قال : أتدري ما حق الله على عباده قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم قال : حقه على عباده أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئا أتدري ما حق العباد على الله إذا فعلوا ذلك قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم قال : حقهم عليه أن لا يعذبهم بالنار
 ولذلك يحب سبحانه عباده المؤمنين الموحدين ويفرح بتوبتهم كما أن في ذلك أعظم لذة فليس في الكائنات شيء غير الله عز و جل يسكن القلب إليه ويطمئن به ويأنس به ويتنعم بالتوجه إليه,
 ومن عبد غيره سبحانه وحصل له به نوع منفعة ولذة فمضرته بذلك أضعاف أضعاف منفعته وهو بمنزلة أكل الطعام المسموم اللذيذ .
وكما أن السموات والأرض لو كان فيهما آلهة غيره سبحانه لفسدتا كما قال تعالى : لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا [ الأنبياء : 22 ] فكذلك القلب إذا كان فيه معبود غير الله تعالى فسد فسادا لا يرجى صلاحه إلا بأن يخرج ذلك المعبود منه.
إغاثة اللهفان/ علي حسن/73

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

378- الشهقة التي تعرض عند سماع القرآن

الشهقة التي تعرض عند سماع القرآن أو غيره لها أسباب أحدها يلوح 
 له عند سماع درجة ليست له فيرتاح إليها فتحدث له الشهقة فهذه شهقة شوق
 وثانيها أن يلوح له ذنب ارتكبه فيشهق خوفا وحزنا على نفسه وهذه شهقة خشية
 وثالثها أن يلوح له نقص فيه لا يقدر على دفعه فيحدث له ذلك حزنا فيشهق شهقة حزن 
ورابعها أن يلوح له كمال محبوبه ويرى الطريق إليه مسدودة عنه فيحدث ذلك شهقة أسف وحزن
 وخامسها أن يكون قد توارى عنه محبوبه واشتغل بغيره فذكره السماع محبوبه فلاح له جماله ورأى الباب مفتوحا والطريق ظاهرة فشهق فرحا وسرورا بما لاح وبكل حال فسبب الشهقة قوة الوارد وضعف  المحل عن الاحتمال والقوة أن يعمل ذلك الوارد عمله داخلا ولا يظهر عليه, وذلك أقوى له وأدوم فإنه إذا أظهره ضعف أثره وأوشك انقطاعه هذا حكم الشهقة من الصادق فإن الشاهق إما صادق وإما سارق وإما منافق 

الفوائد /197/ علي حسن

379- صعق  الصوفية عند سماع القرآن و المواعظ

قال المصنف رحمه الله: قلت وقد مات خلق كثير من سماع الموعظة وغشي عليهم, قلنا هذا التواجد الذي يتضمن حركات المتواجدين وقوة صياحهم وتخبطهم فظاهره انه متعمل والشيطان معين عليه.
 قال المصنف رحمه الله فان قيل فهل في حق المخلص نقص بهذه الحالة الطارئة عليه ؟
قيل نعم من جهتين :
أحدهما انه لو قوى العلم أمسك.
 والثاني أنه قد خولف به طريق الصحابة والتابعين ويكفي هذا نقصا.
.... ثنا سفيان بن عيينة قال سمعت خلف بن حوشب يقول: كان خوات يرعد عند الذكر.
 فقال له ابراهيم إن كنت تملكه فلا أبالي أن لا أعتد بك ,وإن كنت لا تملكه فقد خالفت من كان قبلك وفي رواية فقد خالفت من هو خير منك.
قال المصنف رحمه الله قلت : ابراهيم هو النخعي الفقيه وكان متمسكا بالسنة شديد الاتباع للأثر وقد كان خوات من الصالحين البعداء عن التصنع وهذا خطاب ابراهيم له فكيف بمن لا يخفي حاله في التصنع.
تلبيس إبليس/ تلبيسه على الصوفية في الوجد

380- هل الصعق و الموت عند سماع القرآن من عمل الصحابة؟
قال المصنف رحمه الله: واعلم وفقك الله أن قلوب الصحابة كانت أصفى القلوب وما كانوا يزيدون عند الوجد على البكاء والخشوع .
حدثنا حصين بن عبد الرحمن قال قلت:: لأسماء بنت أبي بكر كيف كان أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وآله عند قراءة القرآن؟
 قالت كانوا كما ذكرهم الله أو كما وصفهم عز وجل تدمع عيونهم وتقشعر جلودهم.
 فقلت لها: إن ههنا رجالا إذا قرىء على أحدهم القرآن غشي عليه.
 فقالت :أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.
 عن أبي حازم قال مر ابن عمر رضي الله عنه برجل ساقط من العراق فقال: ما شأنه.
 فقالوا إذا قرىء عليه القرآن يصيبه هذا .
قال: انا لنخشى الله عز وجل وما نسقط
... ثني أبي عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير قال: جئت إلى أبي فقال لي: أين كنت؟
 فقلت :وجدت أقواما ما رأيت خيرا منهم يذكرون الله عز وجل فيرعد أحدهم حتى يخشى عليه من خشية الله عز وجل فقعدت معهم.
 قال :لا تقعد معهم بعدها .
فرآني كأني لم يأخذ ذلك في فقال: رأيت رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يتلو القرآن ورأيت أبا بكر وعمر يتلوان القرآن ولا يصيبهم هذا أفتراهم أخشع لله من أبي بكر وعمر.
 فرأيت أن ذلك كذلك فتركتهم

تلبيس إبليس/ تلبيسه على الصوفية في الوجد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

381- ما ترك الأول للآخر شيئا 
قال أبو عمر/  جامع بيان العلم وفضله
ويقال أن قول علي بن أبي طالب قيمة كل امرئ ما يحسن لم يسقه إليه أحد
وقالوا ليس كلمة أحض على طلب العلم منها
و  قالوا ولا كلمة أضر بالعلم وبالعلماء والمتعلمين من قول القائل ما ترك الأول للآخر شيئا 
قال أبو عمر قول علي رحمه الله قيمة كل أمرئ ما يحسن من الكلام العجيب الخطير وقد طار الناس إليه كل مطير ونظمه جماعة من الشعراء إعجابا به وكلفا بحسنه
قال الشيخ بكر/ معجم المناهي اللفظية
ما ترك الأول للآخر شيئاً : ?
قيل : لا كلمة أضر بالعلم ، والعلماء ، والمتعلمين ، منها . وصوابها : (( كم ترك الأول للآخر )) .
وقالوا : لا كلمة أخص على طلب العلم من القول المنسوب لعلي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه - : (( قيمة كل امرئ ما يحسنه )) .
382- قبح الله الكلب والخنزير
قال ابن القيم:
ولهذا قال بعض السلف ليعظم وقار الله في قلب أحدكم أن يذكره عند ما يستحي من ذكره فيقرن اسمه به كما تقول قبح الله الكلب والخنزير والنتن ونحو ذلك فهذا من وقار الله 
الفوائد/ 94/ علي حسن
383- الإسلام مصلح للزمان و المكان
قال الشيخ مشهور حسن
فائدة : قلنا إن الإسلام( مصلح للزمان و المكان) و لم( نقل صالح للزمان و المكان), لأننا إذا قلنا (صالح للزمان و المكان)  لم نسلب الإصلاح عن غيره , لكن لما نقول ( هو المصلح) , فإننا قد حصرنا الإصلاح فيه , فهي كلمة أوسع و أبلغ من كلمة صالح , فليس هناك شيء مصلح للزمان و المكان إلا الإسلام
شرح الورقات/22/دار الإمام مالك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

384- معاني السمع في القرآن
 والسمع يراد به إدراك الصوت .
ويراد به فهم المعنى.
 ويراد به القبول والاجابة.
 والثلاثة في القرآن.
 فمن الأول قوله :قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ وهذا أصرح ما يكون في إثبات صفة السمع ذكر الماضي والمضارع واسم الفاعل (سمع )و (يسمع) وهو (سميع )وله السمع, كما قالت عائشة رضى الله عنها الحمد لله الذي وسع سمعه الأصوات لقد جاءت المجادلة تشكو إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وأنا في جانب البيت وإنه ليخفى على بعض كلامها فأنزل الله:( قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها)
 والثاني: سمع الفهم كقوله: (وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا لَأَسْمَعَهُمْ وَلَوْ أَسْمَعَهُمْ لَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ ) لما في قلوبهم من الكبر والاعراض عن قبول الحق ففيهم آفتان :
إحداهما :انهم لا يفهمون الحق لجهلهم( و هي الآفة الثانية) ولو فهموه لتولوا عنه وهم معرضون عنه لكبرهم وهذا غاية النقص والعيب 
والثالث :سمع القبول والاجابة كقوله تعالى:(لَوْ خَرَجُوا فِيكُمْ مَا زَادُوكُمْ إِلَّا خَبَالًا وَلَأَوْضَعُوا خِلَالَكُمْ يَبْغُونَكُمُ الْفِتْنَةَ وَفِيكُمْ سَمَّاعُونَ لَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ )
مفتاح دار السعادة/1/297

385- أول ما أنزل من القرآن
قال ابن القيم:
 فَأَوّلُ مَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ { اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبّكَ الّذِي خَلَقَ } [ الْعَلَقُ 1 ] هَذَا قَوْلُ عَائِشَةَ وَالْجُمْهُورِ .
 وَقَالَ جَابِرٌ : أَوّلُ مَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ { يَا أَيّهَا الْمُدّثّرُ }
 وَالصّحِيحُ قَوْلُ  َعائِشَةَ  ِلوُجُوهٍ:
أَحَدُهَا : أَنّ قَوْلَهُ مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنّهُ لَمْ يَقْرَأْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا . 
الثّانِي : الْأَمْرُ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فِي التّرْتِيبِ قَبْلَ الْأَمْرِ بِالْإِنْذَارِ فَإِنّهُ إذَا قَرَأَ فِي نَفْسِهِ أُنْذِرَ بِمَا قَرَأَهُ فَأَمَرَهُ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ أَوّلًا ثُمّ بِالْإِنْذَارِ بِمَا قَرَأَهُ ثَانِيًا .
الثّالِثُ أَنّ حَدِيثَ جَابِرٍ وَقَوْلُهُ أَوّلُ مَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ { يَا أَيّهَا الْمُدّثّرُ } قَوْلُ جَابِرٍ وَعَائِشَةُ أَخْبَرَتْ عَنْ خَبَرِهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ بِذَلِكَ .
الرابع: أن حديث جابر الذي احتج به صريح في أنه قد تقدم نزول الملك عليه أولا قبل نزول "يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ" فإنه قال: "فرفعت رأسي فإذا الملك الذي جاءني بحراء, فرجعت إلى أهلي فقلت: زملوني دثروني, فأنزل الله:"يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ"  وقد أخبر أن الملك الذي جاءه بحراء أنزل عليه "اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ" فدل حديث جابر على تأخر نزول "يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ" والحجة في روايته, لا في رأيه.  والله أعلم.
زاد المعاد/ 1 /55/ الريان

386- إخْرَاجُ النُّصُوصِ عَنْ ظَاهِرِهَا لِتُوَافِقَ مَذْهَبَ الْمُفْتِي

قال ابن القيم:
  الْفَائِدَةُ الْخَامِسَةُ وَالْخَمْسُونَ : إذَا سُئِلَ عَنْ تَفْسِيرِ آيَةٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ أَوْ سُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَهَا عَنْ ظَاهِرِهَا بِوُجُوهِ التَّأْوِيلَاتِ الْفَاسِدَةِ لِمُوَافَقَةِ نِحْلَتِهِ وَهَوَاهُ ، وَمَنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ اسْتَحَقَّ الْمَنْعَ مِنْ الْإِفْتَاءِ وَالْحَجْرَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَاهُ هُوَ الَّذِي صَرَّحَ بِهِ أَئِمَّةُ الْإِسْلَامِ قَدِيمًا وَحَدِيثًا .
قَالَ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ الرَّازِيّ : حَدَّثَنِي يُونُسُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى قَالَ : قَالَ لِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إدْرِيسَ الشَّافِعِيُّ : الْأَصْلُ قُرْآنٌ أَوْ سَنَةٌ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فَقِيَاسٌ عَلَيْهِمَا ، وَإِذَا اتَّصَلَ الْحَدِيثُ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَصَحَّ الْإِسْنَادُ بِهِ فَهُوَ الْمُنْتَهَى وَالْإِجْمَاعُ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ الْخَبَرِ الْفَرْدِ ، وَالْحَدِيثُ عَلَى ظَاهِرِهِ ، وَإِذَا احْتَمَلَ الْمَعَانِيَ فَمَا أَشْبَهَ مِنْهَا ظَاهِرَهُ أَوْلَاهَا بِهِ ، فَإِذَا تَكَافَأَتْ الْأَحَادِيثُ فَأَصَحُّهَا إسْنَادًا أَوْلَاهَا ، وَلَيْسَ الْمُنْقَطِعُ بِشَيْءٍ ، مَا عَدَا مُنْقَطِعَ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ ، وَلَا يُقَاسُ أَصْلٌ عَلَى أَصْلٍ وَلَا يُقَالُ لِأَصْلٍ : لِمَ ؟ وَكَيْفَ ؟ وَإِنَّمَا يُقَالُ لِلْفَرْعِ : لِمَ ؟ فَإِذَا صَحَّ قِيَاسُهُ عَلَى الْأَصْلِ صَحَّ وَقَامَتْ بِهِ الْحُجَّةُ ، رَوَاهُ الْأَصَمُّ عَنْ ابْنِ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ .
وَقَالَ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي الْجُوَيْنِيُّ فِي الرِّسَالَةِ النِّظَامِيَّةِ فِي الْأَرْكَانِ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةِ " : ذَهَبَ أَئِمَّةُ السَّلَفِ إلَى الِانْكِفَافِ عَنْ التَّأْوِيلِ ، وَإِجْرَاءِ الظَّوَاهِرِ عَلَى مَوَارِدِهَا وَتَفْوِيضِ مَعَانِيهَا إلَى الرَّبِّ تَعَالَى ، وَاَلَّذِي نَرْتَضِيهِ رَأْيًا وَنَدِينُ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَقْدَ اتِّبَاعِ سَلَفِ الْأُمَّةِ ؛ فَالْأَوْلَى الِاتِّبَاعُ وَتَرْكُ الِابْتِدَاعِ ، وَالدَّلِيلُ السَّمْعِيُّ الْقَاطِعُ فِي ذَلِكَ أَنَّ إجْمَاعَ الْأُمَّةِ حُجَّةٌ مُتَّبَعَةٌ ، وَهُوَ مُسْتَنَدُ مُعْظَمِ الشَّرِيعَةِ ...

إعلام الموقعين/دخول الكفارة يمين الطلاق

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

387- سبعة أمثال قيلت في الإست
قال الميداني:
صر عليه الغزو إسته
الصر، شد الصرار على أَطْباء الناقة. 
يضرب لمن ضيق تصرفه عليه أمره.
 قال المؤرج: دخل رجل على سليمان بن عبد الملك، وكان سليمان أول من أخذ الجار بالجار، وعلى رأس سليمان وصيفة روقة، فنظر إليها الرجل ,فقال له سليمان: أتعجبك؟
 فقال: بارك الله لأمير المؤمنين فيها.
 فقال: أخبرني بسبعة أمثال قيلت في الإست وهي لك.
 فقال الرجل: إست البائن أعلم.
 قال سليمان: واحد.
 قال: صر عليه الغزو إسته. 
قال سليمان: اثنان.
 قال: إست لم تعود المجمر.
 قال سليمان ثلاثة.
 قال: إست المسؤول أضيق.
 قال سليمان أربعة. 
قال: الحر يعطي والعبد يألم إسته. 
قال سليمان خمسة.
 قال الرجل: إستي أخبثي.
 قال سليمان: ستة.
قال : لا ماءك أبقيت و لا حرك أنقيت .
قال سليمان:ليس هذا في هذا.
 قال: بلى أخذت الجار بالجار كما يأخذ أمير المؤمنين. 
قال: خذها لا بارك الله لك فيها.

مجمع الأمثال/ المثل صر عليه الغزو إسته

388- حروف المعجم في بدن الإنسان
ومن حكايات الفصحاء ونوادر البلغاء ما حكي أن عبد الملك بن مروان جلس يوماً وعنده جماعة من خواصه ,وأهل مسامرته، فقال: أيكم يأتيني بحروف المعجم في بدنه وله علي ما يتمناه،
 فقام إليه سويد بن غفلة، فقال: أنا لها يا أمير المؤمنين،
 قال: هات.
 فقال: نعم يا أمير المؤمنين. أنف بطن ترقوة ثغر جمجمة حلق خد دماغ ذكر رقبة زند ساق شفة صدر ضلع طحال ظهر عين غبب فم قفا كف لسان منخر نغنوغ هامة، وجه يد، وهذه آخر حروف المعجم، والسلام على أمير المؤمنين، 
فقام بعض أصحاب عبد الملك، وقال: يا أمير المؤمنين أنا أقولها من جسد الإنسان مرتين،
 فضحك عبد الملك وقال لسويد: أسمعت ما قال؟
 قال: أصلح الله الأمير أنا أقولها ثلاثاً،
 فقال: هات ولك ما تتمناه،
 فابتدأ يقول: أنف أسنان أذن، بطن بنصر بزة، ترقوة تمرة تينة، ثغر ثنايا ثدي، جمجمة جنب جبهة، حلق حنك حاجب، خد خنصر خاصرة، دبر دماغ درادير، ذقن ذكر ذراع، رقبة رأس ركبة، زند زردمة زب، فهناك ضحك عبد الملك حتى استلقى على قفاه، ساق سرة سبابة، شفة شفر شارب، صدر صدع صلعة، ضلع ضفيرة ضرس، طحال طرة طرف، ظهر ظفر ظلم، عين عنق عاتق، غبب غلصمة غنة، فم فك فؤاد، قلب قفا قدم، كف كتف كعب، لسان لحية لوح، منخر مرفق منكب، نغنوغ ناب نن، هامة هيئة هيف، وجه وجنة ورك، يمين يسار يافوخ. ثم نهض مسرعاً، 
 قال: فعندها ضحك عبد الملك وقال: والله ما تزيدنا عليها شيئاً أعطوه ما يتمناه، ثم أجازه وأنعم عليه، وبالغ في الإحسان إلي.
المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف/97/دار الهلال / ذكر الفصحاء من الرجال.
389- فصاحة امرأة

حكي عن أبي عبد الله النميري أنه قال: كنت يوماً مع المأمون وكان بالكوفة، فركب للصيد ومعه سرية من العسكر، فبينما هو سائر إذ لاحت له طريدة، فأطلق عنان جواده وكان على سابق من الخيل، فأشرف على نهر ماء من الفرات، فإذا هو بجارية عربية بيدها قربة قد ملأتها وحملتها على كتفها، وصعدت من حافة النهر، فانحل وكاؤها فصاحت برفيع صوتها: 
يا أبت أدرك فاها ,قد غلبني فوها, لا طاقة لي بفيها،
 قال: فعجب المأمون من فصاحتها ورمت الجارية القربة من يدها،
 فقال لها المأمون: يا جارية من أي العرب أنت؟
 قالت: أنا من بني كلاب،
 قال: وما الذي حملك أن تكوني من الكلاب؟ 
فقالت: والله لست من الكلاب وإنما أنا من قوم كرام غير لئام يقرون الضيف، ويضربون بالسيف، ثم قالت: يا فتى من أي الناس أنت؟
 فقال: أو عندك علم بالأنساب. 
قالت: نعم.
 قال لها: أنا من مضر الحمراء،
 قالت: من أي مضر؟ 
قال: من أكرمها نسباً، وأعظمها حسباً، وخيرها أماً وأباً، وممن تهابه مضر كلها
 قالت: أظنك من كنانة،
 قال: أنا من كنانة،
 قالت: فمن أي كنانة؟ 
قال: من أكرمها مولداً وأشرفها محتداً وأطولها في المكرمات يداً، ممن تهابه كنانة وتخافه، 
فقالت: إذن أنت من قريش،
 قال: أنا من قريش، 
قالت: من أي قريش؟ قال: من أجملها ذكراً وأعظمها فخراً، ممن تهابه قريش كلها وتخشاه،
 قالت: أنت والله من بني هاشم،
 قال: أنا من بني هاشم،
 قالت: من أي هاشم، 
قال: من أعلاها منزلة، وأشرفها قبيلة، ممن تهابه هاشم وتخافه، فعند ذلك قالت السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين،  قال: فعجب المأمون وقال: والله لأتزوجن بهذه الجارية لأنها من أكبر الغنائم، ووقف حتى تلاحقته العساكر، فنزل هناك، وأنفذ خلف أبيها وخطبها منه، فزوجه بها وأخذها وعاد مسروراً، وهي والدة ولده العباس 

المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف/101/دار الهلال / ذكر الفصحاء من النساء.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

390- حديث هو ثلث العلم
قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي لو صنفت كتابا في الأبواب لجعلت حديث عمر بن الخطاب في الأعمال بالنيات في كل باب ,وعنه أنه قال من أراد أن يصنف كتابا فليبدأ  بحديث الأعمال بالنيات .
وهذا الحديث أحد الأحاديث التي يدور الدين عليها فروى عن الشافعي أنه قال هذا الحديث ثلث العلم ويدخل في سبعين بابا من الفقه 
وعن الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه قال: أصول الإسلام على ثلاثة أحاديث:
حديث عمر إنما الأعمال بالنيات, 
وحديث عائشة من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد 
وحديث النعمان بن بشير الحلال بين والحرام
جامع العلوم و الحكم/16
391- التلفظ بالنية
قال ابن رجب:
والنية هي قصد القلب ولا يجب التلفظ بما في القلب في شيء من العبادات, وخرج بعض أصحاب الشافعي له قولا باشتراط التلفظ بالنية للصلاة وغلط المحققون منهم, واختلف المتأخرون من الفقهاء في التلفظ بالنية في الصلاة وغيرها فمنهم من استحبه ومنهم من كرهه ولا نعلم في هذه المسائل نقلا خاصا عن السلف ولا عن الأئمة إلا في الحج وحده فإن مجاهدا قال إذا أراد الحج يسمي ما يهل به
وروى عنه أنه قال يسميه في التلبية وهذا ليس مما نحن فيه فإن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يذكر نسكه في تلبيته فيقول لبيك عمرة وحجة
وإنما كلامنا أنه يقول عند إرادة عقد الإحرام اللهم إنى أريد الحج والعمرة كما استحب ذلك كثير من الفقهاء وكلام مجاهد ليس صريحا في ذلك وقال أكثر السلف منهم عطاء وطاوس والقاسم بن محمد والنخعي تجزيه النية عند الإهلال.
وصح عن ابن عمر أنه سمع رجلا عند إحرامه يقول اللهم إنى أريد الحج والعمرة فقال له أتعلم الناس أو ليس الله يعلم ما في نفسك
ونص مالك على مثل هذا وأنه لا يستحب له أن يسمي ما أحرم به حكاه صاحب كتاب تهذيب المدونة من أصحابه
وقال أبو داود فقلت لأحمد أتقول قبل التكبير يعني في الصلاة شيئا قال لا 
وهذا قد يدخل فيه أنه لا يتلفظ بالنية والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم
جامع العلوم و الحكم/33
392- عجبت من ثلاث
قال يحيى بن معاذ عجبت من ثلاث :
رجل يرائي بعمله مخلوقا مثله ويترك أن يعمله الله 
ورجل يبخل بماله وربه يستقرضه منه فلا يقرضه منه شيئا
ورجل يرغب فى صحبة المخلوقين ومودتهم والله يدعوه الى صحبته ومودته 
الفوائد/280

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

شكر الله لكم فوائد قيمة !!

أود الأستزادة في بحث (( والشيخ والشيخة ....))

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> شكر الله لكم فوائد قيمة !!
> أود الأستزادة في بحث (( والشيخ والشيخة ....))


جزاك الله خيرا

ارجع لشرح الورقات/ مشهور حسن فقد فصل في الموضوع

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

393- مراتب الوحي
قال ابن القيم:
وَكَمّلَ اللّهُ لَهُ مِنْ مَرَاتِبَ الْوَحْيِ مَرَاتِبَ عَدِيدَةً
إحْدَاهَا : الرّؤْيَا الصّادِقَةُ وَكَانَتْ مَبْدَأَ وَحْيِهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ وَكَانَ لَا يَرَى رُؤْيَا إلّا جَاءَتْ مِثْلَ فَلَقِ الصّبْحِ . 
الثّانِيَةُ مَا كَانَ يُلْقِيهِ الْمَلَكُ فِي رَوْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَرَاهُ كَمَا قَالَ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ إنّ رُوحَ الْقُدُسِ نَفَثَ فِي رَوْعِي أَنّهُ لَنْ تَمُوتَ نَفْسٌ حَتّى تَسْتَكْمِلَ رِزْقَهَا فَاتّقُوا اللّهَ وَأَجْمِلُوا فِي الطّلَبِ وَلَا يَحْمِلَنّكُمْ اسْتِبْطَاءُ الرّزْقِ عَلَى أَنْ تَطْلُبُوهُ بِمَعْصِيَةِ اللّهِ فَإِنّ مَا عِنْدَ اللّهِ لَا يُنَالُ إلّا بِطَاعَتِهِ
الثّالِثَةُ أَنّهُ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ كَانَ يَتَمَثّلُ لَهُ الْمَلَكُ رَجُلًا فَيُخَاطِبَهُ حَتّى يَعِيَ عَنْهُ مَا يَقُولُ لَهُ وَفِي هَذِهِ الْمَرْتَبَةِ كَانَ يَرَاهُ الصّحَابَةُ أَحْيَانًا . الرّابِعَةُ أَنّهُ كَانَ يَأْتِيهِ فِي مِثْلِ صَلْصَلَةِ الْجَرَسِ وَكَانَ أَشَدّهُ عَلَيْهِ فَيَتَلَبّسُ بِهِ الْمَلَكُ حَتّى إنّ جَبِينَهُ لَيَتَفَصّدُ عَرَقًا فِي الْيَوْمِ الشّدِيدِ الْبَرْدِ وَحَتّى إنّ رَاحِلَتَهُ لِتَبْرُك بِهِ إلَى الْأَرْضِ إذَا كَانَ رَاكِبَهَا .
الْخَامِسَةُ أَنّهُ يَرَى الْمَلَكَ فِي صُورَتِهِ الّتِي خُلِقَ عَلَيْهَا فَيُوحِي إلَيْهِ مَا شَاءَ اللّهُ أَنْ يُوحِيَهُ وَهَذَا وَقَعَ لَهُ مَرّتَيْنِ كَمَا ذَكَرَ اللّهُ ذَلِكَ فِي النّجْمِ . السّادِسَةُ مَا أَوْحَاهُ اللّهُ وَهُوَ فَوْقَ السّمَوَاتِ لَيْلَةَ الْمِعْرَاجِ مِنْ فَرْضِ الصّلَاةِ وَغَيْرِهَا .
السّابِعَةُ كَلَامُ اللّهِ لَهُ مِنْهُ إلَيْهِ بِلَا وَاسِطَةِ مَلَكٍ كَمَا كَلّمَ اللّهُ مُوسَى بْنَ عِمْرَانَ وَهَذِهِ الْمَرْتَبَةُ هِيَ ثَابِتَةٌ لِمُوسَى قَطْعًا بِنَصّ الْقُرْآنِ وَثُبُوتُهَا لِنَبِيّنَا صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ هُوَ فِي حَدِيثِ الْإِسْرَاءِ .
وَقَدْ زَادَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَرْتَبَةً ثَامِنَةً وَهِيَ تَكْلِيمُ اللّهِ لَهُ كِفَاحًا مِنْ غَيْرِ حِجَابٍ وَهَذَا عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَنْ يَقُولُ إنّهُ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ رَأَى رَبّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى وَهِيَ مَسْأَلَةُ خِلَافٍ بَيْنَ السّلَفِ وَالْخَلَفِ وَإِنْ كَانَ جُمْهُورُ الصّحَابَةِ بَلْ كُلّهُمْ مَعَ عَائِشَةَ ....
زاد المعاد/1/ 51/ الريان
394- الإختلاف في اختتان الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
وَقَدْ اُخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ أَقْوَالٍ
أَحَدُهَا : أَنّهُ وُلِدَ مَخْتُونًا مَسْرُورًا وَرُوِيَ فِي ذَلِكَ حَدِيثٌ لَا يَصِحّ ذَكَرَهُ أَبُو الْفَرَجِ بْنُ الْجَوْزِيّ فِي " الْمَوْضُوعَاتِ " وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ حَدِيثٌ ثَابِتٌ وَلَيْسَ هَذَا مِنْ خَوَاصّهِ فَإِنّ كَثِيرًا مِنْ النّاسِ يُولَدُ مَخْتُونًا . وَقَالَ الْمَيْمُونِيّ : قُلْت لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللّهِ مَسْأَلَةٌ سُئِلْتُ عَنْهَا : خَتّانٌ خَتَنَ صَبِيّا فَلَمْ يَسْتَقْصِ ؟ قَالَ إذَا كَانَ الْخَتّانُ جَاوَزَ نِصْفَ الْحَشَفَةِ إلَى فَوْقٍ فَلَا يُعِيدُ لِأَنّ الْحَشَفَةَ تَغْلُظُ وَكُلّمَا غَلُظَتْ ارْتَفَعَ الْخِتَانُ . فَأَمّا إذَا كَانَ الْخِتَانُ دُونَ النّصْفِ فَكُنْتُ أَرَى أَنْ يُعِيدَ . قُلْت : فَإِنّ الْإِعَادَةَ شَدِيدَةٌ جِدّا وَقَدْ يَخَافُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْإِعَادَةِ ؟ فَقَالَ لَا أَدْرِي ثُمّ قَالَ لِي فَإِنّ هَاهُنَا رَجُلًا وُلِدَ لَهُ ابْنٌ مَخْتُونٌ فَاغْتَمّ لِذَلِكَ غَمّا شَدِيدًا فَقُلْت لَهُ إذَا كَانَ اللّهُ قَدْ كَفَاك الْمُؤْنَةَ فَمَا غَمّكَ بِهَذَا ؟ انْتَهَى . وَحَدّثَنِي صَاحِبُنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللّهِ مُحَمّدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ الْخَلِيلِيّ الْمُحَدّثُ بِبَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ أَنّهُ وُلِدَ كَذَلِكَ وَأَنّ أَهْلَهُ لَمْ يَخْتِنُوهُ وَالنّاسُ يَقُولُونَ لِمَنْ وُلِدَ كَذَلِكَ خَتَنَهُ الْقَمَرُ وَهَذَا مِنْ خُرَافَاتِهِمْ .
الْقَوْلُ الثّانِي : أَنّهُ خُتِنَ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ يَوْمَ شَقّ قَلْبَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ عِنْدَ ظِئْرِهِ حَلِيمَةَ .
الْقَوْلُ الثّالِثُ أَنّ جَدّهُ عَبْدَ الْمُطّلِبِ خَتَنَهُ يَوْمَ سَابِعِهِ وَصَنَعَ لَهُ مَأْدُبَةً وَسَمّاهُ مُحَمّدًا . قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْبَرّ : وَفِي هَذَا الْبَابِ حَدِيثٌ مُسْنَدٌ غَرِيبٌ ....
..........وَقَدْ وَقَعَتْ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ بَيْنَ رَجُلَيْنِ فَاضِلَيْنِ صَنّفَ أَحَدُهُمَا مُصَنّفًا فِي أَنّهُ وُلِدَ مَخْتُونًا وَأَجْلَبَ فِيهِ مِنْ الْأَحَادِيثِ الّتِي لَا خِطَامَ لَهَا وَلَا زِمَامَ وَهُوَ كَمَالُ الدّينِ بْنُ طَلْحَةَ فَنَقَضَهُ عَلَيْهِ كَمَالُ الدّينِ بْنُ الْعَدِيمِ وَبَيّنَ فِيهِ أَنّهُ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ خُتِنَ عَلَى عَادَة الْعَرَبُ وَكَانَ عُمُومٌ هَذِهِ السّنّة لِلْعَرَبِ قَاطِبَةً مُغْنِيًا عَنْ نَقْلٍ مُعَيّنٍ . فِيهَا وَاَللّه أَعْلَم 
زاد المعاد/1/ 53/ الريان
395- أول  مسجد قرئ فيه القرآن في المدينة
قال ابن القيم:
فَأَوّلُ مَسْجِدٍ قُرِئَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ مَسْجِدُ بَنِي زُرَيْقٍ
زاد المعاد/1/ 69/ الريان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

396- التنافس في التصنيف من أجل الشهرة

 وقد لبس إبليس على الكاملين في العلوم فيسهرون ليلهم ويدأبون نهارهم في تصانيف العلوم ويريهم إبليس أن المقصود نشر الدين ويكون مقصودهم الباطن انتشار الذكر وعلو الصيت والرياسة وطلب الرحلة من الآفاق إلى المصنف.
وينكشف هذا التلبيس بأنه لو انتفع بمصنفاته الناس من غير تردد إلىه أو قرئت على نظيره في العلم فرح بذلك إن كان مراده نشر العلم 
وقد قال بعض السلف ما من علم علمته إلا أحببت أن يستفيده الناس من غير أن ينسب إلي 
ومنهم من يفرح بكثرة الاتباع ويلبس عليه إبليس بأن هذا الفرح لكثرة طلاب العلم وإنما مراده كثرة الأصحاب واستطارة الذكر 
ومن ذلك العجب بكلماتهم وعلمهم وينكشف هذا التلبيس بأنه لو انقطع بعضهم إلى غيره ممن هو أعلم منه ثقل ذلك عليه وما هذه صفة المخلص في التعليم لأن مثل المخلص مثل الأطباء الذين يداوون المرضى لله سبحانه وتعالى فاذا شفي بعض المرضى على يد طبيب منهم فرح الآخر
 وقد ذكرنا آنفا حديث ابن أبي ليلى ونعيده بإسناد آخر عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى قال:
 أدركت عشرين ومائة من أصحاب النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من الأنصار ما منهم رجل يسأل عن شيء إلا ود أن أخاه كفاه ولا يحدث بحديث إلا ود أن أخاه كفاه.

بواسطة سبائك الذهب في كشف آفات الطلب/37/أحمد ابن أبي العينين

397- التحديث قبل الـتأهيل

قال  عَبَّاسَ بنَ عَبْدِ العَظِيْمِ  عن هدبة إنه يحدث من كتب أمية بن خالد 
فقال الذهبي:
قُلْتُ: رَافَقَ أَخَاهُ فِي الطَّلَبِ، وَتَشَارَكَا فِي ضَبْطِ الكُتُبِ، فَسَاغَ لَهُ أَنْ يَرْوِيَ مِنْ كُتُبِ أَخِيْهِ، 
فَكَيْفَ بِالمَاضِينَ، لَوْ رَأَوْنَا اليَوْمَ نَسْمَعُ مِنْ أَيِّ صَحِيفَةٍ مُصَحَّفَةً عَلَى أَجْهَلِ شَيْخٍ لَهُ إِجَازَةٌ، 
وَنَرْوِي مِنْ نُسْخَةٍ أُخْرَى بَيْنَهُمَا مِنَ الاخْتِلاَفِ وَالغَلَطِ أَلوَانٌ،
 فَفَاضِلُنَا يُصَحِّحُ مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْ حِفْظِهِ،
 وَطَالِبُنَا يَتَشَاغَلُ بِكِتَابَةِ أَسْمَاءِ الأَطفَالِ،
 وَعَالِمُنَا يَنْسَخُ، وَشَيْخُنَا يَنَامُ،
 وَطَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الشَّبِيبَةِ فِي وَادٍ آخَرَ مِنَ المُشَاكَلَةِ وَالمُحَادَثَةِ  .
لَقَدِ اشتَفَى بِنَا كُلُّ مُبتَدِعٍ، وَمَجَّنَا كُلُّ مُؤْمِنٍ.
أَفَهَؤُلاَءِ الغُثَاءُ هُمُ الَّذِيْنَ يَحْفَظُونَ عَلَى الأُمَّةِ دِينَهَا؟ كَلاَّ وَاللهِ.
فَرِحِمَ اللهُ هُدْبَةَ، وَأَيْنَ مِثْلُ هُدْبَةَ؟! نَعَمْ، مَا هُوَ فِي الحِفْظِ كَشُعْبَةَ.

 سبائك الذهب في كشف آفات الطلب/53/أحمد ابن أبي العينين

398-  شبر من جهل خير من باع من حظوة
 قال: الليث: رأيت أبا الزناد وخلفه ثلاثمائة تابع، من طالب علم وفقه وشعر وصنوف، ثم لم يلبث أن بقى وحده، وأقبلوا على ربيعة.
وكان ربيعة يقول: شبر من حظوة خير من باع من علم،
قال الذهبي: اللهم اغفر لربيعة.
بل شبر من جهل خير من باع من حظوة، فإن الحظوة وبال على العالم، والسلامة في الخمول، فنسأل الله المسامحة.
 سبائك الذهب في كشف آفات الطلب/28/أحمد ابن أبي العينين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

399- خذ خربقاً وشلفقاً وشِبْرِقاً
 دخل أبو عَلْقَمَة علي أعْينَ الطبيب فقال له: أمتعَ الله بك، إني أكلت من لحوم هذه الجَوَازِل فطَسِئْتُ طَسْاةً، فأصابني وَجَعٌ ما بين الوَابِلَة إلى دَأيَة العنقُ فلم يزل يَربوُ ويَنْمِي حتى خالط الخِلْبَ والشَراسِيفَ، فهل عندك دواء؟
فقال أعْيَن: نعم، خذ خربقاً وشلفقاً وشِبْرِقاً فزَهْزِقْهُ وزَقْزِقه واغْسِلْه بماء رَوْثٍ واشربْه؛
فقال أبو عَلْقمة: لم أفهمْ عنك؛ قال أعين: أفهمتُك كما أفهمتَنِي.
وقال له يوماً آخَرَ: إني أجِد مَعْمَعةً في بطني وقَرْقرةً؛ 
فقال له: أما المعمعةُ فلا أعرِفها، وأما القرقرةُ فهي ضُرَاطٌ لم يَنفَج.
عيون الأخبار/ابن قتيبة
400- حرف من الغريب
قال أبو الحسن : كان غلام يُقعَر في كلامه، فأتى أبا الأسود الدُّؤلي يلتمس ما عنده؛ 
فقال له أبو الأسود: ما فعل أبوك؟ 
قال: أخذته الحُمى فَطَبَخَتْه طَبْخاً وفَضَخَتْه فَضْخاً وفنخته فَنْخاً فتركته فَرْخا !!
قال أبو الأسود: فما فعلت امرأته التي كانت تُجارُه وتُشَاره وتُزارُه وتهارُّه؛
قال: طلقها فتزوٌجت غيره فرَضِيت وحَظِيَت وبَظِيَت. 
قال أبو الأسود: قد عرفنا حَظِيت؛ فما بِظيَت؟ ق
ال: حرف من الغريب لم يبلغك.
قال أبو الأسود: يابن أخي، كل حرف من الغريب لم يبلغ عمك فاستُره كما تستر السنًوْرُ خراها.
عيون الأخبار/ ابن قتيبة
401فطرة أعرابي ترد شبهة معتزلية
قال روى أن أعرابياً جاء إلى عمرو بن عبيد فقال له :إن ناقتي سرقت فادع الله أن يردها علي
فقال: اللهم إن ناقة هذا الفقير سرقت ولم ترد سرقتها اللهم أرددها عليه 
فقال الأعرابي :يا شيخ الآن ذهبت ناقتي ويئست منها 
قال وكيف قال لأنه إذا أراد أن لا تسرق فسرقت لم آمن أن يريد رجوعها فلا ترجع ونهض من عنده منصرفاً.
الأذكياء/المنقول عن العرب و علماء العربية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

402-  التعمق في علم على حساب باقي العلوم
قال ابن رجب:
كذلك التوسع في علم الأنساب هو مما لا يحتاج إليه: وقد سبق عن عمر وغيره النهي عنه مع أن طائفة من الصحابة والتابعين كانوا يعرفونه ويعتنون به.
وكذلك التوسع في علم العربية لغة ونحواً هو مما يشغل عن العلم الأهم والوقوف معه يحرم علماً نافعاً. 
وقد كره القاسم بن مخيمرة علم النحو وقال أوله شغل وآخره بغي. وأراد به التوسع فيه 
ولذلك كره أحمد التوسع في معرفة اللغة وغريبها وأنكر على أبي عبيدة توسعه في ذلك وقال هو يشغل عما هو أهم منه. 
ولهذا يقال أن العربية في الكلام كالملح في الطعام يعني أنه يؤخذ منها ما يصلح الكلام كما يؤخذ من الملح ما يصلح الطعام وما زاد على ذلك فإنه يفسده 
وكذلك علم الحساب يحتاج منه إلى ما يعرف به حساب ما يقع من قسمة الفرائض والوصايا. 
 فضل علم السلف على الخلف/68/دار هجر
403- هل كثرة الجدال و الكلام تدل على كثرة العلم
وقد فتن كثير من المتأخرين بهذا فظنوا أن من كثر كلامه وجداله وخصامه في مسائل الدين فهو أعلم ممن ليس كذلك. وهذا جهل محض. وانظر إلى أكابر الصحابة وعلمائهم كأبي بكر وعمر وعلي ومعاذ وابن مسعود وزيد بن ثابت كيف كانوا. كلامهم أقل من كلام ابن عباس وهم أعلم منه وكذلك كلام التابعين أكثر من كلام الصحابة والصحابة أعلم منهم وكذلك تابعوا التابعين كلامهم أكثر من كلام التابعين والتابعون أعلم منهم.
فليس العلم بكثرة الرواية ولا بكثرة المقال ولكنه نور يقذف في القلب يفهم به العبد الحق ويميز به بينه وبين الباطل ويعبر عن ذلك بعبارات وجيزة محصلة للمقاصد.
 فضل علم السلف على الخلف/97/دار هجر
403- علوم تضر و لا تنفع
فأما الدخول مع ذلك في كلام المتكلمين أو الفلاسفة فشر محض وقل من دخل في شيء من ذلك إلا وتلطخ ببعض أوضارهم كما قال أحمد لا يخلو من نظر في الكلام من أن يتجهم: وكان هو وغيره من أئمة السلف يحذرون من أهل الكلام وإن ذبوا عن السنة.
وأما ما يوجد في كلام من أحب الكلام المحدث واتبع أهله من ذم من لا يتوسع في الخصومات والجدال ونسبته إلى الجهل أو إلى الحشو أو إلى أنه غير عارف باللَه أو غير عارف بدينه فكل ذلك من خطوات الشيطان نعوذ باللَه منه. 
ومما أحدث من العلوم الكلام في العلوم الباطنة من المعارف وأعمال القلوب وتوابع ذلك بمجرد الرأي والذوق أو الكشف وفيه خطر عظيم: وقد أنكره أعيان الأئمة كالإمام أحمد وغيره: وكان أبو سليمان يقول أنه لتَمُرُّ بي النكتةُ من نُكَتِ القوم فلا أقبلها إلا بشاهدين عدلين الكتاب والسنة.
 فضل علم السلف على الخلف/105/دار هجر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

405- دفعة شبهة رافضية
قال ابن الجوزي:
...ومنهم من يقول أن أبا بكر ظلم فاطمة ميراثها
وقد روينا عن السفاح أنه خطب يوما فقام رجل من آل علي رضي الله عنه فقال:
يا أمير المؤمنين أعدني على من ظلمني 
قال :ومن ظلمك؟
قال :أنا من أولاد علي رضي الله عنه والذي ظلمني أبو بكر رضي الله عنه حين أخذ فَدَكَ( أرض) من فاطمة 
قال ودام على ظلمكم؟ قالك نعم
قال :ومن قام بعده؟
قال عمر رضي الله عنه.
قال ودام على ظلمكم ؟
قال :نعم .
ومن قام بعده؟
قال عثمان رضي الله عنه.
قال: ودام على ظلمكم؟
قال نعم.
قال: ومن قام بعده؟
فجعل يلتفت كذا وكذا ينظر مكانا يهرب إليه.
تلبيس إبليس/ تلبيسه على الرافضة
406- قصة التناسخي مع السنور

قال ابن الجوزي:
حدثني أبو الحسن علي بن نظيف المتكلم قال: كان يحضر معنا ببغداد شيخ الإمامية يعرف بأبي بكر بن الفلاس فحدثنا أنه دخل على بعض من كان يعرفه بالتشيع ثم صار يقول بمذهب التناسخ ,قال: فوجدته بين يديه سنور أسود وهو يمسحها ويحك بين عينيها ورأيتها وعينها تدمع كما جرت عادة السنانير بذلك وهو يبكي بكاءا شديدا
فقلت له: لم تبك؟ 
فقال ويحك أما ترى هذه السنور تبكي كلما مسحتها هذه أمي لا شك وإنما تبكي من رؤيتها إلي حسرة 
قال وأخذ يخاطبها خطاب من عنده أنها تفهم منه
وجعلت السنور تصيح قليلا, قليلا
فقلت له :فهي تفهم عنك ما تخاطبها به ؟
فقال :نعم.
فقلت أتفهم أنت صياحها ؟
قال لا.
قلت فأنت المنسوخ وهي الإنسان.
تلبيس إبليس/ تلبيسه على التناسخية
407- قصة الأحول و القمر

قال ابن الجوزي:
.....و ما مثلنا ومثلهم إلا كرجل رزق ولدا أحول فلا يزال يرى القمر بصورة قمرين, حتى إنه لم يشك أن في السماء قمرين 
فقال له أبوه: القمر واحد وإنما السوء في عينيك غض عينك الحولاء وأنظر.
فلما فعل قال أرى قمرا واحدا لأني عصبت إحدى عيني فغاب أحدهما فجاء من هذا القول شبهة ثانية 
فقال له أبوه :إن كان ذلك كما ذكرت فغض الصحيحة ففعل فرأى قمرين فعلم صحة ما قال أبوه.
تلبيس إبليس/ تلبيسه على السوفسطائية

----------


## كوكب صافي

ما أقول إلا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> ما أقول إلا جزاك الله خيرا


جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الأجر

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

بارك الله فيك و جعل الجنة مثواك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> بارك الله فيك و جعل الجنة مثواك


جزاك الله خيرا و أعطاك مثل ما دعوت لي به

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

408- بيت لا يمكن إنشاده في الغالب عشر مرات متوالية إلا ويغلط المنشد فيه
وقبر حرب بمكان قفر ... وليس قرب قبر حرب قبر
قيل: إن هذا البيت لا يمكن إنشاده في الغالب عشر مرات متوالية إلا ويغلط المنشد فيه لأن القرب في المخارج يحدث ثقلاً في النطق به.
المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف/الفصاحة
409- ذكاء البن الجوزي
وَقَام إِلَيْهِ رَجُل بغِيض، فَقَالَ:
يَا سيّدِي، نُرِيْد كلمَة ننقلهَا عَنْكَ، أَيُّمَا أَفْضَل أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَوْ عَلِيُّ؟
فَقَالَ: اجْلِسْ.
فَجَلَسَ، ثُمَّ قَامَ، فَأعَاد مقَالَته، فَأقعده، ثُمَّ قَامَ، فَقَالَ: اقعدْ، فَأَنْتَ أَفْضَل مِنْ كُلِّ أَحَد.
وَسَأَله آخر أَيَّام ظُهُوْر الشِّيْعَة، فَقَالَ: أَفْضَلُهُمَا مَنْ كَانَتْ بِنْتُهُ تَحْتَه.
سير أعلام النبلاء/ ابن الجوزي
قال صاحب الموضوع : و يظهر ذكاء ابن الجوزي بأنه قال للرجل أنت أفضل من كل أحد و هو يعني بأفضل الفضول
أما من بنته تحته , فهو يرجع للضمير في تحته , فإن رجع لأبي بكر فهو يعني عائشة لأنه زوجة الرسول , و إن رجع للرسول فهو يعني بنته فاطمة و هي تحت علي 
410- رجل اسمه ما ناهية
ما ناهية :
في ترجمة : محمد مولى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : كان اسمه ( ما ناهية ) وكان مجوسياً فاجراً ، فسمع بذكر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وخروجه فخرج بتجارة معه من مرو حتى قدم المدينة ، فأسلم فسماه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (( محمداً )) .. رواه الحاكم في : تاريخ نيسابور .
معجم المناهي اللفظية /489

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

411- معنى رباني
* الرباني : ?
في اللغة : الرفيع الدرجة في العلم وعلى ذلك حمل قوله تعالى:{ لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ} [المائدة: من الآية63] وقوله:{ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ}[ آل عمران: من الآية79] قال ابن عباس: حكماء فقهاء.
قال ابن الأعرابي : إذا كان الرجل عالماً عاملاً معلماً ، قيل له : هذا رباني .
وهو منسوب إلى الرب ، والألف والنون زيدتا للمبالغة في النسب كاللحياني . وقيل : إلى ربان السفينة ،
قال ابن تيمية في فتاويه :
( وهذا أصح؛ لأن الأصل عدم الزيادة في النسبة ؛ لأنهم منسوبون إلى التربية ، وهذه تختص بهم ، وأما نسبتهم إلى الرب فلا اختصاص لهم بذلك ، بل كل عبد فهو منسوب إليه ، إما نسبة عموم أو خصوص ، ولم يسم الله أولياءه المتقين : ربانيين ، ولا سمى به رسله وأنبياءه ، فإن الرباني من يرب الناس كما يرب الرباني السفينة ، ولهذا كان الربانيون يذمون تارة، ويمدحون أُخرى، ولو كانوا منسوبين إلى الرب لم يذموا قط.)اهـ
معجم المناهي اللفظية/643
412- معنى زنديق
زنديق : ?
قال الذهبي - رحمه الله تعالى - في ترجمة : سهل بن عبدالله التُّستري عنه :
( إنَّما سُمي الزنديق زنديقاً ؛ لأنه وزن دقيق الكلام بمخبول عقله ، وقياس هوى طبعه ، وترك الأثر والاقتداء بالسنن ، وتأول القرآن بالهوى ، فسبحان منْ لا تُكيِّفُهُ الأوهام ... في كلام نحو هذا ) ا هـ .
وقال أيضاً في ترجمة: سجادة ، الحسن بن حماد الحضرمي البغدادي م سنة ( 241هـ )
( قال الحسن بن الصباح ، قيل لأحمد بن حنبل : إن سجادة سُئِل عن رجل قال لامرأته : أنتِ طالق ثلاثاً إن كلَّم زنديقاً ، فكلم رجلاً يقول : القرآن مخلوق ، فقال سجادة : طلقت امراته ، فقال أحمد : ما أبعد ) ا هـ .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - في (( الفتاوى )) 7/ 471 - 472 :
( والمقصود أن الناس ينقسمون في الحقيقة إلى : (( مؤمن )) ، و (( منافق )) كافر في الباطن مع كونه مسلماً في الظاهر ، وإلى (( كافر )) باطناً وظاهراً .
ولما كثرت الأعاجم في المسلمين تكلموا بلفظ (( الزنديق )) وشاعت في لسان الفقهاء ، وتكلم الناس في الزنديق : هل تقبل توبته في الظاهر إذا عرف بالزندقة ، ودفع إلى ولي الأمر قبل توبته ؟ فمذهب مالك وأحمد في أشهر الروايتين عنه ، وطائفة من أصحاب الشافعي ، وهو أحد القولين في مذهب أبي حنيفة : أن توبته لا تقبل . والمشهور من مذهب الشافعي : قبولها . كالرواية الأُخرى عن أحمد ، وهو القول الآخر في مذهب أبي حنيفة ، ومنهم من فصّل .
والمقصود هنا : أن (( الزنديق )) في عرف هؤلاء الفقهاء : هو المنافق الذي كان على عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وهو أن يظهر الإسلام ويبطن غيره ، سواء أبطن ديناً من الأديان : كدين اليهود والنصارى أو غيرهم ، أو كان معطلاً جاحداً للصانع ، والمعاد ، والأعمال الصالحة .
ومن الناس من يقول : (( الزنديق )) هو الجاحد المعطل ، وهذا يسمى الزنديق في اصطلاح كثير من أهل الكلام والعامة ، ونقلة مقالات الناس ؛ ولكن الزنديق الذي تكلم الفقهاء في حكمه : هو الأول ؛ لأن مقصودهم هو التمييز بين الكافر وغير الكافر . والمرتد وغير المرتد . ومن أظهر ذلك أو أسرَّه وهذا الحكم يشترك فيه جميع أنواع الكفار والمرتدين ، وإن تفاوتت درجاتهم في الكفر والردة ، فإن الله أخبر بزيادة الكفر كما أخبر بزيادة الإيمان بقوله : { إِنَّمَا النَّسِيءُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي الْكُفْرِ} وتارك الصلاة وغيرها من الأركان ، أو مرتكبي الكبائر ، كما أخبر بزيادة عذاب بعض الكفار على بعض في الآخرة بقوله : { الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ زِدْنَاهُمْ عَذَاباً فَوْقَ الْعَذَابِ} .
فهذا (( أصل ينبغي )) معرفته فإنه مهم في هذا الباب . فإن كثيراً ممن تكلم في (( مسائل الإيمان والكفر )) - لتكفير أهل الأهواء - لم يلحظوا هذا الباب ، ولم يميزوا بين الحكم الظاهر والباطن ، مع أن الفرق بين هذا وهذا ثابت بالنصوص المتواترة ، والإجماع المعلوم ؛ بل هو معلوم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام . ومن تدبر هذا ؛ علم أن كثيراً من أهل الأهواء والبدع : قد يكون مؤمناً مخطئاً جاهلاً ضالاً عن بعض ما جاء به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقد يكون منافقاً زنديقاً يظهر خلاف ما يبطن ) انتهى .
معجم المناهي اللفظية/647
413- معنى الفقيه
فلهذا كان من علامات أهل العلم النافع أنهم لا يرون لأنفسهم حالا ولا مقاما ويكرهون بقلوبهم التزكية والمدح
ولا يتكبرون على أحد 
قال الحسن :
إنما الفقيه الزاهد في الدنيا الراغب في الآخرة البصير بدينه المواظب على عبادة ربه 
وفي رواية عنه قال الذي لا يحسد من فوقه ولا يسخر ممن دونه ولا يأخذ على علم علَّمَه اللَه أجراً 
فضل علم السلف على الخلف/128

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

414- أعياد المسلمين
ففي الدنيا للمؤمنين ثلاثة أعياد:
عيد يتكرر فهو يوم الجمعة وهو عيد الأسبوع وهو مترتب على إكمال الصلوات المكتوبات فإن الله عز وجل فرض على المؤمنين في كل يوم وليلة خمس صلوات وأيام الدنيا تدور على سبعة أيام فكلما دور أسبوع من أيام الدنيا واستكمل المسلمون صلواتهم فيه ,شُرع لهم في يوم استكمالهم
وهو اليوم الذي كمل فيه الخلق وفيه خلق آدم وأدخل الجنة وأخرج منها 
وفيه ينتهي أمد الدنيا فتزول وتقوم الساعة 
فالجمعة من الإجتماع على سماع الذكر والموعظة وصلاة الجمعة 
وجعل ذلك لهم عيدا ولهذا نهى عن إفراده بالصيام
وأما العيدان اللذان لا يتكرران في كل عام وإنما يأتي كل واحد منهما في العام مرة واحدة فأحدهما:
عيد الفطر من صوم رمضان وهو مترتب على إكمال صيام رمضان وهو الركن الثالث من أركان الإسلام ومبانيه فإذا استكمل المسلمون صيام شهرهم المفروض عليهم واستوجبوا من الله والمغفر والعتق من النار
فإن صيامه يوجب مغفرة ما تقدم من الذنوب وآخره عتق من النار يعتق فيه من النار من استحقها بذنوبه
فشرع الله تعالى لهم عقب إكمالهم لصيامهم عيدا يجتمعون فيه على شكر الله وذكره وتكبيره على ما هداهم له وشرع لهم في ذلك العيد الصلاة والصدقة وهو يوم الجوائز يستوفي الصائمون فيه أجر صيامهم ويرجعون من عيدهم بالمغفرة.
والعيد الثاني: عيد النحر وهو أكبر العيدين وأفضلهما وهو مترتب على إكمال الحج وهو الركن الرابع من أركان الإسلام ومبانيه 
فإذا أكمل المسلمون حجهم غفر لهم
وإنما يكمل الحج بيوم عرفة والوقوف بعرفة فإنه ركن الحج الأعظم كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الحج عرفة" 
لطائف المعرف/ وظيفة ذي الحجة
قال صاحب الموضوع: وقد ابتليت الأمة بكثرة الأعياد تقليدا للكفار, و لمعرفة حكم هذه الأعياد ينظر الكتاب القيم/ اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم/ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
415- الحكمة في الإستعجال إلى المسجد يوم الجمعة
قال ابن القيم:
الرّابِعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ أَنّهُ لَمّا كَانَ فِي الْأُسْبُوعِ ( الجمعة)كَالْعِي  ِ فِي الْعَامِ وَكَانَ الْعِيدُ مُشْتَمِلًا عَلَى صَلَاةٍ وَقُرْبَانٍ, وَكَانَ يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ يَوْمَ صَلَاةٍ جَعَلَ اللّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ التّعْجِيلَ فِيهِ إلَى الْمَسْجِدِ بَدَلًا مِنْ الْقُرْبَانِ وَقَائِمًا مَقَامَهُ فَيَجْتَمِعُ لِلرّائِحِ فِيهِ إلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الصّلَاةُ وَالْقُرْبَانُ كَمَا فِي " الصّحِيحَيْنِ " عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهَ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ أَنّهُ قَالَ مَنْ رَاحَ فِي السّاعَةِ الْأُولَى فَكَأَنّمَا قَرّبَ بَدَنَةً وَمَنْ رَاحَ فِي السّاعَةِ الثّانِيَةِ فَكَأَنّمَا قَرّبَ بَقَرَةً وَمَنْ رَاحَ فِي السّاعَةِ الثّالِثَةِ فَكَأَنّمَا قَرّبَ كَبْشًا أَقْرَن
زاد المعاد/1/283/ الريان
416-  الجمعة حج الفقراء ، وفي لفظ : المساكين " .
قال الألباني في الضعيفة / موضوع

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

417- الحكمة في مخالفة الله تعالى بين طبائع الناس
قال الجاحظ: إنما خالف الله تعالى بين طبائع الناس ليوفق بينهم في مصالحهم، 
ولولا ذلك لاختاروا كلهم الملك والسياسة والتجارة والفلاحة وفي ذلك بطلان المصالح، وذهاب المعايش،
فكل صنف من الناس مزين لهم ما هم فيه، فالحائك إذا رأى من صاحبه تقصيراً أو خلفاً قال: ويلك يا حجام
والحجام إذا رأى مثل ذلك من صاحبه قال: ويلك يا حائك،
فجعل الله تعالى الاختلاف سبباً للائتلاف، فسبحانه من مدبر قادر حكيم، ألا ترى إلى البدوي في بيت من قطعة خيش معمد بعظام الجيف كلبه معه في بيته لباسه شملة من وبر أو شعر، ودواؤه بعر الإبل وطيبه القطران وبعر الظباء، وحلى زوجته الودع، وثماره المقل، وصيده اليربوع وهو في مفازة لا يسمع فيها إلا صوت بومة، وعواء ذئب وهو قانع بذلك مفتخر به.
 المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف/129
418- حيوانات تحيض؟؟؟!!!

والذي يحيض من الحيوان الإنسان والفرس والكلب والأرنب والضبع والخفاش، ويقال أيضاً: الرعاد من السمك فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين
 المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف/606
قال صاحب الموضوع : نقلت هذه الفائدة لغرابتها , ومن عنده علم فليفدنا جزاه الله خيرا
419- زوج من عود خير من قعود
هذا المثل لبعض نساء الأعراب. قال المبرد: حدثني علي بن عبد الله عن ابن عائشة قال: كان ذو الأصبع العدواني رجلاً غيوراً وله بنات أربع، وكان لا يزوجهن غيرة، فاستمع عليهن يوماً وقد خلون يتحدثن فقالت قائلة منهن:
لتقل كل واحدة منا ما في نفسها، ولنصدق جميعاً. فقالت كبراهن:
ألا ليت زوجي من أناس ذوي غنى ... حديث شباب طيب النشر والذكر
لصوق بأكباد النساء كأنه ... خليفة حان لا يقيم على هجر
وقالت الثانية:
ألا ليته يعطي الجمال بديهة ... له جفنة تشقى بها النيب والجزر
له حكمات الدهر من غير كبرة ... تشين فلا وان ولا ضرع غمر
فقلن لها: أنت تريدين سيداً.
وقالت الثالثة:
ألا هل تراها مرة وحليلها ... أشم كنصل السيف عين المهند
عليم بأدواء النساء ورهطه ... إذا ما انتمى من أهل بيتي ومحتدي
فقلن لها: أنت تريدين ابن عم لك قد عرفته. 
وقلن للصغرى: ما تقولين؟ 
قالت: لا أقول شيئاً. 
فقلن: لا ندعك وذاك، إنك قد اطلعت على أسرارنا وتكتمين سرك.
فقالت: زوج من عود خير من قعود.
فخطبن فزوجن جميعاً. ثم أمهلهن حولا،
ثم زار الكبرى فقال لها: كيف رأيت زوجك؟ 
فقالت: خير زوج، يكرم أهله وينسى فضله.
قال: فما ما لكم؟ 
قالت: الإبل. قال: وما هي؟
قالت: نأكل لحمانها مزعاً، ونشرب ألبانها جرعاً، وتحملنا وضعفتنا معاً.
فقال: زوج كريم، ومال عميم.
ثم زار الثانية فقال: كيف رأيت زوجك؟ 
قالت: يكرم الحليلة ويقرب الوسيلة. 
قال: فما ما لكم؟ 
قالت: البقر.
قال: وما هي؟ قالت: تألف الفناء، وتملأ الإناء، وتودك السقاء، ونساء مع نساء.
فقال: رضيت فحظيت. 
ثم زار الثالثة فقال: كيف رأيت زوجك؟
فقالت: لا سمح بذر ولا بخيل حكر. 
قال: فما ما لكم؟
قالت: المعزى.
قال: وما هي؟
قالت: لو كنا نولدها فطما ونسلخها أدماً لم نبغ بها نعماً.
فقال: جذو مغنية.
ثم زار الرابعة فقال: كيف رأيت زوجك؟ 
قالت: شر زوج، يكرم نفسه، ويهين عرسه. 
قال: فما ما لكم؟ 
قالت: شر مال، الضأن.
قال: وما هي؟
قالت: جوف لا يشبعن، وهيم لا ينفعن، وصم لا يسمعن، وأمر مغويتهن يتبعن.
فقال: أشبه أمره بعض بزه.
قال علي ابن عبد الله: قلت لابن عائشة ما قولها وأمر مغويتهن يتبعن؟
قال: أما تراهن يمررن فتسقط الواحدة منهن في ماء أو وحل أو غير ذلك فيتبعنها عليه.
وقوله: جذو مغنية جمع جذوة وهي القطعة.
مجمع الأمثال/زوج من عود خير من قعود

ملاحظة مهمة : الخط الذي أكتب به هو
Decotype  naskh    
فلرؤية جيدة المرجو تحميل هذا الخط

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

420- كل الطوائف تحرم اللواط 
 وأبلغ من ذلك: يحكون في بلادهم عن مالك حل اللواط, ويذكر ذلك لمن هو من أعيان مذهبه, فيقول القرآن دل على تحريمه ,ولا يمكنهم أن يكذبوا الناقل ويقولوا هذا حرام بالإجماع ,مع أن العالم يعلم أن هذا حرام بإجماع المسلمين واليهود والنصارى والمجوس والصابئين وأكثر المشركين لم يستحله إلا قوم لوط وبعض الزنادقة من بقية الطوائف......
الإستقامة/1/61/رشاد سالم
قال صاحب الموضوع: و قد ابتلينا في المغرب بجمعية تسمى ( كيف , كيف) تدافع عن اللواطيين و تبيح زواج الرجل بالرجل, فنسأل الله ألا ينزل علينا حجارة من السماء
421- بحث في اللواط, و لماذا تقل التسمية باسم لوط؟

قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد:
يحْمِلُ لفْظُ : (( لَوَطَ )) في لسان العرب ، معنى : الحب ، والإلصاق ، والإلزاق . لكن لا يُعرف أن مصدره : (( اللواط )) هو بمعنى اكتفاء الرجال بالرجال في الأدبار . إلا أن المعنى لُغة لا يأبي دخوله في مشموله ، ومن ثم إطلاقه عليه ؛ لتوفر معانيه في هذه : (( الفِعْلة )) من جهة قوة الباعث : الحب والشهوة للذكران ، انظر إلى قول الله - تعالى - عن قوم لوط في تقريعه ولومه لهم - : {إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ} [ لأعراف:81] ، فقوله : (( شهوة )) فيه معنى الحب الذي هو من معاني (( لَوَطَ )) ؛ ولهذا صار : (( لُوْط )) اسم علم من لاط بالقلب ، أي : لصق حبه بالقلب .
هذا من جهة قوة الباعث على الفعل : (( الحب )) وكذا من جهة : (( الفعل )) الذي فيه إلصاق ، وإلزاق ، كما تقول العرب : لاط فُلان حوضه ، أي : (( طيَّنَّة )) .
وفي الصحيحين ، من حديث أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - مرفوعاً : (( .... ولتقُوْمنَّ الساعة وهو يُليط حوضه فلا يُسقى فيه )) .
فتأيَّد هذا الاشتقاق لغة ، ولم يمتنع هذا الإطلاق (( اللواط )) على هذه الفِعلة الشنعاء ، (( واللوطي )) على فاعلها . وقد أجمع على إطلاقها العلماء من غير خلاف يُعرف . فالفقهاء يعْقِدون أحكام اللواط ، واللوطية ، في مصنفاتهم الفقهية ، والمفسرون في كتب التفسير ، والمحدثون في شرح السنة ، واللغويون في كتب اللغة .
وفي الرجل يأتي المرأة في دبرها ، أطلق عليه : (( اللوطية الصغرى )) فعن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - مرفوعاً ، وموقوفاً : (( هي اللوطية الصغرى )) أخرجه أحمد ، وعبدالرزاق ، والبزار ، والنسائي في : عشرة النساء ، والطبراني في : (( الأوسط )) والبيهقي في : (( السنن الكبرى )) و (( جامع شعب الإيمان )) .
وكلمة الحفاظ على إعلاله مرفوعاً ، وأنه عن ابن عمر من قوله . إذا كانت مدابرة الرجل للمرأة تُسمى في لسان الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - : (( لوطية صغري )) فلازم هذا أنهم كانوا يطلقون على هذه : (( الفاحشة )) اسم (( اللواط )) أو : (( اللوطية الكبرى )) . وانظر الآثار عنهم - رضي الله عنهم - وعن التابعين في : (( روضة المحبين : 362 - 372 )) .
وقد سمى الله - سبحانه - هذه الفِعْلة : (( فاحشة )) في قوله تعالى : {أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ} [ لأعراف: من الآية80] .
كما سمى : (( الزنا )) : (( فاحشة )) فقال - سبحانه : {وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَى إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلاً} [ الاسراء:32] .
وسماه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (( عمل قوم لوط )) في أحاديث منها حديث ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : (( من وجدتموه يعمل قوم لوط فاقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به )) رواه أحمد ، وأبو داود ، والترمذي ، وابن ماجه .
وقد اختلفت تراجم المحدثين فالترمذي - مثلاً - قال : (( باب ما جاء في حد اللوطي )) .
وأبو داود ، وابن ماجه ، قالا : (( باب فيمن عمِل عَمَلَ قوم لوط )) .
النسبة إلي المتضايفين على سبيل النحت ، مثل : عبدشمس : عبشمي . والنسبة إلى المضاف إليه على الأغلب مثل : عبدالقيس : قيسي . ومثل : (( بني إسرائيل )) يُقال : إسرائيلي . وفي عصرنا يقال : (( العزيزية )) نسبة إلى : عبدالعزيز . و (( الرحمانية )) نسبة إلى : (( عبدالرحمن )) لكن في تسويغ ذلك بالنسبة إلى أسماء الله تعالى نظر ؛ لأن من الإلحاد في أسماء الله تعالى تسمية مشركي العرب أصنامهم على سبيل الإلحاد في أسماء الله تعالى مثل : (( اللات )) من (( الإله )) و (( العزى )) من (( العزيز )) .. ومنه هنا : عمل قوم لوطٍ : لوطي . ويراد به النسبة إلى نهيه ، لا إلى لوط عليه السلام .
ومحال أن يخطر ببال أحد خاطر سوء في حق نبي الله لوط - عليه السلام - أو في حق نبي الله يعقوب - عليه السلام - .
ولهذا فلا تلتفت إلى ما قاله بعض من كتب في : قصص الأنبياء - عليهم السلام - من أهل عصرنا ، فأنكر ، فأنكر هذه اللفظة : (( اللواط )) وبنى إنكاره على غلط وقع فيه بيان الحقيقة اللغوية لمعنى (( لاط )) وأن مبناها على (( الإصلاح )) فإن الحال كما تقدم من أن مبناها على : الحب والإلزاق ، والإلصاق ، وقد يكون هذا إصلاحاً وقد يكون إفساداً ، حسب كل فعل وباعثه والله أعلم .
وبعد تقييد ما تقدم تبين لي بعد استشارة واستخارة ، أن جميع ما قيدته من استدلال استظهرته لا يخلو من حمية للعلماء الذين تتابعوا على ذلك ، والحمية لنبي الله لوط - عليه السلام - وهو معصوم ، أولى وأحرى ، والله - سبحانه وتعالى - يقول : {هَلْ جَزَاءُ الْأِحْسَانِ إِلَّا الْأِحْسَانُ} [ الرحمن:60] فكيف ننسب هذه الفعلة الشنعاء : (( الفاحشة )) إلى نبي الله : لوط - عيه السلام - ولو باعتباره ناهياً ، ولو كان لا يخطر ببال مسلم أدني إساءة إلى لوط - عليه السلام - ؟
ولعل من آثار هذه النسبة أنّك لا تجد في الأعلام من اسمه لوط إلا على ندرة . فهذا - مثلاً - (( سير أعلام النبلاء )) ليس فيه من اسمه لوط ، سوى واحد : أبو مخنف لوط بن يحيى .
هذا جميعه أقوله بحثاً ، لا قطعاً ، فليحرره من كان لديه فضل علم زائد على ما ذكر ؛ ليتضح الحق بدليله . والله المستعان .
معجم المناهي اللفظية/480/ حرف اللام
423- اتفق الصحابة على قتل اللوطي لكن اختلفوا في صفة قتله

وثبت عنه أنه قال لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط ,لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط ,لعن الله من عمل عمل قوم لوط ولم تجىء عنه لعنة الزانى ثلاث مرات في حديث واحد 
وقد لعن جماعة من أهل الكبائر فلم يتجاوز بهم في اللعن مرة واحدة وكرر لعن اللوطية فاكده ثلاث مرات
وأطبق أصحاب رسول الله على قتله لم يختلف منهم فيه رجلان وإنما اختلفت أقوالهم في صفة قتله فظن بعض الناس ذلك اختلاف منهم فى قتله فحكاها مسألة نزاع بين الصحابه
الداء و الدواء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

427- بعض أنواع  التمائم
و ( التمائم ) جمع تميمة ، و أصلها خرزات تعلقها العرب على رأس الولد لدفع العين ، ثم توسعوا فيها فسموا بها كل عوذة 
قلت : و من ذلك تعليق بعضهم نعل الفرس على باب الدار ، أو في صدر المكان !
و تعليق بعض السائقين نعلا في مقدمة السيارة أو مؤخرتها ، أو الخرز الأزرق على مرآة السيارة التي تكون أمام السائق من الداخل ، كل ذلك من أجل العين زعموا .
و هل يدخل في ( التمائم ) الحجب التي يعلقها بعض الناس على أولادهم أو على أنفسهم إذا كانت من القرآن أو الأدعية الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
للسلف في ذلك قولان ، أرجحهما عندي المنع كما بينته فيما علقته على " الكلم الطيب " لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ( رقم التعليق 34 ) طبع المكتب الإسلامي .
السلسلة الصحيحة/ الالباني/650/2/ المعارف/ الرياض
428- معنى حبس الشمس لنبي الله يوشع

( احبسها على شيئا ) هو منصوب نصب المصدر ، أي قدر ما تقتضي حاجتنا من فتح البلد . قال عياض ، اختلف في حبس الشمس هنا ، فقيل : ردت على أدراجها ،
و قيل : وقفت ، 
و قيل : بطئت حركتها . و كل ذلك محتمل ، و الثالث أرجح عند ابن بطال و غيره .
قلت : و أيها كان الأرجح ، فالمتبادر من الحبس أن الغرض منه أن يتمكن النبي يوشع و قومه من صلاة العصر قبل غروب الشمس ، و ليس هذا هو المراد ، بل الغرض ، أن يتمكن من الفتح قبل الليل ، لأن الفتح كان يوم الجمعة ، فإذا دخل الليل دخل يوم السبت الذي حرم الله عليهم العمل ، و هذا إذا صح ما ذكره ابن كثير عن أهل الكتاب :
" و ذكروا أنه انتهى من محاصرته لها يوم الجمعة بعد العصر ، فلما غربت الشمس أو كادت تغرب ، و يدخل عليهم السبت الذي جعل عليهم و شرع لهم ذلك الزمان .......السلسلة الصحيحة/ الالباني/398/1/ المعارف/ الرياض
429- هل حبست الشمس لأحد غير يوشع عليه السامل
قال الألباني:
و فيه أن الشمس لم تحبس لأحد إلا ليوشع عليه السلام ، ففيه إشارة إلى ضعف ما يروى أنه وقع ذلك لغيره ،
و من تمام الفائدة أن أسوق ما وقفنا عليه من ذلك :
1 - ما ذكره ابن إسحاق في " المبتدأ " من طريق يحيى بن عروة بن الزبير عن أبيه أن الشمس حبست لموسى عليه السلام لما حمل تابوت يوسف صلى الله عليه وسلم .
قلت : و هذا موقوف ، و الظاهر أنه من الإسرائيليات . و قصة نقل موسى لعظام يوسف عليهما السلام من قبره في مصر في " المستدرك " ( 2 / 571 - 572 ) بسند صحيح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم و ليس فيها ذكر لحبس الشمس .
2 - أنها حبست لداود عليه السلام .
أخرجه الخطيب في " ذم النجوم " له من طريق أبي حذيفة ، و ابن إسحاق في
" المبتدأ " بإسناد له عن علي موقوفا مطولا .
قال الحافظ :
و إسناده ضعيف جدا ، و حديث أبي هريرة المشار إليه عند أحمد أولى ، فإن رجال إسناده محتج بهم في الصحيح ، فالمعتمد أنها لم تحبس إلا ليوشع " .
3 - أنها حبست لسليمان بن داود عليهما السلام ، في قصة عرضه للخيل ، و قوله الذي حكاه الله عنه في القرآن : " ردوها علي " .
رواه الثعلبي ثم البغوي عن ابن عباس . قال الحافظ :
" و هذا لا يثبت عن ابن عباس و لا عن غيره ، و الثابت عن جمهور أهل العلم بالتفسير من الصحابة و من بعدهم أن الضمير المؤنث في قوله : ( ردوها علي ) للخيل . و الله أعلم " .
4 - ما حكاه عياض أن الشمس ردت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الخندق لما شغلوا عن صلاة العصر حتى غربت الشمس ، فردها الله عليه حتى صلى العصر .
قال الحافظ :
" كذا قال ! و عزاه للطحاوي ، و الذي رأيته في " مشكل الآثار " للطحاوي ما قدمت ذكره من حديث أسماء " .
قلت : و يأتي حديث أسماء قريبا إن شاء الله تعالى . و قصة انشغاله صلى الله
عليه وسلم عن صلاة العصر في " الصحيحين " و غيرهما و ليس فيها ذكر لرد الشمس
عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، انظر " نصب الراية " ( 2 / 164 ) .
5 - و من هذا القبيل ما ذكره يونس بن بكير في زياداته في " مغازي ابن إسحاق "
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أخبر قريشا صبيحة الإسراء أنه رأى العير التي لهم و أنها تقدم مع شروق الشمس ، فدعا الله فحبست الشمس حتى دخلت العير .
قلت : و هذا معضل ، و أما الحافظ فقال :
" و هذا منقطع ، لكن وقع في " الأوسط " للطبراني من حديث جابر أن النبي أنّ النبي أمر الشمس فتأخّرت ساعة من نهار، وإسناده حسن.
قلت  : وفي النفس من تحسينه شيء، وإن كان سبقه إليه شيخه الهيثمي في المجمع، ولعلّ الحافظ نقله عنه والله أعلم، ولئن صحّ هذا فلا يعارض حديث يوشع (عليه السلام) لإمكان الجميع بينهما، قال الحافظ: ووجه الجمع أن الحصر محمول على ما مضى للأنبياء قبل نبيّنا(صلى الله عليه وآله) فلم تحبس الشمس إلّا ليوشع، وليس فيه نفي أنها تحبس بعد ذلك لنبيّنا (صلى الله عليه وآله) .
وبعد كتابة ما تقدّم وقفت والحمد لله على إسناد الحديث، فتبيّن أنّه ليس بحسن، بل هو ضعيف أو موضوع، ولذلك أودعته في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة رقم 976السلسلة الصحيحة/ الالباني/399/1/ المعارف/ الرياض

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

430- هل كان سعد بن معاذ أحد المقبورين في قصة الجريدتين؟
قال ابن حجر في الفتح/من الكبائر ألا يستتر من بوله:
لَمْ يُعْرَف اِسْم الْمَقْبُورَيْن  ِ وَلَا أَحَدهمَا ، وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ عَلَى عَمْد مِنْ الرُّوَاة لِقَصْدِ السَّتْر عَلَيْهِمَا ، وَهُوَ عَمَل مُسْتَحْسَن . وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ لَا يُبَالَغ فِي الْفَحْص عَنْ تَسْمِيَة مَنْ وَقَعَ فِي حَقّه مَا يُذَمّ بِهِ . وَمَا حَكَاهُ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي التَّذْكِرَة وَضَعَّفَهُ عَنْ بَعْضهمْ أَنَّ أَحَدهمَا سَعْد بْن مُعَاذ فَهُوَ قَوْل بَاطِل لَا يَنْبَغِي ذِكْره إِلَّا مَقْرُونًا بِبَيَانِهِ . وَمِمَّا يَدُلّ عَلَى بُطْلَان الْحِكَايَة الْمَذْكُورَة أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَضَرَ دَفْن سَعْد بْن مُعَاذ كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الْحَدِيث الصَّحِيح ، وَأَمَّا قِصَّة الْمَقْبُورَيْن  ِ فَفِي حَدِيث أَبِي أُمَامَةَ عِنْد أَحْمَد أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُمْ " مَنْ دَفَنْتُمْ الْيَوْم هَاهُنَا ؟ " فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْضُرهُمَا ، وَإِنَّمَا ذَكَرْت هَذَا ذَبًّا عَنْ هَذَا السَّيِّد الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " سَيِّدًا " وَقَالَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ " قُومُوا إِلَى سَيِّدكُمْ " وَقَالَ " إِنَّ حُكْمه قَدْ وَافَقَ حُكْم اللَّه " وَقَالَ " إِنَّ عَرْش الرَّحْمَن اِهْتَزَّ لِمَوْتِهِ " إِلَى غَيْر ذَلِكَ مِنْ مَنَاقِبه الْجَلِيلَة ، خَشْيَة أَنْ يَغْتَرّ نَاقِص الْعِلْم بِمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فَيَعْتَقِدَ صِحَّة ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ بَاطِل.........فتح الباري/ من الكبائر ألا يستتر من بوله
431- هل ضمة القبر لسعد من عذاب القبر؟
فَقَالَ: (تَضَايَقَ عَلَى صَاحِبِكُمُ القَبْرُ، وَضُمَّ ضَمَّةً لَوْ نَجَا مِنْهَا أَحَدٌ لَنَجَا هُوَ، ثُمَّ فَرَّجَ اللهُ عَنْهُ)
قُلْتُ: هَذِهِ الضَّمَّةُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ عَذَابِ القَبْرِ فِي شَيْءٍ، بَلْ هُوَ أَمْرٌ يَجِدُهُ المُؤْمِنُ، كَمَا يَجِدُ أَلَمَ فَقْدِ وَلَدِهِ وَحَمِيْمِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا، وَكَمَا يَجِدُ مِنْ أَلَمِ مَرَضِهِ، وَأَلَمِ خُرُوْجِ نَفْسِهِ، وَأَلَمِ سُؤَالِهِ فِي قَبْرِهِ وَامْتِحَانِهِ، وَأَلَمِ تَأَثُّرِهِ بِبُكَاءِ أَهْلِهِ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَلَمِ قِيَامِهِ مِنْ قَبْرِهِ، وَأَلَمِ المَوْقِفِ وَهَوْلِهِ، وَأَلَمِ الوُرُوْدِ عَلَى النَّارِ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ، فَهَذِهِ الأَرَاجِيْفُ كُلُّهَا قَدْ تَنَالُ العَبْدَ، وَمَا هِيَ مِنْ عَذَابِ القَبْرِ، وَلاَ مِنْ عَذَابِ جَهَنَّم قَطُّ، وَلَكِنَّ العَبْدَ التَّقِيَّ يَرْفُقُ اللهُ بِهِ فِي بَعْضِ ذَلِكَ أَوْ كُلِّهِ، وَلاَ رَاحَةَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ دُوْنَ لِقَاءِ رَبِّهِ.
قَالَ اللهُ -تَعَالَى-: {وَأَنْذِرْهُم يَوْمَ الحَسْرَةِ}، وَقَالَ: {وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الآزِفَةِ، إِذِ القُلُوْبُ لَدَى الحَنَاجِرِ}.
فَنَسْأَلُ اللهَ -تَعَالَى- العَفْوَ وَاللُّطْفَ الخَفِيَّ، وَمَعَ هَذِهِ الهَزَّاتِ، فَسَعْدٌ مِمَّنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الجَنَّةِ، وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ أَرْفَعِ الشُّهَدَاءِ -رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ-.
كَأَنَّكَ يَا هَذَا تَظُنُّ أَنَّ الفَائِزَ لاَ يَنَالُهُ هَوْلٌ فِي الدَّارَيْنِ، وَلاَ رَوْعٌ، وَلاَ أَلَمٌ، وَلاَ خَوْفٌ، سَلْ رَبَّكَ العَافِيَةَ، وَأَنْ يَحْشُرَنَا فِي زُمْرَةِ سَعْدٍ.
سير أعلام النبلاء/ سعد بن معاذ432- المسيح/ المسيخ
المَسِيخُ :
قال ابن العربي - رحمه الله تعالى - في : (( كتاب القبس : 3/ 1106 - 1107 : ( تنبيه على وهم وتعليم على جهل : رواه بعضهم (( المسيخُ )) بخاءٍ معجمةٍ على معنى فعيل بمعنى مفعول من المسخ وهو تغير الخلقةِ المعتادة ، وكأنه بجهله كره أن يشترك مع عيسى ابن مريم في الاسم والصفةِ ، فأراد تغييره وليس يلزم من الاشتراك في الحالات الاشتراك في الدرجات ، وقد بيَّنا ذلك في شرحِ الحديث ، بل أغرب من ذلك أنه لا يضر الاشتراك في المحاسِن والهيئات . وقد جاء آخر بجهالةٍ أعظم من الأولِ فقال : إنه مسيِخٌ بتشديد السينِ والخاء المعجمة ، فجاء لا فقه ولا لغة كما قيل في الأمثالِ (( لا عقل ولا قرآن )) ؛ لأن فعيل من أبنية أسماء الفاعلين ومسيح من معاني المفعولين ، وهما ضدان ، والله أعلم . فأما صفة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأرجأناها لعظمها ، وتركناها لمن يطلبها في شرحِ الحديث ، فإنها موعبة فيه ولم يستوعبه أحد كاستيعاب هند بن أبي هالة ، وهو جزءٌ مجموع ، فلينظر هنالك أيضاً ) انتهى .
معجم المناهي اللفظية/ المسيخ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أهلاً بفوائد  الشيخ أبي عبد البر الجميلة

----------


## هدير

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاكم الله خير


جزاك الله خيرا
****
433- سبب دراسة الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله لحديث( أنت حسانة المزنية )
هذا و لقد كان الباعث على تحرير القول في هذا الحديث خاصة أن الله تبارك و تعالى رزقني بعد ظهر الثلاثاء في عشرين ربيع الآخر سنة 1385 طفلة جميلة ، فلما عزمت على أن أختار لها اسما من أسماء الصحابيات الكريمات ، و قع بصري على هذا الاسم " حسانة " ، فمال إليه قلبي ، لتحقيق الاقتداء به ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في تسميته " جثامة " به ، و لكن لم أبادر إلى ذلك حتى درست إسناد الحديث على نحو ما سبق ، و تحققت من صحته . و الحمد لله على توفيقه ، و أسأله تعالى أن يجعلها من المؤمنات الصالحات ، و العابدات العالمات ، السعيدات فى الدنيا و الآخرة
السلسلة الصحيحة/1/462
434- في من آخر اسمه ( ويه)
ويه : ?
فيه آثار وأبحاث منها :
1. عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - : (( ويه : اسم شيطان )) رواه النوقاني في : (( معاشرة الأهلين )) .
2. وعن سعيد بن المسيب ، أنه كره كل شيء يكون آخره : ويه .
3. طريقة المحدثين في النطق به : ذكر السيوطي في (( بغية الوعاة )) أن اصطلاح المحدثين في مثل : راهويه ونفطويه ، ضم ما قبل الواو ، وإسكان الواو ، وفتح الياء ، وإنما عدلوا إلى ذلك للحديث المذكور : (( ويه اسم شيطان )) . ولا يفهم من هذا الصنيع صحة رفع ذلك إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما فهمه العجلوني في (( كشف الخفاء )) لكن هذا العدول إنما كان للهرب من أمر شاع بين الناس . انتهى بواسطة ( تمييز الطيب من الخبيث ) .
وذكره من قبل الصفدي في ترجمة (( نفطويه )) وفيه تفصيل .
4. فيمن ختم اسمه بـ : ويه : في آخر (( بغية الوعاة ))) عقد السيوطي فصلاً بعنوان : فصل فيمن آخر اسمه : ويه ، قال :
( والداعي إلى هذا الفصل أن الإمام أبا حيان ، قال في باب العلم من شرح الألفية : النحاة الذين آخره اسمهم (( ويه )) ستة لا سابع لهم ) فذكرهم ، ثم استدرك عليه آخرين .
وذكرهم الداودي في (( طبقات المفسرين )) ,
وفي مقدمة كتاب (( سيبويه وشروحه )) ذكر معجماً فيمن آخره اسمه : ويه .
فائدة : في ترجمة نفطويه من (( بغية الوعاة )) أن السيوطي كان يلقب بابن الكتب ، إذ طلب أبوه إلى أُمه أن تأتيه بكتاب من المكتبة ، فأجاءها المخاض فيها فولدته بين الكتب ، فلذلك لقب به . وهذه اللطيفة في كتاب (( من أخلاق العلماء )) لمحمد سليمان ، نقلاً عن (( النور السافر )) . والله أعلم .معجم المناهي/568
435- اسقاط لفظ ( ابن)
محمد أحمد :?
ونحو ذلك مما يُراد بالأول اسم الشخص (( الابن )) وبالثاني اسم أبيه . أي إسقاط لفظه (( ابن )) بين أعلام الذوات من الآدميين .
الجاري في لسان العرب ، وتأيد بلسان الشريعة المشرفة إثبات لفظة ( ابن ) في جر النسب ، لفظاً ورقماً ، ولا يعرف في صدر الإسلام ، ولا في شيء من دواوين الإسلام ، وكتب التراجم وسير الأعلام حذفها البتة ، وإنما هذا من مولدات الأعاجم ، ومن ورائهم الغرب الأثيم ، وكانت جزيرة العرب من هذا في عافية حتى غشاها ما غشَّى من تلكم الأخلاط ، وما جلبته معها من أنواع العجمة ، والبدع ، وضروب الردى ، فكان من عبثهم في الأسماء إسقاط لفظة ( ابن ) وما كنت أظن أن هذا سيحل في الديار النجدية ، فلله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد .
ومن لطيف ما يورد أنني لما بُليت بشيء من أمر القضاء في المدينة النبوية على صاحبها الصلاة والسلام وذلك من عام 1388 هـ ، حتى عام 1400 هـ ما كنت أرضى أن يدون في الضبوط ولا في السجلات أي علم إلا مثبتاً فيه لفظة (( ابن )) فواقفني واحد من الخصوم فقلت له : انسب لي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : هو محمد بن عبدالله . فقلت له : لماذا لم تقل محمد عبدالله ؟ وهل سمعت في الدنيا من يقول ذلك ؟ والسعادة لمن اقتدى به ، وقفى أثره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . فشكر لي ذلك .
وهذا من حيث الجانب الشرعي ، وأما من حيث قوام الإعراب فإنَّك إذا قلت في شخص اسمه : أحمد ، واسم أبيه محمد ، واسم جده حسن ، فقلت : ( أحمد محمد حسن ) وأدخلت شيئاً من العوامل فلا يستقيم نطقه ولا إعرابه ؛ لعجمة الصيغة ، وقد وقعت بحوث طويلة الذيل في : مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بمصر . ولم يأت أحمد منهم بطائل سوى ما بحثه العلامة الأفيق الشيخ / عبدالرحمن تاج - رحمه الله تعالى - من أن هذه صياغة غير عربية فلا يتأتى إعرابها ، إذ الإعراب للتراكيب سليمة البنية ، فلْيُقلْ : ( أحمد بن محمد بن حسن ) فلندع تسويغ العجمة ، ولنبتعد عن التشبه بالأعاجم ، فذلك مما نهينا عنه ، والمشابهة في الظاهر تدل على ميل في الباطن { كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ } [ البقرة: من الآية118] .
وفي : ( ايضاح والتبيين لما وقع فيه الأكثرون من مشابهة المشركين ) للشيخ حمود بن عبدالله التويجري بحث مطول مهم في هذا فلينظر ، والله أعلم .معجم المناهي/496

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

- 436هل تثبت عن ابن مسعود انكار المعوذتين ؟؟
....ومن المشكل على هذا الأصل ما ذكره الإمام فخر الدين قال: نقل في بعض الكتب القديمة أن ابن مسعود كان ينكر كون سورة الفاتحة والمعوذتين من القرآن وهو في غاية الصعوبة لأنا إن قلنا: إن النقل المتواتر كان حاصلا في عصر الصحابة بكون ذلك من القرآن فإنكاره يوجب الكفر وإن قلنا: لم يكن حاصلا في ذلك الزمان فيلزم أن القرآن ليس بمتواتر في الأصل.
قال: وإلا غلب على الظن أن نقل هذا المذهب عن ابن مسعود نقل باطل وبه يحصل الخلاص عن هذه العقدة. 
وكذا قال القاضي أبو بكر: لم يصح عنه أنها ليست من القرآن ولا حفظ عنه. إنما حكها وأسقطها من مصحفه إنكارا لكتابتها لا جحدا لكونها قرآنا لأنه كانت السنة عنده ألا يكتب في المصحف إلا ما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإثباته فيه ولم يجده كتب ذلك ولا سمعه أمر به.
وقال النووي في شرح المهذب: أجمع المسلمون على أن المعوذتين والفاتحة من القرآن وأن من جحد منها شيئا كفر وما نقل عن ابن مسعود باطل ليس بصحيح.
وقال ابن حزم في المحلى: هذا كذب على ابن مسعود وموضوع وإنما صح عنه قراءة عاصم عن زر عنه وفيها المعوذتان والفاتحة.
وقال ابن حجر في شرح البخاري: قد صح عن ابن مسعود إنكار ذلك فأخرج أحمد وابن حبان عنه أنه كان لا يكتب المعوذتين في مصحفه.
وأخرج عبد الله بن أحمد في زيادات المسند والطبراني وابن مردويه من طريق الأعمش عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد النخعي، قال: كان عبد الله بن مسعود يحك المعوذتين من مصاحفه ويقول: إنهما ليستا من كتاب الله.
وأخرج البزار والطبراني من وجه آخر عنه أنه كان يحك المعوذتين من المصحف ويقول: إنما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتعوذ بهما وكان لا يقرأ بهما أسانيده صحيحة.
قال البزار: لم يتابع ابن مسعود على ذلك أحد من الصحابة وقد صح أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ بهما في الصلاة.
قال ابن حجر: فقول من قال إنه كذب عليه مردود والطعن في الروايات الصحيحة بغير مستند لا يقبل بل الروايات صحيحة والتأويل محتمل.
قال: وقد أوله القاضي وغيره على إنكار الكتابة كما سبق.
قال: وهو تأويل حسن إلا أن الرواية الصريحة التي ذكرتها تدفع ذلك حيث جاء فيها: "ويقول: إنهما ليستا من كتاب الله " 
قال: ويمكن حمل لفظ " كتاب الله " على المصحف فيتم التأويل المذكور. 
قال: لكن من تأمل سياق الطرق المذكورة استبعد هذا الجمع.
قال: وقد أجاب ابن الصباغ بأنه لم يستقر عنده القطع بذلك ثم حصل الاتفاق بعد ذلك وحاصله أنهما كانتا متواترتين في عصره لكنهما لم يتواترا عنده انتهى.
وقال ابن قتيبة في مشكل القرآن: ظن ابن مسعود أن المعوذتين ليستا من القرآن لأنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوذ بهما الحسن والحسين فأقام على ظنه ولا يقول: إنه أصاب في ذلك وأخطأ المهاجرون والأنصار .
قال: وأما إسقاطه الفاتحة من مصحفه فليس لظنه أنها ليست من القرآن معاذ الله ! ولكنه ذهب إلى أن القرآن إنما كتب وجمع بين اللوحين مخافة الشك والنسيان والزيادة والنقصان ورأى أن ذلك مأمون في سورة الحمد لقصرها ووجوب تعلمها على كل واحد.
قلت وإسقاطه الفاتحة من مصحفه أخرجه أبو عبيد بسند صحيح كما تقدم في أوائل النوع التاسع عشر.
الإتقان/ السيوطي
- 437 فوائد معرفة عدد الآي
فائدة
يترتب على معرفة الآي وعدها وفواصلها أحكام فقهية:
منها: اعتبارها فيمن جهل الفاتحة فإنه يجب عليه بدلها سبع آيات.
ومنها: اعتبارها في الخطبة فإنه يجب فيها قراءة آية كاملة ولا يكفي شطرها إن لم تكن طويلة وكذا الطويلة على ما أطلقه الجمهور وها هنا بحث وهو أن ما اختلف في كونه آخر آية هل تكفي القراءة به في الخطبة ؟ محل نظر ولم أر من ذكره.
ومنها: اعتبارها في السورة التي تقرأ في الصلاة أو ما يقوم مقامها ففي الصحيح أنه كان يقرأ في الصبح بالستين إلى المائة.
ومنها: اعتبارها في قراءة قيام الليل ففي أحاديث: "من قرأ بعشر آيات لم يكتب من الغافلين " ،و " من قرأ بخمسين آية في ليلة كتب من الحافظين " ، و "من قرأ بمائة آية كتب من القانتين " ، و " من قرأ بمائتي آية كتب من الفائزين " ، " ومن قرأ بثلاثمائة آية كتب له قنطار من الأجر " ، و " من قرأ بخمسمائة وسبعمائة وألف آية..." أخرجها الدارمي في مسنده مفرقة.
ومنها: اعتبارها في الوقف عليها كما سيأتي.
وقال الهذلي في كامله: أعلم أن قوما جهلوا العدد وما فيه من الفوائد،حتى قال الزعفراني: العدد ليس بعلم وإنما اشتغل به بعضهم ليروج به سوقه. قال: وليس كذلك ففيه من الفوائد معرفة الوقف ولأن الإجماع انعقد على أن الصلاة لا تصح بنصف آية وقال جمع من العلماء: تجزئ بآية وآخرون بثلاثة آيات وآخرون لا بد من سبع والإعجاز لا يقع بدون آية فللعدد فائدة عظيمة في ذلك. انتهى.
الإتقان/ السيوطي/215
- 438 هل المصاحف العثمانية مشتملة على جميع الأحرف السبعة ؟
اختلف: هل المصاحف العثمانية مشتملة على جميع الأحرف السبعة ؟ فذهب جماعات من الفقهاء والقراء والمتكلمين إلى ذلك وبنوا عليه أنه لا يجوز على الأمة أن تهمل نقل شيء منها وقد أجمع الصحابة على نقل المصاحف العثمانية من الصحف التي كتبها أبو بكر وأجمعوا على ترك ما سوى ذلك.
وذهب جماهير العلماء من السلف والخلف وأئمة المسلمين إلى أنها مشتملة على ما يحتمل رسمها من الأحرف السبعة فقط جامعة للعرضة الأخيرة التي عرضها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على جبريل متضمنة لها لم تترك حرفا منها.
قال ابن الجزري: وهذا هو الذي يظهر صوابه.
ويجاب عن الأول بما ذكره ابن جرير أن القراءة على الأحرف السبعة لم تكن واجبة على الأمة وإنما كان جائزا لهم ومرخصا لهم فيه فلما رأى الصحابة أن الأمة تفترق وتختلف إذا لم يجتمعوا على حرف واحد اجتمعوا على ذلك اجتماعا شائعا وهم معصومون من الضلالة ولم يكن في ذلك ترك واجب ولا فعل حرام ولا شك أن القرآن نسخ منه في العرضة الأخيرة وغير فاتفق الصحابة على أن كتبوا ما تحققوا أنه قرآن مستقر في العرضة الأخيرة وتركوا ما سوى ذلك.
أخرج ابن أشته في المصاحف وابن أبي شيبة في فضائله من طريق ابن سيرين عن عبيدة السلماني قال: القراءة التي عرضت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في العام الذي قبض فيه هي القراءة التي يقرؤها الناس اليوم.
وأخرج ابن أشته عن ابن سيرين قال: كان جبريل يعارض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كل سنة في شهر رمضان مرة، فلما كان العام الذي قبض فيه عارضه مرتين فيرون أن تكون قراءتنا هذه على العرضة الأخيرة.
وقال البغوي في شرح السنة: يقال إن زيد بن ثابت شهد العرضة الأخيرة التي بين فيها ما نسخ وما بقي وكتبها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقرأها عليه وكان يقرئ الناس بها حتى مات ولذلك اعتمده أبو بكر وعمر في جمعه وولاه عثمان كتب المصاحف.
الإتقان / السيوطي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

439-أسباب الشرك
والأصنام التى  يعبدوها  المشركون كانت صورا وتماثيل للكواكب, وكانوا يتخذون لها هياكل وهي بيوت العبادات, لكل كوكب منها هيكل فيه أصنام تناسبه ,فكانت عبادتهم للأصنام وتعظيمهم لها تعظيما منهم للكواكب التى وضعوا الأصنام عليها وعبادة لها ,وهذا أقوى السببين في الشرك الواقع في العالم وهو الشرك بالنجوم وتعظيمها واعتقاد أنها أحياء ناطقة ,ولها روحانيات تتنزل على عابديها ومخاطبيها فصوروا لها الصور الأرضية ثم جعلوا عبادتها وتعظيمها ذريعة إلى عبادة تلك الكواكب واستنزال روحانياتها 
وكانت الشياطين تتنزل عليهم وتخاطبهم وتكلمهم وتريهم من العجائب ما يدعوهم إلى بذل نفوسهم وأولادهم وأموالهم لتلك الأصنام والتقرب إليها 
وكان مبدأ هذا الشرك تعظيم الكواكب وظن السعود والنحوس وحصول الخير والشر في العالم منها 
وهذا شرك خواص المشركين وأرباب النظر منهم وهو شرك قوم إبراهيم عليه الصلاة و السلام 
والسبب الثاني عبادة القبور والإشراك بالأموات وهو شرك قوم نوح عليه الصلاة و السلام وهو أول شرك طرق العالم ,وفتنته أعم ,واهل الإبتلاء به أكثر, وهم جمهور أهل الإشراك وكثيرا ما يجتمع السببان في حق المشرك يكون مقابريا نجوميا
قال تعالى عن قوم نوح :(و قالوا لا تذرن آلهتكم ولا تذرن ودا ولا سواعا ولا يغوث ويعوق ونسرا )
قال البخارى في صحيحه قال ابن عباس: كان هؤلاء رجالا صالحين من قوم نوح فلما هلكوا أوحي الشياطين إلى قومهم أن انصبوا على مجالسهم التى كانوا يجلسون عليها أنصابا وسموها بأسمائهم ففعلوا فلم تعبد, حتى إذا هلك أولئك ونسخ العلم عبدت
ولهذا لعن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الذين اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد ونهى عن الصلاة إلى القبور 
وقال :اللهم لا تجعل قبرى وثنا يعبد
وقال :اشتد غضب الله على قوم اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد
وقال :إن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم مساجد إلا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد فإني انهاكم عن ذلك 
وأخبر أن هؤلاء شرار الخلق عند الله يوم القيامة
وهؤلاء هم أعداء نوح كما ان المشركين بالنجوم أعداء إبراهيم 
فنوح عاداه المشركون بالقبور 
وإبراهيم عاداه المشركون بالنجوم 
والطائفتان صوروا الأصنام على صور معبوديهم ثم عبدوها
وإنما بعثت الرسل بمحق الشرك من الأرض ومحق أهله وقطع اسبابه وهدم بيوته ومحاربة أهله .
مفتاح دار السعادة/ ابن القيم
440 -من شهد ان لا اله الا الله ولم يقر بان محمدا رسول الله
... فأما الايمان بالكتاب والرسول فهذا من تمام الايمان بالله وتوحيده لا يتم الا به 
وذكر الله بدون هذا غير نافع اصلا بل هو سعى ضال وعمل باطل لم يتنازع المسلمون في ان الرجل لو قال اشهد ان لا اله الا الله ولم يقر بان محمدا رسول الله انه لم يكن مؤمنا ولا مسلما ولا يستحق الا العذاب
ولو شهد ان محمدا رسول الله لكان مؤمنا مسلما عند كثير من العلماء
وبعضهم يفرق بين من كان معترفا بالتوحيد كاليهود ومن لم يكن معترفا به
وبعضهم لا يجعله مسلما الا بالنطق بالشهادتين 
وهي ثلاثة اقوال معروفة في مذهب احمد وغيره 
وهذا معنى ما يروي في بعض الآثار يا محمد تذكر ولا اذكر فأرضى
واذكر ولا تذكر فاقبض يعني ذكره بالرسالة ومن ذكره  بالرسالة فقد تضمن ذلك ذكر الله 
واما من ذكر الله ولم يذكره بالرسالة فإنه لا يكون مؤمنا 
وحيث جاء في الاحاديث يخرج من النار من قال لا اله الا الله واسعد الناس بشفاعتي يوم القيامة من قال لا اله الا الله مخلصا من قلبه ونحو ذلك فلأن ذلك مستلزم الايمان بالرسالة كما بيناه في غير هذا الموضع وانه لا تصح هذه الكلمة الا من المقرين بالرسالة 
الاستقامة/ ابن تيمية
الاستجارة بالرسول 
441 -استجرت برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :?
الاستجارة بالرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استجارة بمخلوق ، وهي على ثلاثة أنواع :
1. استجارة به في حياته فيما يقدر عليه من أمور الدنيا ، فهذا جائز .
2. استجارة به في حياته فيما لا يقدر عليه ، وهو من خصائص الله - سبحانه - فهذا شرك أكبر يحرم عمله ، أو إقراره .
3. استجارة به بعد وفاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فهذا شرك أكبر مخرج عن الملة يحرم على المسلم عمله ، أو إقراره .
معجم المناهي/ 91

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

442- ما الأفضل: الفناء أم البقاء
 
وقوله وقصد اقتحام بحر الفناء 
 هذا هو الغاية المطلوبة عند القوم وهو عند بعضهم لازم من لوازم الطريق وليس بغاية 
وعند آخرين عارض من عوارض الطريق وليس بغاية ولا هو لازم لكل سالك 
وأهل القوة والعزم لا يعرض لهم
 وحال البقاء أكمل منه
 ولهذا كان البقاء حال نبينا ليلة الإسراء وقد رأى ما رأى وحال موسى الفناء ولهذا خر صعقا عند تجلي الله للجبل
 وامرأة العزيز كانت أكمل حبا ليوسف من النسوة ولم يعرض لها ما عرض لهن عند رؤية يوسف لفنائهن وبقائها

مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم

443 -من الأفضل الصديق أم المحدَّث
 فصل المرتبة الرابعة مرتبة التحديث وهذه دون مرتبة الوحي الخاص 
 وتكون دون مرتبة الصديقين كما كانت لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كما قال النبي إنه كان في الأمم قبلكم محدثون فإن يكن في هذه الأمة فعمر بن الخطاب
 وسمعت شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين بن تيمية رحمه الله يقول جزم بأنهم كائنون في الأمم قبلنا وعلق وجودهم في هذه الأمة  بإن الشرطية مع أنها أفضل الأمم لاحتياج الأمم قبلنا إليهم واستغناء هذه الأمة عنهم بكمال نبيها ورسالته ,فلم يحوج الله الأمة بعده إلى محدث ولا ملهم ولا صاحب كشف ولا منام فهذا التعليق لكمال الأمة واستغنائها لا لنقصها 
 والمحدث هو الذي يحدث في سره وقلبه بالشيء فيكون كما يحدث به 
 قال شيخنا والصديق أكمل من المحدث لأنه استغنى بكمال صديقيته  ومتابعته عن التحديث والإلهام والكشف,فإنه قد سلم قلبه كله وسره وظاهره وباطنه للرسول فاستغنى به عما منه

 قال وكان هذا المحدث يعرض ما يحدث به على ما جاء به الرسول فإن وافقه قبله وإلا رده فعلم أن مرتبة الصديقية فوق مرتبة التحديث 
 قال وأما ما يقوله كثير من أصحاب الخيالات والجهالات حدثني قلبي عن ربي فصحيح أن قلبه حدثه ولكن عمن عن شيطانه أو عن ربه 
فإذا قال حدثني قلبي عن ربي كان مسندا الحديث إلى من لم يعلم أنه حدثه به وذلك كذب
 قال ومحدث الأمة لم يكن يقول ذلك ولا تفوه به يوما من الدهر وقد أعاذه الله من أن يقول ذلك بل كتب كاتبه يوما هذا ما أرى الله أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب فقال لا امحه واكتب هذا ما رأى عمر بن الخطاب فإن كان صوابا فمن الله وإن كان خطأ فمن عمر والله ورسوله منه برىء
 وقال في الكلالة أقول فيها برأيى فإن يكن صوابا فمن الله وإن يكن خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان فهذا قول المحدث بشهادة الرسول 
وأنت ترى الإتحادي والحلولي والإباحي الشطاح والسماعي مجاهر بالقحة والفرية يقول حدثني قلبي عن ربي 
 فانظر إلى ما بين القائلين والمرتبتين والقولين والحالين وأعط كل ذي حق حقه ولا تجعل الزغل والخالص شيئا واحدا 


مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم
444 -القرامطة

 ....فمثال الأول حال حمدان بن قرمط المنسوب إليه القرامطة إذ كان أحد دعاة الباطنية فاستجاب له جماعة نسبوا إليه ,وكان رجلا من أهل الكوفة مائلا إلى الزهد, فصادفه أحد دعاة الباطنية وهو متوجه إلى قريته وبين يديه بقر يسوقه
 فقال له حمدان ـ وهو لا يعرف حاله ـ : أراك سافرت عن موضع بعيد فأين مقصدك ؟ 
فذكر موضعا هو قرية حمدان 
فقال له حمدان : اركب بقرة من هذا البقر لتستريح به عن تعب المشي فلما رآه مائلا إلى الديانة أتاه من ذلك الباب وقال : إني لم أؤمن بل أؤمر بذلك 
فقال له : وكأنك لا تعمل إلا بأمر 
فقال : نعم 
فقال حمدان : وبأمر من تعمل ؟ 
قال بأمر مالكي ومالكك ومن له الدنيا والآخرة
 قال : ذلك هو رب العالمين 
قال : صدقت ولكن الله يهب ملكه من يشاء
 قال : وما غرضك في البقعة التي أنت متوجه إليها ؟ 
قال : أمرت أن أدعو أهلها من الجهل إلى العلم ومن الضلال إلى الهدى ومن الشقاوة إلى السعادة وأن أستنقذهم من ورطات الذل والفقر وأملكهم ما يستغنون به عن الكد والتعب
 فقال له حمدان : أنقذني أنقذك الله وافض علي من العمل ما تحييني به فما أشد احيتاجي لمثل ما ذكرت !
 فقال : فما أمرت أن أخرج السر المكنون إلى أحد إلا بعد الثقة به والعهد إليه
 فقال : فما عهدك ؟ فاذكره فإني ملتزم له 
فقال : أن تجعل لي وللإمام عهد الله على نفسك وميثاقك ألا تخرج سر الإمام الذي ألقيه إليك ولا تفشي سري أيضا
فالتزم حمدان عهده ثم اندفع الداعي في تعليمه فنون جهله حتى استدرجه واستغواه واستجاب له في جميع ما ادعاه ثم انتدب للدعوة وصار أصلا من أصول هذه البدعة فسمي أتباعه القرامطة

الإعتصام/267/1/ مشهور حسن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

445- قصة اليتيم يوم العيد
خرج الرسول يوما لاداء صلاة العيد فرأى اطفالا يلعبون ويمرحون ولكنه رأى بينهم طفلا يبكي وعليه ثوب ممزق فاقترب منه وقال (( مالكَ تبكي ولاتلعب مع الصبيان))؟؟
فاجابه الصبي : ايها الرحل دعني وشأني ، لقد قتل ابي في إحدى الحروب  وتزوجت امي فأكلوا مالي واخرجوني من بيتي فليس عندي مأكل ولامشرب ولاملبس ولابيت آوي إليه !! فعندما رايت الصبيان يلعبون بسرور تجدد حزني فبكيت على مصيبتي .
فأخذ الرسول بيد الصبي وقال له : (( اما ترضى ان اكون لك ابا وفاطمة اختا وعلي عما والحسن والحسين اخوين ؟؟؟))
فعرف الصبي  الرسول وقال : كيف لا ارضى بذلك يارسول الله !!
فاخذه الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) الى بيته وكساه ثوبا جديدا واطعمه وبعث في قلبه السرور . فركض الصبي الى الزقاق ليلعب مع الصبيان . فقال له الصبية : لقد كنت تبكي فما الذي جعلك ان تكون فرحا ومسرورا ؟؟؟
فقال اليتيم : كنت جائعا فشبعت وكنت عاريا فكُسيت وكنت يتيما فأصبح رسول لله ابي وفاطمة الزهراء اختي وعلي عمي والحسن والحسين اخوتي .
هذه القصة حذر منها الشيخ مشهور / كتب حذر منها العلماء ,و الشقيري/ السنن و المبتدعات/ و هي تنسب إلى كتاب التحفة المرضية
كتب حذر منها العلماء/ 2 /212
قال صاحب الموضوع : كم سمعت هذه القصة ممن يتصدر لخطبة الجمعة , يقرأها متباكيا , و يسمعها الحضور متأسفين على اليتيم ,فإذا خرجوا من المسجد أهانوا اليتيم 
446- الأكل من كبد الأضحية
سئـل فضيلـة الشيخ ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ: ما رأيكم فيما قاله الفقهاء ـ رحمهم الله ـ من أنه يسن الأكل من كبد الأضحية؟ وهل عليه دليل؟
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: يسن الأكل من أضحيته، والأكل من الأضحية عليه دليل من الكتاب والسنة، قال تعالى: {فَكُلُواْ مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُواْ ٱلْبَآئِسَ ٱلْفَقِيرَ }. والنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، أمر بالأكل من الأضحية، وأكل من أضحيته، فاجتمعت السنتان القولية، والفعلية.
وأما اختيار أن يكون الأكل من الكبد فإنما اختاره الفقهاء، لأنها أخف وأسرع نضجاً، وليس من باب التعبد بذلك.
العثيمين/ الفتاوى
===
وقال ابن القيم في الزاد
وَكَانَ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ يَأْكُلُ قَبْلَ خُرُوجِهِ فِي عِيدِ الْفِطْرِ تَمَرَاتٍ وَيَأْكُلُهُنّ وِتْرًا وَأَمّا فِي عِيدِ الْأَضْحَى فَكَانَ لَا يَطْعَمُ حَتّى يَرْجِعَ مِنْ الْمُصَلّى فَيَأْكُلُ مِنْ أُضْحِيّتِهِ .انتهى
===
أما الزيادة في الحديث التي فيها الأكل من الكبد فقد رواها البيهقي فضعيفة .
447 -هل تصلى تحية المسجد في المصلى؟
...سابعاً: ومن أحكام صلاة العيد أنه عند كثير من أهل العلم أن الإنسان إذا جاء إلى مصلى العيد قبل حضور الإمام فإنه يجلس ولا يصلي ركعتين؛ لأن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صلى العيد ركعتين لم يصل قبلهما ولا بعدهما.
وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه إذا جاء فلا يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين؛ لأن مصلى العيد مسجد، بدليل منع الحيض منه، فثبت له حكم المسجد، فدل على أنه مسجد، وإلا لما ثبتت له أحكام المسجد، وعلى هذا فيدخل في عموم قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: «إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فلا يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين». وأما عدم صلاته صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قبلها وبعدها فلأنه إذا حضر بدأ بصلاة العيد.
إذن يثبت لمصلى العيد تحية المسجد كما تثبت لسائر المساجد، ولأننا لو أخذنا من الحديث أن مسجد العيد ليس له تحية لقلنا: ليس لمسجد الجمعة تحية؛ لأن رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان إذا حضر مسجد الجمعة يخطب ثم يصلي ركعتين، ثم ينصرف ويصلي راتبة الجمعة في بيته، فلم يصل قبلها ولا بعدها.
والذي يترجح عندي أن مسجد العيد تصلى فيه ركعتان تحية المسجد، ومع ذلك لا ينكر بعضنا على بعض في هذه المسألة؛ لأنها مسألة خلافية، ولا ينبغي الإنكار في مسائل الخلاف إلا إذا كان النص واضحاً كل الوضوح، فمن صلى لا ننكر عليه، ومن جلس لا ننكر عليه.
العثيمين/ الفتاوى

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

448 -سِرُّ تَخْصِيصِ أَبُو بُرْدَةَ بِإِجْزَاءِ تَضْحِيَتِهِ بِعِنَاقٍ 
وَأَمَّا تَخْصِيصُهُ أَبَا بُرْدَةَ بْنَ نِيَارٍ بِإِجْزَاءِ التَّضْحِيَةِ بِالْعِنَاقِ دُونَ مَنْ بَعْدَهُ فَلِمُوجِبٍ أَيْضًا ، وَهُوَ أَنَّهُ ذَبَحَ قَبْلَ الصَّلَاةِ مُتَأَوِّلًا غَيْرَ عَالِمٍ بِعَدَمِ الْإِجْزَاءِ ، فَلَمَّا أَخْبَرَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ تِلْكَ لَيْسَتْ بِأُضْحِيَّةٍ وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ شَاةُ لَحْمٍ أَرَادَ إعَادَةَ الْأُضْحِيَّةِ ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُ إلَّا عِنَاقٌ هِيَ أَحَبُّ إلَيْهِ مِنْ شَاتَيْ لَحْمٍ ؛ فَرَخَّصَ لَهُ فِي التَّضْحِيَةِ بِهَا ؛ لِكَوْنِهِ مَعْذُورًا وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ مِنْهُ ذَبْحٌ تَأَوَّلَ فِيهِ ، وَكَانَ مَعْذُورًا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ ، وَذَلِكَ كُلُّهُ قَبْلَ اسْتِقْرَارِ الْحُكْمِ ، فَلَمَّا اسْتَقَرَّ الْحُكْمُ لَمْ يَكُنْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ يُجْزِئُ إلَّا مَا وَافَقَ الشَّرْعَ الْمُسْتَقِرَّ ، وَبِاَللَّهِ التَّوْفِيقُ .
إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين/ ابن القيم/3/368/طبعة مشهور حسن
449- أعياد المسلمين
لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة كان لهم يومان يلعبون فيهما فقال:
"إن الله قد أبدلكم يومين خيرا منهما يوم الفطر والأضحى" 
فأبدل الله هذه الأمة بيومي اللعب واللهو يومي الذكر والشكر والمغفرة والعفو 
ففي الدنيا للمؤمنين ثلاثة أعياد:
عيد يتكرر فهو يوم الجمعة وهو عيد الأسبوع وهو مترتب على إكمال الصلوات المكتوبات فإن الله عز وجل فرض على المؤمنين في كل يوم وليلة خمس صلوات وأيام الدنيا تدور على سبعة أيام فكلما دور أسبوع من أيام الدنيا واستكمل المسلمون صلواتهم فيه ,شرع لهم في يوم استكمالهم, وهو اليوم الذي كمل فيه الخلق وفيه خلق آدم وأدخل الجنة وأخرج منها وفيه ينتهي أمد الدنيا فتزول وتقوم الساعة
فالجمعة من الإجتماع على سماع الذكر والموعظة وصلاة الجمعة وجعل ذلك لهم عيدا ولهذا نهى عن إفراده بالصيام
وفي شهود الجمعة شبه من الحج , وقال سعيد بن المسيب: شهود الجمعة أحب إلي من حجة نافلة
والتبكير إليها يقوم مقام الهدي على قدر السبق 
فأولهم كالمهدي بدنة ثم بقرة ثم كبشا ثم دجاجة ثم بيضة
وشهود الجمعة يوجب تكفير الذنوب إلى الجمعة الأخرى إذا سلم ما بين الجمعتين من الكبائر, كما أن الحج المبرور يكفر ذنوب تلك السنة إلى الحجة الأخرى وقد , وفي الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "ما طلعت الشمس ولا غربت على يوم أفضل من يوم الجمعة" وفي المسند عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في يوم الجمعة: "هو أفضل عند الله من يوم الفطر ويوم
فهذا عيد الأسبوع وهو متعلق بإكمال الصلوات المكتوبة وهي أعظم أركان الإسلام ومبانيه بعد الشهادتين.
وأما العيدان اللذان لا يتكرران في كل عام وإنما يأتي كل واحد منهما في العام مرة واحدة فأحدهما:
عيد الفطر من صوم رمضان وهو مترتب على إكمال صيام رمضان, وهو الركن الثالث من أركان الإسلام ومبانيه ,فإذا استكمل المسلمون صيام شهرهم المفروض عليهم و استوجبوا من الله والمغفر والعتق من النار ,فإن صيامه يوجب مغفرة ما تقدم من الذنوب وآخره عتق من النار يعتق فيه من النار من استحقها بذنوبه, فشرع الله تعالى لهم عقب إكمالهم لصيامهم عيدا يجتمعون فيه على شكر الله وذكره وتكبيره على ما هداهم له ,وشرع لهم في ذلك العيد الصلاة والصدقة وهو يوم الجوائز يستوفي الصائمون فيه أجر صيامهم ويرجعون من عيدهم بالمغفرة.
والعيد الثاني: عيد النحر وهو أكبر العيدين وأفضلهما وهو مترتب على إكمال الحج وهو الركن الرابع من أركان الإسلام ومبانيه ,فإذا أكمل المسلمون حجهم غفر لهم ,وإنما يكمل الحج بيوم عرفة و الوقوف فيه بعرفة فإنه ركن الحج الأعظم كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"الحج عرفة"
ويوم عرفة هو يوم العتق من النار فيعتق الله من النار من وقف بعرفة ومن لم يقف بها من أهل الأمصار من المسلمين ,فلذلك صار اليوم الذي يليه عيدا لجميع المسلمين في جميع أمصارهم من شهد الموسم منهم ومن لم يشهده لا شتراكهم في العتق والمغفرة يوم عرفة, وإنما لم يشترك المسلمون كلهم في الحج كل عام رحمة من الله وتخفيفا على عباده, فإنه جعل الحج فريضة العمر لا فريضة كل عام وإنما هو في كل عام فرض كفاية بخلاف الصيام فإنه فريضة كل عام على كل مسلم 
فإذا كمل يوم عرفة وأعتق الله عباده المؤمنين من النار اشترك المسلمون كلهم في العيد عقب ذلك وشرع للجميع التقرب إليه بالنسك وهو إراقة دماء القرابين.
لطائف المعارف/ ابن رجب/ المجلس الثاني/ فضل يوم عرفة
450 -نعمة الأكل من بهيمة الأنعام
في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنها أيام أكل وشرب وذكر الله عز وجل" إشارة إلى أن الأكل في أيام الأعياد والشرب إنما يستعان به على ذكر الله تعالى وطاعته ,وذلك من تمام شكر النعمة أن يستعان بها على الطاعات ,وقد أمر الله تعالى في كتابه بالأكل من الطيبات والشكر له فمن استعان بنعم الله على معاصيه فقد كفر نعمة الله وبدلها كفرا وهو جدير أن يسلبها كما قيل:
إذا كنت في نعمة فارعها ... فإن المعاصي تزيل النعم
وداوم عليها بشكر الإله ... فشكر الإله يزيل النقم
وخصوصا نعمة الأكل من لحوم بهيمة الأنعام كما في أيام التشريق فإن هذه البهائم مطيعة وهي مسبحة له قانتة كما قال تعالى: 
{وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ} [الاسراء: 44] 
وإنها تسجد له كما أخبر بذلك في سورة النحل وسورة الحج وربما كانت أكثر ذكرا لله من بعض بني آدم وفي المسند مرفوعا:
"رب بهيمة خير من راكبها واكثر له منه ذكرا" (ضعيف)
وقد أخبر الله تعالى في كتابه أن كثيرا من الجن والإنس كالأنعام بل هم أضل.
فأباح الله عز وجل ذبح هذه البهائم المطيعة الذاكرة له لعباده المؤمنين حتى تتقوى بها أبدانهم وتكمل لذاتهم في أكلهم اللحوم ,فإنها من أجل الأغذية وألذها مع أن الأبدان تقوم بغير اللحم من النباتات وغيرها, لكن لا تكمل القوة والعقل واللذة إلا باللحم, فأباح للمؤمنين قتل هذه البهائم والأكل من لحومها ليكمل بذلك قوة عباده وعقولهم فيكون ذلك عونا لهم على علوم نافعة وأعمال صالحة يمتاز بها بنو آدم على البهائم, وعلى ذكر الله عز وجل ,وهو أكثر من ذكر البهائم فلا يليق بالمؤمن مع هذا إلا مقابلة هذه النعم بالشكر عليها والإستعانة بها على طاعة الله عز وجل وذكره,حيث فضل الله ابن آدم على كثير من المخلوقات وسخر له هذه الحيوانات قال الله تعالى:
{فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُوا الْقَانِعَ وَالْمُعْتَرَّ كَذَلِكَ سَخَّرْنَاهَا لَكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ} [الحج: 36] 
فأما من قتل هذه البهيمة المطيعة الذاكرة لله عز وجل ثم استعان بأكل لحومها على معاصي الله عز وجل ونسي ذكر الله عز وجل, فقد قلب الأمر وكفر النعمة
فلا كان من كانت البهائم خيرا منه وأطوع.
نهارك يا مغرور سهو وغفلة ... و ليلك نوم والردى لك لازم
وتتعب فيما سوف تكره غبه ... كذلك في الدنيا تعيش البهائم
لطائف المعارف/ ابن رجب/ المجلس الثالث/ أيام التشريق

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

451 -ما هو البرزخ
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: {وَمِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ بَرْزَخٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ} [المؤمنون: 100] 
قال مجاهد: البرزخ الحاجز بين الموت والرجوع إلى الدنيا
وعنه قال هو ما بين الموت إلى البعث.
قال الحسن: هي هذه القبور التي بينكم وبين الآخرة.
وعنه قال أبو هريرة هي هذه القبور التي تركضون عليها لا يسمعون الصوت 
وقال عطاء الخراساني: البرزخ مدة ما بين الدنيا والآخرة.
وصلى أبو أمامة على جنازة فلما وضعت في لحدها قال أبو أمامة هذا برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون.
وقيل للشعبي: مات فلان
قال: ليس هو في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة هو في برزخ
وسمع رجلا يقول مات فلان أصبح من أهل الآخرة 
قال لا تقل من أهل الآخرة ولكن قل من أهل القبور.
أهوال القبور / ابن رجب
452- البرزخ
روى هناد بن السري قال حدثنا محمد بن فضيل ، و وكيع عن فطر قال سألت مجاهداً عن قول الله تعالى : و من ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون
قال هو مابين الموت و البعث . 
و قيل للشعبي : مات فلان . 
قال : ليس هو في الدنيا و لا في الآخرة هو في برزخ 
و البرزخ في كلام العرب الحاجز بين الشيئين . و من قوله تعالى : (و جعل بينهما برزخاً) أي : حاجزاً و كذلك هو في الآية من وقت الموت إلى البعث
فمن مات فقد دخل في البرزخ
و قوله تعالى : و من ورائهم برزخ أي من أمامهم و بين أيديهم .
التذكرة / القرطبي

453-مثواه الأخير 
انتشرت هذه العبارة في زماننا على ألسنة المذيعين وبأقلام الصحفيين ، وهي من جهالاتهم الكثيرة ، المبنية على ضعف رعاية سلامة الاعتقاد . يقولونها حينما يموت شخص ، ثم يدفن ، فيقولون : (( ثم دفن في مثواه الأخير )) ونحوها .
ومعلوم أن (( القبر )) مرحلة بين الدنيا والآخرة ، فبعده البعث ثم الحشر ، ثم العرض في يوم القيامة ثم إلى جنة أو نار : {فَرِيقٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَفَرِيقٌ فِي السَّعِيرِ} [ الشورى: من الآية7] .
ولذا فلو اطلقها إنسان معتقداً ما ترمي إليه من المعنى الإلحادي الكفري المذكور ؛ لكان كافراً مرتداً فيجب إنكار إطلاقها ، وعدم استعمالها .
معجم المناهي اللفظية/ بكر أبو زيد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

454- لماذا تشدد سكرة الموت على الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم
... و ما جرى على الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين من شدائد الموت و سكراته ، فله فائدتان :
إحداهما : أن يعرف الخلق مقدار ألم الموت و أنه باطن, و قد يطلع الإنسان على بعض الموتى فلا يرى عليه حركة و لا قلقاً و يرى سهولة خروج روحه ، فيغلب على ظنه سهولة أمر الموت و لا يعرف ما الميت فيه ؟
فلما ذكر الأنبياء الصادقون في خبرهم : شدة ألمه ، مع كرامتهم على الله تعالى و تهونيه على بعضهم ، قطع الخلق بشدة الموت الذي يعانيه و يقاسيه الميت مطلقاً لإخبار الصادقين عنه ، ما خلا الشهيد قتيل الكفار على ما يأتي ذكره .
الثانية : ربما خطر لبعض الناس أن هؤلاء : أحباب الله ، و أنبياؤه و رسله ، فكيف يقاسون هذه الشدائد العظيمة ؟ و هو سبحانه قادر أن يخفف عنهم أجمعين ، كما قال في قصة إبراهيم : أما إنا قد هونا عليك .
فالجواب : أن أشد الناس بلاء في الدنيا الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل كما قال نبينا عليه السلام .

التذكرة/ القرطبي/ما جاء أن للموت سكرات
455-هل كل المخلوقات تجد سكرة الموت
إن قال قائل : كل المخلوقات تجد هذه السكرات ؟
قيل له : قال بعض العلماء قد وجب بحكم القول الصدق ، و الكلمة الحق ، أن الكأس مر المذاق ، و إن قد ذيق و يذاق و لكن ثم فرقان ، و تقديرات و أوزان 
و إن الله سبحانه و تعالى لما انفرد بالبقاء وحده لا شريك له و أجرى سنة الهلاك و الفناء على الخلق دونه ، خالف في ذلك جل جلاله بين المخلوقات ، و فرق بين المحسوسات ، بحسب ما خالف بين المنازل و الدرجات ، فنوع أرضي حيواني . إنساني و غير إنساني
و فوقه عالم روحاني و ملأ علواني رضواني 
كل يشرب من ذلك الكأس جرعته .
التذكرة/ القرطبي/ما جاء أن للموت سكرات
456-احذر سوء الخاتمة
و قال الربيع بن شبرة بن معبد الجهني و كان عابداً بالبصرة : أدركت الناس بالشام و قيل لرجل : يا فلان قل : لا إله إلا الله 
قال : اشرب و اسقني 
و قيل لرجل بالأهواز يا فلان قل : لا إله إلا الله
فجعل يقول : ده يازده دوازده تفسيره : عشرة ، أحد عشرة ، اثنا عشر .
كان هذا الرجل من أهل العمل و الديوان ، فغلب عليه الحساب و الميزان . ذكر هذا التفسير أبو محمد عبد الحق .
قال الربيع : و قيل لرجل ها هنا بالبصرة يا فلان قل : لا إله إلا الله 
فجعل يقول :
يا رب قائلة يوماً و قد لغبت=== أين الطريق إلى حمام منجاب
قال الفقيه أبو بكر أحمد بن سليمان بن الحسن النجاد : هذا رجل قد استدلته امرأة إلى الحمام ، فدلها إلى منزله فقاله عند الموت .
و ذكر أبو محمد عبد الحق هذه الحكاية ، في كتاب العاقبة له فقال : و هذا الكلام له قصة 
و ذلك أن رجلاً كان واقفاً بإزاء داره ، و كان بابه يشبه باب حمام فمرت به جارية لها منظر و هي تقول : أين الطريق إلى حمام منجاب ؟
فقال لها : هذا حمام منجاب . و أشار إلى داره
فدخلت الدار و دخل وراءها 
فلما رأت نفسه معه في دار و ليس بحمام علمت أنه خدعها أظهرت له البشر و الفرح باجتماعها معه على تلك الخلوة و في تلك الدار و قالت له : يصلح معنا ما نطيب به عيشنا و تقر به أعيننا 
فقال لها : الساعة آتيك بكل ما تريدين و بكل ما تشتهين 
فخرج و تركها في الدار و لم يقفلها ، و تركها محلولة على حالها و مضى ، فأخذ ما يصلح لهما و رجع ، و دخل الدار فوجدها قد خرجت و ذهبت و لم يجد لها أثراً 
فهام الرجل بها و أكثر الذكر لها و الجزع عليها و جعل يمشي في الطرق و الأزقة و هو يقول :
يا رب قائلة يوماً قد لغبت=== أين الطريق إلى حمام منجاب
و إذا بجارية تجاوبه من طاق و هي تقول :
هلا جعلت لها لما ظفرت بها=== حرزاً على الدار أو قفلاً على الباب
فزاد هيمانه و اشتد هيجانه ، و لم يزل كذلك حتى كان من أمره ما ذكر . فنعوذ بالله من المحن و الفتن .
قلت : و مثل هذا في الناس كثير ممن غلب عليه الاشتغال بالدنيا و الهم بها أو سبب من أسبابها ، حتى لقد حكي لنا أن بعض السماسرة جاء عنده الموت فقيل له : قل : لا إله إلا الله . 
فجعل يقول : ثلاثة و نصف أربعة و نصف . غلبت عليه السمسرة .
و لقد رأيت بعض الحُساب و هو في غاية المرض ، يعقد بأصابعه و يحسب .
و قيل لآخر : قل : لا إله إلا الله فجعل يقول : الدار الفلانية أصلحوا فيها كذا و الجنان الفلاني اعملوا فيها كذا .
و قيل لآخر : قل : لا إله إلا الله فجعل يقول : عقلك الحمارة
و قيل لآخر : قل : لا إله إلا الله فجعل يقول : البقرة الصفراء ، غلب عليه حبها و الاشتغال بها . نسأل الله السلامة و الممات على الشهادة بمنه و كرمه .
و لقد حكى ابن ظفر في كتاب النصائح له قال : كان يونس بن عبيد رحمه الله تعالى ـ بزازاً ، و كان لا يبيع في طرفي النهار و لا في يوم غيم ، فأخذ يوماً ميزانه فرضه بين حجرين فقيل له : هلا أعطيته الصانع فأصلح فساده ؟
فقال : لو علمت فيه فساداً لما أبقيت من مالي قوت ليلة .
قيل له : فلم كسرته ؟
قال : حضرت الساعة رجلاً احتضر فقلت له : قل : لا إله إلا الله فامتعض ، فألححت عليه 
فقال : ادع الله لي فقال : هذا لسان الميزان على لساني يمنعني من قولها .
قلت : أفما يمنعك إلا من قولها ؟ 
فقال : نعم . 
قلت : و ما كان عملك به ؟
قال : ما أخذت و لا أعطيت به إلا حقاً في علمي ، غير أني كنت أقيم المدة لا أفتقده و لا أحتبره .
فكان يونس بعد ذلك يشترط على من يبايعه أن يأتي بميزان و يزن بيده و إلا لم يبايعه .
التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## مبادرة للخير

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

457- توجيه حديث :لَا يُضْرَبُ فَوْقَ عَشَرَةِ أَسْوَاطٍ إلَّا فِي حَدٍّ مِنْ حُدُودِ اللَّهِ
فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَمَا تَصْنَعُونَ بِقَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : { لَا يُضْرَبُ فَوْقَ عَشَرَةِ أَسْوَاطٍ إلَّا فِي حَدٍّ مِنْ حُدُودِ اللَّهِ } .
قِيلَ : نَتَلَقَّاهُ بِالْقَبُولِ وَالسَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ ، وَلَا مُنَافَاةَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا ذَكَرْنَا ، فَإِنَّ الْحَدَّ فِي لِسَانِ الشَّارِعِ أَعَمُّ مِنْهُ فِي اصْطِلَاحِ الْفُقَهَاءِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُرِيدُونَ بِالْحُدُودِ عُقُوبَاتِ الْجِنَايَاتِ الْمُقَدَّرَةِ بِالشَّرْعِ خَاصَّةً ، وَالْحَدُّ فِي لِسَانِ الشَّارِعِ أَعَمُّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ؟ فَإِنَّهُ يُرَادُ بِهِ هَذِهِ الْعُقُوبَةَ تَارَةً وَيُرَادُ بِهِ نَفْسَ الْجِنَايَةِ تَارَةً ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : { تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَقْرَبُوهَا } وَقَوْلُهُ : { تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَعْتَدُوهَا } فَالْأَوَّلُ حُدُودُ الْحَرَامِ ، وَالثَّانِي حُدُودُ الْحَلَالِ .
وَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : { إنَّ اللَّهَ حَدَّ حُدُودًا فَلَا تَعْتَدُوهَا } وَفِي حَدِيثِ النَّوَّاسِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ الَّذِي تَقَدَّمَ فِي أَوَّلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّورَانُ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ ، وَيُرَادُ بِهِ تَارَةً جِنْسُ الْعُقُوبَةِ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ مُقَدَّرَةً ، فَقَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : { لَا يُضْرَبُ فَوْقَ عَشَرَةِ أَسْوَاطٍ إلَّا فِي حَدٍّ مِنْ حُدُودِ اللَّهِ } يُرِيدُ بِهِ الْجِنَايَةَ الَّتِي هِيَ حَقٌّ لِلَّهِ .
فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَأَيْنَ تَكُونُ الْعَشَرَةُ فَمَا دُونَهَا إذْ كَانَ الْمُرَادُ بِالْحَدِّ الْجِنَايَةُ ؟ .
قِيلَ : فِي ضَرْبِ الرَّجُلِ امْرَأَتَهُ وَعَبْدَهُ وَوَلَدَهُ وَأَجِيرَهُ ، لِلتَّأْدِيبِ وَنَحْوَهُ ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى عَشَرَةِ أَسْوَاطٍ ؛ فَهَذَا أَحْسَنُ مَا خُرِّجَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَدِيثُ ، وَبِاَللَّهِ التَّوْفِيقُ
إعلام الموقعين/ ابن القيم/3/234
458- لماذا لا يفْسَدَ عَلَى الزَّانِي فَرْجَهُ الَّذِي بَاشَرَ بِهِ الْمَعْصِيَةَ؟
فَإِنْ قِيلَ : فَهَلَّا أَفْسَدَ عَلَى الزَّانِي فَرْجَهُ الَّذِي بَاشَرَ بِهِ الْمَعْصِيَةَ .
قِيلَ : لِوُجُوهٍ :
أَحَدُهَا : أَنَّ مَفْسَدَةَ ذَلِكَ تَزِيدُ عَلَى مَفْسَدَةِ الْجِنَايَةِ ، إِذْ فِيهِ قَطْعُ النَّسْلِ وَتَعْرِيضُهُ لِلْهَلَاكِ .
الثَّانِي : أَنَّ الْفَرْجَ عُضْوٌ مَسْتُورٌ ، لَا يَحْصُلُ بِقَطْعِهِ مَقْصُودُ الْحَدِّ مِنَ الرَّدْعِ وَالزَّجْرِ لِأَمْثَالِهِ مِنَ الْجُنَاةِ ، بِخِلَافِ قَطْعِ الْيَدِ .
الثَّالِثُ : أَنَّهُ إِذَا قَطَعَ يَدَهُ أَبْقَى لَهُ يَدًا أُخْرَى تُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا ، بِخِلَافِ الْفَرْجِ .
الرَّابِعُ : أَنَّ لَذَّةَ الزِّنَا عَمَّتْ جَمِيعَ الْبَدَنِ ، فَكَانَ الْأَحْسَنُ أَنْ تَعُمَّ الْعُقُوبَةُ جَمِيعَ الْبَدَنِ ، وَذَلِكَ أَوْلَى مِنْ تَخْصِيصِهَا بِبُضْعَةٍ مِنْهُ .
الداء و الدواء/ ابن القيم/171/دار ابن الجوزي
459 -الحكمة في قطع يد السارق
وَجَعَلَ سُبْحَانَهُ الْقَطْعَ بِإِزَاءِ فَسَادِ الْأَمْوَالِ الَّذِي لَا يُمْكِنُ الِاحْتِرَازُ مِنْهُ ، لِأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ الْأَمْوَالَ فِي الِاخْتِفَاءِ ، وَيُنَقِّبُ الدُّورَ ، وَيَتَسَوَّرُ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْأَبْوَابِ ، فَهُوَ كَالسِّنَّوْرِ وَالْحَيَّةِ الَّتِي تَدْخُلُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا تَعْلَمُ ، فَلَمْ تَرْتَفِعْ مَفْسَدَةُ سَرِقَتِهِ إِلَى الْقَتْلِ ، وَلَا تَنْدَفِعُ بِالْجَلْدِ ، فَأَحْسَنُ مَا دُفِعَتْ بِهِ مَفْسَدَتُهُ إِبَانَةُ الْعُضْوِ الَّذِي يَتَسَلَّطُ بِهِ عَلَى الْجِنَايَةِ ، وَجُعِلَ الْجَلْدُ بِإِزَاءِ إِفْسَادِ الْعُقُولِ وَتَمْزِيقِ الْأَعْرَاضِ بِالْقَذْفِ .
الداء و الدواء/ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاكم الله خيرا


و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

460- معنى المقام المحمود (عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاماً محموداً)
فصل : و اختلف الناس في المقام المحمود على خمسة أقوال :
الأول : أنه الشفاعة للناس يوم القيامة كما تقدم . قاله حذبفة بن اليمان و ابن عمر رضي الله عنهم .
الثاني : إنه أعطاؤه عليه السلام لواء الحمد يوم القيامة قلت : و هذا القول لا تنافي بينه و بين الأول فإنه يكون بيده لواء الحمد و يشفع .
و روى الترمذي عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : أنا أول الناس خروجاً إذا بعثوا ، و أنا خطيبهم إذا وفدوا ، و أنا مبشرهم إذا أيسوا ، لواء الحمد بيدي فأنا أكرم ولد آدم على ربي و لا فخر . و في رواية أنا أول الناس خروجاً إذا بعثوا ، و أنا قائدهم إذا وفدوا ، و أنا خطيبهم إذا أنصتوا ، و أنا شفيعهم إذا أيسوا ، و أنا مبشرهم إذا أبلسوا . لواء الكرم بيدي و أنا أكرم ولد آدم على ربي يطوف علي ألف خادم كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون .
الثالث : ما حكاه الطبري عن فرقة منها مجاهد . أنها قالت : المقام المحمود هو أن يجلس الله محمداً صلى الله عليه و سلم معه على كرسيه ، و روت في ذلك حديثاً .
قلت : و هذا قول مرغوب عنه و إن صح الحديث ، فيتأول على أنه يجلس مع أنبيائه و ملائكته . قال ابن عبد البر في كتاب التمهيد : و مجاهد و إن كان أحد أئمة بتأويل القرآن فإن له قولين مهجورين عند أهل العلم . أحدهما هذا ، و الثاني في تأويل قوله تعالى :( وجوه يومئذ ناضرة * إلى ربها ناظرة) قال : تنتظر الثواب و ليس من النظر .
الرابع : إخراجه طائفة من النار . روى مسلم عن يزيد الفقير قال : كنت قد شغفني رأي من رأي الخوارج ، فخرجنا في عصابة ذوي عدد نريد الحج ثم نخرج على الناس فمررنا على المدينة ، فإذا جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه يحدث الناس أو القوم إلى سارية عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : و إذا هو قد ذكر الجهنميين قال فقلت له يا صاحب رسول الله : ما هذا الذي تحدثون و الله تعالى يقول ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها فما هذا الذي تقولون فقال : أتقرأ القرآن ؟ فقلت : نعم . فقال : فهل سمعت بمقام محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم يعني الذي بيعثه الله عز و جل ؟ قلت : نعم . قال : فإنه مقام محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم الذي يخرج الله به من يخرج . و ذكر الحديث .
و في البخاري من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و فيه : و قد سمعته يقول فأخرج فأخرجهم و أدخلهم الجنة حتى ما يبقى في النار إلا من حبسه القرآن أي وجب عليه الخلود قال : ثم تلا هذه الآية عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاماً محموداً قال هو المقام المحمود الذي وعده نبيكم صلى الله عليه و سلم .
الخامس : ما روي أن مقامه المحمود شفاعته رابع أربعة 
التذكرة/ القرطبي
461- من زعم ان النبي كان على دين قومه قبل  أن يبعث
قال حنبل: قلت لأبي عبد الله يعني أحمد: من زعم أن النبي كان على دين قومه قبل أن يبعث؟ 
قال: هذا قول سوء ينبغي لصاحب هذه المقالة أن يحذر كلامه ولا يجالس
قلت له: إن جارنا الناقد أبا العباس يقول هذه المقالة؟
قال: قاتله الله وأي شيء أبقى إذا زعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان على دين قومه وهم يعبدون الأصنام قال الله تعالى حاكيا عن عيسى عليه السلام: {وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ} [الصف: 6]
قلت له: وزعم أن خديجة كانت على ذلك حين تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجاهلية 
قال: أما خديجة فلا أقول شيئا قد كانت أول من آمن به من النساء ثم قال: ماذا يحدث الناس من الكلام!! 
لطائف المعارف/ ابن رجب
462- لماذا كان أول المخلوقات القلم و آخر المخلوقات آدم
كان أول المخلوقات القلم ليكتب المقادير قبل كونها
وجعل آدم آخر المخلوقات وفي ذلك حكم :
أحدها :تمهيد الدار قبل الساكن 
الثانية: انه الغاية التي خلق لاجلها ما سواه من السموات والأرض والشمس و القمر و البر و البحر
الثالثة: ان احذق الصناع يختم عمله بأحسنه وغايته كما يبدؤه باساسه ومبادئه
الرابعة: ان النفوس متطلعة الى النهايات والأواخر دائما ولهذا قال موسي للسحرة:( القوا ما انتم ملقون )فلما راى الناس فعلهم تطلعوا الى ما يأتي بعده.
الخامسة :ان الله سبحانه أخر أفضل الكتب والانبياء والأمم الى آخر الزمان وجعل الآخرة خيرا من الأولى والنهايات أكمل من البدايات, فكم بين قول الملك للرسول اقرا فيقول ما انا بقاريء, وبين قوله تعالى:( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم)
السادسة: ان سبحانه جمع ما فرقه في العالم في آدم فهو العالم الصغير وفيه ما في العالم الكبير
السابعة :ان خلاصة الوجود وثمرته فناسب ان يكون خلقه بعد الموجودات.
الثامنة :ان من كرامته علي خالقه أنه هيأ له مصالحه وحوائجه وآلات معيشته وأسباب حياته فما رفع رأسه الا وذلك كله حاضر عتيد
التاسعة :انه سبحانه أراد أن يظهر شرفه وفضله على سائر المخلوقات فقدمها عليه في الخلق ولهذا قالت الملائكة ليخلق ربنا ما شاء ,فلن يخلق خلقا اكرم عليه منا, فلما خلق آدم وأمرهم بالسجود له ظهر فضله وشرفه عليهم بالعلم والمعرفة, فلما وقع في الذنب ظنت الملائكة أن ذلك الفضل  قد نسخ, ولم تطلع على عبودية التوبة الكامنه, فلما تاب الى ربه وأتى بتلك العبودية علمت الملائكة ان لله في خلقه سرا لا يعلمه سواه
العاشرة: انه سبحانه لما افتتح خلق هذا العالم بالقلم من أحسن المناسبة أن يختمه بخلق الانسان فان القلم آلة العلم والانسان هو العالم ولهذا اظهر سبحانه فضل آدم على الملائكة بالعلم الذي خص به دونهم
الفوائد/ ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال  ابن أبي العز الحنفي/شرح الطحاوية 
الْأَحَادِيثُ الْوَارِدَةُ فِي ذِكْرِ الْحَوْضِ تَبْلُغُ حَدَّ التَّوَاتُرِ، رَوَاهَا مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ بِضْعٌ وَثَلَاثُونَ صَحَابِيًّا، وَلَقَدِ اسْتَقْصَى طُرُقَهَا شَيْخُنَا الشَّيْخُ عِمَادُ الدِّينِ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ، تَغَمَّدَهُ اللَّهُ بِرَحْمَتِهِ، فِي آخِرِ تَارِيخِهِ الْكَبِيرِ، الْمُسَمَّى بِ"الْبِدَايَةِ وَالنِّهَايَةِ".
ثم قال : فَقَاتَلَ اللَّهُ الْمُنْكِرِينَ لِوُجُودِ الْحَوْضِ، وَأَخْلِقْ بِهِمْ أَنْ يُحَالَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ وُرُودِهِ يَوْمَ الْعَطَشِ الْأَكْبَرِ.
463- الحوض قبل الصراط
قال القرطبي:
ذهب صاحب القوت و غيره إلى أن حوض النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إنما هو بعد الصراط 
و الصحيح أن للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم حوضين : أحدهما في الموقف قبل الصراط ، و الثاني في الجنة و كلاهما يسمى كوثرا على ما يأتي 
و الكوثر في كلام العرب الخير الكثير 
و اختلف في الميزان و الحوض أيهما قبل الآخر 
فقيل : الميزان قبل 
و قيل : الحوض .
قال أبو الحسن القابسي : و الصحيح أن الحوض قبل .
قلت : و المعنى يقتضيه فإن الناس يخرجون عطاشاً من قبورهم كما تقدم ، فيقدم قبل الصراط و الميزان و الله أعلم 
و قال أبو حامد في كتاب كشف علوم الآخرة ، و حكى بعض السلف من أهل التصنيف : أن الحوض يورد بعد الصراط و هو غلط من قائله . قال المؤلف : هو كما قال .
التذكرة / القرطبي
464- رفع الإشكال حول الأحاديث التي تصف الحوض
بعد أن ذكر القرطبي أحاديث وصف الحوض قال:
قال القرطبي:
ظن بعض الناس أن هذه التحديدات في أحاديث الحوض اضطراب و اختلاف و ليس كذلك ، و إنما تحدث النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بحديث الحوض مرات عديدة و ذكر فيها تلك الألفاظ المختلفة مخاطباً لكل طائفة بما كانت تعرف من مسافات مواضعها ، فيقول لأهل الشام ما بين أذرح و جرباء ، و لأهل اليمن من صنعاء إلى عدن . و هكذا و تارة آخرى يقدر بالزمان فيقول : مسيرة شهر ، و المعنى المقصود أنه حوض كبير متسع الجوانب و الزوايا فكان ذلك بحسب من حضره ممن يعرف تلك الجهات فخاطب كل قوم بالجهة التي يعرفونها ، و الله أعلم .
التذكرة / القرطبي
465- هل الحوض يكون على هذه الأرض؟
قال القرطبي:
و لا يخطر ببالك أو يذهب وهمك إلى أن الحوض يكون على وجه هذه الأرض و إنما يكون وجوده في الأرض المبدلة على مسامتة هذه الأقطار أو في المواضع تكون بدلاً من هذه المواضع في هذه الأرض ,و هي أرض بيضاء كالفضة لم يسفك فيها دم ، و لم يظلم على ظهرها أحد قط كما تقدم ، تطهر لنزول الجبار جل جلاله لفصل القضاء
التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

466- ما السر في حراسة الكعبة من أصحاب الفيل في الجاهلية ولم تحرس في الإسلام مما صنع بها الحجاج والقرامطة؟

فإن قال قائل ما السر في حراسة الكعبة من أصحاب الفيل في الجاهلية ولم تحرس في الإسلام مما صنع بها الحجاج والقرامطة حين سلبوها ثيابها وقلعوا الحجر ومما يصنع بها في آخر الزمان؟
فالجواب أن حبس الفيل كان علما لنبوة نبينا ودليلا على نبوته, لأن أهله كانوا عمار البيت وسكان الوادي, فصين ليعرفوا نعمة الذي حفظه بلا قتال, 
فلما ظهر نبي منهم تأكدت الحجة عليهم بالأدلة التي شوهدت بالبصر قبل الأدلة التي ترى بالبصائر, وكان حكم الحس غالبا على القوم فأروا آية تدل على وجود الناصر 
فلما ظهر الدين وقويت حججه كان ما جرى ويجري على الكعبة ابتلاء للخلق كما سلط الكفار على الأنبياء لينظر إيمان المؤمنين هل يثبت أو يتزلزل
 كشف المشكل من حديث الصحيحين/ أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن ابن الجوزي
477- كم بنيت الكعبة من مرة ؟
قال السهيلي:
وَكَانَ بِنَاؤُهَا فِي الدّهْرِ خَمْسَ مَرّاتٍ . 
الْأُولَى : حِينَ بَنَاهَا شِيثُ بْنُ آدَمَ
وَ الثّانِيَةُ حِينَ بَنَاهَا إبْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى الْقَوَاعِدِ الْأُولَى
وَ الثّالِثَةُ حِينَ بَنَتْهَا قُرَيْشٌ قَبْلَ الْإِسْلَامِ بِخَمْسَةِ أَعْوَامٍ 
وَ الرّابِعَةُ حِينَ احْتَرَقَتْ فِي عَهْدِ ابْنِ الزّبَيْرِ بِشَرَارَةِ طَارَتْ مِنْ أَبِي قُبَيْسٍ ، فَوَقَعَتْ فِي أَسْتَارِهَا ، فَاحْتَرَقَتْ وَقِيلَ إنّ امْرَأَةً  أَرَادَتْ أَنْ تُجَمّرَهَا ، فَطَارَتْ شَرَارَةٌ مِنْ الْمِجْمَرِ فِي أَسْتَارِهَا ، فَاحْتَرَقَتْ فَشَاوَرَ ابْنُ الزّبَيْرِ فِي هَدْمِهَا مَنْ حَضَرَهُ فَهَابُوا هَدْمَهَا ، وَقَالُوا : نَرَى أَنْ يصْلَحَ مَا وَهَى ، وَلَا تُهْدَمَ . فَقَالَ لَوْ أَنّ بَيْتَ أَحَدِكُمْ احْتَرَقَ لَمْ يَرْضَ لَهُ إلّا بِأَكْمَلِ صَلَاحٍ . وَلَا يَكْمُلُ إصْلَاحُهَا إلّا بِهَدْمِهَا . فَهَدَمَهَا حَتّى أَفْضَى إلَى قَوَاعِدِ إبْرَاهِيمَ فَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يَزِيدُوا فِي الْحَفْرِ . فَحَرّكُوا حَجَرًا فَرَأَوْا تَحْتَهُ نَارًا وَهَوْلًا . أَفْزَعَهُمْ فَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يُقِرّوا الْقَوَاعِدَ وَأَنْ يَبْنُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ انْتَهَى الْحَفْرُ
الخامسة :عبد الملك ابن مروان هدم ما بناه ابن الزبير و بناها على ما كانت في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
و قال النووي في شرح مسلم
قال العلماء بنى البيت خمس مرات :
بنته الملائكة
ثم ابراهيم صلى الله عليه و سلم 
ثم قريش في الجاهلية وحضر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم هذا البناء وله خمس وثلاثون سنة وقيل خمس وعشرون 
ثم ابن الزبير
ثم الحجاج 
و استمر إلى الآن
إعلام الساجد بأحكام المساجد/محمد ابن عبد الله الزركشي/47 /مصطفى المراغي

478 -إشكال في بناء بيت المقدس
وَمِنْ خَوَاصّهَا أَيْضًا أَنّ الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ أَوّلُ مَسْجِدٍ وُضِعَ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا فِي " الصّحِيحَيْنِ " عَنْ أَبِي ذَر ّ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ عَنْ أَوّلِ مَسْجِدٍ وُضِعَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ؟
فَقَالَ الْمَسْجِدُ الْحَرَامُ 
قُلْتُ: ثُمّ أَيّ ؟
قَالَ الْمَسْجِدُ الْأَقْصَى 
قُلْتُ :كَمْ بَيْنَهُمَا ؟
قَالَ أَرْبَعُونَ عَامًا
وَقَدْ أَشْكَلَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ عَلَى مَنْ لَمْ يَعْرِفْ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ فَقَالَ مَعْلُومٌ أَنّ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنَ دَاوُدَ هُوَ الّذِي بَنَى الْمَسْجِدَ الْأَقْصَى وَبَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ إبْرَاهِيمَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ أَلْفِ عَامٍ
وَهَذَا مِنْ جَهْلِ هَذَا الْقَائِلِ, فَإِنّ سُلَيْمَانَ إنّمَا كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى تَجْدِيدُهُ لَا تَأْسِيسُهُ 
وَاَلّذِي أَسّسَهُ هُوَ يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ إسْحَاقَ صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِمَا وَآلِهِمَا وَسَلّمَ بَعْدَ بِنَاءِ إبْرَاهِيمَ الْكَعْبَةَ بِهَذَا الْمِقْدَارِ
زاد المعاد/ ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

479- معنى الإلحاد في أسماء الله
....و أيضا فلو لم تكن أسماؤه ذوات معان وأوصاف لكانت جامدة كالأعلام المحضة التي لم توضع لمسماها باعتبار معنى قام به ,فكانت كلها سواء ,ولم يكن فرق بين مدلولاتها ,وهذا مكابرة صريحة وبهت بين,
فإن من جعل معنى اسم القدير هو معنى اسم السميع البصير و معنى اسم التواب هو معنى اسم المنتقم و معنى اسم المعطي هو معنى اسم المانع فقد كابر العقل واللغة والفطرة  
فنفي معاني أسمائه من أعظم الإلحاد فيها والإلحاد فيها أنواع هذا أحدها 
الثاني: تسمية الأوثان بها كما يسمونها آلهة, و قال ابن عباس ومجاهد عدلوا بأسماء الله تعالى عما هي عليه فسموا بها أوثانهم فزادوا و نقصوا فاشتقوا اللات من الله, و العزى من العزيز و مناة من المنان
وروي عن ابن عباس يلحدون في أسمائه يكذبون عليه, و هذا تفسير بالمعنى 
و حقيقة الإلحاد فيها العدول بها عن الصواب فيها وإدخال ما ليس من معانيها فيها و إخراج حقائق معانيها عنها هذا حقيقة الإلحاد  
و من فعل ذلك فقد كذب على الله, ففسر ابن عباس الإلحاد بالكذب أو هو غاية الملحد في أسمائه تعالى ,فإنه إذا أدخل في معانيها ما ليس منها وخرج بها عن حقائقها أو بعضها فقد عدل بها عن الصواب والحق وهو حقيقة الإلحاد .
فالإلحاد إما بجحدها وإنكارها, و إما بجحد معانيها وتعطيلها,و إما بتحريفها عن الصواب و إخراجها عن الحق بالتأويلات الباطلة, وإما بجعلها أسماء لهذه المخلوقات المصنوعات, كإلحاد أهل الإتحاد فإنهم جعلوها أسماء هذا الكون محمودها ومذمومها ,حتى قال زعيمهم :و هو المسمى بكل اسم ممدوح عقلا  و شرعا وعرفا و بكل اسم مذموم عقلا وشرعا و عرفا 
تعالى الله عما يقول الملحدون علوا كبيرا 
مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم
480-دلالة المطابقة, اللزوم,التضمن
...أن الإسم من أسمائه تبارك وتعالى كما يدل على الذات والصفة التي اشتق منها بالمطابقة فإنه يدل عليه دلالتين أخريين بالتضمن واللزوم,
فيدل على الصفة بمفردها بالتضمن, و كذلك على الذات المجردة عن الصفة و يدل على الصفة الأخرى باللزوم
فإن اسم السميع يدل على ذات الرب وسمعه بالمطابقة ,و على الذات وحدها و على السمع وحده بالتضمن ويدل على اسم الحي وصفة الحياة بالإلتزام وكذلك سائر أسمائه وصفاته 
و لكن يتفاوت الناس  في معرفة اللزوم وعدمه, و من ههنا يقع اختلافهم في كثير من الأسماء والصفات والأحكام, فإن من علم أن الفعل الإختياري لازم للحياة وأن السمع والبصر لازم للحياة الكاملة وأن سائر الكمال من لوازم الحياة الكاملة أثبت من أسماء الرب وصفاته وأفعاله ما ينكره من لم يعرف لزوم ذلك ولا عرف حقيقة الحياة ولوازمها وكذلك سائر صفاته .
فإن اسم العظيم له لوازم ينكرها من لم يعرف عظمة الله ولوازمها 
وكذلك اسم العلي واسم الحكيم وسائر أسمائه 
فإن من لوازم اسم العلي العلو المطلق بكل اعتبار فله العلو المطلق من جميع الوجوه علو القدر وعلو القهر وعلو الذات ,فمن جحد علو الذات فقد جحد لوازم اسمه العلي 
و كذلك اسمه الظاهر من لوازمه أن لا يكون فوقه شيء كما في الصحيح عن النبي( وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء ),بل هو سبحانه فوق كل شيء فمن جحد فوقيته سبحانه فقد جحد لوازم اسمه الظاهر
و لا يصح أن يكون الظاهر هو من له فوقية القدر فقط كما يقال الذهب فوق الفضة و الجوهر فوق الزجاج لأن هذه الفوقية تتعلق بالظهور بل قد يكون المفوق أظهر من الفائق فيها و لا يصح أن يكون ظهور القهر و الغلبة فقط و إن كان سبحانه ظاهرا بالقهر والغلبة لمقابلة الإسم الباطن وهو الذي ليس دونه شيء كما قابل الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء  ب (الآخر )الذي ليس بعده شيء 
و كذلك اسم الحكيم من لوازمه ثبوت الغايات المحمودة المقصودة له بأفعاله و وضعه الأشياء في مواضعها وإيقاعها على أحسن الوجوه فإنكار ذلك إنكار لهذا الإسم و لوازمه وكذلك سائر أسمائه الحسنى 
مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم
481- قاعدة نفي النقص عن الله
...ولهذا سمى السلف كتبهم التي صنفوها في السنة و إثبات صفات الرب وعلوه على خلقه وكلامه وتكليمه توحيدا
لأن نفي ذلك و إنكاره و الكفر به إنكار للصانع وجحد له و إنما توحيده إثبات صفات كماله و تنزيهه عن التشبيه و النقائص, فجعل المعطلة جحد الصفات وتعطيل الصانع عنها  توحيدا و جعلوا إثباتها لله تشبيها و تجسيما و تركيبا ,فسموا الباطل باسم الحق ترغييا فيه و زخرفا ينفقونه به 
و سموا الحق باسم الباطل تنفيرا عنه 
و الناس أكثرهم مع ظاهر السكة ليس لهم نقد النقاد 
( من يهد الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا ) الكهف 17
و المحمود لا يحمد على العدم والسكوت ألبتة ,إلا إذا كانت سلب عيوب ونقائص تتضمن إثبات أضدادها من الكمالات الثبوتية ,و إلا فالسلب المحض لا حمد فيه ولا مدح ولا كمال .
و كذلك حمده لنفسه على عدم اتخاذ الولد المتضمن لكمال صمديته و غناه وملكه, وتعبيد كل شيء له فاتخاذ الولد ينافي ذلك كما قال تعالى:
( قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه هو الغني له ما في السموات وما في الأرض )يونس 68
وحمد نفسه على عدم الشريك المتضمن تفرده بالربوبية والإلهية و توحده بصفات الكمال التي لا يوصف بها غيره ,فيكون شريكا له, فلو عدمها لكان كل موجود أكمل منه لأن الموجود أكمل من المعدوم 
و لهذا لا يحمد نفسه سبحانه بعدم إلا إذا كان متضمنا لثبوت كمال, كما حمد نفسه بكونه لا يموت لتضمنه كمال حياته
وحمد نفسه بكونه لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم لتضمن ذلك كمال قيوميته 
وحمد نفسه بأنه لا يعزب عن علمه مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر لكمال علمه وإحاطته
وحمد نفسه بأنه لا يظلم أحدا لكمال عدله وإحسانه وحمد نفسه بأنه لا تدركه الأبصار لكمال عظمته ,يرى ولا يدرك, كما أنه يعلم ولا يحاط به علما
فمجرد نفي الرؤية ليس بكمال لأن العدم لا يرى فليس في كون الشيء لا يرى كمال ألبتة, وإنما الكمال في كونه لا يحاط به رؤية و لا إدراكا لعظمته في نفسه و تعاليه عن إدراك المخلوق له و كذلك حمد نفسه بعدم الغفلة والنسيان لكمال علمه 
 فكل سلب في القرآن حمد الله به نفسه فلمضادته لثبوت ضده ولتضمنه كمال ثبوت ضده 
مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

482 -متى يناظر أهل البدع؟
فإن قال قائل : وإن كان رجل قد علمه الله عز وجل علماً ، فجاءه رجل يسأله عن مسألة في الدين ، ينازعه ويخاصمه ، ترى له أن يناظره حتى تثبت عليه الحجة ، ويرد على قوله ؟
قيل له : هذا الذي نهينا عنه ، وهو الذي حذرناه من تقدم من أئمة المسلمين .
فإن قال قائل : فماذا نصنع ؟ .
قيل له : إن كان الذي يسألك مسألته ، مسألة مسترشد إلى طريق الحق لا مناظرة ، فأرشده بألطف ما يكون من البيان بالعلم من الكتاب والسنة ، وقول الصحابة ، وقول أئمة المسلمين . و إن كان يريد مناظرتك ومجادلتك ، فهذا الذي كره لك العلماء ، فلا تناظره ، واحذره على دينك ، كما قال من تقدم من أئمه المسلمين إن كنت لهم متبعاً .
فإن قال : ندعهم يتكلمون بالباطل ، ونسكت عنهم ؟
قيل له : سكوتك عنهم وهجرتك لما تكلموا به أشد عليهم من مناظرتك لهم ، كذا قال من تقدم من السلف الصالح من علماء المسلمين .
حدثنا أبو بكر بن عبد الحميد قال : حدثنا زهير بن محمد قال : حدثنا منصور بن سفيان قال : حدثنا حماد بن زيد ، عن أيوب أنه قال : لست براد عليهم أشد من السكوت .
فإن قال قائل : فإن اضطر في الأمر وقتاً من الأوقات إلى مناظرتهم ، وإثبات الحجة عليهم ,ألا يناظرهم ؟
قيل : الاضطرار إنما يكون مع إمام له مذهب سوء ، فيمتحن الناس ، ويدعوهم إلى مذهبه ، كفعل من مضى في وقت أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : ثلاثة خلفاء امتحنوا الناس ، ودعوهم إلى مذهبهم السوء ، فلم يجد العلماء بداً من الذب عن الدين ، وأرادوا بذلك معرفة العامة الحق من الباطل ، فناظروهم ضرورة لا اختياراً ، فأثبت الله عز وجل الحق مع أحمد بن حنبل ، ومن كان على طريقته ، وأذل الله العظيم المعتزلة وفضحهم ، وعرفت العامة أن الحق ما كان عليه أحمد بن حنبل ومن تابعه إلى يوم القيامة
 الشريعة/ أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين الآجري
483 -آداب المناظرة في المسائل الفقهية
فإن قال قائل : هذا الذي ذكرته وبينته قد عرفناه ، فإذا لم تكن مناظرتنا في شيء من الأهواء التي يذكرها أهل الحق ، ونهينا عن الجدال والمراء والخصومة فيها ، فإن كانت عن الفقه في الأحكام مثل الطهارة والصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج والنكاح والطلاق ، وما أشبهه ذلك من الأحكام ، فهل مباح لنا أن نتناظر فيه ونتجادل ، أم هو محظور علينا ، عرفنا ما يلزم فيه ؟ كيف السلامة منه ؟
قيل له : هذا الذي ذكرته ما أقل من سلم من المناظرة فيه ، حتى لا يلحقه فيه فتنة ولا مأثم ، ويظفر به الشيطان .
فإن قال : كيف ؟
قيل له : هذا ، قد كثر في الناس جداً في أهل العلم والفقه في كل بلد يناظر الرجل الرجل يريد مغالبته ، ويعلو صوته ، والاستظهار عليه بالاحتجاج ، فيحمر لذلك وجهه ، وتنتفخ أوداجه ، ويعلو صوته ، وكل واحد منهما يحب أن يخطىء صاحبه ، وهذا الرأي من كل واحد منهما خطأ عظيم ، لا تحمد عواقبه ولا تحمده العلماء من العلماء ، لأن مرادك أن يخطىء مناظرك خطأ منك ، ومعصية عظيمة ، ومراده : أن تخطىء خطأ منه ، ومعصية ، فمتى يسلم الجميع له ؟
فإن قال قائل : فإنما نتناظر لتخرج لنا الفائدة ؟ .
قيل له : هذا كلام ظاهر، وفي المناظرة غيره .
وقيل له : إن أردت وجه السلامة في المناظرة لطلب الفائدة ، كما ذكرت ، فإذا كنت أنت حجازياً ، والذي يناظرك عراقياً ، وبينكما مسألة ، تقول أنت : حلال ,
ويقول هو: بل هو حرام
فإن كنتما تريدان السلامة ، وطلب الفائدة ، فقل له : رحمك الله ، هذه المسألة ، قد اختلف فيها من تقدم من الشيوخ ، فتعال حتى نتناظر فيها مناصحة ، لا مغالبة ، فإن يكن الحق فيها معك اتبعتك ، وتركت قولي ، وإن يكن الحق معي اتبعتني وتركت قولك ، لا أريد أن تخطىء ولا أغالبك ، ولا تريد أن أخطىء ولا تغالبني .
فإن جرى الأمر على هذا فهو حسن جميل ، وما أعز هذا في الناس .
فإذا قال كل واحد منهما : لا نطيق هذا ، وصدقا عن أنفسهما .
قيل لكل واحد منهما : قد عرفت قولك وقول أصحابك واحتجاجهم ، وأنت فلا ترجع عن قولك ، وترى أن خصمك كذلك ، فما بكما إلى المجادلة والمراء والخصومة حاجة إذاً . كل واحد منكما ليس يريد الرجوع عن مذهبه ، وإنما مراد كل واحد منكما أن يخطىء صاحبه ، فأنتما آثمان بهذا المراء ، وأعاذ الله تعالى العلماء الفضلاء عن هذا المراد .
فإذا لم تجر المناظرة على المناصحة فالسكوت أسلم ، قد عرفت ما عندك وما عنده وعرف ما عنده وما عندك . والسلام .
 الشريعة/ أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين الآجري
484 -توجيه قصة صبيغ بن عسل في سؤاله عن(و الذاريات ذروا )
قال محمد بن الحسين : فإن قال قائل : فمن سأل عن تفسير :(والذاريات ذروا * فالحاملات وقرا )استحق الضرب ، والتنكيل به والهجرة ؟
قيل له : لم يكن ضرب عمر رضي الله عنه له بسبب هذه المسألة ، ولكن لما بلغ عمر رضي الله عنه ما كان يسأل عنه من متشابه القرآن من قبل أن يراه علم أنه مفتون ، قد شغل نفسه بما لا يعود عليه نفعه ، وعلم أن اشتغاله بطلب علم الواجبات من علم الحلال والحرام أولى به ، وبطلب علم سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى به ، فلما علم أنه مقبل على ما لا ينفعه ، سأل عمر رضي الله عنه ربه أن يمكنه منه ، حتى ينكل به ، وحتى يحذر غيره ، لأنه راع يجب عليه تفقد رعيته في هذا وفي غيره ، فأمكنه الله عز وجل منه .
قال محمد بن الحسين : وهكذا كان من بعد عمر ، علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، إذا سأله إنسان عما لا يعنيه : عنفه ورده إلى ماهو أولى به .
وروي أن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال يوما : سلوني .
فقام ابن الكواء ، فقال : ما السواد الذي في القمر ؟
فقال له : قاتلك الله ، سل تفقهاً ، ولا تسأل تعنتاً ، ألا سألت عن شيء ينفعك في أمر دنياك أو أمر آخرتك ؟ ثم قال : ذاك محو الليل .
 الشريعة/ أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين الآجري

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

485- التعريف برسالة:( العز بن عبد السلام / بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم)
قال الألباني:
الوجه الثاني: أنها رسالة لطيفة جدا جمع فيها المؤلف رحمه الله أكثر من أربعين فضيلة من فضائل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم , و ما أكثرها و قد استقصاها السيوطي في (الخصائص الكبرى) في ثلاث مجلدات ,قسم كبير منها من( دلائل النبوة) لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني , و (دلائل النبوة) للإمام البيهقي 
و في هذه الكتب الثلاثة و بخاصة الأول منها كثير من الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة بخلاف رسالة المؤلف هذه فإنها نخبة ممتازة ليس فيها -بفضل الله - ما يمكن القطع بضعفه بل جله إن لم أقل كله صحيح ثابت....
 بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم/12/المكتب الإسلامي

486- لماذا لم يناد الله الرسول باسمه في القرآن؟
ومنها أن الله تعالى وقره ففي ندائه ، فناداه بأحب أسمائه واسني أوصافه فقال: ( يا أيها النبي ) و ( يا أيها الرسول )  وهذه الخصيصة لم تثبت لغيره ، بل ثبت أن كلاً منهم نودي باسمه ، فقال تعالي: ( يا آدم اسكن ) ( يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك) ,( يا موسى إني أنا الله ),(يا نوح اهبط بسلام ),( يا داود إنا جعلناك خليفة ً في الأرض ) ,( يا إبراهيم قد صدقت الرؤيا ),( يا لوط أنا رُ سُلُ ربك ),( يا زكريا إنا نبشرك ),( يا يحيى خذ الكتاب )
و لا يخفى على أحد أن السيد إذا دَعى أحد عبيده بأفضل ما وجد يهم من الأوصاف العليّة والأخلاق السنيّة ، ودعا الآخرين بأسمائهم الأعلام لا يُشعر بوصف من الأوصاف ، ولا بخلق من الأخلاق ، أن منزلة من دعاه بأفضل الأسماء والأوصاف أعز عليه وأقرب إليه ممن دعاه باسمه العلم. وهذا معلومٌ بالعرف أن من دُعي بأفضل أوصافه وأخلاقه كل ذلك مبالغة في تعظيمه واحترامه .
حتى قال القائل:
لا تدعني إلا بعبدها...فإنه أفضل أسمائي
 بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم/38/المكتب الإسلامي
487- الفرق بين معجزة عيسى و معجزة نبينا صلوات الله عليهم
وعيسى عليه السلام أبرأ الأكمه مع بقاء عينه في مقرها
ورسول الله صلى الله عيه وسلم رد العين بعد أن سالت على الخد ففيه معجزة من وجهين:
إحداهما: التئامها بعد سيلانها 
و الأخرى: رد البصر إليها بعد فقده منها. 
قال الألباني: يشير إلى حديث ......عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة عن أبيه عن جده قتادة أنه أصيبت عينه يوم أحد فسالت حدقته على وجنته فأرادوا أن يقطعوها، فسألوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: "لا فدعا به فغمز عينه براحته فكان لا يدرى أي عينيه أصيبت)
 بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم/41/المكتب الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

488 -هل يمكن لأحد أن يحيط بكلام العرب

قال بعض الفقهاء: "كلام العرب لا يحيط بِهِ إِلاَّ نبيّ".
وهذا كلامَ حَرِيٌّ أن يكون صحيحاً. وَمَا بلغنا أنّ أحداً ممن مضى ادعى حفْظ اللغة كلِها
فأما الكتاب المنسوب إِلَى الخليل وَمَا فِي خاتمته من قوله: "هَذَا آخر كلام العرب" فقد كَانَ الخليل أورع وأتقى لله جلّ ثناؤه من أن يقول ذَلِكَ.
ولقد سمعت عليَّ بن مِهْرُوَيْهِ يقول: سمعت هرون بن هَزاري يقول: سمعت سُفيان بن عُيْينة يقول: "من أحبّ أن ينظر إِلَى رجل خُلق من الذّهب والمِسك فلينظر إِلَى الخليل بن أحمد".
وأخبرني أبو داود سليمان بن يزيد عن ذَلِكَ المَصاحِفِي عن النَّضر بن شُمَيْل قال: "كنا نُمَيِّل بَيْنَ ابن عون والخليل بن أحمد أيُّهما تقدّم فِي الزّهد والعبادة فلا ندري أيهما نقدم"
قال: وسمعت النضر بن شميل يقول: "مَا رأيت أعلم بالسُّنة بعد ابن عون من الخليل بن أحمد" قال: وسمعت النضر يقول: "أُكلت الدنيا بأدب الخليل وكتبه وهو فِي خُصّ لا يُشعَر بِهِ".
قلنا فهذا مكان الخليل من الدين، أفتراه يُقدم عَلَى أن يقول: "هَذَا آخر كلام العرب?".
ثُمَّ أن فِي الكتاب الموسوم بِهِ من الإخلال مَا لا خفاء بِهِ عَلَى علماء اللغة، ومن نظر فِي سائر الأصناف الصحيحة علم صحة مَا قلناهُ.
الصاحبي في فقه اللغة /لابن فارس/26/أحمد صقر
489- عنعنة تميم, كشكشة أسد, كسكسة ربيع
أما العَنْعَنة الَّتِي تُذكِر عن تَميم - فقلبهم الهمزة فِي بعض كلامهم عيناً. يقولون: "سمعتُ عَنَّ فلاناً قال كذا" يريدون "أَنَّ".
ورُوي فِي حديث قَيْلَة: "تَحسب عَنِّي نائِمَةٌ" قال أبو عُبيد: أرادت تَحْسب أني، وهذه لُغة تميم. قال ذو الرمّة: 
أَعَنْ ترسَّمت من خَرقاء مَنْزِلةً...ماءُ الصَّبابة من عَيْنيك مَسْجُومُ 
أراد "أأن" فجعل مكان الهمزة عيناً.
وأما الكَشْكَشة الَّتِي فِي أسَد - فقال قوم: إنهم يبدلون الكاف شيناً فيقولون: "عَلَيْشَ" بمعني "عَلَيْكَ". ويُنشدون: 
فَعَيْناشِ عيْناها، جيدُشِ جيدُها.....و لَوْنُشِ إِلاَّ أنها غيرُ عاطلِ
وقال آخرون: يَصِلون بالكاف شيناً، فيقولون: "عَلَيكِش".
وكذلك الكسكَسة الَّتِي فِي رَبيعة - إنما هي أن يَصِلوا بالكاف سيناً، فيقولون: "عَلَيْكِسْ".
الصاحبي في فقه اللغة /لابن فارس/35/أحمد صقر
490- كم من لغة يمكن أن تكون في الكلمة؟
تقع فِي الكلمة الواحدة لُغتان. كقولهم: "الصِّرام" و "الصَّرام". و "الحِصاد" و "الحَصاد".
وتقع فِي الكلمات ثلاث لُغات. نحو: "الزُّجاج" و "الزِّجاج" و "الزَّجاج" و "وَشْكانَ ذا" و "وُشْكانَ ذا" و "وِِشْكان ذا".
وتقع فِي الكلمة أربع لُغات. نحو: "الصِّداق" و "الصَّداق" و "الصَّدُقة" و "الصُّدْقة".
وتكون منها خمس لُغات. نحو: "الشََََّمال" و "الشَّأْمَل" و الشّمْأل" و "الشَّمَل" و "الشَّمْل".
وتكون فِيهَا ست لُغات: "قُسْطاس" و "قِسْطاس" و "قُصْطاس" و "قُسْتاط" و "قُسَّاط" و "قِسَّاط".
ولا يكون أكثر من هَذَا.
الصاحبي في فقه اللغة /لابن فارس/67/أحمد صقر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

491- لماذا تسهل البدعة و المعصية على النفس؟

تأملت حرص النفس على ما منعت منه، فرأيت حرصها يزيد على قدر قوة المنع.
ورأيت في الشرب الأول: أن آدم عليه السلام لما نهي عن الشجرة، حرص عليها مع كثرة الأشجار المغنية عنها.
وفي الأمثال: المرء حريص على ما منع، وتواق إلى ما لم ينل
ويقال: لو أمر الناس بالجوع، لصبروا، ولو نهوا عن تفتيت البعر؛ لرغبوا فيه، وقالوا: ما نهينا عنه إلا لشيء.
وقد قيل:
......................أَحَ  بُّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى الإِنْسَانِ مَا مُنِعَا
فلما بحثت عن سبب ذلك، وجدت سببين:
أحدهما: أن النفس لا تصبر على الحصر؛ فإنه يكفي حصرها في صورة البدن، فإذا حصرت في المعنى بمنع، زاد طيشها، ولهذا لو قعد الإنسان في بيته شهرًا، لم يصعب عليه، ولو قيل له: لا تخرج من بيتك يومًا، طال عليه.
والثاني: أنها يشق عليها الدخول تحت حكم، ولهذا تستلذ الحرام، ولا تكاد تستطيب المباح، ولذلك يسهل عليها التعبد على ما ترى و تؤثر، لا على ما يؤثر.
صيد الخاطر/ ابن الجوزي
492- لماذا كانت البدعة أحب إلى إبليس من المعصية؟
و لما كانت هذه البدع المضلة جهلا بصفات الله و تكذيبا بما أخبر به عن نفسه و أخبر به عنه رسوله عنادا و جهلا كانت من أكبر الكبائر إن قصرت عن الكفر ,و كانت أحب إلى إبليس من كبار الذنوب كما قال بعض السلف:
البدعة أحب إلي إبليس من المعصية لان المعصية يتاب منها والبدعة لايتاب منها 
و قال إبليس لعنه الله:
أهلكت بني آدم بالذنوب و أهلكوني بلا إله إلا الله و الاستغفار ,فلما رأيت ذلك  بثثت فيهم الأهواء فهم يذنبون و لا يتوبون لأنهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا 
و معلوم أن المذنب إنما ضرره على نفسه وأما المبتدع فضرره على النوع
و فتنة المبتدع فى أصل الدين و فتنة المذنب فى الشهوة
و المبتدع قد قعد للناس على صراط الله المستقيم يصدهم عنه و المذنب ليس كذلك
و المبتدع قادح فى أوصاف الرب وكماله والمذنب ليس كذلك
و المبتدع مناقض لما جاء به الرسول و العاصي ليس كذلك
و المبتدع يقطع على الناس طريق الآخرة والعاصي بطيء السير بسبب ذنوبه
الداء و الدواء/ ابن القيم/220/دار ابن الجوزي
493- لماذا تبعد التوبة عن المبتدع؟
وسبب بعده عن التوبة أن الدخول تحت تكاليف الشريعة صعب على النفس, لأنه أمر مخالف للهوى وصاد عن سبيل الشهوات فيثقل عليها جدا, لأن الحق ثقيل و النفس إنما تنشط بما يوافق هواها لا بما يخالفه
وكل بدعة فللهوى فيها مدخل لأنها راجعة إلى نظر مخترعها لا إلى نظر الشارع ,
فإن أدخل فيها نظر الشارع فعلى حكم التبع لا بحكم الأصل مع ضميمة أ خرى وهي أن المبتدع لا بد له من تعلق بشبهة دليل ينسبها إلى الشارع ,و يدعي أن ما ذكره هو مقصود الشارع فصار هواه مقصودا بدليل شرعي في زعمه فكيف يمكنه الخروج عن ذلك و داعي الهوى مستمسك بحسن ما يتمسك به ؟ وهو الدليل الشرعي في الجملة 
ومن الدليل على ذلك ما روي عن الأوزاعي قال : بلغني أن من ابتدع بدعة ضلالة خلاه الشيطان و العبادة أو ألقى عليه الخشوع والبكاء كي يصطاد به 
و قال بعض الصحابة : أشد الناس عبادة مفتون و احتج بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام : [ يحقر أحدكم صلاته في صلاته وصيامه في صيامه ] إلى آخر الحديث 
ويحقق ما قاله الواقع كما نقل في الأخبار عن الخوارج وغيرهم 
فالمبتدع يزيد في الاجتهاد لينال في الدنيا التعظيم والمال والجاه وغير ذلك من أصناف الشهوات بل التعظيم أعلى شهوات الدنيا ألا ترى إلى انقطاع الرهبان في الصوامع والديارات عن جميع الملذوذات ومقاساتهم في أصناف العبادات والكف عن الشهوات ؟
وهم مع ذلك خالدون في جهنم قال الله : { وجوه يومئذ خاشعة * عاملة ناصبة * تصلى نارا حامية } 
وقال : { قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا * الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا }
وما ذاك إلا لخفة يجدونها في ذلك الالتزام ونشاط بداخلهم يستسهلون به الصعب بسبب ما داخل النفس من الهوى فإذا بدا للمبتدع ما هو عليه رآه محبوبا عنده لاستبعاده للشهوات وعمله من جملتها ورآه موافقا للدليل عنده فما الذي يصده عن الاستمساك به والازدياد منه ؟ وهو يرى أن أعماله أفضل من أعمال غيره واعتقاد أنه أوفق وأعلى ؟
أفبعد البرهان مطلبا ؟ { كذلك يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء } 
الإعتصام/ الشاطبي/1/مشهور حسن
========
قال صاحب الموضوع: ذكر ابن الجوزي / تلبيس إبليس قصة تأكد ما قاله الشاطبي أحببت ذكرها
.... سمعت ابراهيم بن أدهم يقول: تعلمت المعرفة من راهب يقال له سمعان
دخلت عليه في صومعته فقلت له: يا سمعان منذ كم أنت في صومعتك هذه ؟
قال منذ سبعين سنة؟!
قلت ما طعامك؟
قال يا حنيفي وما دعاك إلى هذا؟
قلت: أحببت أن أعلم 
قال: في كل ليلة حمصة .
قلت فما الذي يهيج من قلبك حتى تكفيك هذه الحمصة ؟
قال :ترى الذين بحذائك
قلت: نعم 
قال: إنهم يأتونني في كل سنة يوما واحدا فيزينون صومعتي ويطوفون حولها يعظمونني بذلك, و كلما تثاقلت نفسي عن العبادة ذكّرتها تلك الساعة,فأنا أحتمل جهد سنة لعز ساعة, فاحتمل يا حنيفي جهد ساعة لعز الأبد 
فوقر في قلبي المعرفة
فقال :أزيدك 
قلت :نعم
قال: إنزل عن الصومعة فنزلت فأدلى إلي ركوة فيها عشرون حمصة ,فقال: لي أدخل الدير فقد رأوا ما أدليت إليك 
فلما دخلت الدير اجتمعت النصارى فقالوا: يا حنيفي ما الذي أدلى إليك الشيخ ؟
قلت: من قوته
قالوا وما تصنع به نحن أحق, ساوم 
قلت: عشرين دينارا ,فأعطوني عشرين دينارا ,فرجعت إلى الشيخ فقال أخطأت لو ساومتهم عشرين ألفا لأعطوك 
هذا عز من لا يعبد فانظر كيف تكون بعز من تعبده يا حنيفي أقبل على ربك.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

494 - تقارب اللغتين العبرية و العربية
.........و قال غيره لا حاجة إلى هذا التعسف في بيان اسمه في التوراة بل اسمه فيها أظهر من هذا كله
 و ذلك أن التوراة هي باللغة العبرية وهي قريبة من العربية بل هي أقرب لغات الأمم إلى اللغة العربية وكثيرا ما يكون الاختلاف بينهما في كيفية أداء الحروف والنطق بها من التفخيم و الترقيق و الضم والفتح و غير ذلك و اعتبر هذا بتقارب ما بين مفردات اللغتين:
 فإن العرب يقولون: (لا ) و العبرانيين تقول: (لوا), فيضمون اللام ويأتون بالألف بين الواو و الألف
 و تقول العرب :(قدس) و يقول العبرانيون:( قدش )
و تقول العرب: (أنت  و يقول العبرانيون :(أنا)
 و تقول العرب :(يأتي كذا  و يقول العبرانيون: (يواتى), فيضمون الياء ويأتون بالألف بعدها بين الواو و الألف
 و تقول العرب :(قدسك )  و يقول العبرانيون :(قدشحا)
 و تقول العرب:( منه) و يقول العبرانيون:  (ممنو)
 و تقول العرب :(من يهوذا )و يقول العبرانيون :(مهوذا)
 و تقول العرب: (سمعتك) و يقول العبرانيون:(شمعي  خا)
 و تقول العرب: (من) ويقول العبرانيون:( مي)
 و تقول العرب:( يمينه) و يقول العبرانيون:( مينو)
 و تقول العرب:( له ) و يقول العبرانيون :(لو) بين الواو و الألف 
 و كذلك تقول العرب :(أمة) ويقول العبرانيون:( أموا)
  و تقول العرب :(أرض) و يقول العبرانيون :(إيرض)
 و تقول العرب: (واحد) و يقول العبرانيون :(إيحاد)
 وتقول العرب:( عالم) و يقول العبرانيون :(عولام) وتقول العرب:( كيس) ويقول العبرانيون :(كييس)
 وتقول العرب :(يأكل) و يقول العبرانيون:( يوخل )
و تقول العرب:( تين) ويقول العبرانيون:( تيين)
 و تقول العرب:( إله) ويقول العبرانيون : (أولوه)
 و تقول العرب :(إلهنا) ويقول العبرانيون:( ألوهينو )
و تقول العرب :(أبانا) ويقول العبرانيون :(أبوتينا)
 و يقولون:( باصباع إلوهيم) يعنون إصبع الإله
 و يقولون :(مابنم ) يعنون الابن
 و يقولون:( حاليب )بمعنى حلوب ,فإذا أرادوا يقولون: لا تأكل الجدي في حليب أمه, قالوا:( لو تدخل لذي ما حالوب أمو )
 ويقولون:( لو توخلو) أي لا تأكلوا
 و يقولون للكتب:( المشنا) ومعناها بلغة العرب المثناة التي تثنى أي تقرأ مرة بعد مرة 
و لا نطيل بأكثر من هذا في تقارب اللغتين وتحت هذا سر يفهمه من فهم تقارب ما بين الأمتين و الشريعتين .
جلاء الأفهام في فضل الصلاة على محمد خير الأنام/ ابن قيم الجوزية /264/مشهور حسن

495 -حروف تدل على أفعال
...و منها حروف تدلّ عَلَى الأفعال نحو :
"إزيداً" أي عِدْهُ.  
و"ح" من وحَيتُ.  
و"دِ" من وَدَيْتُ  
و"ش" من وَشيْتُ  
و"عِ" من وَعَيْتُ
 و"فِ" من وَفَيْتُ
 و"قِ" من وَقَيْتُ 
و"لِ" من وَلِيْتُ
 و"نِ" من وَنَيْتُ
 و"هِ" من وهيت.
 إلا أنَّ حذّاق النحويين يقولون فِي الوقف عَلَيْهَا "شِهْ" و"دِهْ" فيقفون عَلَى الهاء.
الصاحبي/ ابن فارس
496 -الإعراب خصيصة اللغة العربية
من العلوم الجليلة الَّتِي خصت بِهَا العرب - الإعرابُ الَّذِي هو الفارق بَيْنَ المعاني المتكافِئَة فِي اللفظ، وبه يعرف الخبر الَّذِي هو أصل الكلام، و لولاه مَا مُيّز فاعل من مفعول، ولا مضاف من مَنْعوت، ولا تَعَجُّبٌ من استفهام، ولا صَدْر من مصدَر، ولا نعتٌ من تأكيد.
وذكر بعض أصحابنا أن الإعراب يختص بالأخبار، وَقَدْ يكون الإعراب فِي غير الخبر أيضاً. لأنّا نقول: "أزيدٌ عندك?" و "أزيداً ضربت?" فقد عَمِل الإعراب وَلَيْسَ هو من باب الخبر.
ورغم ناس يُتَوقفُ عن قبول أخبارهم أن الذين يُسمَّون لفَلاسِفة قَدْ كَانَ لهم إعرابٌ ومؤلَّفاتُ نحوٍ. 
قال أحمد بن فارس: وهذا كلام لا يَعَرَّجُ عَلَى مثله. وإنما تَشَبّهَ القوم آنفاً بأهل الإسلام، فأخذوا من كتب علمائنا، وغَيَّروا بعض ألفاظها، ونسبوا ذَلِكَ إِلَى قوم ذَوي أسماء منكرةٍ بتراجمَ بَشِعَةٍ لا يكاد لسان ذي دين ينطق بِهَا.
وادَّعوا مع ذَلِكَ أن للقوم شعراً، وَقَدْ قرأناه فوجدناه قليل الماءِ، نَزْرَ الحَلاوة، غير مستقيم الوزن.
بلى، الشِّعر شِعر العرب، ديوانُهم وحافظ مآثِرهم، ومُقيّدُ أحسابهم، ثُمَّ للعرب العَروض الَّتِي هي ميزان الشِّعر، وبها يُعرف صحيحه من سقيمه.
ومن عرف دقائقه و أسراره و خفاياه علم أنه يُربي عَلَى جميع مَا يبَجَحُ بِهِ هؤلاء الَّذِين يَنْتَحلون معرفة حقائق الأشياء من الأعداد و الخطوط و النقط الَّتِي لا أعرف لَهَا فائدة غير أنها مع قلة فائدتها تُرِقّ الدّين، وتنتج كل مَا نعوذ بالله منه


الصاحبي/ ابن فارس

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

497- لماذا عرضت الجنة و النار على النبي  صلى الله عليه و سلم في صلاته؟ 
 قال العلماء : إنما خص النبي بردها و قمعها و كفها عن أهل المحشر دون غيره من الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم ، لأنه رآها في مسراه و عرضت عليه في صلاته حسب ما ثبت في الصحيح قال و في ذلك فوائد ثمان :
الأولى : أن الكفار لما كانوا يستهزئون به و يكذبونه في قوله ، و يؤذونه أشد الأذى, أراه الله تعالى النار التي أعدها للمستخفين به و بأمره تطييباً لقلبه و تسكيناً لفؤاده .
الثانية : الإشارة في ذلك إلى أن من طيب قلبه في شأن أعدائه بالإهانة و الانتقام ، فالأولى أن يطيب قلبه في شأن أوليائه و أحبابه بالتحية و الشفاعة و الإكرام .
الفائدة الثالثة : و يحتمل أن عرضها عليه ليعلم منة الله تعالى حين أنقذهم منها ببركته و شفاعته .
الفائدة الخامسة : أن سائر الأنبياء لم يروا قبل يوم القيامة شيئاً منها ، فإذا رأوها جزعوا و كفت ألسنتهم عن الخطيئة و الشفاعة من هولها و شغلهم أنفسهم عن أممهم ، و أما نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ، فقد رأى جميع ذلك فلا يفزع منه مثل ما فزغوا ليقدر على الخطبة ، و هو المقام المحمود الذي وعده به ربه تبارك و تعالى في القرآن المجيد و ثبت في صحيح السنة .
الفائدة السادسة : فيه دليل فقهي على أن الجنة و النار قد خلقتا خلافاً للمعتزلة المنكرين لخلقها ، و هو يجري على ظاهر القرآن في قوله تعالى : (أعدت للمتقين )  (أعدت للكافرين ) و الاعداد دليل الخلق و الإيجاد .
الفائدة السابعة : و يحتمل أنه أراه إياها ليعلم خسة الدنيا في جنب ما أراه ، فيكون في الدنيا أزهد و على شدائدها أصبر ، حتى يؤديه إلى الجنة فقد قيل : حبذا محنة تؤدي بصاحبها إلى الرخاء ، و بؤساً لنعمة تردي بصاحبها إلى البلاء .
الفائدة الثامنة : و يحتمل أن الله تعالى أراد ألا يكون لأحد كرامة إلا يكون لمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم مثلها ، و لما كان لإدريس عليه السلام كرامة الدخول إلى الجنة قبل يوم القيامة أراد الله تعالى أن يكون ذلك لصفه و نجيه و حبيبه و أمينه على وحيه محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و كرم و عظم و بجل و وقر ، قال ذلك جميعه الحافظ بن دحية رضي الله عنه في كتاب الابتهاج في أحاديث المعراج .
التذكرة / القرطبي/ما جاء في عظم جهنم
498- الحكمة من طلوع الشمس من مغربها
و قد قيل : إن الحكمة في طلوع الشمس من مغربها أن إبراهيم عليه السلام قال لنمرود : (فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق فأت بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر)
 و إن الملحدين و المنجمين عن آخرهم ينكرون ذلك و يقولون : هو غير كائن فيطلعها الله تعالى يوماً من المغرب ليرى المنكرين لذلك قدرته من أن الشمس في قدرته إن شاء أطلعها من المشرق و إن شاء أطلعها من المغرب ، و على هذا يحتمل أن يكون رد التوبة و الإيمان على من آمن و تاب من المنكرين لذلك المكذبين لخبر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ، فأما المصدق فإنه تقبل توبته و ينفعه إيمانه قبل ذلك ، و الله أعلم .
التذكرة / القرطبي/ طلوع الشمس من مغربها


499- لماذا ينزل المسيح وقت خروج الدجال ؟
فإن قيل : فما الحكمة في نزوله في ذلك الوقت دون غيره ؟ فالجواب عنه من ثلاثة أوجه :
أحدها : يحتمل أن يكون ذلك لأن اليهود همت بقتله و صلبه و جرى أمرهم معه على ما بينه الله تعالى في كتابه, و هم أبداً يدعون أنهم قتلوه و ينسبونه في السحر و غيره إلى ما كان الله يراه و نزهه منه ، و لقد ضرب الله عليهم الذلة فلم تقم لهم منذ أعز الله الإسلام و أظهره راية ، و لا كان لهم في بقعة من بقاع الأرض سلطان و لا قوة و لا شوكة ، و لا يزالون كذلك حتى تقرب الساعة فيظهر الدجال و هو أسحر السحرة و يبايعه اليهود فيكون يومئذ جنده مقدرين أنهم ينتقمون به من المسلمين
 فإذا صار أمرهم إلى هذا أنزل الله تعالى الذي عندهم أنهم قد قتلوه و أبرزه لهم و لغيرهم من المنافقين و المخالفين حياً و نصره على رئيسهم و كبيرهم المدعي الربوبية فقتله و هزم جنده من اليهود بمن معه من المؤمنين فلا يجدون يومئذ مهرباً و إن توارى أحد منهم بشجر أو حجر أو جدار ناداه : يا روح الله ها هنا يهودي حتى يوقف عليه . . فإما أن يسلم و إما أن يقتل ، و كذا كل كافر من كل صنف حتى لا يبقى على وجه الأرض كافر .


و الوجه الثاني : و هو أنه يحتمل أن يكون إنزاله مدة لدنو أجله لا لقتال الدجال لأنه لا ينبغي لمخلوق من التراب أن يموت في السماء ,لكن أمره يجري على ما قال الله تعالى : (منها خلقناكم و فيها نعيدكم و منها نخرجكم تارة أخرى)
 فينزله الله تعالى ليقبره في الأرض مدة يراه فيها من يقرب منه و يسمع به من نأى عنه ، ثم يقبضه فيتولى المؤمنون أمره و يصلون عليه و يدفن حيث دفن الأنبياء الذين أمه مريم من نسلهم, و هي الأرض المقدسة ، فينشر إذا نشر معهم 
 فهذا سبب إنزاله غير أنه يتفق في تلك الأيام من بلوغ الدجال باب لد . 
هذا ما وردت به الأخبار فإذا اتفق ذلك و كان الدجال قد بلغ من فتنته أنه ادعى الربوبية و لم ينتصب لقتاله أحد من المؤمنين لقلتهم ,كان هو أحق بالتوجه إليه و يجري قتله على يديه إذ كان ممن اصطفاه الله لرسالته ، و أنزل عليه كتابه و جعله و أمه آية ، فعلى هذا الوجه يكون الأمر بإنزاله لا أنه ينزل لقتال الدجال قصداً .
و الوجه الثالث : أنه وجد في الإنجيل فضل أمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم حسب ما قال و قوله الحق (ذلك مثلهم في التوراة و مثلهم في الإنجيل) فدعا الله عز و جل أن يجعله من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم فاستجاب الله تعالى دعاءه و رفعه إلى السماء إلى أن ينزله آخر الزمان مجدداً لما درس من دين الإسلام دين محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام فوافق خروج الدجال فقتله .
التذكرة / القرطبي/خروج الدجال

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

500- دابة تستمع للقبر!!
حكاية :
 قال أبو محمد عبد الحق : حدثني الفقيه أبو الحكم بن برجان ـ و كان من أهل العلم و العمل رحمه الله ـ أنهم دفنوا ميتاً بقريتهم من شرق إشبيلية .
 فلما فرغوا من دفنه قعدوا ناحية يتحدثون و دابة ترعى قريباً منهم . 
فإذا الدابة قد أقبلت مسرعة إلى القبر فجعلت أذنها عليه كأنها تسمع . ثم ولت فارة كذلك ـ فعلت مرة بعد أخرى ـ 
قال أبو الحكم رحمه الله : فذكرت عذاب القبر . و قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم :
 (إنهم ليعذبون عذاباً تسمعه البهائم ، و الله عز و جل أعلم بما كان من أمر ذلك الميت . )
ذكر هذه الحكاية لما قرأ القارىء هذا الحديث في عذاب القبر : و نحن إذ ذاك نسمع عليه كتاب مسلم بن الحجاج رضي الله عنه 


التذكرة/ القرطبي


501- عجيبة
 حكي في الأحياء أن شخصاً كان له بقرة, و كان يشوب لبنها بالماء ويبيعه، فجاء السيل في بعض الأودية وهي واقفة ترعى فمر عليها فغرقها، فجلس صاحبها يندبها فقال له بعض بنيه:
 يا أبت لا تندبها فإن المياه التي كنا نخلطها بلبنها اجتمعت فغرقتها.!!
 المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف/ الأبشيهي


502- مدح الحمار و ذمه


أصح من عير أبي سيارة
هو رجل من بني عدوان اسمه عملية بن خالد بن الأعزل، وكان له حمار أسود أجاز الناس عليه من المزدلفة إلى منى أربعين سنة، وكان يقول: أشرق ثبير كيما نغير. ويقول:
لاهم أني تابع تباعه ... أن كان إثم فعلى قضاعه
و يقول
لا هم مالي في الحمار الأسود ... أصبحت بين العالمين أحسد
هلا يكاد ذو البعير الجلعد ... فق أبا سيارة المحسد
من شر كل حاسد إذا حسد ... ومن أذاة النافثات في العقد
اللهم حبب بين نسائنا، و بغض بين رعائنا, و اجعل المال في سمحائنا. وفيه يقول الشاعر:
خلوا الطريق عن أبى سياره ... وعن مواليه بني فزاره
حتى يجيز سالماً حماره ... مستقبل القبلة يدعو جاره


وكان خالد بن صفوان، والفضل بن عيسى الرقاشي يختاران ركوب الحمير على ركوب البراذين 
و يجعلان أبا سيارة لهما قدوة.
 فأما خالد فإن بعض الأشراف بالبصرة بلقاه فرآه على حمار فقال: ما هذا المركب أبا صفوان؟ 
فقال: عير من نسل الكداد، أصحر السربال، مفتول الأجلاد، محملج القوائم، يحمل الرجلة ويبلغ العقبة، ويقل داؤه ويخف دواؤه، ويمنعني أن أكو ن جباراً في الأرض أو أكون من المفسدين
 ولولا ما في الحمار من المنفعة لما امتطى أبو سيارة ظهر عير أربعين سنة. 
وأما الفضل بن عيسى فإنه سئل أيضاً عن ركوب الحمار فقال: لأنه أقل الدواب مؤنة، وأكثرها معونة، وأسهلها جماحاً، وأسلمها صريعاً، واخفضها مهوى، وأقربها مرتقى، يزهى راكبه وقد تواضع بركوبه، ويسمى مقتصداً و قد أسرف في ثمنه، ولو شاء عملية بن خالد أبو سيارة أن يركب جملاً مهرباً أو فرساً عربياً لفعل، ولكنه امتطى عيراً أربعين سنة.
 فسمع أعرابي كلامه فعارضه فقال: الحمار شنار، والعير عار، منكر الصوت، بعيد الفوت، متغرق في الوحل، متلوث في الضحل، ليس بركوبه فحل، ولا مطية رحل، إن وقفته أدلى، وإن تركته ولى، كثيرر الروث، قليل الغوث، سريع إلى الفرارة، بطيء في الغاره، لا ترقأ به الدماء، ولا تمهر به النساء، ولا يحلب في إناء. 
قال أبو اليقظان: أبو سيارة أول من سن في الدية مائة من الإبل.
 مجمع الأمثال/ الميداني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

503- سبب تأليف ابن القيم لكتاب تحفة المودود


قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله:
و قد ذكر الأستاذ عبد القادر في مقدمته سبب تصنيف المؤلف لهذا الكتاب إذ وجد تحت عنوان الأصل  ما نصه:


هو أن الله عز و جل رزق ابن الصنف برهان الدين مولودا و لم يكن عند والده في ذلك الوقت ما يقدمه لولده من متاع الدنيا , فصنف هذا الكتاب و أعطاه إياه و قال له : أتحفك بهذا الكتاب إذ لم يكن عندي شيء من الدنيا أعطيك


ابن القيم حياته آثاره / بكر أبو زيد/230


قال صاحب الموضوع : نستفيد من هذه الواقعة شدة فقر العلماء و صبرهم عليه , فنجد بعض طلبة العلم إذا ابتلاه الله بالفقر , ترك طلب العلم و توجه للبحث عن الغنى ,
كما نستفيد أن الأفضل إهداء صاحب المولود ما ينتفع به  في دينه و دنياه مثل إهداء الكتب فذلك خير من إهداء المال و غيره


504 -لماذا لم تصلنا كل كتب شيخي الإسلام ابن تيمية و ابن القيم؟


قال الشيخ بكر:
يبقى بعد هذا تساؤل عن السر في اختفاء الكثير من كتب ابن القيم عن المكتبة الإسلامية ؟


.....و لقد أدى نار السخط و الكراهة للمدرسة السلفية و أساتذتها التي قام بإحيائها على هدي الشريعة و نورها شيخا الإسلام ابن تيمية و ابن القيم رحمهما الله


و نتيجة لهذا الطيش تصدى لكتبه و كتب شيخه ابن تيمية أعداء هذه الدعوة السلفية بالجمع و التحريق لها


و كان من أعظم من تولى كبر ذلك الأمير المجاهد عبد القادر الجزائري إبان إقامته في دمشق بلد ابن القيم و موطن مكتبته


قال الأستاذ الألباني في مقدمة الكلم الطيب:
إن احد الأمراء الذين استوطنوا دمشق في القرن الماضي و كان ذا سلطان و مال جعل يجمع مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام و تلميذه ابن القيم و يحرقها , فإن لم يتمكن من إقناع مالك الكتاب بحرقه اشتراه منه أو استوهبه و ربما التمس و سائل أخرى لاتلافه بدافع انتصاره لمذهب الحلول و الاتحاد هذا المذهب الذي كشفا زيفه بحجج الله القاهرة 
ابن القيم حياته آثاره / بكر أبو زيد/ 310


505- كتاب الداء و الدواء كان سببا في هداية الشيخ....
قال الشيخ علي حسن:


ذكر الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبو السمح و هو خطيب الحرم المكي و إمامه و توفي سنة 1380 هجرية  و هو مصري الأصل أن هذا الكتاب كان هو السبب في هداية الله له إلى الطريق


الداء و الدواء / تحقيق علي حسن/ المقدمة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

506- الأسباب المقتضية لتفضيل صلاة الجماعة على الصلاة في البيت
قال ابن حجر:


و َقَدْ خَاضَ قَوْمٌ فِي تَعْيِين الْأَسْبَاب الْمُقْتَضِيَة لِلدَّرَجَاتِ الْمَذْكُورَة ، قَالَ اِبْن الْجَوْزِيّ : وَمَا جَاءُوا بِطَائِلٍ . 
وَقَالَ الْمُحِبّ الطَّبَرِيُّ : ذَكَرَ بَعْضهمْ أَنَّ فِي حَدِيث أَبِي هُرَيْرَة - يَعْنِي ثَالِث أَحَادِيث الْبَاب - إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى بَعْض ذَلِكَ ، وَيُضَاف إِلَيْهِ أُمُور أُخْرَى وَرَدَتْ فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَقَدْ فَصَّلَهَا اِبْن بَطَّالٍ وَتَبِعَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ الشَّارِحِينَ ، وَتَعَقَّبَ الزَّيْنُ اِبْن الْمُنِير بَعْض مَا ذَكَرَهُ وَاخْتَارَ تَفْصِيلًا آخَرَ أَوْرَدَهُ ،
 وَ قَدْ نَقَّحْت مَا وَقَفْت عَلَيْهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَحَذَفْت مَا لَا يَخْتَصّ بِصَلَاةِ الْجَمَاعَة :
 فَأَوَّلُهَا إِجَابَة الْمُؤَذِّن بِنِيَّةِ الصَّلَاة فِي الْجَمَاعَة ،و َالتَّبْكِير إِلَيْهَا فِي أَوَّلَ الْوَقْت ،وَ الْمَشْي إِلَى الْمَسْجِد بِالسَّكِينَةِ ، وَ دُخُول الْمَسْجِد دَاعِيًا ، وَصَلَاة التَّحِيَّة عِنْدَ دُخُوله كُلّ ذَلِكَ بِنِيَّةِ الصَّلَاة فِي الْجَمَاعَة، سَادِسهَا اِنْتِظَار الْجَمَاعَة ، سَابِعهَا صَلَاة الْمَلَائِكَة عَلَيْهِ وَاسْتِغْفَارهم  ْ لَهُ ، ثَامِنهَا شَهَادَتهمْ لَهُ ، تَاسِعهَا إِجَابَة الْإِقَامَة ، عَاشِرهَا السَّلَامَة مِنْ الشَّيْطَان حِينَ يَفِرُّ عِنْدَ الْإِقَامَة ، حَادِي عَاشِرهَا الْوُقُوفُ مُنْتَظِرًا إِحْرَامَ الْإِمَام أَوْ الدُّخُول مَعَهُ فِي أَيِّ هَيْئَة وَحْدَهُ عَلَيْهَا ، ثَانِي عَشْرهَا إِدْرَاكُ تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام كَذَلِكَ ، ثَالِث عَشْرهَا تَسْوِيَة الصُّفُوف وَسَدُّ فُرَجِهَا ، رَابِع عَشْرهَا جَوَاب الْإِمَام عِنْدَ قَوْله سَمِعَ اللَّه لِمَنْ حَمِدَهُ ، خَامِس عَشْرهَا الْأَمْنُ مِنْ السَّهْو غَالِبًا وَتَنْبِيهُ الْإِمَام إِذَا سَهَا بِالتَّسْبِيحِ أَوْ الْفَتْح عَلَيْهِ ، سَادِس عَشْرهَا حُصُولُ الْخُشُوع وَالسَّلَامَة عَمَّا يُلْهِي غَالِبًا ، سَابِع عَشْرهَا تَحْسِينُ الْهَيْئَة غَالِبًا ، ثَامِن عَشْرهَا اِحْتِفَافُ الْمَلَائِكَة بِهِ ، تَاسِع عَشْرهَا التَّدَرُّبُ عَلَى تَجْوِيدِ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَتَعَلُّمِ الْأَرْكَان وَالْأَبْعَاض ، الْعِشْرُونَ إِظْهَار شَعَائِر الْإِسْلَام ، الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرُونَ إِرْغَام الشَّيْطَان بِالِاجْتِمَاعِ عَلَى الْعِبَادَة وَالتَّعَاوُن عَلَى الطَّاعَة وَنَشَاط الْمُتَكَاسِل ، الثَّانِي وَالْعِشْرُونَ السَّلَامَة مِنْ صِفَة النِّفَاق وَمِنْ إِسَاءَة غَيْره الظَّنّ بِأَنَّهُ تَرَكَ الصَّلَاة رَأْسًا ، الثَّالِث وَالْعِشْرُونَ رَدُّ السَّلَام عَلَى الْإِمَام ، الرَّابِع وَالْعِشْرُونَ الِانْتِفَاع بِاجْتِمَاعِهِم  ْ عَلَى الدُّعَاء وَالذِّكْر وَعَوْدُ بَرَكَة الْكَامِل عَلَى النَّاقِص ، الْخَامِس وَالْعِشْرُونَ قِيَام نِظَام الْأُلْفَة بَيْنَ الْجِيرَان وَحُصُول تَعَاهُدِهِمْ فِي أَوْقَات الصَّلَوَات . فَهَذِهِ خَمْس وَعِشْرُونَ خَصْلَةً وَرَدَ فِي كُلّ مِنْهَا أَمْرٌ أَوْ تَرْغِيب يَخُصُّهُ ، وَبَقِيَ مِنْهَا أَمْرَانِ يَخْتَصَّانِ بِالْجَهْرِيَّة  ِ وَهُمَا الْإِنْصَات عِنْدَ قِرَاءَة الْإِمَام وَالِاسْتِمَاع لَهَا وَالتَّأْمِين عِنْدَ تَأْمِينه لِيُوَافِقَ تَأْمِينَ الْمَلَائِكَة ، وَبِهَذَا يَتَرَجَّحُ أَنَّ السَّبْع تَخْتَصّ بِالْجَهْرِيَّة  ِ وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم .
فتح الباري/باب فضل صلاة الجماعة
قال صاحب الموضوع: تخصيص الصلاة الجهرية بسبع و عشرين درجة و السرية بخمس وعشرين يحتاج إلى دليل و الله أعلم
==
507- فوائد الصف الأول
قال ابن حجر:
قَالَ الْعُلَمَاءُ : فِي الْحَضِّ عَلَى الصَّفِّ الْأَوَّلِ:
 الْمُسَارَعَة إِلَى خَلَاص اَلذِّمَّة 
 وَالسَّبْقُ لِدُخُولِ الْمَسْجِدِ 
 وَالْقُرْب مِنْ الْإِمَامِ ، وَاسْتِمَاع قِرَاءَته وَالتَّعَلُّم مِنْهُ ، وَالْفَتْح عَلَيْهِ ، وَالتَّبْلِيغ عَنْهُ 
 وَالسَّلَامَة مِنْ اِخْتِرَاقِ الْمَارَّةِ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ 
 وَسَلَامَة الْبَال مِنْ رُؤْيَةِ مَنْ يَكُونُ قُدَّامَهُ 
 وَسَلَامَة مَوْضِعِ سُجُودِهِ مِنْ أَذْيَالِ الْمُصَلِّينَ .
فتح الباري/باب الصف الأول
508- جذب الرجل من الصف ليصف معه
قال الألباني:/ الضعيفة
922 - " ألا دخلت في الصف ، أو جذبت رجلا صلى معك ؟! أعد صلاتك " .
ضعيف جدا .
أخرجه ابن الأعرابي في " المعجم " وأبو الشيخ في " تاريخ أصبهان " وأبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " من طريق يحيى بن عبدويه : حدثنا قيس بن الربيع عن السدي عن زيد بن وهب عن وابصة بن معبد : " أن رجلا صلى خلف الصف وحده ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ، فذكره .
قلت : ولكن إسناده واه جدا ، فلا يصلح للشهادة ، فإن قيسا ضعيف ، وابن عبدويه أشد ضعفا منه ، كما بينته في المصدر المشار إليه آنفا ، فأغنى عن الإعادة ، فإعلال الحافظ إياه بقيس وحده قصور .
وأفاد أن الطبراني أخرجه أيضا في " الأوسط " فرفعه السري بن إسماعيل وهو متروك ، وأما الهيثمي فعزاه لأبي يعلى من طريق السري هذا وهو في " مسنده " ( 2 / 445 ) .
 ( فائدة ) : إذا ثبت ضعف الحديث فلا يصح حينئذ القول بمشروعية جذب الرجل من الصف ليصف معه ، لأنه تشريع بدون نص صحيح ، وهذا لا يجوز ، بل الواجب أن ينضم إلى الصف إذا أمكن وإلا صلى وحده ، وصلاته صحيحة ، لأنه ( لا يكلف الله نفس إلا وسعها ) 
وحديث الأمر بالإعادة محمول على ما إذا قصر في الواجب وهو الإنضمام في الصف وسد الفرج وأما إذا لم يجد فرجة ، فليس بمقصر ، فلا يعقل أن يحكم على صلاته بالبطلان في هذه الحالة ، وهذا هو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، فقال في الاختيارات " ( ص 42 ) : " 
وتصح صلاة الفذ لعذر ، وقاله الحنفية ، وإذا لم يجد إلا موقفا خلف الصف ، فالأفضل أن يقف وحده ولا يجذب من يصافه ، لما في الجذب من التصرف في المجذوب ، فإن كان المجذوب يطيعه ، فأيهما أفضل له وللمجذوب ؟ الاصطفاف مع بقاء فرجة ، أو وقوف المتأخر وحده ؟ وكذلك لوحضر اثنان ، وفي الصف فرجة ، فأيهما أفضل وقوفهما جميعا أوسد أحدهما الفرجة ، وينفرد الآخر ؟ الراجح الاصطفاف مع بقاء الفرجة ، لأن سد الفرجة مستحب ، والاصطفاف واجب " .
 قلت : كيف يكون سد الفرج مستحبا فقط ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في الحديث الصحيح : " من وصل صفا وصله الله ، ومن قطع صفا قطعه الله " ! (1) فالحق أن سد الفرج واجب ما أمكن ، وإلا وقف وحده لما سبق . والله أعلم ./ انتهى
قال العثيمين/ الشرح الممتع:
فإن قال قائل: لماذا لا تقولون بأنْ يجذِبَ أحدَ النَّاسِ مِن الصَّفِّ؟
فالجواب: إنَّنا لا نقولُ بذلك؛ لأنَّ هذا يستلزمُ مَحاذير:
المحذور الأول: التَّشويش على الرَّجُلِ المَجذوبِ.
المحذور الثاني: فَتْحُ فُرْجَةٍ في الصَّفِّ، وهذا قَطْعٌ للصَّفِّ، ويُخشى أن يكون هذا مِن بابِ قَطْعِ الصَّفِّ الذي قال فيه الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «مَن قَطَعَ صَفًّا قَطَعَهُ اللهُ»
المحذور الثالث: أنَّ فيه جِنايةً على المَجذوبِ بنَقْلِهِ مِن المكان الفاضلِ إلى المكانِ المفضولِ.
المحذور الرابع: أنَّ فيه جِنايةً على كلِّ الصَّفِّ؛ لأنَّ جميعَ الصَّفِّ سوف يتحرَّكُ لانفتاح الفُرْجَةِ مِن أجلِ سَدِّهَا.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

509- أهل الكتاب ليسوا كفاراً 
هذا القول كفر صريح ، ومعتقِده مرتد عن الإسلام : قال الله تعالى : { يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ} [ آل عمران:70] .
وقال - سبحانه - : { قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ} [ التوبة:29] .
والآيات والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة . والحكم بكفر من لم يؤمن برسالة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أهل الكتاب ، من الأحكام القطعية في الإسلام ، فمن لم يكفرهم فهو كافر ؛ لأنَّه مكذِّب لنصوص الوحيين الشريفين .
معجم المناهي اللفظية




510 -الحكمة في إبقاء ملة اليهود و النصارى
تفكرت في إبقاء اليهود والنصارى بيننا، وأخذ الجزية منهم؛ فرأيت في ذلك حكمًا عجيبةً: 
منها: ما قد ذكر أن الإسلام كان ضعيفًا، فتقوى بما يؤخذ من جزيتهم. ومنها: ظهور عزه بذلهم. إلى غير ذلك مما قد قيل.
ووقع لي فيه معنى عجيب، وهو أن وجودهم وتعبدهم، وحفظهم شرع نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم دليل على أنه قد كان أنبياء وشرائع، وأن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس ببدع من الرسل؛ فقد اجتمعت الجن وهم على إثبات صانع، وإقرار برسل، فبان أننا ما ابتدعنا ما لم يكن. وهم يصبرون على باطلهم، ويؤدون الجزية، فكيف لا نصبر على حق، والدولة لنا، وفي بقائهم احترام لما كان صحيحًا من الدين، وليرجع متبصر، وليستعمل مفكر


صيد الخاطر


511- سبب تسمية اليهود والنصارى
واليهود من الهوادة وهي المودة أو التهود وهي التوبة؛ كقول موسى، عليه السلام: { إِنَّا هُدْنَا إِلَيْكَ } [الأعراف: 156] أي: تبنا، فكأنهم سموا بذلك في الأصل لتوبتهم ومودتهم في بعضهم لبعض.
وقيل: لنسبتهم إلى يهوذا أكبر أولاد يعقوب عليه السلام، وقال أبو عمرو بن العلاء: لأنهم يتهودون، أي: يتحركون عند قراءة التوراة.
فلما بعث عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلم  وجب على بني إسرائيل اتباعه والانقياد له، فأصحابه وأهل دينه هم النصارى، وسموا بذلك لتناصرهم فيما بينهم، وقد يقال لهم: أنصار أيضًا، كما قال عيسى، عليه السلام: { مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ } [آل عمران: 52] وقيل: إنهم إنما سُمّوا بذلك من أجل أنهم نزلوا أرضًا يقال لها ناصرة، قاله قتادة وابن جُرَيج ، وروي عن ابن عباس أيضًا، والله أعلم.
تفسير ابن كثير

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

512- س/  ما نكاد نقرأ كتابا من كتب السنة، كالسنة لعبد الله، واللالكائي، والإبانة إلا ونجد فصلاً أو بابا في طعن الأئمة في أبي حنيفة فما هو السبب؟ وما موقفنا من هذه الآثار؟


ج/ هذا كان في ذلك الزمان لأنَّ أبا حنيفة رحمه الله خالف السنة والآثار في مسائل كثيرة جداً، ورَدَّ عليه أهل السنة والحديث حتى لا يأخذ الناس بكلامه في ذلك، فالتآليف هذه لأجل انتشار مذهب الحنفية في البلاد، فكتبوا ذلك تحذيراً من اتِّبَاعِهِ فيما أخطأ فيه، لكن لمَّا استَقَرَّتْ المذاهب، واستقرت الفرق، وصار أبو حنيفة رحمه الله أحد الأئمة الأعلام الذين يشار إليهم، والذين يُتَّبعون في مسائل الفقه، ترك أهل السنة إيراد ذلك بعد نهاية القرن الخامس، واجتمعوا على عدم ذكرها، بل عَدُّوهُ من الأئمة الأعلام كما عَقَدَ ذلك شيخ الإسلام في كتابه المعروف (رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام) وذكر منهم أبا حنيفة رحمه الله.
فأخطأ هو في مسائل، وخالف السنة في مسائل، وعُدَّ من مرجئة الفقهاء، لكن ما ورد في تلك الكتب من شتمه ولعنه وسبه أو نحو ذلك، هذا تَرَكَهُ أهل السنة؛ فلم يَصِرْ من شعار أهل السنة أن يُفعَلَ ذلك، كما قرَّرَهُ الأئمة وفي كتبهم وتركوه في مؤلفاتهم بعد نهاية القرن الخامس.


شرح الطحاوية / صالح آل الشيخ


513- س/ ما رأيكم ما جاء في كتاب عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد من اتهام لأبي حنيفة وبالقول عليه بخلق القرآن إلى آخره؟


ج/ هذا سؤال جيد، هذا موجود في كتاب السنة لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد، وعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في وقته كانت الفتنة في خلق القرآن كبيرة، وكانوا يستدلون فيها بأشياء تُنْسَبْ لأبي حنيفة وهو منها براء في خلق القرآن، وكانت تنسب إليه أشياء ينقلها المعتزلة من تأويل الصفات إلى آخره مما هو منها براء، وبعضها انتشر في الناس ونُقِلْ لبعض العلماء فَحَكَمُوا بظاهر القول، وهذا قبل أن يكون لأبي حنيفة مدرسة ومذهب؛ لأنَّهُ كان العهد قريباً -عهد أبي حنيفة- وكانت الأقوال تُنْقَلْ: قول سفيان قول وكيع قول سفيان الثوري قول سفيان بن عيينة قول فلان وفلان من أهل العلم في الإمام أبي حنيفة.
فكانت الحاجة في ذلك الوقت باجتهادِ عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد قائمة في أن ينقل أقوال العلماء فيما نَقَلْ.
ولكن بعد ذلك الزمان كما ذكر الطحاوي أَجْمَعَ أهل العلم على أن لا ينقلوا ذلك، وعلى أن لا يذكروا الإمام أبا حنيفة إلا بالخير والجميل، وهذا فيما بعد زمن الخطيب البغدادي، يعني في عهد بعض أصحاب الإمام أحمد ربما تكلموا وفي عهد الخطيب البغدادي نقل نقولات في تاريخه معروفة، وحصل ردود عليه بعد ذلك، حتى وصلنا إلى استقراء منهج السلف في القرن السادس والسابع هجري وكَتَبْ في ذلك ابن تيمية الرسالة المشهورة (رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام)، وفي كتبه جميعاً يذكر الإمام أبا حنيفة بالخير وبالجميل ويترحم عليه وينسبه إلى شيءٍ واحد وهو القول بالإرجاء، إرجاء الفقهاء دون سلسلة الأقوال التي نُسِبَتْ إليه لأنَّهُ يوجد كتاب أبي حنيفة الفقه الأكبر وتوجد رسائل له تدل على أنَّهُ كان في الجملة يتابع السلف الصالح إلا في هذه المسألة، في مسألة دخول الأعمال في مُسَمَّى الإيمان.
وهكذا درج العلماء على ذلك كما قال الإمام الطحاوي إلا -كما ذكرت لك- بعض من زاد، غلا في الجانبين:
إما غلا من أهل النظر في الوقيعة في أهل الحديث وسَمَّاهُمْ حَشْوِيَّةْ وسَمَّاهُم جهلة.
ومن غلا أيضاً من المنتسبين للحديث والأثر فوقع في أبي حنيفة رحمه الله أو وقع في الحنفية كمدرسة فقهية أو في العلماء.
والمنهج الوسط هو الذي ذكره الطحاوي وهو الذي عليه أئمة السلف.
لمَّا جاء الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب أصَّلَ هذا المنهج في الناس وأنْ لا يُذْكَرَ أحد من أهل العلم إلا بالجميل وأن يُنْظَرْ في أقوالهم وما رَجَّحَهُ الدليل فَيُؤْخَذُ بِهِ وأن لا يُتَابَعْ عالم فيما أخطأ فيه وفيما زل؛ بل نقول هذا كلام العالم وهذا اجتهاده والقول الثاني هو الراجح.
ولهذا ظهر بكثرة في مدرسة الدعوة القول الراجح والمرجوح ورُبِّيَ عليه أهل العلم في هذه المسائل تحقيقاً لهذا الأصل.
حتى أتينا إلى أول عهد الملك عبد العزيز رحمه الله لمَّا دَخَلْ مكة، وأراد العلماء طباعة كتابة السنة لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد وكان المشرف على ذلك والمراجع له الشيخ العلامة الجليل عبد الله بن حسن آل الشيخ رحمه الله رئيس القضاة إذ ذاك في مكة، فَنَزَعَ هذا الفصل بكامله من الطباعة، فلم يُطْبَعْ لِأَنَّهُ من جهة الحكمة الشرعية كانَ لَهُ وقته وانتهى، ثُمَّ هو اجتهاد والسياسة الشرعية ورعاية مصالح الناس أن يُنْزَعْ وأن لا يُبْقَى وليس هذا فيه خيانة للأمانة؛ بل الأمانة أن لا نجعل الناس يَصُدُّونَ عن ما ذكره عبد الله بن الإمام في كتابه من السنة والعقيدة الصحيحة لأجل نُقُولٍ نُقِلَتْ في ذلك.
وطُبِعَ الكتاب بدون هذا الفصل وانْتَشَرَ في الناس وفي العلماء على أَنَّ هذا كتاب السنة لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد.
حتى طُبِعَت مُؤَخَّرَاً في رسالةٍ علمية أو في بحثٍ علمي وأُدْخِلَ هذا الفصل -وهو موجود في المخطوطات معروف- أُدْخِلْ هذا الفصل من جديد، يعني أُرْجِعْ إليه، وقالوا إنَّ الأمانة تقتضي إثباته إلى آخره.
وهذا لاشك أَنَّهُ ليس بصحيح، بل صنيع علماء الدعوة فيما سبق من السياسة الشرعية ومن معرفة مقاصد العلماء في تآليفهم واختلاف الزمان والمكان والحال وما استقرت عليه العقيدة وكلام أهل العلم في ذلك.
ولما طُبِعْ كُنَّا في دعوة عند فضيلة الشيخ الجليل الشيخ صالح الفوزان في بيته، وكان داعياً لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز رحمه الله، فطَرَحْتْ عليه أول ما طُبِعْ كتاب السُّنَّة الطبعة الأخيرة التي في مجلدين إدخال هذا الباب فيما ذُكر في أبي حنيفة في الكتاب وأًنَّ الطبعة الأولى كانت خالية من هذا لصنيع المشايخ.
فقال رحمه الله في مجلس الشيخ صالح قال لي: الذي صنعه المشايخ هو المُتَعَيِّنْ ومن السياسة الشرعية أن يُحْذَفْ وإيراده ليس مناسباً. وهذا هو الذي عليه منهج العلماء.
زاد الأمر حتى صار هناك تآليف يُطْعَنْ في أبي حنيفة وبعضهم يقول أبو جيفة ونحو ذلك، وهذا لاشك أنه ليس من منهجنا وليس من طريقة علماء الدعوة، ولا علماء السلف لأننا لا نذكر العلماء إلا بالجميل، إذا أخطؤوا فلا نتابعهم في أخطائهم، وخاصَّةً الأئمة هؤلاء الأربعة؛ لأنَّ لهم شأنَاً ومقاما لا يُنْكَرْ.
نكتفي لهذا القدر أسأل لكم التوفيق والسداد، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.
شرح الطحاوية / صالح آل الشيخ


514- الفقه الاكبر
قال الشيخ بكر:


ومما يدل على شمولية لفظ: " الفقه " لِعِلْم الدين في هذه الحقبة الزمنية المباركة، إِطلاق أَبي حنيفة. ت سنة (150هـ) - رحمه الله تعالى- على: " التوحيد " : " الفقه الأَكبر " وهو أَول من أَطلقَ ذلك في الإسلام؛ إِذ جعله عنوان كتابه فيه، وقد طُبعَ بهذا الاسم، وله عدة شروح، وتكلم الناس في نسبته إِليه، والذي عليه الأَكثر صحة نسبته إليه ثم تلاه كتاب للإمام الشافعي . ت سنة (204 هـ) - رحمه الله
تعالى- بهذا الاسم: " الفقه الأَكبر " وهو في مسائل الاعتقاد والتوحيد وقد طبع عام 1900م وقد تكلَّم الناس في نسبته إِليه؟
ولم يحصل لي التحرير عن نسبة الكتابين، ولعلّي أَتمكن من ذلك في كتاب: " معجم المؤلفات المنحولة " .
المدخل المفصل لمذهب الإمام أحمد وتخريجات الأصحاب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

515- كيف تتشكل الأجسام ؟


قال القاضي أبو يعلى الحنبلي: لا قدرة للجن على تغيير خلقهم والإنتقال في الصور، وإنما يجوز أن يعلمهم الله كلمات وضربا من ضروب الأفعال إذا فعله وتكلم به نقله الله من صورة إلى صورة، 
فيقال: إنه قادر على التصوير والتخييل على معنى أنه قادر على قول إذا قاله وفعله نقله الله عن صورة إلى صورة أخرى بجري العادة , و أما أن يصور نفسه فذلك محال لأن انتقالها عن صورة إلى صورة إنما يكون بنقص البنية وتفريق الأجزاء وإذا انتقلت بطلت الحياة واستحال وقوع الفعل من الجملة
 وكيف تنقل نفسها قال: والقول في تشكيل الملائكة مثل ذلك، والذي ورد أن إبليس تصور في صورة سراقة وأن جبريل تمثل في صورة دحية محمول على ما ذكرنا، وهو أنه أقدره الله على قول قاله فنقله الله من صورة إلى صورة أخرى. انتهى.


وقال إمام الحرمين: نزول جبريل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هيئة رجل معناه: أن الله تعالى أفنى الزائد من خلقه أو أزاله عنه ثم يعيده إليه بعد.


وقال الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام: فإن قيل إذا أتى جبريل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صورة دحية أين تكون روحه أفي الجسد الذي يشبه بجسد دحية فهل يموت الجسد الذي له ستمائة جناح كما تموت الأجساد إذا فارقها الأرواح؟ أم يبقى حيا خاليا من الروح المتنقلة بالجسد المشبه بجسد دحية؟
 قلت: لا يبعد أن يكون إنتقالها من الجسد الأول غير موجب لموته لأن موت الأجساد بمفارقة الأرواح ليس بواجب عقلا، وإنما هو بعادة مطردة أجراها الله في أرواح بني آدم فيبقى ذلك الجسد حيا لا ينقص من معارفه وطاعاته شيء، ويكون انتقال روحه إلى الجسد الثاني كانتقال أرواح الشهداء إلى أجواف الطير الخضر. انتهى.


وقال الشيخ سراج الدين البلقيني في كتابه الفيض الجاري على صحيح البخاري: يجوز أن يكون الآتي جبريل بشكله الأصلي إلا انه انضم فصار على قدر هيئة الرجل وإذا ترك ذلك عاد إلى هيئته، ومثال ذلك: القطن إذا جمع بعد أن كان منتفشا فإنه بالنفش يحصل له صورة كبيرة وذاته لم تتغير، وهذا على سبيل التقريب.


وقال العلامة علاء الدين القونوي شارح الحاوي في كتاب الإعلام بإلمام الأرواح بعد الموت على الأجسام: قد كان جبريل عليه السلام يتمثل في صورة دحية وتمثل لمريم بشرا سويا، وفي الممكن أن يخص بعض عباده في حال الحياة بخاصة لنفسه الملكية القدسية وقوة لها يقدر بها على التصرف في بدن آخر غير بدنها المعهود مع إستمرار تصرفها في الأول، وقد قيل في الأبدال أنهم سموا أبدالا لأنهم قد يرحلون إلى مكان ويقيمون في مكانهم الأول شبحا آخر شبيها بشبحهم الأصلي بدلا عنه، وقد أثبت الصوفية عالما متوسطا بين عالم الأجساد والأرواح، سموه عالم المثال، وقالوا هو ألطف من عالم الأجساد وأكثف من عالم الأرواح، وبنوا على ذلك تجسد الأرواح وظهورها في صور مختلفة من عالم المثال، وقد يستأنس لذلك بقوله تعالى: (فَتَمَثَلَ لَها بَشَراً سَوِياً) فتكون الروح الواحدة كروح جبريل مثلا في وقت واحد مدبرة لشبحه الأصلي ولهذا الشبح المثالي، وينحل بهذا ما قد اشتهر عن بعض الأئمة أنه سأل بعض الأكابر عن جسم جبريل فقال: أين كان يذهب جسمه الأول الذي يسد الأفق بأجنحته لما تراءى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صورته الأصلية، عند إتيبانه إليه في صورة دحية؟ وقد تكلف بعضهم الجواب عنه بأنه يجوز أن يقال كان يندمج بعضه في بعض إلى أن يصغر حجمه فيصير بقدر صورة دحية، ثم يعود وينبسط إلى أن يصير كهيئته الأولى، وما ذكره الصوفية أحسن ويجوز أن يكون جسمه الأول بحاله لم يتغير، وقد أقام الله له شبحا آخر وروحه متصرفة فيهما جميعا في وقت واحد. انتهى.
وقال العلامة شمس الدين بن القيم في كتاب الروح: للروح شأن غير شأن الأبدان، فتكون في الرفيق الأعلى وهي متصلة ببدن الميت بحيث إذا سلم المسلم على صاحبها رد عليه السلام، وهي في مكانها هناك،وهذا جبريل رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وله ستمائة جناح، منها جناحان سدا الأفق، وكان يدنو من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى يضع ركبتيه على ركبتيه ويديه على فخذيه وقلوب المخلصين تتسع للإيمان بأن من الممكن أنه كان يدنو هذا الدنو، وهوفي مستقره من السموات، وفي الحديث في رؤية جبريل:فرفعت رأسي فإذا جبريل صاف قدميه بين السماء والأرض يقول: يا محمد أنت رسول الله وأنا جبريل، فجعلت لا أصرف بصري إلى ناحية إلا رأيته كذلك
 وإنما يأتي الغلط هنا من قياس الغائب على الشاهد، فيعتقد أن الروح من جنس ما يعهد من الأجسام التي إذا شغلت مكانا لم يمكن أن تكون في غيره، وهذا غلط محض. انتهى.




 الحبائك في أخبار الملائك/ عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى : 911هـ)


قال صاحب الموضوع : هذه من المسائل التي سكت عنها السلف و خاض فيها الخلف فجهلها لا يضر, , و هل سأل الصحابة هذه الأسئلة بعد رؤية جبريل , فليسعنا ما وسعهم و لنسكت عما سكتوا عنه فمذهبهم أعلم و أحكم و أسلم
516- حكم شتم مَلَك
قال القاضي عياض في الشفا: قال سحنون: من شتم ملكا من الملائكة فعليه القتل، 
وقال أبو الحسن القابسي في الذي قال لآخر كأنه وجه مالك الغضبان: لو عرف أنه قصد ذم الملك قتل،
 قال القاضي عياض: وهذا فيمن تكلم فيهم بما قلناه على جملة الملائكة أو على معين ممن حققنا كونه من الملائكة ممن نص الله عليه في كتاب أو حققنا علمه بالخبر المتواتر، والمشتهر المتفق عليه بالإجماع القاطع، كجبريل وميكائيل ومالك وخزنة الجنة وجهنم والزبانية وحملة العرش وعزرائيل وإسرافيل ورضوان والحفظة ومنكر ونكير، فأما من لم تثبت الأخبار بتعيينه، ولا وقع الإجماع على كونه من الملائكة كهاروت وماروت، فليس الحكم فيهم والكافر بهم كالحكم فيمن قدمناه، إذ لم تثبت لهم تلك الحرمة،


 وأما إنكار كونهما من الملائكة فإن كان المتكلم في ذلك من أهل العلم فلا حرج لاختلاف العلماء في ذلك، وإن كان من عوام الناس زجر عن الخوض في مثل هذا، فإن عاد ادب، إذ ليس لهم الكلام في مثل هذا، 
وقال القرافي: أعلم أنه يجب على كل مكلف تعظيم الأنبياء بأسرهم، وكذلك الملائكة ومن نال من أعراضهم شيئا فقد كفر، سواء كان بالتعريض أو بالتصريح، فمن قال في رجل يراه شديد البطش: هذا أقسى قلبا من مالك خازن النار، وقال في رجل رآه مشوه الخلق: هذا أوحش من منكر ونكير؛ فهو كافر إذا قال ذلك في معرض النقص بالوحاشة والقساوة، 
قلت: وما ذكر في هذه المسألة والتي قبلها من الأدلة القاطعة على تفضيل رسل الملائكة على الصحابة وأولياء البشر.


 الحبائك في أخبار الملائك/ عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى : 911هـ)
قال صاحب الموضوع: 
قال الشيخ بكر/ معجم المناهي:
عزرائيل : ؟
خلاص كلام أهل العلم في هذا : أنه لا يصح في تسمية ملك الموت بعزرائيل - ولا غيره - حديث ، والله أعلم .
517- هل ترى الملائكة ربها؟


سئل الصفار أيضا: الملائكة هل يرون ربهم؟
 فقال: اعتماد والدي الشهيد أنهم لا يرون ربهم سوى جبريل، فإنه يرى ربه مرة واحدة، ولا يرى بعده أبدا،
 وسئل إذا كانوا موحدين لم لا يرون ربهم؟ 
قال: إن الرؤية فضل الله، والله يؤتى فضله من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم. انتهى.


قلت: هذا ذكره أيضا أبو الحسن الهروى من الحنفية في أرجوزته كما تقدم، وذكره من أئمتنا الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام، ولكن الأرجح أنهم يرونه فقد نص عليه إمام أهل السنة والجماعة الشيخ أبو الحسن الأشعري فقال له في كتابه الإبانة في أصول الديانة ما نصه: أفضل لذات الجنة رؤية الله تعالى ثم رؤية نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلذلك لم يحرم الله أنبياءه المرسلين وملائكته المقربين وجماعته المؤمنين والصديقين النظر إلى وجهه عز وجل. انتهى.


وقد تابعه على ذلك البيهقي فقال: باب ما جاء في رؤية الملائكة ربهم ثم أخرج الحديث السابق أول الكتاب مرفوعا، والأثر السابق أول جامع أخبار الملائكة عن ابن عمرو موقوفا، وله حكم الرفع، وممن قال برؤية الملائكة ربهم من المتأخرين شمس الدين بن القيم وقاضى القضاة جلال الدين البلقيني، وهو الأرجح بلا شك.


 الحبائك في أخبار الملائك/ عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى : 911هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

518- ما ضابط كون الاسم من الأسماء الحسنى؟
الاسم يكون من أسماء الله الحسنى إذا اجتمعت فيه ثلاثة شروط، أو اجتمعت فيه ثلاثة أمور:
- الأول: أن يكون قد جاء في الكتاب والسنة، يعني نُصَّ عليه في الكتاب والسنة، نُصَّ عليه بالاسم لا بالفعل، ولا بالمصدر، وسيأتي تفصيل لذلك.
- الثاني: أن يكون مما يُدْعَى الله - عز وجل - به.
- الثالث: أن يكون متضمِّنا لمدحٍ كاملٍ مطلقٍ غير مخصوص.


شرح العقيدة الطحاوية / صالح آل الشيخ


519- هل من أسماء الله القديم , المريد المتكلم  الصانع؟
 باب الأسماء الحسنى أو باب الأسماء أضيق من باب الصفات، وباب الصفات أضيق من باب الأفعال، وباب الأفعال أضيق من باب الإخبار. واعكس ذلك.
فتقول: باب الإخبار عن الله - عز وجل - أوسع، وباب الأفعال أوسع من باب الصفات، وباب الصفات أوسع من باب الأسماء الحسنى.
وهذه القاعدة نفهم منها أنَّ الإخبار عن الله - عز وجل - بأنه (قَديمٌ بلا ابتدَاء) لا بأس به لأنه مشتمل على معنى صحيح، فلما قال (قَديمٌ بلا ابتدَاء) انتفى المحذور فصار المعنى حقا، ولكن من جهة الإخبار.
أما من جهة الوصف، وصف الله بالقدم فهذا أضيق لأنه لا بد فيه من دليل.
وكذلك باب الأسماء وهو تسمية الله بالقديم هذا أضيق فلا بد فيه من اجتماع الشروط الثلاثة التي ذَكَرْتُ لك.
والشروط الثلاثة غير منطبقة على اسم القديم، وعلى نظائره كالصانع والمتكلم والمريد وأشباههم لـ:
- أولا:
لم تَرِدْ في النصوص فليس في النصوص اسم القديم، ولا اسم الصانع، ولا اسم المريد، ولا اسم المتكلم، ولا المريد، ولا القديم، أما الصانع فله بحث يأتي إن شاء الله.
- ثانياً:
اسم القديم لا يدعا الله - عز وجل - به؛ يعني لا يُتوسل إلى الله به؛ لأنه في ذاته لا يحمل معنىً متعلقا بالعبد فيسأل الله - عز وجل - به، فلا يقول يا قديم أعطني، لأنه لا يتوسل إلى الله بهذا الاسم، كما هي القاعدة في الآية {وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا}[الأعراف:180]، فثَمَّ فرق ما بين التّوسل بالأسماء والتّوسل بالصفات.
- ثالثاً:
من الشروط: الذي ذكرناه هو أن تكون متضمنةً على مدحٍ كاملٍ مطلق غير مختص.
وهذا نعني به أنّ المدح، أنَّ أسماء الله - عز وجل - هي متضمنة لصفات.
وهذه الأسماء لابد أن تكون متضمنةً للصفات الممدوحة على الإطلاق.
غير الممدوحة في حال والتي قد تذم في حال، أو ممدوحة في حال وغير ممدوحة في حال أو مسكوت عنها في حال.
وذلك يرجع إلى أنَّ أسماء الله - عز وجل - حسنى؛ يعني أنها بالغة في الحسن نهايتَه.
ومعلوم أن حُسن الأسماء راجع إلى ما اشتملت عليه من المعنى؛ ما اشتملت عليه من الصفة.
والصفة التي في الأسماء الحسنى والمعنى الذي فيها لا بد أنْ يكون دالا على الكمال مطلقا بلا تقييد وبلا تخصيص.
فمثل اسم القديم، هذا لا يدلّ على مدحٍ كامل مطلق، ولذلك لما أراد المصنف أنْ يجعل اسم القديم أو صفة القِدم مدحا قال (قَديمٌ بلا ابتدَاء)، وحتى الدائم هنا قال (دَائمٌ بلا انْتهاء).
لكن لفظ القديم قيّده بكونه (بلا ابتدَاء) وهذا يدل على أن اسم القديم بحاجة إلى إضافة كلام حتى يُجعل حقا وحسنا ووصفا مشتملا على مدح حق.
لهذا نقول إنّ هذا الأسماء التي تُطلق على أنها من الأسماء الحسنى يجب أن تكون مثل ما قلنا صفات مدح وكمال ومطلقة غير مختصة، وأمّا ما كان مقيَّدا أو ما كان مختصا المدح فيه بحال دون حال، فإنه لا يجوز أن يطلق في أسماء الله.
ولهذا مثال آخر أبْيَنْ من ذلك، مثل المريد والإرادة، فإنَّ الإرادة منقسمة إلى:
1 - إرادة محمودة؛ إرادة الخير إرادة المصلحة، إرادة النفع، إرادة موافقة للحكمة.
2 - والقسم الآخر إرادة الشرّ، إرادة الفساد، إرادة ما لا يوافق الحكمة، إلى آخره.
فهنا لا يسمى الله - عز وجل - باسم المريد، لأنّ هذا منقسم، مع أنَّ الله - عز وجل - يريد سبحانه وتعالى، فيُطْلَقْ عليه الفعل، وهو سبحانه موصوف بالإرادة الكاملة، ولكن اسم المريد لا يكون من أسمائه لما ذكرنا.
وكذلك اسم الصانع لا يقال أنه من أسماء الله - عز وجل -؛ لأن الصّنع منقسم إلى ما هو موافق للحكمة، وإلى ما هو ليس موافقا للحكمة، والله سبحانه وتعالى يصنع وله الصنع سبحانه، كما قال {صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ}[النمل:88] وهو سبحانه يصنع ما يشاء وصانِعٌ ما شاء كما جاء في الحديث «إِنّ اللّهَ صَانِعٌ مَا شَاءَ» سبحانه وتعالى، ولكن لم يُسَمَّ الله - عز وجل - باسم الصانع لأنّ الصُّنع منقسم أيضا اسم المتكلم، المتكلم لا يقال في أسماء الله - عز وجل - المتكلم؛ لأن الكلام الذي هو راجع إلى الأمر والنهي، منقسم: إلى أمر  بما هو موافق للحكمة؛ أمر بمحمود، وإلى أمر بغير ذلك، ونهي عمّا فيه المصلحة؛ نهي عمّا فيه الخير، ونهي عن ما فيه الضر، والله سبحانه وتعالى نهى عمّا فيه الضرر، ولم ينهَ عما فيه الخير، بل أمر بما فيه الخير، ولذلك لم يسمَّ الله - عز وجل - بالمتكلم.
هذه كلها أطلقها المتكلمون على الله - عز وجل -، فسموا الله بالقديم، وسموا الله - عز وجل - بالمتكلم، وسموا الله - عز وجل - بالمريد، وسموا الله - عز وجل - بالصانع، إلى غير ذلك من الأسماء التي جعلوها لله - عز وجل -.
فإذا تبين لك ذلك فإن الأسماء الحسنى هي ما اجتمعت فيها هذه الشروط، واسم القديم لم تجتمع فيه الشروط؛ بل لم ينطبق عليه شرط من هذه الشروط الثلاثة.
والمؤلف معذور في ذلك بعض العذر؛ لأنّه قال (قَديمٌ بلا ابتدَاء).
أمَّا الخالق غير الصانع وذلك لـ:
- أولاً :الخالق جاء في النص والصانع لم يأت في النص.
- ثانياً:من جهة المعنى الصنع فيه كلفة وليس ممدوحاً على كل حال، والخَلق هذا إبداع وتقدير فهو ممدوح
- ثالثاً: الخلق منقسم إلى مراحل، وأمّا الصنع فليس كذلك؛ { هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ } [الحشر:24] فالخلق يدخل من أول المراحل، والصنع لا، الصنع ليس كمالا، فممكن أ، يصنع ما هو محمود ويصنع ما هو مذموم، يصنع بلا برء ولا إنفاذ، وقد يصنع شيئا لا يوافق ما يريده.
فلهذا اسم الخالق يشتمل على كمال ليس فيه نقص، وأما اسم الصانع فإنه يطرأ عليه أشياء فيها نقص من جهة المعنى ومن جهة الانفاذ، فلذلك جاء اسم الله الخالق ولم يأت في أسماء الله الصانع.
شرح العقيدة الطحاوية / صالح آل الشيخ
519- هل أسماء الله تعالى محصورة بعدد معين؟
أسماء الله تعالى غير محصورة بعدد معين لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث المشهور: "أسألك بكل اسم 
هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علمته أحدا من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم  الغيب عندك" الحديث، رواه أحمد وابن حبان والحاكم، وهو صحيح.
وما استأثر الله تعالى به في علم الغيب لا يمكن أحدًا حصره ولا الإحاطة به.
فأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما، مائة إلا واحدًا، من أحصاها1 دخل الجنة" فلا يدل على حصر الأسماء بهذا العدد، ولو كان المراد الحصر لكانت العبارة: إن أسماء الله تسعة وتسعون اسما، من أحصاها دخل الجنة، أو نحو ذلك.
إذًا فمعنى الحديث: أن هذا العدد من شأنه أن من أحصاه دخل الجنة. وعلى هذا فيكون قوله: "من أحصاها دخل الجنة" جملة مكملة لما قبلها وليست مستقلة. ونظير هذا أن تقول: عندي مائة درهم أعددتها للصدقة، فإنه لا يمنع أن يكون عندك دراهم أخرى لم تعدها للصدقة.
ولم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تعيين هذه الأسماء، والحديث المروي عنه تعيينها ضعيف.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه في الفتاوى (ص 382، ج 6) من مجموع ابن قاسم: (تعيينها ليس من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم باتفاق أهل المعرفة بحديثة) وقال قبل ذلك (ص 379): (إن الوليد ذكرها عن بعض شيوخه الشاميين، كما جاء مفسرًا في بعض طرق حديثه) اهـ. وقال ابن حجر في "فتح الباري" (ص 215، ج 11، ط السلفية): (ليست العلة عند الشيخين [البخاري ومسلم] تفرد الوليد فقط، بل الاختلاف فيه والاضطراب، وتدليسه، واحتمال الإدراج) اه.
ولما لم يصح تعيينها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اختلف السلف فيه، ورُوِيَ عنهم في ذلك أنواع


 القواعد المثلى في صفات الله وأسمائه الحسنى/محمد بن صالح العثيمين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

520- ختنه القمر؟

قال ابن القيم:
الفصل الثاني عشر في المسقطات لوجوبه 
و هي أمور أحدها أن يولد الرجل ولا قلفة له فهذا مستغن عن الختان إذا لم يخلق له ما يجب ختانه وهذا متفق عليه لكن قال بعض المتأخرين يستحب إمرار الموسى على موضع الختان لأنه ما يقدر عليه من المأمور به وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم وقد كان الواجب أمرين مباشرة الحديدة والقطع فإذا سقط القطع فلا أقل من استحباب مباشرة الحديدة والصواب أن هذا مكروه لا يتقرب إلى الله به و لا يتعبد بمثله وتنزه عنه الشريعة فإنه عبث لا فائدة فيه و إمرار الموسى غير مقصود بل هو وسيلة إلى فعل المقصود فإذا سقط المقصود لم يبق للوسيلة معنى ونظير هذا ما قال بعضهم إن الذي يخلق على رأسه شعر يستحب له في النسك أن يمر الموسى على رأسه ونظير قول بعض المتأخرين من أصحاب أحمد وغيرهم أن الذي لا يحسن القراءة بالكلية ولا الذكر أو أخرس يحرك لسانه حركة مجردة 


قال شيخنا :و لو قيل إن الصلاة تبطل بذلك كان أقرب لأنه عبث ينافي الخشوع وزيادة عمل غير مشروع 


والمقصود أن هذا الذي و لد ولا قلفة له كانت العرب تزعم أنه إذا ولد في القمر تقلصت قلفته و تجمعت و لهذا يقولون ختنه القمر وهذا غير مطرد ولا هو أمر مستمر فلم يزل الناس يولدون في القمر والذي يولد بلا قلفة نادر جدا ومع هذا فلا يكون زوال القلفة تاما بل يظهر رأس الحشفة بحيث يبين مخرج البول ولهذا لا بد من ختانه ليظهر تمام 
الحشفة وأما الذي يسقط ختانه فأن تكون الحشفة كلها ظاهرة وأخبرني صاحبنا محمد بن عثمان الخليلي المحدث ببيت المقدس أنه ممن ولد كذلك والله أعلم
تحفة المودود
521- استشفاء البهائم بقبور الكفار و المنافقين؟؟


قال شيخ الإسلام:
و لهذا السبب يذهب الناس بدوابهم اذا مُغِلَتْ الى قبور اليهود والنصارى والمنافقين كالاسماعيلية والنصيرية وسائر القرامطة من بنى عبيد وغيرهم الذين بأرض مصر والشام وغيرهما ، فإن أهل الخيل يقصدون قبورهم لذلك كما يقصدون قبور اليهود والنصارى ، والجهال تظن أنهم من ذرية فاطمة وأنهم من أولياء الله ، وإنما هو من هذا القبيل ، فقد قيل : إن الخيل إذا سمعت عذاب القبر حصلت لها من الحرارة ما يذهب بالمغـل . 
الفتاوى/ مفصل الإعتقاد
522- المفاضلة بين نساء النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و العشرة المبشرين بالجنة
قال شيخ الإسلام:
وأما نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم يقل‏:‏ إنهن أفضل من العشرة إلا أبو محمد ابن حزم، وهو قول شاذ لم يسبقه إليه أحد، وأنكره عليه من بلغه من أعيان العلماء، ونصوص الكتاب والسنة تبطل هذا القول‏.‏


وحجته التي احتج بها فاسدة؛ فإنه احتج على ذلك بأن المرأة مع زوجها في درجته في الجنة، ودرجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلى الدرجات فيكون أزواجه في درجته، وهذا يوجب عليه أن يكون أزواجه أفضل من الأنبياء جميعهم، وأن تكون زوجة كل رجل من أهل الجنة أفضل ممن هو مثله، وأن يكون من يطوف على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الِولْدان، ومن يزوج به من الحور العِين أفضل من الأنبياء والمرسلين، وهذا كله مما يَعْلَم بطلانه عمومُ المؤمنين‏.‏


وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال "فَضْلُ عائشة على النساء كَفضْلِ الثريد على سائر الطعام‏"‏‏ فإنما ذكر فضلها على النساء فقط‏.‏
وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال "كَمُلَ من الرجال كثير، ولم يكمل من النساء إلا عدد قليل، إما اثنتان أو أربع‏"‏‏، وأكثر أزواجه لسْنَ من ذلك القليل‏.‏


والأحاديث المفضلة للصحابة كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لو كنت متخذًا من أهل الأرض خليلًا لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلًا‏"‏‏‏:‏ يدل على أنه ليس في الأرض أهل، لا من الرجال ولا من النساء، أفضل عنده من أبي بكر، وكذلك ما ثبت في الصحيح عن على أنه قال‏:‏ خير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها أبو بكر، ثم عمر، وما دل على هذا من النصوص التي لا يتسع لها هذا الموضع‏.‏


وبالجملة، فهذا قول شاذ لم يسبق إليه أحد من السلف، وأبو محمد مع كثرة علمه وتبحره، وما يأتي به من الفوائد العظيمة، له من الأقوال المنكرة الشاذة ما يعجب منه كما يعجب مما يأتي به من الأقوال الحسنة الفائقة، وهذا كقوله‏:‏ إن مريم نبية، وإن آسية نبية، وإن أم موسى نبية‏.‏


وقد ذكر القاضي أبو بكر، والقاضي أبو يعلى، وأبو المعالي، وغيرهم‏:‏ الإجماع على أنه ليس في النساء نبية، والقرآن والسنة دَلا على ذلك، كما في قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِم مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى}‏‏ ‏[‏يوسف‏:‏ 109‏]‏، وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ‏}‏‏ ‏[‏المائدة‏:‏ 75‏]‏، ذكر أن غاية ما انتهت إليه أمه الصديقيةُ، وهذا مبسوط في غير هذا الموضع‏.‏
الفتاوى/ مفصل الإعتقاد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

523- من قوي إيمانه لا يحتاج لكرامات


قال الذهبي / السير
عَنْ بَكْرٍ المُزَنِيِّ - وَهُوَ فِي (الزُّهْدِ) لأَحْمَدَ - قَالَ:
كَانَ الرَّجُلُ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيْلَ إِذَا بَلَغ المَبْلَغَ، فَمَشَى فِي النَّاسِ، تُظِلُّهُ غَمَامَةٌ 
قُلْتُ: شَاهِدُهُ أَنَّ اللهَ قَالَ: {وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الغَمَامَ} [البَقَرَةُ: 57، الأَعْرَافُ: 159] فَفَعَلَ بِهِم تَعَالَى ذَلِكَ عَاماً، وَكَانَ فِيْهِمُ الطَّائِعُ وَالعَاصِي، فَنَبِيُّنَا - صَلَوَاتُ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ - أَكْرَمُ الخَلْقِ عَلَى رَبِّهِ، وَمَا كَانَتْ لَهُ غَمَامَةُ تُظِلُّهُ، وَلاَ صَحَّ ذَلِكَ ، بَلْ ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا رَمَى الجَمْرَةَ، كَانَ بِلاَلٌ يُظِلُّهُ بِثَوْبِهِ مِنْ حَرِّ الشَّمْسِ، وَلَكِنْ كَانَ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيْلَ الأَعَاجِيْبُ وَالآيَاتُ، وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةُ خَيْرَ الأُمَمِ، وَإِيْمَانُهُم أَثْبَتَ، لَمْ يَحْتَاجُوا إِلَى بُرْهَانٍ، وَلاَ إِلَى خَوَارِقَ، فَافْهَمْ هَذَا، وَكُلَّمَا ازْدَادَ المُؤْمِنُ عِلْماً وَيَقِيْناً، لَمْ يَحْتَجْ إِلَى الخَوَارِقِ، وَإِنَّمَا الخَوَارِقُ لِلضُّعَفَاءِ، وَيَكْثُرُ ذَلِكَ فِي اقْتِرَابِ السَّاعَةِ.
قال صاحب الموضوع: و بذلك يفسر كثرة الكرامات في التابعين دون الصحابة لذلك قال ابن القيم/مدارج السالكين:
524.........
والرؤيا مبدأ الوحي و صدقها بحسب صدق الرائي وأصدق الناس رؤيا أصدقهم حديثا وهي عند اقتراب الزمان لا تكاد تخطىء كما قال النبي وذلك لبعد العهد بالنبوة و آثارها فيتعوض المؤمنون بالرؤيا وأما في زمن قوة نور النبوة ففي ظهور نورها وقوته ما يغني عن الرؤيا 
 ونظير هذا الكرامات التي ظهرت بعد عصر الصحابة ولم تظهر عليهم لإستغنائهم عنها بقوة إيمانهم واحتياج من بعدهم إليها لضعف إيمانهم .


525- الكرامة لا تكون إلا لحاجة في الدين أو منفعة للإسلام
وَمِنْهَا : وُقُوعُ كَرَامَاتِ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ وَأَنّهَا إنّمَا تَكُونُ لِحَاجَةٍ فِي الدّينِ أَوْ لِمَنْفَعَةٍ لِلْإِسْلَامِ وَالْمُسْلِمِين  َ فَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْأَحْوَالُ الرّحْمَانِيّةُ سَبَبُهَا مُتَابَعَةُ الرّسُولِ وَنَتِيجَتُهَا إظْهَارُ الْحَقّ وَكَسْرُ الْبَاطِلِ وَالْأَحْوَالُ الشّيْطَانِيّةُ ضِدّهَا سَبَبًا وَنَتِيجَةً
زاد المعاد/ ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

526 - هل ذكر أبو العتاهية الجنة و النار في شعره؟


وروينا أن منصور بن عمار قص يوما على الناس وأبو العتاهية حاضر فقال:
 إنما سرق منصور هذا الكلام من رجل كوفي
 فبلغ قوله منصورا فقال: أبو العتاهية زنديق أما ترونه لا يذكر في شعره الجنة ولا النار وإنما يذكر الموت فقط
 فبلغ ذلك أبا العتاهية فقال فيه:
 يا واعظ الناس قد أصبحت متهما ...إذا عبت منهم أمورا أنت تأتيها 
كالملبس الثوب من عرى وعورته... للناس بادية ما إن يواريها
 وأعظم الإثم بعد الشرك نعلمه... في كل نفس عماها عن مساويها 
عرفانها بعيوب الناس تبصرها... منهم ولا تبصر العيب الذي فيها


 فلم تمض إلا أيام يسرة حتى مات منصور بن عمار فوقف أبو العتاهية على قبره وقال يغفر الله لك أبا السري ما كنت رميتني به 


قال أبو عمر قد تدبرت شعر أبو العتاهية عند جمعي له فوجدت فيه ذكر البعث والمجازاة والحساب والثواب والعقاب
جامع بيان العلم و فضله 


527- جني سني يكره الرافضة!!
أنبأنا المبارك عن أبي إسحاق البرمكي حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل الوراق حدثنا علي بن محمد قال: حدثني أحمد بن محمد بن مهران حدثنا أحمد بن عصمة النيسابوري حدثنا سلمة بن شبيب قال:


 عزمت على النقلة إلى مكة فبعت داري فلما فرغتها وسلمتها وقفت على بابها فقلت: يا أهل الدار جاورناكم فأحسنتم جوارنا جزاكم الله خيراً وقد بعنا الدار  و نحن على النقلة إلى مكة وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال: فأجابني من الدار مجيب فقال: وأنتم فجزاكم الله خيراً ما رأينا منكم إلا خيرا ونحن على النقلة أيضاً فإن الذي اشترى منكم الدار رافضي يشتم أبا بكر وعمر والصحابة رضي الله عنهم.
طبقات الحنابلة


528- جني سني يؤمن بان القرآن كلام الله
وقال أحمد بن نصر رأيت مصابا بالصرع قد وقع فقرأت في أذنه فكلمتني الجنية من جوفه فقالت يا أبا عبد الله دعني أخنقه فإنه يقول القرآن مخلوق
طبقات الحنابلة

----------

